# Northern Ireland Girls - Part 11



## AmandaB1971

Ladies

Welcome to your new home - Happy Chatting! 

Axxxxxx


----------



## babydreams282

Thanks Amanda 

Bookmarking


----------



## IGWIN79

Bookmarking


----------



## lgs30

hi everyone xxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Loving our new home x


----------



## confusedcarly

hello everyone


----------



## KITTY1231

jillyhen 

just a quick message to wish you good luck for ec tomorrow morning xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

good luck jillyhen


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girls for your well wishes

I managed to get 7 eggs retrieved this morning, after a lot of poking and proding. Just hoping i get one or 2 fertilised.

Jillyhen


----------



## confusedcarly

well done on the 7 eggs Jilly


----------



## Mamabud

Congrats Jillyhen - 7 is excellent!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Rang the rfc this morning and we have 4 embies that survived the night, fingers crossed they will survive the nxt 24 hours till transfer.

Think we are in shock.

JIllyhen x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

congrats my lovely 
delighted for you both, 4 embies is brilliant!!  best of luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Dannii

Been a very emotional morning..
Jillyhen x


----------



## confusedcarly

congrats Jilly on 4 - thats fantastic! So pleased for ya hun xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks carly 

Fingers crossed it wont be long for you

Jillyhen x


----------



## manicmum

Jillyhen - Congrats!    such an exciting time for you and best of luck from me too!   sending you and the embies positive waves    


I had a dermoid cyst the size of a tennis ball removed (and adhesions) in the royal on monday. Between both there wasn't a hope of conception with the mess my insides were in. Home on Tuesday and recovering slowly and feeling way better than I thought I would be. 


The staff in the Royal are top class, I was never in pain or discomfort at any stage. They go above and beyond their duty to make you feel better. ConfusedCarly, I will PM you with all the details but don't worry, it's not bad and you are treated so well in there. I am off the painkillers since wed and up and about, albeit very tired. 


Thanks to everyone for wishing me well going in, definitely helps recovery when you know you have friends in the same boat.
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Ah manicmum im sure you are glad to have your op all over, take it easy.

Thanks for you well wishes.

Hopefully this time tomorrow we will have had a successful transfer.

Jillyhen x


----------



## ineen

Awww Jillyhen good luck for tomorrow hope all goes well      
x


----------



## manicmum

all rooting for you Jillyhen! so exciting


----------



## Jillyhen

Fingers crossed im still in a wee bit of pain after e/c yesterday so hopefully that wont be in the way.


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Jilly havent been on in a few days and just seen you got 4 embies, big big Congratulations love, i hope there snuggling in tight, take it easy the next two weeks i'll be   for you.  Im so happy for you


----------



## Jillyhen

thanks babyd, are you ok?

I have 2 embies put back so fingers crossed they are snuggled up..The other 2 werent good enough.

Hope everyone else is good and having a nice weekend

Jillyhen xx


----------



## manicmum

Good luck Jillyhen. Praying they stay. You so deserve them.


----------



## confusedcarly

Jillyhen -  that's great news! I pm'd you there x


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Carly 

Have sent you a wee reply.

manicmum i keep telling them to stay, i cant believe i have them in already just hope they are snuggled in tight.
Jillyhen x


----------



## crazykate

Jillyhen - all the luck in the world pet it's your turn now - loadz of          for you xx


----------



## mollycat

how is everyone today, its been ages since ive been on the NI girls thread, it went so quiet for a while....

anyone any plans for today or just having a lazy sunday like me


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Mollycat

We where at the rugby yesterday and now im heading to a rehearsal for a fashion show which is in the lodge hotel next week,i regret now saying yes but i will only be on for 5 mins modelling a wedding dress..

Apart from all quiet, quite fancy a wine bar for tea yum to save me cooking
Jillyhen


----------



## mollycat

jillyhen- sounds like your keeping your self well busy... good on ya girl, oh and how exciting getting to wear a wedding dress, hope your rehearsal goes well and enjoy your tea... DP is watching footie, so looks like im cooking today   cant complain as we were at his mams for tea yesterday   

nice to see you contained your self during the match   bet you missed your pint though


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Mollycat

I wee glass of magners wouldve gone down a treat yesterday but i was good.

Dont have to go to the rehearsal so im curled up on the sofa still in my pj's


----------



## mollycat

oh sounds nice jilly, how long you off work for? 
im gonna go for a nice relaxing bath, making the most of my day of being sooo lazy today....


----------



## Jillyhen

Mollycat

Im only off mon and tuesday and thats it, work gave me 2 days special leave and i used that last week. I only have 2 clinics over the next 2 weeks so i can take it easy plus im not allowed to do any sedations until we kow for definite if the ivf has worked.

Getting scunnered sitting around the house already

Jillyhen x


----------



## ineen

Jillyhen - Just wanted to say Good Luck hope those wee baba's stick like glue for you


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls... anyone up to anything nice today?

im just killing a few hours before work  ... looks like spring is sure setting in... yipheeeeee!!!!

jillyhen- go on tell me what great plans you have today  lunch, shopping, going for a pampering?

need to really get my butt into gear and start some work on my garden, its a total mess, full of moss  ... maybe have a go this weekend, see if b & q have any nice potting plants...

MissE- hows the form? got a date yet... missing your cake posts   hows the pup coming along?

sweetchilli- where you hiding? hope your ok!!!

hi to everyone else... hope all is well with you all?

well going to iron my uniform  .. chat laters folks xx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning everyone

How are we all today?

Jillhen - how you feeling?

AFM - Still waiting on my letter, i so hope it comes this week or next.  Its so funny how everyday when i open my front door when i get home, my heart skips a beat when i see some letters, then i tear them opened and get so disappointed...lol  .  I know its coming just wish it would hurry up.


----------



## ob7

hi babyd how are you? im sure your so fed up of waiting now but hopefully as u say it will come in the nxt couple of weeks. did you do anything nice over the weekend? i got my letter to origin and im going nxt week for my blood test and to sign consent forms then hopefully il be starting in may fingers crossed.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello girls

Hope you have had a lovely weekend..

Mollycat

All quiet for me today i lay in bed till 11 whilst hubby tidied away clothes did 2 loads of washing and cleaned downstairs he wont let me lift a finger. Also he cut the grass and i didnt have to ask him lol

Babyd you wil know the envelope when you see it its a large one, hopefully be in end of this week.

Happydays ob you are on your way.

Im feeling great at the min have the odd wee twinge and thats all. Is that to be expected?

Jillyhen


----------



## IGWIN79

hello everyone , long time since i posted on here

Mollycat , love the buns yum yum   , weres me naked men        
Yea i am fine hun , just not being very well lately , have had a tummy bug and the day i got over that i got a really bad cold and havent slept for a week now cant stop coughing , having to sleep on the sofa so the rest of the family can get some sleep   

And no hun havent got to speak to a midwife yet didnt want to go into the materity ward and give all the patients my sickness 

Hows you and bump doing ??

Good luck to everyone else on hear and jilly hang in the hun , try and keep away from the pee sticks youll drive your self up the walls 

OB7 bet your all excited getting started


----------



## mollycat

morning girls...

just for you Sweetchilli-  

aww poor you being so sick, i feel for ya hun... hope your feeling 100% real soon x no bump yet, just seem to be getting wider at the sides, ( im sure thats not supposed to happen  ) other than that (TMI ) constipation, but im doing well thankies x

Jillyhen- wow you have your DH well trained  enjoy your last day off 

OB7- hope you got your big brown envelope this morning 

hope everyone is well and has a great day xxx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

good morning lovelies 
hope everyone is well??

mollycat dont think we have 'chated' before, i have only been here a few months. Just wanted to say congrats on ur pregnancy


----------



## IGWIN79

Whoohoooooooooooooo mollycat , love the sexy men       god you are spoiling me    

Hot hot hot ladyhex one for you to 
   

I had no bump until 23 weeks and now i am massive , was starting to think they had missed a seond baby in there    
as for constipation , god its so uncomfortable , as doc for some lactiloce it really worked for me


----------



## Jillyhen

Goodmorning girls

What a lovely eye candy really made my morning..

Mollycat, the only reason hubby is doin that is that he wont let me do it.. Im back to work tomorrow so he cant keep an eye on me.. ow he wont let me drink coffee and i only had 1 cup a day to keep me sane.

Any more Gerald Butler or the lovely George Clooney lol

Sweetc, sorry to hear you havent been well, hope you feel better soon

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Morning ladies

Ob7 - thats great news, im so pleased for ya, your on your way.  Heres hoping i wont be far behind you, hopefully we will be cycle buddies - fingers crossed  .  Didnt do anything exciting at the weekend, apart from watch the rugby - which was great, fit men running around in shorts, sure whats not to like...lol.  

Jillyhen - you do have hubby well trained, far play to him and you didnt even have to ask, long may it continue...  

Sweetchilli - dont know if ive spoke before but im sorry your poorly, i hope you feel better soon.  Im pretty sure those pics will make you feel alot better...  

Mollycat - great pics, now thats what i call eye candy  

Danni - hows things with you, your starting next week right? you looking forward to getting started?  

AFM - still keeping that watchfull eye on the mat everytime i get home for my big envelop... its just aswell im in work everyday - id have the poor postmans head melted...


----------



## Sparty

Hi girls

SW your right it is hot hot hot here     Sorry to hear your feeling unwell chick   

Babydreams hope the postie brings your big envelope soon

Jilly hope the 2ww is passing quickly for u?

Ob7 good luck with Origin and your tx

Molly good luck with the gardening

Dannii how are u?

well time for me to wake M for another feed, think we might venture out this afternoon and try register this little lady - depends on how long the feeding takes


----------



## Babypowder

Sorry had to nosey-SW and Mollycat..........  yum yum!

Lots of        ya all on the thread  .


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Sparty

Thanks i hope so too  

Just wanted to say congratulations on the birth of your lovely little girl, im sure you are over the moon.


----------



## mollycat

Sparty- hope you managed to get out this afternoon for the wee ones registration, im sure its a full on task  are you trying out the new wheels? 

babydream- aww no mail today? lets hope its arrived by friday for you  can just imagine you stalking the postman

RUN POSTY RUN!!

Babypowder-  been a while since we have had semi naked men on this thread, bring it on again i say lol. glad the wee ones are doing well and growing big and strong. Im sure your still on  every day! x

Jillyhen- what you got your DH doing today??  aww im sure your not looking forward to going back to work, the good thing is it will keep your mind occupied and stop you symptom spotting, not that im sure any of them are true to be honest.   and lots of 

OB7- when does you TX start? is it your first round? sending you loads of 

dannii-doots- thankies for the congratulations, means a lot, took so long getting here... are you about to start treatment? or on the yellow brick road waiting to hear from the RFC? 

sweetchilli- yet again you have put my mind at ease, what would i do without ya  cant wait to look pregnant, just not FAT lol...seeing the MW on monday, will ask her for that stuff or just as GP for a script for it... thanks for the info and more naked men please!!!  

MissE- where are ya... i need some cake!!!!!!! 

confusedcarly- how you doing? 

hi to everyone ive missed, hope your all well


----------



## mollycat

think amanda would shoot us sweetchilli 

god i know what you mean, i lost a stone with morning sickness, have only put on 2lbs but i feel like a house now... i just look 

ermmmm well maybe not that bad, but you get the picture


----------



## IGWIN79

God he has more (.)(.) than i do             

I think amanda would love it as much as we do     

Are oyu having bad morning sickness i had to get tablets to stop it 4 months of sickness and i cracked lol


----------



## Jillyhen

Mollycat

You have def cheered me up today was a bit low this morning as hubby was away to the gym and out to do work for my father in law. I have had really bad cramps all day which has me thinking that af will rear her ugly head any day now. 

Went out to visit lmk and her 2 beautiful girls and she has def cheered me up, made  me laugh and just talked about schooldays etc and of course i got a cuddle from Isla i did tell her i would prob cry and of course when i had her in my arms the tears came..

But anyway enough about me.... Hows everyone else??

Molly where are you getting these from?

We havent had a cake conversation is ages... Yum yum i should be really trying to cut down.

Sweetchilli how are you feeling today?

Sparty my head is turned wish it was this time next week plus its payday also.

I better go and check the tea or hubby will be getting burnt offerings lol

Jillyhen


----------



## mollycat

hi girls

sweetchilli- i did have it bad, it started to sloop off at 14 weeks, but can still turn green every now and then, seems toast/bread dont sit easy on me am... sticking to the good old cornflakes 

jillyhen- awww dont worry about the bad cramps, its just your body getting over your embryo collection, and to be honest you never get over the feeling that your AF is gonna arrive, ive still got that feeling now  really there is no way you can say aye or nor till test date, so dont beat your self up about it, and enjoy being pregnant for the time being babes  
sounds like you had a great day, and such a lovely cuddle, hope it gave you a bit of PMA  
oh getting mine from http://www.glitter-graphics.com/ hope you can add to the fun now!!!!! 

/links


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Molly cat


----------



## mollycat

ppssstttt jillyhen- read this and smile


Discomfort in the abdominal area is common during early pregnancy. One  of the first times when you may experience pain is around the time of  your first missed period. For a day or two, some women have a pain  that's low down in the abdomen and feels a bit like a dull period pain,  as if your period is about to start. It's thought that this is because  the embryo is beginning to embed itself in the soft lining of your  uterus at this time.


----------



## AmandaB1971

You're a rowdy bunch!  

I'm liking your pictures though have brightened up my day! 

Axxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Big welcome Pinkjay       

Told ya mollycat , amanda love it to ha ha ha      

jillyhen , feeling abit better hun thanks for asking , think i starting to get over it now , everyone round here has it , it really kncks you for six


----------



## ob7

hi girls how are you all i see we have some lovely pictures  jillyhen -hope your staying relaxed and enjoying hubby doing everything for you.                                                                                                                                                                                                    sweetchilli-i know im all excited i just cnt wait to get tx started hope you, feel better soon.                                                                                                                                                                                                    mollycat-yeah this is my 1st tx hope to start in may cnt wait, hows you pregnancy going?                                                          sparty-thanks congrats on ur wee girl im sure u are over the  moon                                                                                                babyd- i know it would be brilliant to have a cycle buddy i hope your letter comes soon for you,ill say a wee for u            AFM-i dont even know wat way this post is gonna come out its my 1st time doing personals  as for me not much going on at the min just waiting til next wed to for my appt.im laughing at myself here its took me about over half an hour to write this all out i nt that used to this yet


----------



## ob7

just saw my post its a mess


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening

Just thot i would log on again.

Really done want to go back to work tomorrow so much for  quiet stressfree day ive now to go and do home visits tomorrow afternoon which im dreading as the bags are soo heavy.  Am is still to avoid heavy lifting?

Thanks Mollycat

Jillyhen x


----------



## IGWIN79

jillyhen , really only lift what you feel comfortable , if you dont want to just say to them , my excuse was sore back lol


----------



## manicmum

Spring is in the air. All those hunky men phoarrrrr.

Such a positive vibe this week. 

Hugs to all


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Back to work today, i had to get a risk assessment done as i do alot of manual handlingd etc so work is taking it that im pregnant at the min till official test date, fingers crossed it wont change.

What a lovely day, typical the sun comes out when i go back to work aargh..


----------



## shaz2

hello ladies

hows everyone doing?? 

jillyhen congrats on PUPO  been so long since ive been on i dunno wat everyones up too lol


----------



## lgs30

hi girls its all go here jillyhen congrat on pupo am sure ur so excited stay away from the    hows everyone doin hope ur all well


----------



## mollycat

how is everyone this bright sunshining day? hope the weather stays for the weekend 

jillyhen- so glad your work is taking care of you, im sure you feel much more relaxed now... not long to go after the weekend 

shaz2- hiya and welcome back, hows the wee one doing? im sure she has you run off your feet... bring on the summer and the paddling pool in the back garden... 

manicumum-  i blame sweetchilli for all the badness on this thread... lol nothing to do with me  .... 

sweetchilli- ya know i love ya girl and just for you.....  opps wrong one   hope your feeling better babes x

OB7- never worry about the post being messy... nice of you to join in with the mad house!! keep it up babes, looking forward to helping ya threw your tx!!! xxx

pinkjay- welcome to the mad house... its been quiet around here so plenty of room.. mmm let my guys fetch another sofa  

lgs30- ohh you just caught me mid post, hows life treating ya over the mountain... danny still sheep spotting?? that made me laugh.. bahhhh 

have a great day all, and a big shout out to all ive missed.. gotta get ready for work


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Hope your all well!

Just a quick one from me this morning - still waiting on my god dam letter - driving me crazy  , hoping it comes before the end of the week....

Jillyhen - glad work are looking after you, keep things light!


----------



## mollycat

babydreams- i forsee the post being delivered friday... 



should recall my self mistic deb....


----------



## babydreams282

Mollycat - too funny   that cheered me up

OMG imagine it actually did come tomorrow that would be to freaky  

mistic deb = Brilliant


----------



## Jillyhen

Mollycat

You really are making my day, i cant the flippin things up.

Roll on this time next week

How is everyone

Jillyhen x


----------



## mollycat

how is everyone today??

babydreams-  did Mistic Debs prediction come true 

sweetchilli- WHAT NO SEXY MEN YET? 

jillyhen- im sure you will be glad to get today over with, a big rest for the weekend!!

well nothing much happening here, got a real sore back but gonna bare it out and go to work... needs must as they say!!

have a great day all xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Good Morning Ladies and Happy Friday!

Mistic Deb - i dont know yet, i left this morning before i could harrass the postie , i'll let ya know laters though.... .  sorry to hear your back is sore, take it easy, hope your feeling better soon.

Jillyhen - how you feeling today hun, hope your ok  

How is everyone else this morning?  Did any of you lot happen to catch that programme that was on the other week called Bang goes the Theory?  I watched it on iplayer and there was a part in it about IVF, it was interesting for me as this will be my first IVF and it showed you exactly what happens in the lab and that - i actually cried watching it  .  Typical softy...lol


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hiyas 
babyd aye i start next wk all being well  
sparty congrats on your baby girl, totally love the name 
mollycat I've nearly done all my waiting, going to collect the drugs on wednesday  hope the sore back eases off 
sweetchilli hope your feeling better 
jillyhen ur doing brill 
ob7 babypowder confusedcarly pinkjay manicmum shaz2 lgs30 & anyone i may have missed, hope you are all well & happy friday


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi everyone hope your all well,
I'm in a bit of a panick me and my dh came back to find our appointment from the royal for the 18th of april but my dh works at sea on the ferries for a week then home for a week and he's at sea.
He rang the rfc to change the date but the receptionis was little help and cancelled the app saying she couldn't change date that we would be back on waiting list and should get appointment around may!!
Dh tried to explain his job and he was worried if the next appointment came and he's at work to she said that we could email dates his home!
I'm so stressed out that we will have to wait now for months we had no idea that you couldn't change your appointment date I emailed them yesterday as I can't ring as I'm working but had no reply I hope my hubbys job doesn't effect us seeing specialist or even worse effect us getting treatment! He said when our time comes he could mayby swap weeks I'm so worried though any advise girls or anyone in similar situation!
Hope xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hopewishspray

That isnt fair at all, they should be fit to give you another one. Its different if it was you starting as you are up 3 times in a week. Keep ringing or try and speat to one of the nurses to see what they say

Jillyhen


----------



## betty-77

hopewishpray,

that dosent seem right at all, your hubbys circumstances should def be considered to accomodate first appointment.  def try speaking to nurse and if no joy then demand to speak to one of the doctors or head of dept.  let them know you are not happy to just go on another list and hope for the best that one of the dates will suit. 

best of luck, really hope it works out well for you.


----------



## julia3620

Dear Hopewish pray,

It does sound unfair. I would write in/email and explain your situation and copy it to nurses/doctors. Include days that you and DH are free.


----------



## ob7

hi girls how is every1? my computer was down the last couple of days have really missed ff hope every1 is keeping well.HOPEWISHPRAY thats awful you would think they would give u another date under the circumstances of your husbands job


----------



## hopewishpray

Thankyou everyone I'm so upset cried all day think its just because we would be discussing dh semen analysis and fertility treatment we already been waiting months since dh had test all we had was a letter so really wanted to sit and talk to dr traubm
I'm off work mon so will call and talk to someone hopefully they will listen I sent a email I got the address of the voicemail when I rang rfc to talk to them so hope its right!
Hope everyone is well sending babydust to you all 
Hope xxxx


----------



## mollycat

Hopewishpray- i hope you get it sorted really soon, the wait is a nightmare as it is, let alone being told you have to wait another month for an appointment.....


----------



## mollycat

jillyhen.. what you at?   your posts are a few mins in front of all mine   

hope your having a good relaxing day!!!


----------



## mollycat

OMG beat ya on this thread..


----------



## Jillyhen

Im watching the tv also... Multitasking lol

Ive nipping into the town as its my best friends birthday so need to get her summit.

Aprt from that not very much gonna lie on the sofa and chill.. Getting fed up and scunnered with the pains.

How are you doin?


----------



## mollycat

aww take it easy, its prob just the recovery from the EC, like i said be   ...  drink plenty of fluids and get ur feet up with a nice box of chocs babes!!! 
doing ok, back a bit better, but every twinge this week has me scared, cant wait  till tuesday   just a lot of old memorys being 17 weeks again


----------



## Jillyhen

Good afternoon girls

Thanks Mollycat, now that im in my final week coming up to testing date im getting really anxious.

Was up the town with a friend had a lovely coffee which was scrummy as dh dosent allow me one at home, then met my best friend for a tea.

Now tucked up on the sofa catchin up on my touch of frosts which i had sky+

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine

Jillyhen x


----------



## babydreams282

Good morning ladies!

MY LETTER ARRIVED - So Happy  

Dont have much time so no personals today, just wanted to let you all know


----------



## Dannii_Doots

yay 
delighted for you honey, enjoy the rest of your wk/end x


----------



## mollycat

fanstastic news babydreams... im sure your on   ..... so pleased for you xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Im sure you are on cloud 9


----------



## monja

Hi all, 


mind if I join this thread?
I started sniffing 2 days ago. 
My treatment being done at the rfc Belfast. 
1st scan on the 1st of May. 
Feeling fine at the moment. 
Hope you are all well and looking forward to hearing from you 

Monja x


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Monja

Welcome to the tread, good luck with your tx.  Keep us posted on how your getting on.  Is this your first tx?


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hiya monja & welcome 
your not that far ahead of me, I'm collecting my drugs on wed morning.
How is the sniffing going?  x

big hello everyone, hope your weekends going well, im off to have a have a bath & get settled to watch dancing on ice with my little miss  x


----------



## babydreams282

Dannii - im the same just having a relaxing bath and cant wait til the dancing on ice final tonight - Love It.


----------



## monja

Hi girls, 


yes it`s my first tx. Bit scared but so very excited. 
Sniffing is going ok. Not really making any difference just yet. 
It`s all going so fast, my DH and I feel very blessed for getting this chance.  

 for everyone, Wishing you all lots of luck.
Will keep you all posted and hoping to hear more from you all. 

Monja x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Monja

Welcome to the site, good luck with your treatment.

Jillyhen


----------



## ob7

hi girls  how is everyone? babyd that is fantastic news you got ur letter i bet your so excited.wen do you think you will be starting tx.im just back from a spa break it was so relaxing then i went and had reflexology today so im well chilled out now. welcome monja good luck with tx


----------



## monja

hi everyone, 

day 3 of sniffing and have had the worst head ache all day.  
Not in the brightest mood either.
Anyone know if the head ache is normal and if it sticks around a lot?

Trying to stay positive.....

Also has anyone tried acupuncture to support the tx? Any tips on where might be good?

Thanks, 

Monja x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Monja

When i start sniffing i had a few headaches 2 and i was very grumpy.

I think its one of the side affects  some days i was grand the other days i didnt want to get out of bed.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Ob7 - i am so happy, it now feels like im going somewhere, so excited and scared about tx but i think those feels are normal.  Well im starting with Mays af, which wont arrive til near the end of May, so i should start 21 days after that, which will be middle of June... fingers crossed.  How's things with you?  Your spa day sounds like bliss, i'll have to sorted something out for myself to de-stress.  Hows the relexology, was thinking of giving it a go myself, what actually happens?

Monja - sorry your having headaches, i hope your feeling better soon  

Jillyhen - how are you today?

Katie, mollycat, hopewishpray, julia, betty - hope your all well  

Danni - is it tomorrow or Thursday you collect your drugs and get your schedule?


----------



## Dannii_Doots

morning all 
babyd its tomorrow  
i feel so sick & didnt sleep last nite at all so god knows what i'll be like the mara 
are you going to say hello on the new cycle buddies thread? think i might 

hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## babydreams282

Im sure you are hun, but its so exciting too, what time you up at tommorrow?  I have just posted on the new cycle buddies thread, cant believe i can now actually join one, ive been lurking for a while now


----------



## Dannii_Doots

yeah its so exciting as well like, we wait such a long time for this day to come 
appts at 11 but they ask you to go to the pharmacy first to collect everything & you have to allow 20-30 mins before your actuall appt for this.
so we will just head to the hosp after leaving the little miss to school together, i'd rather be too early than late 
I've just posted too, see you over there  x


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Danni

Exciting times ahead

Im sorry to not posting 2 much today.. I have a fried head so will go on later on when i have more time to read posts..

Babdy how are you.. I have been posting on the other thread as ive so much goin on this morning.

Jillyhen


----------



## Dannii_Doots

oh my god jillyhen I've just read your other posts, no wonder your head's fried... 
try & take it easy honey & let us know how things go


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Dannii

Im ready for the hills

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Danni - good luck for tomorrow and keep us posted when you get back  

Jillyhen - ive just had a nosey at the other tread too and im sending you lots of      and      - its no wonder your head is fried.  Im thinking of you hun


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks babd

It mas how things goes. im ready to scream.

ARe you still on c   

Danni

Im sure you are getting excited. 

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

I am indeed Jilly, cant believe its actually happening now, just hope the next two months go by quickly but im sure they will.


----------



## Jillyhen

They will fly by before you know it you are up collecting drugs..


----------



## ob7

babyd- im fine im going to origin tomorrow to get last bloods done so im very excited hopefully they will tell me when i can start tx.reflexology was good the woman just worked on my feet rubbing sore points on my body it was a bit sore in places but other than that very relaxing im going next week again.so how are you those two months will fly for you .dont we just wish our lives away we are always focusing on a date for something   JILLYHEN-how is your 2ww going hope you are doing ok


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi ob

If you go on to the other thread it will will you what a stressfuly 24 hours i have had..

Ive tested early and got a bfp but iv been bleeding alot

Jillyhen


----------



## ob7

jilly i just read the other thread that is awful wat has happened im sure your head is all over the place i hope your bleeding stops soon thats good that its easing off. you hear of people all the time bleeding in 2ww and still having ther bfp .i hope you feel better soon im   for you


----------



## Polly19

I haven't been on for a day or two and am catching up on what has been happening.

Jilly - what a day you have had - will be      hard that things settle and you get some peace of mind soon -


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Polly,

im a bit more settled tonite than i was last nite.

How are you?


----------



## lgs30

jillyhen stay    for u xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Hey Ob7 - good luck today, i hope you get a date, let us know how it goes.  

Jillyhen - how you holding up?  

Polly - hows things with you?  

Big hello to everyone else 

Can any of you lovely ladies recommend a Reflexoligist that specialises in fertility in Belfast?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Babyd

Im ok today im very emotional today do not in 2 good a form.

Still bleeding but not as much as yesterday. Thank god.

Any word on your af?

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Jilly - i feel for ya hun, stay  

No sign of AF yet, i have appt with nurse for Friday Morning, so af would need to get a move on either today or tomorrow, the nurse said if im not coming on friday i need to cancel tomorrow.  I'll wait to see if it comes tomorrow afternoon and if not i'll have to cancel Fridays appt.  Im afraid incase i take it tomorrow night after i have cancelled the appt, then it'll be the weekend and i wont be able to get them done. If i take it Friday it says to ring RFC to get appt for Sun but i must contact them to book.  But then im afraid if i take it Saturday i wont have an appt booked for Sun nor will i have an appt with my own docs for Monday cause i will need to book -  this so stressful.  

Any ideas on what i should do?


----------



## Jillyhen

If the nurse cant do ring your nearest gynae ward and explain the situation or ring the rfc


----------



## babydreams282

My nearest gynae ward would be the Royal anyway, so think i'll wait to see if it arrives if not ring RFC on Friday... its all so complicated.


----------



## Jillyhen

If you ar stuck ring them and im sure they can see you


----------



## Polly19

Babydreams - that sounds like a plan - I agree that it's a bit of a nightmare.

Jilly - have been thinking about you all day - hoping you and hubby are holding up.

Have been reading a bit of Zita West on IVF - not sure if that's a good idea or not(!). Trying to relax a bit and not dwell on things beyond my control. Easy to say.


----------



## monja

Hi everyone, 

Jilly - I have also been thinking about you all day   for you 

Polly - Zita West is amazing. I read her book back to front, found it very informative and helpful. I am also listening to her Relaxation CD - For Pre & Post Embryo Transfer, it`s great. Makes all the troubles from the day disappear and you feel really positive after.

Babydream - Hope you AF comes soon and you get it all sorted. I had the same problem with mine, all worked out ok in the end. Good luck xx

I`ve been sniffing for 5 days now. Feel ok. Lots of hot flushes and some head aches. Got my AF today, bit out of the blue, but not complaining about it. Had a few mood swings, but none that my DH couldn`t handle so far. Zita West CD is really helping me stay focused and positive. 
Also just booked myself in to start acupuncture. Very excited all around. 

Wishing everyone best of luck and sending  


Monja


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hi everyone, 

I was wondering if anyone knows much about waiting times at the RVH for ICSI. I have been on the waiting list since 24 th May 2010 and I havent heard a thing since I got my confirmation letter.


----------



## ob7

hi girls how is every1 JILLYHEN-hope your doing ok today and getting plenty of rest.BABYD-had my appt today and hope to be starting tx at end of the month she said we would be doing a short protocol which means i dont have to down reg 1st just start with injections on nxt af.has any1 else done this before?


----------



## Jillyhen

Heavenli

You should hopefully hear shortly, have you rang them?

Ob

Im doin ok im very weepy today but thank god im in less pain than what i was at the start of the week.

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Heavenli,

if you were added to the NHS listin May your letter should be here in the next couple of wks if not recd yet - if it is Private list your on then you will have prob another month or 2 to wait - i was added to that one 7/4/10 and am am still waiting for my letter (they have been telling me for 4 motnhs its coming but no sign of it)

Jillyhen so glad to got a    and am  for you and your DH - lots of people bleed though early pregnancy so this is not a totally bad sign specially when its easing off.

good luck to everyone else on your journeys xxxx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Lastchancer - how you holding up, still waiting?  Hope your finding things to take your mind of things and make the time go quicker for you.  

Jillyhen - how are you today hun?  

Ob7 - good news for your getting started, im sure someone will be along shortly that has been on the short protocol.  Good luck with tx and keep us posted on your progress.  

Heavnli - i send my forms on 5th May 2010 and got my letter of offer on Saturday, you should def be getting your letter very soon, have you contacted them for an update?

Monja - glad your coping ok and your dealing with the side effects, im sure your DH understands the mood swings they are only to be expected.  Good luck to you  

Polly - i never thought of getting a relaxation cd but i think i might just invest in one - can you tell me what you call it and where i buy one from?

Big hello to everyone else!


----------



## Jillyhen

Goodmorning girls

I was feeling ok this morning, was speaking to me doctor on the phone as i cudnt get an appt until mon to see him. I was explaining the whole situation with the pos & neg results i just broke down so he has signed me off for a week to get over things.

I dint think tomorrows news will be good.

So im just chilling at home.

Any word on your af babyd?


----------



## manicmum

BabyDreams282 - brilliant that you are getting 'going' at last, I'm sure you're counting the minutes. 


Jillyhen - I have been reading your posts and    for you, its such a rollercoaster, just hang in there girl.


Ob7 - Good luck with tx.


ConfusedCarly - thinking of you today girl, good luck with the op.


It's been two weeks since my 'lap' and finally starting to feel human again, I was trailing myself around really tired. Never realised how an operation can 'floor' you like that. (or maybe I'm just lazy LOL).


Hi to everyone else and hoping you are all having a brilliant day.


----------



## Jillyhen

Carly

Good luck today hun, with everything that has been going on this week i clean forgot, thanks manicmum for reminding me.

Manicmum
Glad you are feeling better and up and about i think the anaesthetic takes more out of you it knocks yo for 6.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies 

Jillyhen -   glad you have taken some time off, you need it hun.  Still no sign of AF, i have appt tomorrow with my own docs, going to have to cancel if it dosent come this afternoon.  Rang RFC this morning, girl told me i cant book for Sunday unless have AF tomorrow - hurry up and come AF - think that is the first time in 2 and a half years ive said that   

Manicmum - thanks so excited and nervous about starting but i cant wait.  Glad your now on the road to recovery  .

Carly - good luck


----------



## Jillyhen

I said that 2 and also when i was to send af details for january.. One minute you dont want it and the next you do vicious circle

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Right girls i have a question - ive just realised as i will be starting with sprays middle of June and my 30th birthday is the end of June - DH asked me last night what i wanted to do for it but i assume i wont be allowed to have any alcohol, am i right in thinking that?  I dont want to organise something and invite people then if i cant drink im going to get the whole questions "Why arent you drinking on your 30th, are you Pregnant"??


----------



## Jillyhen

I dunno what to say babyd i didnt take any at all  i think its up to you. I cant honestly remember what i was told. I do know that they dont advise alcohol during e/c & e/t even tho i had a glass of wine on st paddys day as it was after e/c

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

I really am in two minds what to do, i dont want to hamper my chances but it is my 30th and id also like to celebrate in some way - i wonder if i googled it would it tell me if is not advised to have alcohol at the dr stage.


----------



## Jillyhen

you could try it i suppose


----------



## Dannii_Doots

babyd I just read my schedule & at the front it does say 'when planning a pregnancy it is wise to make certain adjustments to your lifstyle. If appropriate you should stop smokong, drinking'
so its probably down to each woman to decide what theu are comfortable with, I'm not having any alcohol throughout any of the treatment cycle but thats my personal choice. Just do what you feel most comfortable with or say your on antisocials (antibiotics) if you'd rather not drink


----------



## babydreams282

Good idea Danni - think i'll just not drink, i know if it fails i'll blame myself so i dont want to take any risks.  Maybe just go for a spa day!


----------



## Dannii_Doots

thats how i feel as well, i dont want to look back with regret or guilt whatever the outcome


----------



## lastchancer

my dont these pages stack up fast - had to go back a bit to see the repsonse to my last post lol 

BabyD - as Danni says its a presonal thing - i stop drinking usually once my letter drops on the doormat so my last cycle fell when my bro-in-law and his new Gf came over from Engalnd for visit - we hadnt tols any1 we were going thru things this time so i had washed out a wine bottle and filled it with sainsburys non-alco wine and just didnt let on to anyone.

i must say thou that the 1st cycle i was open and told everyone wat was goingon and foudn the stress of cycle 2 hiding was worse than the well meanign questions from everone during 1st cycle. 

or another suygestion is to get your DH and BFF to rearrange a "surprise" party for you for just before you start on spray.

i'm still upset about the whole thing but i have resolved myself to letting it go for now as what will be will be - my bro is just home for the wars and his baby is due 2mor (his 1st) so will focus on that new little bundle for a change - they are also on england so ** will play a big part in that lol

again best of wishes to everyone whereever you are in your journeys


----------



## Jillyhen

I felt the same also,although  i allowed myself a couple the weekend before injections started.

My sis is due in the nest 6-7 weeks but cud go anytime im really excited as im goin to be aunt for the 1st time but im also gutted 2 as i really want my own wee bundle of joy.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Lastchancer - a "surprise" party before treatment starts sounds the ticket, im am a real organiser though and id know i would take over and end up stress out planning it myself, and that i wont need at that time...lol 

Jilly - Its so hard when all you want to do is be happy for her but deep down there is pangs of jealousy - i hate that feeling because then you start to feel guilty - ive been there hun


----------



## Jillyhen

Im feeling a bit better, gonna head up the town shortly for a wee dander and have a wee nosey around the shops.

Trying so hard to keep my mind off tomorrow as best as i can.. Even tho its easier said than done.

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer

you said it Jilly !

this is the last of mine and my dh siblings to have babies so we will be the only one's w/o our own bundle - but my sister had wee boy roughly around time of my due date on 1st cycle if hadnt had mc so i just think of him as mine and when asked who he loves he tells everyone <lastchancer> !

will check in with you all 2mor again

good luck all !


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Jillyhen - good luck for tomorrow hun, i'll be keeping an eye out for your posts tomorrow  

Lastchancer - so cute, maybe i should try that one with my nieces and nephews  

AFM - still no sign of AF - had to cancel my appt for tomorrow, hopefully it comes tomorrow and i can book appt with RFC for Sunday... this is stressing me out already and ive just started...lol


----------



## monja

Hi Babydreams, 


the CD is Relaxation CD - For Pre & Post Embryo Transfer by Zita West. 
It`s really good. I listen to it ever day. 

You can get it on Amazon. 

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Monja x


----------



## Polly19

Hi everyone,

Thanks, Monja - I was going to ask you about the CD. I only have the book, but think I'll invest in the CD as well!


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies at the time i was goin throu treatment i found the cd fantasic have to say hope ur all doin wel


----------



## babydreams282

Morning ladies - Happy Friday

Monja - thanks for that, i'm going to go on right now and buy one  

Good to hear that it worked to relax some of you, its def worth a try!


----------



## Jillyhen

maybe i should get one for post treatment


----------



## lastchancer

Jilly really sorry your result wasnt what you wanted   to you and your DH


----------



## Jillyhen

thanks lastchancer

I suppose its one of those things.

Jillyhen


----------



## manicmum

Jillyhen -    so sorry for u.


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

MY GOLDEN TICKET HAS ARRIVED! 

Jillyhen... Im really sorry to hear your news. Thinking of u x


----------



## Jillyhen

thanks girls

Whoop whoop heavenli delighted for you

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Congratulations Heavnli - i just knew you would get it soon.  When are you starting then, are you the same as me and sending it back with Mays AF?  It feels great to actually start to make some progress dosent it? 

Jillyhen - how are you hun, did you call with mum and dad to collect Bailey?


----------



## Jillyhen

yeah 

i have a big pup home he is curled up beside me as i type.. Lazy lump lol

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

He knows his mummy needs her rest, so he's comforting you.


----------



## Jillyhen

no babd he is reclaiming his seat lol


----------



## ob7

hi jillyhen sorry to hear your news   hope you and hubby are ok


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Babydreams... I have very irregular periods so had to send the form off today to tell them that so I have to go for a scan and bloods at some point. It did say May's AF on the form though so we could be cycle buddies. Have an appointment on 19th April for the screening blood tests. 

Its all very surreal... am very excited but also freaking out a little bit! My hubby phoned me at work to tell me the letter had came and I was grinning from ear to ear. A friend actually asked me if I was pregnant because I look so calm and relaxed today apparently! lol


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanx Jillyhen xx


----------



## confusedcarly

Jillyhen - im sorry to hear your news. Gutted for you and DH pet   You are in my thoughts hun xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Heavenli - i was the same i was on   for days, im up on 11th to get screening bloods done too.  Ended up having to book an appt for this Sunday too as my day2/3 bloods fell this weekend, just feels like im actually getting somewhere now after this very very long wait.


----------



## ob7

hi babyd i had my screening bloods done on wednesday and have my planning appt on the 11th of april too. i know its so exciting and nerve wrecking  at the same time cnt belive we are getting started now.


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Ob7 and babydreams...  Its finally happening... whoo hooo!


----------



## lastchancer

well girls my AF arrived today which i knew it would and had thought thatr would be me joining you all but seeing as still no letter dropped on my dorrmat looks like i'll be waitign for the next Af to arrive as well.

really downtoday and my DH is very depressed - we have been fighting and falling out over the stupidest things - we never argued the whole way thru the first 2 cucles but this up and down rollercoaster of being told ltr will be sent then nothing arriving is worse than actually being on treatment.


----------



## Jillyhen

Carly

How are you feeling? Was the op successful

Heavenli & ob

Time will fly by now

Chin up lastchancer xx

Jillyhen


----------



## Cate1976

Jillyhen:      to you. Take things easy for the next few days.

heavenli: Glad your golden ticket has arrived,  and  that tx brings a BFP.


----------



## confusedcarly

Hi girls how are you all?


Been trying to keep up with all thats going on - its been busy on here recently.


Jillyhen - Op went well. Prof Mcc removed endo from both ovaries and adhesions. He said my ovaries were stuck to my tubes    and the way things were i had no chance of ever getting preggers on my own . So he removed the endo and checked my tubes were clear etc. So we'll see what happens. Thanx for asking hun. Im just relieved its all over.


Take care all xxx


----------



## ob7

heavenli- i know its so exciting hopefully we will all be starting soon

jillyhen- hope you are keeping ok and sitting up with a big glass of wine tonight


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls...

been away for a while so doing a mega catch up ere...

jillyhen-      aww pet i cant believe it, i was so sure you were gonna be ok. my heart goes out to you, its a horrid feeling when it goes wrong, and i know how bloody hard it is. if you ever wanna chat giz a call. let me know how you get on with your woman on wendesday... xx   

confusedcarly- so glad the operation went well, i hope it brings a suprise BFP for you now ....   

lastchancer- aww petal, i hope the good weather brings a bit of sunshine into your life at this hard time, try to stay positive, even though its hard... i went threw the same thing many a time, i think its a mixture of hurt fustration and god being darn right unfair. this last text i bought a rose quart ring from ebay for £2 ( supposed to be for fertility) .. made me more positive, and hey presto it worked! ive not took it off since   horid looking thing it is too.. but hey we all need a bit of luck on our side. 

babydreams, heavenli n ob7- im utterly delighted for you all, i wish you a happy tx and lots of bfps xxx

hope your all coping with mothers day   

love and hugs Debby xx


----------



## ob7

mollycat-thanks i know i was just saying to my hubby last nite another mothers day and still no card on the mantlepiece a well hopefully nxt year we all will have a card


----------



## mollycat

i hope everyone gets a card next year OB7, its a difficult day, you see all the lovely flowers in the shops and all the cards and buying for our own mums, but we never get any ourselves...

i did laugh this morning, i had a vase out in the kitchen with my mums and dps mums flowers in to keep in fresh before i took them round last night... i wrote on a peice of paper last night beside the empty vase.. for mummys flowers... my dp cut all my dafs from the garden and put em in the vase this morning, complete with crawlies... gotta laugh, but the teasing worked...
but hey... i need to write on another peice of paper, must try harder next year   

hope you manage to get threw the day girls, it always made me


----------



## lastchancer

hey girlies - thanks everyone - feeling a  lot better today - had my sisters boys for the day yest and we went to local farm and park - reminded me what  i still have to be grateful for (plus benefit of being able to give them back lol ?

me & DH agreed to stop sniping at each other and are gonna spend the day curled up on sofa like a couple fo teenagers 

catch up awith you all soon

xxxxx


----------



## babydreams282

lastchancer - im so glad your feeling better, its so hard when your feeling down to pick yourself up again but what doesnt kill you makes you stronger, or so they say.  Hope you and DH are enjoying your chill out day, me and my DH are doing the same.  

Mollycat - that wee note about trying harder next year made me laugh  

Ob7 & heavenli - finally on our way  

Jillyhen - hope your ok and you and DH are taking time for yourselves.  

Confusedcarly - glad your op went well 

Found it really hard today, was on ** and all i see is my friends saying what lovely things they got for mothers day and how much they loved their kids - ended up having to log off was   so much.  I really dont care about presents all i want is to be a mummy...


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hope everyone is doing ok. Was in great form Fri and yesterday after getting my golden ticket. Now Im freaking out! Cant believe its finally on the horizon and everytime I think about it I want to throw up! Anyone else had that feeling? Its probably not helped by my very calm and matter of fact dh who wont really talk about how hes feeling!!! 


Sending lots of baby dust and prayers to everyone x


----------



## lastchancer

Hey Baby D - i know how it feels - i didnt even log onto ** yesterday at all. 

Heavnli - if your DH is anything like mine then he prob wont talk about it until its all "real". 

Mollycat - thnaks - yes i will look into the fertilty crystal - my Dad is a spiritualist and is doing a Faith Healing on me every monday since jan so will try anything !

Jillyhen - how you keeping now ? 

Has anyone heard ffrom Jenna? i know she was due to test on 1st April but cant seem to see if she has been on to say how things went


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Heavenli - dont worry i think those feelings are natural, im feeling the same, my DH prefers to bury his head in the sand about these type of things and talking to him is like dragging bloods out of a stone but is suppose thats his way of dealing with things.  This site has been a great help to me and im sure i'll be melting your heads over the next few months  

Lastchancer - yes i think Jenna got her BFP.

Hello to everyone else, hope your all well.


----------



## lgs30

girls i hope ur all well ur time will come for all of u never lose hope keep ur dream alive i did never once did i say i wont have a baby i kept sayin when baby comes i do this an that only way that kept me goin i suppose as u all say each person has there way of dealin wit it iv been ref to rfc for no 2 tx so just waitin to go up an speak wit them its all very sureal any of u girls on f/b pm me love too see u all


----------



## Jillyhen

Good morning ladies

How are you all?

Yeah Jenna did get her bfp.

I was feeling great today had to call into work to leave my line in and took a wobble, i hadnt cried since fri. Dh and myself are feeling very anti social at the min we where supp to call up and see friends sat nite and they wanted us to go out i just cudnt be bothered..

Chin up babyd, i know how you are feeling we took my mum in law for lunch yesterday and she was handed a special mum mug i had a lump in my throat.. Kinda cried myself to sleep last nite and let on it was due to me watching the magdalene sisters. 

Im still off work so gonna tackle a very messy house and i didnt do much during my 2 ww.

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer

oh Jillyhen i'm sorry that was really insensitive of me to ask you about Jenna, forgive me   blame it on the early hr and not enough sleep!

u be anti social for as long as you need - there's no time limit on when you shoudl feel better so take your time and look after yourself.

took myself off to docs this morn and got day 3 bloods dont just incase a letter arrives  

good luck with the spring clean - i'm sure you'll work some frustration out scrubbing from top to bottom !!

xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Lastchancer - your just right getting your bloods done, its better to be prepared.

Hows the spring cleaning coming along Jilly - any chance you could call by my house and give mine a once over....lol


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls.... whats everyone up to today?

ive just come home from work, scoffed a sarnie and now bored.. 

Jillyhen- hope your feeling better soon hun, my thoughts are with ya 

lastchancer- always good to get in early, mine always fell over a weekend when the surgery was shut, so god know how they looked at my results  
oh found the link for the ring i got... maybe worth ago along with your dads  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rose-Quartz-Agate-Ring-N-LONG-LIFE-LUCK-GEMINI-/370137226283?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_CostumeJewellery_CA&hash=item562de5dc2b

heavenli- even i get the jitters after so many tx's... ive got white coat syndrome ( fear of doctors ) so i have a melt down even in the waiting room  .. kinda just gotta let your self go with the flow!!!

jenna if your looking in, a big congratulations xxx

lgs- good luck with tx no2, hope it works right away like the first one 

babydreams n 0b7 - hope your both ok x

/links


----------



## lgs30

aww jillyhen hun its to be expected uv been throu alot in the last 6 weeks its a rollercoaster ride fromstart to finish but chin up hun    
hows all u other girls so many new girls so goin to try an get to no everyone xxxx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey all... 

Just a quick question. Has anyone had any problems with getting time off work while going through treatment? I spoke to my manager today and she was not very helpful. I work for a health trust and do 24 hour shifts at work so want to take annual leave during the stimms and 2 ww. My manager just told me she would have to seek advice on this. Am terrified she will tell me I cant book that time off work!


----------



## mollycat

heavenli- sorry i aint got a clue babes, i took leave for my EC and only took off OTD and the day after! hope you find a way around it hun xxxx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanx Mollycat... I really dont think I could work during that time. I work 24 hour shifts in a childrens home and frequently do those hours without any sleep. There's also a high risk of being assaulted and very stressed. I dont want to look back in a year if my tx doesnt work and think that I didnt give myself the best possible chance. I dont think I was asking for anything unreasonable.. I just wanted to book my annual leave


----------



## mollycat

yeah i totally understand where your coming from Heavenli, fight it out and if she refuses again put in a sickline from your GP, its not like you havent give notice and asking for anything unreasonable!!


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Mollycat... She has known I have been waiting on this letter for a year. Didnt think I would have to worry about work... am now all stressed and upset! You are right... I didnt want to put a sick line in.. but if I have to I will xx


----------



## mollycat

aww dont be letting the evil   witch spoil it for ya, give her a    and try to stay stress free babes


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

lol U are so right! Thanx x


----------



## mollycat

let us know how you get on Heavenli,


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

I will indeed. Thanx pet x


----------



## lastchancer

Thanks for link Mollycat - will certainly have a look when i get home - page firewalled via works computer - god help me if they firewall FF dont think i couldd cope without checklingin every couple of hours lol

Heavenli - i'm not sure but i think its up to your employer how helpful they want to be - mine told me i could take annual leave or sickleave - my choice - plus they allowed me to carry hols over from last year to this to use for icsi treatment so all in all they were pretty ok - but if they dont give youthe annual leave just put in sick keave - your job sounds too stressfull to risk it whether they think so or not - stick to your guns on this !

hi to everyone else - muct dash home now to get my     from dad 

xxxxx


----------



## Sparkleheart

heavenli, just wanted to jump on when i saw ur post about work.  i dont see how ur boss could stop u taking ur A/L when u want it?  unless someone else has already booked that time off?  or are u not supposed to take off big chunks?  thinik lastchancer is right in that managers seem to be very different in their approaches to tx with some being more than helpful and others being annoyingly obstructive!  are u a social worker?  if so i had the same job on my first tx just not in a childrens home. on my first tx i was actually leaving my job and my last day fell about 5 days into stims so i had the rest of stims and 2ww etc off.  i'll be honest, i wouldnt have wanted to do that job whilst goin thru tx.  not the first one anyway.  i prob could have done it during the 2nd tx if i had to just cos it was easier as knew what to expect etc.  working in a childrens home is so stressful and tiring, i think it would be difficult to handle, esp during 2ww if u were worried bout getting hit or kicked or something kicked off and u were run ragged.  i dunno, i just think for your peace of mind u really need to push the issue with ur boss.  some GPs will give u a sick line for ivf so if u have to i would do that.  i know u dont want to do anything to annoy ur boss but at the end of the day, u have waited a long time for this and its so important to u and your job is just a job in the scheme of things.  they can easily enough get cover for a couple of weeks if they have to im sure.  like mollycat said dont let it annoy u, just stand ur ground and do what u feel is right!


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanks girls..

Sparkleheart... I am a social worker and was just so annoyed because I told my manager that I was going to need time off a year ago when I went on the waiting list! I think I will get the time off I just might have to cause a fuss to get it. Theres no way I could go to work while going through the treatment... I dont think I could mentally handle it, never mind physically. My GP is excellent so I know she would sign me off no problem. I just didnt want to have any hassle. 


Will keep you all updated! Thank you all for your support. It has helped me calm down. I was starting to freak out and think I was being unreasonable.. but I know Im not. I dont want to be thinking that I havent given this my best shot. 

Love and kisses 

x


----------



## Jillyhen

Goodmorning girls

How is everyone today? Didnt get cleaning yest went out with a friend, def starting today lol


Heavenli

I work for the northern trust and my line manager let me go for appts which i was very lucky to get as i think its up to the discression ( i think that is spelt right) of who mananges you. I applied for special leave and got 2 days which i used for e/c & e/t i was lucky to have to thur off for st paddys's day and then took annual leave.

Human resources where crap there is nothing set for woman unless gin thru ivf just adoption or preg..

If she isnt playing ball ask to be referred to occ health to discuss your workload if you are getting stressed. I had to go and once i mentioned ivf she asked if i got out for appts.

Hope this helps.

Jilyhen


----------



## mollycat

good morning girls-

Jillyhen-   going out is a lot more fun than spring cleaning!! Ive got a week off over easter, gonna do some painting around the house and really get the garden sorted, its such a mess   i need to get a new patio table also as mine took off into the fence over the winter and it now has a big crack down the centre   lets just hope we get a good summer that we can sit out  

how is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Jillyhen

Im off 2 over easter, if my sis has the babies early we might head over in a way im getting excited but nervous at how i will react when i see them.

My back garden is a tip 2 i suppose thats what i get having a dog.


----------



## mollycat

jilly im sure once you see em you will be smittened, i was a bit of a green eyed monster when my sister was pregnant, but once the little ones ( should say big ones now ) were here i had them kidnapped all the time...   
does your sister live far away?


----------



## Jillyhen

yeah she lives Durham. I know it sounds mad but i think thats how i managed to accept her preg as she lived far away.

I really do miss her tho and when i texted her to say that the ivf had failed she wanted to come home.


----------



## mollycat

awww, im sure she is as heartbroken as you are... beats having a sister that shrugs her shoulders and said aww well like i did   some people just dont get it at all!

will be lovely for you to get over to see her when the little ones are born..


----------



## Jillyhen

it will as i havent seen her since xmas and normally im over in between that. I will see them all in June but will prob go over for a weekend if they come before that

Jillyhen


----------



## mollycat

aww that will be lovely Jilly, im sure you will have the little ones spoilt rotten


----------



## Jillyhen

I know i will pity they will be so far away tho but i guess i will over be over a lot


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Jilly - going out instead of spring cleaning sounds like a better idea to mee too.  I felt the same when my SIL was pregnant i avoided at all costs but when my little niece arrived i was chuffed, was so glad i had a good reaction to her, hated the jealous feeling i was having, made me feel like a horrible person but i love her so much now.

Danni-Doots - we havent heard from you in a few days, how are you getting on with the sprays?  Hope everything is going ok hun.  

Heavneli - i hope you get your leave sorted out, you have enough to worry about without having to worry about work too.

Lastchancer - any sign of that letter yet?  

Sparkleheart, mollycat, lgs30, Ob7 - how are you all today?  

AFM - got my screening bloods on Monday, this might to be stupid question but sure you's all know me by now and its expected...lol but i have a wedding on Saturday, is is ok to drink?


----------



## lastchancer

Hi BabyD - no sign of letter yet - i live in hope and  's - if you've had your bloods done and you want to have a drink then go ahead as its your choice

Jillyhen - there's a saying i saw somewhere that said  "cleaning is what other people do while i'm living my life"  (i use this quite a lot when my DH mentions the duster could be doing with an outing) so take another trip out with another friend today and leave that spring clean till theres nothing better to do !

Heavenli - hows thigns with you - still on that  

Jenna if your looking in how you doing? did u get a date for your scan yet?

Mollycat - had a good   session with dad last night and have noted down rwe rose quartz but havnt had a chance to get looking at it yet - i think a firend has a rose quartz pendant so might get a lend from her until its all over in meantime.

hi to all i havent mentioned - still getting used to who everyone is and where you are on your cucles so good luck to all


----------



## Jillyhen

Babyd

I would go and enjoy your day and have a few drinks, i partied the weekend b4 i got my bloods done right up till i collected my drugs and one i had them i went off it once treatment started. Then again it up to you.
Where is the wedding at?

i have been one lazy midding still in my pj's so much for starting the cleaning   .. House is a tip as i didnt do a think during 2ww

I cant wait to see my wee nieces when they finally come out to meet us.


----------



## babydreams282

Jillyhen - yeah well thats what i was thinking, im def going to give up the drink when i finally collect drugs and that so might as well enjoy it while i can.  The wedding is in the Burrendale in Newcastle, i never been so it should be good craic, hotel is meant to be beautiful.


----------



## lastchancer

Girls i could cry i'm so happy.

i sitting her like the cheshire cat  with the biggest   on my face - yep you guessed it - IT ARRIVED - DH has just phoned to tell me - musta came in 2nd post 

we are on for may AF - have to go 21/4 for hep & hiv tests - just as well i took myslef off to GP yest to get bloods done - something just told me to do it 

thank you all for letting me moan without judgement over last few weeks - now my stalker mode has been turned off and i'm full of


----------



## Jillyhen

Last chancer brilliant news.. Delighted for you

Babyd, my mum and dad are away staying there for a few days this week apparantly its lovely.


----------



## ob7

lastchancer -thats brilliant news bet your so excited woo hoo

jillyhen-hope your doing ok i was the same when my sil was preg but when i saw my niece i just loved her its so hard cos you dont know how your going to react

babyd -well how are you are you still all excited?if i was you i would hav a few cos you might not get another drink for abt a year hopefully

mollycat-hope your keeping well

how is everyone else?
afm-was on phone to origin today have planning appt on mon and collect my drugs im very excited went for reflexology yday and it was nice and relaxing


----------



## Jillyhen

Thats the things ob, i will prob cry but will be happy tears tho

How long origin take from your ist consultation to collecting drugs.. Is this your 1st go?


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Lastchancer... whooo hooo! how is it up on that cloud? lol Im still in shock it has come around already! Looks like we will be cycle buddies! x


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hope everyone is well. Im not back into work until Friday so I still dont know if I will get the leave I asked for. Will let you all know how it goes. x


----------



## ob7

jillyhen-yeah this is my 1st ivf tx. had my 1st appt with origin in nov  then had to wait to get my op done in feb then went back to origin on 30th of march and shoud be starting tx with aprils af


----------



## lastchancer

Heavenli

its great up here on   - i thought i 'd never stop   yest  - was so excited i filled the from sin slightly wrong ans had to go back over them   - a little bit worried cause one of the forms you have to sign says NOT had tattoo done in 6mths but DH just had outline of one of his redone 2 wks ago - any1 know if this will be a problem 

thought i'd sleep like a log last night but had weirdest dreams and woke up shouting for Bobby ?? no idea who this would be!

when are u up for your bloods ? my AF due start of May so hopefully start drugs sometime 25th-28th may - only prob is this wil mean going on hols during 2ww - is this ok as someone told me your not allowed out of country during treatment  

hi to everone else - have to dash to work now - drop in later xx


----------



## babydreams282

Lastchancer - woo hoo   im so pleased for you, we are going to be cycle buddies!  My May AF wont be due til near the end of May, so i wont be collecting drugs til middle of June but you'll only be a few weeks in front of me  

Ob7 - good luck with your appt on Mon, is so exicting to be getting started, i cant wait.  Not long now though! 

Heavenli - hope you get your leave sorted on Friday

Jillyhen - how you doing hun?    Oh im so exicted it has a spa too but i dont think i'll have much time to use it  

Mollycat, sparkleheart, Danii - hope you lovely ladies are keeping ok! 

Feel like crap today, think im coming down with the cold, got woke up at 5.30am with someones car alarm going off and couldnt get back to sleep   hope im feeling better for the wedding on Saturday


----------



## mollycat

good morning girls-

lastchancer- woohooo.... brill news! aww im so happy for you and least your going to have some tx buddies,i wouldnt mention the tattoo, keep it to yourselves!  

babydreams- great you have your tx buddy now... nice to have someone to go threw the rollercoaster with, hope your cold clears before the weekend babes   

Heavenli- how you feeling? hope your staying calm   

jillyhen- what you up to today? did ya get that cleaning done   

Danni- lovely to see ya back, hope all is ok with you!

ob7- not long now, the count down is on... so happy for you! hope you stay chilled and relaxed throughout your tx   

aww girls its all starting to happen for most of you, im really pleased for you all, i hope everything goes well and you all get your BFP! ps dont all run at once, i will get lonely on the NI thread...   

nothing happening with me, just about to get ready for work, cant be bothered this week at all, roll on the easter hols!


----------



## Dannii_Doots

lastchancer, heavenli & ob7 fab news girlies, its all happening now 

get well soon babyd 

mollycat thanks honey, feeling a lot better today  have a good day at work x

jillyhen thinking of you lovely 

afm had a rough few days girls, panicking about whether I'm doing the right thing having this tx, I feel as though I'm being very selfish wanting another LO just cant think straight at the min


----------



## Jillyhen

Goodafternoon ladies

im late on the go today lol

Cleaning almost done just hav to do the kitchen, finaaly got off my bum yesterday. Im goin back to work tomorrow feeling good and trying to keep mind off things and focus on the future.

Danni do what right for you hun dont put yourself thru so much if you arent sure   

Babdy mum and dad where goin to give me and hubby the break away but he cudnt get off work. Typical

Jillyhen


----------



## mollycat

well girls got to work and there is a powercut.. woohooo, sent home for the day!!! 

jillyhen-  you have been a busy woman... think i need to take a leaf out of your book and do some spring cleaning to 

Dannii- sending you a big hug,  as jilly said, do what is best for you babes, were all here to help and support you 

hope everyone is having a lovely day x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

thanks girls 
I think the reality of what I'm about to do has hit me full force, af is due as well as being on the sprays I'm feeling overwhelmed with all the emotions 

woo hoo mollycat great day to be sent home, its lovely outside 

hope everyone else is well today


----------



## mollycat

Dannii- its just the ole hormomes teasing you, im sure once your AF comes things will settle, we have all been there and you know what they say


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Lastchancer... I go for my screening bloods on 19 April. My periods are irregular so I had to send a form back and am waiting on appointment for scan and bloods. 

I have no idea about the time frame for treatment... How long does each part of the treatment last? Also is there anyone else out there who has had treatment with irregular periods... how do they decide when to start treatment?

Hope everyone is having a lovely day 

x


----------



## babydreams282

Mollycat - love that wee saying  .  Day off work sounds great, wish i could have a power cut, i wonder where the cables are maybe i could tamper with them...ummmm?  Only knowing me id electrocute myself  

Dannii - some big      for you.  I hope you feel better soon hun and Jilly and Molly are right, do whats best for you.  We are all here to support you, whatever you decide.

Jilly - you have been busy today, i hope work goes ok for you tomorrow.  Thats a pity about the wee break it would have did you both good!


----------



## Dannii_Doots

mollycat that saying is lovely 

jillyhen you sound so positive, which i could have some of your strength  

babyd put the cable down & step away from the electrics  

heavenli my af's are irregular too anything between 26-35 days I just wrote this on the forms & let the docs deal with it, I'm on long protocol which started on day 21 of March cycle if your worried maybe just give them a ring to put yourself as ease x

you really are an amazing bunch of ladies, thankyou so so much x


----------



## Jillyhen

Dannii

I have to be or else i would b signing myself in.. I had a pyjama day yesterday and cleaned yest eve.. I still have my wobbles and prob will do.. I feel as if i have to have    to put myself thru it all again

Mollycat whata did you tamper with at work lol

Babyd settle petal its nearly home time..


----------



## mollycat

dunno jilly but the whole of the uni is down....

babydreams- go for it...


----------



## babydreams282

dont worry ladies, i wouldnt do such a thing!  Nearly home time is right, have to bring DH out tonight and get him a shirt and tie for this wedding on Sat, why do men leave everything to the last friggin minute, ive had my dress in ages ago.  Men are so lax


----------



## lastchancer

girls.

Jilly if your stil in the mood you could come do my cleaning  

Heavenli i reckon we will be days apart form each other on cycle at this rate - keep   around at all times!

BabyD - make sure you enjoy the wedding - its supposed to be great weather all wkend so i'm sure it'll be a great day 

Mollycat good luck with the DR - thats the worst part for me and spray always goes down back of throat and tasts yuck - as for your wee saying - i wondered why i was gettign better looking with age lol 

Dani we all have wobbles so dont let this put you off what you want to do 

Ob7 good luck with Origin - hear great reports abotu them and had badgered DH to got there but he wouldnt hear of it.

anyone i've missed sorry and good luck


----------



## Jillyhen

hi girls

Im being a lurker today.. Back to work.

WEnt out last nite with my gorg hubby as it was his birthday and had a lovely pint of magners.. Busy weekend ahead and im gonna enjoy this one as im cutting out all the craps in my diet and try this baby trying lark again.

Hopefully be on again later. Hope you all have a lovely day.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Girls, how are we all today?

Jilly - you deserve to let your hair down a bit and make sure you enjoy this weekend, plenty of pints of magners for you.  How's your first day back to work?

Still got this dam cold, just wish it would bugger off!  Standing in the nip tomorrow night to get my tan done for this wedding really isnt appealing to me with this dam cold


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey girls how are you all?


Its great to see that big yellow thing in the sky shining for a change!


Babydreams - hope you get rid of that ole cold soon - it seems to be going round   


Jillyhen - you're doing well with the positive attitude - keep it up hun!!


Hello to Dannidoots, mollycat, heavenli, ob7, manicmum and to everyone else (sorry if ive missed anyone - just a quick peek in today )


Caz x


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hello girls, wasn't sure what group to post to so im sorry if this is the wrong one.

Just looking for a bit of advice and hoping someone out there is in a similar situation to myself.  Husband was diagnosed with azoospermia and we were devastated.  Going to urology appt next week but don't know what to expect.  Hoping and praying doc does not say that we have no chance of ever having children.

Anyone out there with any advice would be good.  Thanks


----------



## Hopeful NI

Happinessplease - Yeap I am in the same boat, my husband got diagnosed 4 years ago with azoospermia, we have a beautiful daughter 16 months old after ISCI and I am expecting little munckin no 2 next month after our NHS go.   

Oh what a gorgeous day   


Hello to everyone


----------



## manicmum

Happy Friday Everyone


----------



## babydreams282

Happy Friday lovely Ladies

How are we today?

Happinessplease - Im not in the exact same boat but something similar where my DH has an extremely low count, i have been told we are suitable for ICSI and we are starting our tx in June.  I hope your appt goes well, there will be options for you, just try to keep  .  We are here to support each other  

Manicmum - how are you?

Katie - thinking of you  

Hopeful NI - Great success story, it give us hope!  

Strawberry - enjoy your weekend away

Hi to Jilly, lastchancer, confusedcarly, mollycat, dannii, heavenli, ob7 - and any other ladies i have missed!

AFM - bought a dress for this wedding tomorrow about two months ago and i tried it on last night - i seriously had to squeeze myself into it, looks like i'll be holding my breath all day tomorrow


----------



## manicmum

Babydreams282, have you got one of the 'sucky-in' things? great for hiding a multitude    Hope you have a fab day at the wedding tom and the weather stays lovely. 


3 weeks on and finally getting my energy back, doing a bit of walking in the good weather and even tried out the hoovering, I'm allergic to housework at the best of times but looks like no excuses now. Thinking of keeping the curtains closed so the sun doesn't show up all the dirt LOL.


ConfusedCarly - It won't be long now till your back in action too   


Happinessplease - good luck with apt


Jillyhen- I like your style, Magners always makes everything better   




Good luck to everyone else, sorry I can't keep track of all the cool chics on here 


spring is in the air    
time for some fun


----------



## confusedcarly

It's Friday - woohoo! 


Manicmum - im feeling better every day but still cant get over this tiredness...grrr.... on Anti-B's until Sunday so cant even enjoy a wee drink....Oh well im not gonna complain too much! I could murder a magners as well......




Hope this weather is giving everyone a wee boost      xxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks crunchie it friday whoop whoop

Im hoping to get away early if i can ever get a hold of one of the seniors.

Babdy

Hope you have a lovely day at the wedding go and enjoy yourself and have a wee bevvie or 2 

carly

How are hun?

Manicmum

It reallt tasted sooo good and i will maybe have a wee one tomorrow when im watching hubby play rugby.


----------



## manicmum

Jillyhen - rugby and magners, perfect!


ConfusedCarly - In 2 weeks you will be flying again, that's how long it took me, first week is the worst, the old antiB's take it out of you.


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hello girls, 

I love Fridays!!

Thank you so much Hopeful NI and babydreams for your replies as I am completely lost.  

Hopeful NI I have so many questions, I hope you don't mind.
What type of Azoospermia did your dh have?  Was it a long wait to get treatment?  Did you go private or nhs?  Im nearest to Derry but do they do the treatment or is it Belfast?  Can't even think of any more questions but I know there is more!!  

Hope you don't mind me bombarding you.  Just such a relief to find someone who has been through it and as come out the other end with children.  I hope the same happens for me and my dh some day.

Thanks again


----------



## Jillyhen

Im so looking forward to getting out tomorrow nite i just hope it isnt a let down.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend and enjoy the sunshine

Jillyhen xx


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls....

so late posting today, taking advantage of the good weather, just hope tomorrow is as nice..   

Babydream- I really hope you have a great day tomorrow at the wedding, after a few vinos you wont be worried about your dress   ... have a great time x

Jillyhen- mmm magners... im a kopperberg gal, strawberry n lime... yummy and wouldnt even know it was alcoholic   ! Im sure you will have a ball tomorrow night, you so deserve it after the last few weeks. 

Happinessplease- welcome to the mad house hun xx

confusedcarly- hi ya, hope your doing well! Im loving the weather, just hoping it stays and not just a day or two thing!

big hi to Dannii, Katie79, lastchancer, heavenli, hopefulni & manicumum and all who ive missed! Have a great weekend girls xx

nothing much happening here, ment to be decorating the bedroom tomorrow, but if its nice think i will be chilling in the garden   

love and hugs Debby xxx


----------



## mollycat

found this girls, rather interesting.... especially for them about to start TX

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1311783/Is-spring-secret-success-struggling-IVF-couples.html

/links


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hi all, 

Hope u are all well on this glorious day! I would also kill for a Magners! It just seems so appropriate in that weather! 

Mollycat... thats a really interesting article. Thanks. Fingers crossed for all us girls going through treatment from May to Sept (and all year round of course)

Just wanted to update you about the situation with my annual leave at work during my treatment. My boss obviously spoke to someone and was more than accomodating yesterday. She said that I can have whatever time I need and that she will support me in any way she can.. A complete turn around from Monday. Am so relieved. I suspect she spoke to our assistant manager who has had fertility treatment in the past and is very supportive of what I am going through. So Yeah!!! 

Thanks to everyone for their kind and supportive words about work... I was really freaking out. 

Now I have loads of questions! I have no idea what to expect about the treatment or the time frame for anything. So all and any advice would be much appreciated. 

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. I have just finished a 24 hour shift at work so it is a lazy day for me. Fingers crossed for a win on the Grand National. Lol

xx


----------



## mollycat

hiya Heavenli- thats great news babes, at least now you can put your mind at easy and put all your energy into your TX!
Hope you have had a wonderful day off.. ohh and a big win on the national   xxx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanx Mollycat. Am well pleased... However only won £30 on National. Still I might just treat myself! lol


----------



## lastchancer

Heavenli, thats great that your work issues have been sorted - this is all stressfulyl enough without your boss adding to it. and £30 can buy you a LOT of magners lol. 

this is my 3rd trip down the ICSI path so any questions you have fire away, God knows i love to talk about this - i maybe should have called myself Obsessed instead of lastchancer !

hope everyone is enjoying this good weather while we still have it.

Update on my Bro & Sil - she got sweep yest (10day overdue) so we are all hoping that soemthing will moving soon - will keep yas posted.

xxxxx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanx lastchancer...

Tell me all about ICSI.. I havent a clue about what I am letting myself in for! lol

x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey everyone

How are you all??

Loving the sunshine have been out all day makes you feel so much better.

Had my wee nite out last nite was ok.. Def lying lo for the next few weeks.

We have had our 1st bbq of the year so soo yum..

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer

oh Heavenli where do i start lol, i can only give you my experiences and this may differ from other peoples. i was so   when we had first cucle as the doc made me feel   at asking questions he thought should have been obvious so i'll type as if you really know nothing at all - even thou i know you will especially from all the lovely girls on FF. 

basically ICSI is for those of us whose DH's little swimmers are low in numbers and/or less than healthy (to simplify all those horrible sounding medical terms) and so need that little bit of extra help. where we differ from IVF is that the wonderful doctors will select the best sperm to inject into our waiting eggs rather than letting nature work her magic in a little peitre dish (apologies for spelling).

if you think about this should really give us the edge (remember   at all times )

for us we have always been on the long protocol so dr usually 6wks of spray then 2 weeks of stimming wth injections & spray with a scan at the end of each week to check follies are coming along as expected. if all looking well at end of 2nd wk then you will have your EC - the 1st cycle i was knocked out for this but 2nd time around i stayed awake - it was quicker and not painfull at all - just some discomfort but honestly a routine smear is worse. 

then if all has gone well ET 2/3 days later - i have been told they are pushing for SET now but in some cases they are still doing the 2ET (like in mine where i have had failed prev cycles or if your over a certain age).

then as you know comes the dreaded   and hopefully a  .

some people get bad side effect from the sniffer but these stop when you take injections. i onlt had mild headaches but was very tired - although i had to take sniffer 4x daily so think that had a lot to do with it.  the needles are small like diabetic needles and are no issue to take at all. the last one is a bit bigger and i found it the hardest - my DH decided he would inject me cause i was taking too long reading the instruction panel but he pushed too far and a lot of he med was lost (which is why i think my eggs didnt mature) so you really need to be careful with this one.

the hardest thing is the emotional pull but with the help of FF and our family we will sail through this.  

good luck and remember to stay


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Last Chancer... Thank you sooo much! That really really helps! I am diabetic so should be ok with the needles. Are the drugs in a pen like insulin or a vial? Also where do you inject? 

Thank you x


----------



## lastchancer

Heavenli, the daily injections are in a pen so you just click round to the doseage required and push - if you select the wrong doseage you just click on round and it will allow you to reset - the last one ( THE MOST IMPORTANT) is in a vial and thats where we went a bit wrong - the shape of it is confusing as it looks like there is air in the top when there isnt so be really careful of this one.  AND they MUST stay int he fridge. again especially the last one. i think i will try to get a fridge termometer as ours seems to be wrong ( the milk is either not cold or half frozen lol)

as for where to inject - you can do it on your stomach or thighs - i found it best to do on stomach (little bit of fat was easier to grab lol) you put 3 fingers on the side of you belly at the hip which is approx where the ovary is (i think) - i figured the closer i was to this the better but the nurse said it didnt make a diff and she showed me how to measure the injection site - you should swap sides everyday just to ease the brusing a little althugh this depends on you (my friend did it in thigh and never has any bruising at all).

not sure if you diabetes will alter any of the treatment but i would imagine mostly the same.

on a lighter note - my neice Amber Lewis was born at 5:08am this morm weighing 9lb 6 - all baby - my SIL has her flat belly back again already - both mum & baby doing well. 

xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Aww congratulations lastchancer im sure you are so proud of your beautiful Niece.  Oh and thank you for all the info, its helped me understand it all too  

Heavenli - glad you got the work situation sorted out, thats on less thing to stress about! 

Jilly - how did sat night go?  BBQ's love them, even tough im a veggie..lol theres nothing quite like the smell of a BBQ and soaking up the sun 

Happiness, manicum, mollycat, dannii, confusedcarly - hope all you ladies are well!


----------



## lastchancer

always glad to be of assistance babyD - i see your a veggie - any words of wisdom on good things to eat to help us along ?


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thank you lastchancer... that is so much help. The first set of drugs sound much the same as my insulin so shouldnt be too much of a shock. I assume you just inject once a day? Congratulations on your new niece. xx


----------



## babydreams282

Lastchancer - i was hoping some of you could give me some suggestions, im clueless...lol  Im a big fruit and Veg person, so my aim is to eat plenty of that - although we may need some extra vits to help us along too, maybe i should google it and see whats best


----------



## mollycat

hey girls.. how we all doing? cant keep my eyes off corrie as i post here   

not much happening here, off tomorrow as ive got my 20week scan, dying to find out the flavour   i just might be tempted to buy something too   

hope everyone is well...


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hi ya girls.  

First appt tomorrow and already nervous.  Didn't sleep last night thinking about it so don't know what tonight will be like.  I know tomorrow will only be chatting and that will frustrate me as I want something to happen now.  This whole process is so frustrating and im only at the beginning.  Don't know how you girls are doing it!!

Manicmum thanks for the welcome, so nice to have somewhere to come and vent your anger at how unfair everything is.  Men just aren't the same to chat to!!

Hopeful NI thank you so much for your reply.  It really made my day.  Be prepared because after this appt im probably going to have another list of questions!!


----------



## Jillyhen

HI girls

How are you all?

There isnt much craic wit me thank god monday is over.

Mollycat i bet ya the wee rascal wont let you see lol

Babyd how was the wedding you got a fantastic day.

Happiness is this your 1st initial appt?

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer

Mornign ladies - just up making DH lunch for work thought i'd pop in for quick nosey!

Heavenli - yes its 1 injection a day.

BabyD - hows that research coming along re foods to eat?

Happinessplease - welcome , yes i find this great for talking to like minded people as well and there is always someone who can answer any questions you have - at least on here you dont get the   from people when u start in on this topic yet again lol  

Mollycat - i hope your little one has legs crossed or bum in the air   dont ruin the surprise  

morning to all you other ladies - i'm heading back to bed  xxx


----------



## manicmum

Happinessplease - good luck with your apt today. I was in there yest and the waiting room was packed. Even people standing up. Nobody would look at anyone else. It was v funny. Loads of 'Fertility' Magazines but no one wanting to be seen reading them. It's great you're getting a foot on the ladder at last. We all feel the same, want everything sorted now. Feel free to vent away on here, we all do! So good to have the support of everyone here. 


Mollycat - good luck at the scan, hope you get to see the 'bits' to know which flavour you have cooking in there.


Hi to everyone else Heavenli, BabyD, Danni, ConfusedC, Jillyhen, Hopeful NI, Lastchancer  and anyone I've missed. hope you all have a brilliant day.


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey all, how is everyone today?

Thanks Lastchancer. Also I cant believe you were up making your DH lunch at 6.20am! Now that is love! 

Hope everyone has a lovely day xx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Manicmum - i was up yesterday too getting my screening bloods done and its so funny, everyone just sits with there heads down, whispering to their partners...lol  I was looking round the room thinking i wonder do i know any of these ladies!  

Heavenli - hows things?

Lastchancer - havent had a chance to look yet but i will and hopefully come up with something for us! 

Jillyhen - wedding was fab and the weather was class - she got such a great day.  Hows things with you hun?

Happinessplease - good luck with your appt today.

Mollycat - good luck with your scan today, so exciting 

Katie, Danni, HopefulNi, Confusedcarly, Strawberry - hope all you ladies are well!


----------



## lastchancer

heavenli i've been doing that since we met - even on my days off - must be crazy   abotu that man lol

BabyD - i know men should eat plenty of leafy green veg (for the selenium) so tell you DH that u have a thingfor popeye and get the spinach out - mine wont eat veg at all usually hmm maybe clue as to why he's a little bit lacking in that area ??

Mollycat - hope scan goes brilliantly - i'm just a stickler on not knowing as theres so little surprises in this world as it is xxx

Manicmum - Belfast girl was up yest as well colelcting drugs - you were prob sittign beside her and didnt know it ! - when i'm up i'll have to restrain myself from asking is anyone on FF in the waiting room - my DH would die of embarassment.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi all

I always thought the same 2 i kept looking round wondering if any of the ladies there where on the forum.

All quiet with me this is the 1st month i havent had to run up and down to Belfast for appts.

Waiting patiently on our review letter to see what happens next


----------



## babydreams282

Lastchancer - i'll bear that in mind, get DH to eat plenty, even if i have to force feed him  

Jilly - i always think that too when im in there but my DH would kill me if i started to talk about it in front of others in the waiting room


----------



## mollycat

hello girls... aww thank you all so much for thinking of me today!   to you all x

everything went great at the scan and we know the flavour??   
just got to wait for the bundle to bake now!

sorry for no personals tonight, but wanted to say thanks and hope its not to long till your all on   with   

thankies again xxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Mollycat

Glad all is well with baba


----------



## Hopeful NI

HappinessPlease - How did your appointment go today ?


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Babydreams... all good here. Am on annual leave for a few days so am just chillaxing and not doing very much to be honest. Loving it!!!  How are you? I have my screening bloods next tues so at least I will feel like I am getting somewhere. Trying very hard to shift some weight as my BMI is too high  Have managed to shift 5llb in 3 weeks. So am getting there. U still on cloud nine?

Mollycat... glad everything went well today. 

Hi to everyone else... Hope u all had a nice day xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Silly question I know.... How and why do I send bubbles to you girls?


----------



## lastchancer

heavenli you just clik the blow bubbles below the person's name on left side - i think this is for luck.


----------



## babydreams282

Heavenli - hope you enjoying your time off work.  Im good had my screening bloods on Monday and i totally know what you mean about actually getting somewhere now, feels like we are eventually making some progress in the matter after that long long wait!  Still cant actually believe its happening but im so pleased im getting going  .  Congratulations on the weight loss, keep up the good work  

Mollycat - so happy for you, glad everything is going well.

Jilly - any sign of that review letter?

Lastchancer - hows things with you?

Hello to all other lovely ladies!


----------



## manicmum

Just a quick pop in


BabyD - so glad you have started at last.    


Heavenli - brilliant weightloss!


Mollycat - so happy for you that alls fab on scan.


Jillyhen & BabyD - maybe we should wear a certain colour or something so we all know each other    would have loved to talk to some of the ladies if I could catch their eye.


----------



## manicmum

Lastchancer - just seeing your post. 


I did see one girl with the green bag of meds from the royal, she was sitting right across from me, wonder was it BelfastGirl. That would be funny!


----------



## babydreams282

Manicmum - good idea, i could just picture us all sitting there in the same colour one day and our DH's wondering what the hell is going on


----------



## manicmum

BabyD - It would be a laugh for us all though, might freak out the consultants too    it's a win win LOL


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

How are we all?

NO sign of the letter as yet i wish they would hurry up.. Im just about to draw up a letter to ask for all our results so that we have them for origin.

Have a massive coldsore on my lip which is annoying me, havent had one in 2 years..

The day of mt transf i thought it was jenna sitting across form me but was 2 scared to ask lol


----------



## babydreams282

Manicmum - win win indeed..lol

Jilly - you must be run down hun, i hate cold sores, i get them regularly.  Do you like Liqorice, apparently that stops you from getting them


----------



## Jillyhen

Prob after all the crap that ive put my body thru im surprised i havent had one before now


----------



## lastchancer

Mamicmum could well have been her - i'm usually in my works uniform so navy blue woprks for me on the colour scheme identifier lol

BabyD, i'm doing well - getting ALL my bloods done by GP now at suggestion of admin staff so wont have to pay £158 for Hep & Hiv - will use the money for Sullys vets bill instead - things seems to falling into place at the min (  i'm not jinxing anything) so all is good.

JillyH - i hate coldsores as well - my DH swears by Compeed patches

Heavenli good for you on the weight loss - i was really good in jan, my DH took all my measurements over body (a few fights over what he said i was of course lol) and since then i have not looked at it again - i reckon i've put on half a stone cause just couldnt get motivated, kept thinking but sure i'm ginna get fat with the baby so wtas the point ! 

Belfastgirl, how'd your first sniffing experience go today? ya get that nasty taste in back of throat yet lol

hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Jillyhen... I am prone to coldsores also. Nuts and chocolate can prolong an outbreak.. might be worth staying away from them for a few days. xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Lastchancer - thats good your GP can do them for you, its expensive enough as it is without adding more costs.  

Talking of weight loss - i decided to go off crisps and chocolate for lent and i havent lost a pound...  whats that all about, def thought id at least lose a few but no, think i'll just stick to eating crap every night cause it dosent make a difference when i stop!!


----------



## monja

Hi everyone, 

I keep reading the thread and get too scared to write as I can`t keep up with so many personals  

I also sit in the waiting room wondering if someone from FF could be sitting opposite me. We should have a code, like a cough lol. 

I have been DR since the 26th March, start injecting on the 25th April, so a long time of sniffing   but at least something is happening, so I won`t complain. 
Not been feeling to bad really, few head aches now and then and hot flushes. 

First scan on the 1st May and another appointment for the 6th May, then hopefully EC on the 9th May. 

I can only recommend Zita West CD for relaxation, also I started Accupuncture once a week, which is nice. 

Hope everyone is doing well and you don`t mind me joining in. 
I will hopefully get the hang of some personals. 

Monja x


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Monja - welcome back  

Glad the dr is going well for you, wont be long for you know keep  .

I keep saying im going to invest in a relaxation cd prior to my tx starting, im def going to get one before June.


----------



## monja

Hi Babydreams, 


I am getting all excited. I keep wondering if there is anything else I can do to improve our chance, but then I think I could get a little carried away and obsessed. I don`t want this to take over my life. I hope I make sense  

I can`t recommend the cd enough, it is great for clearing your mind. 

Hope you are doing well. 

Monja x


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Monja, glad to hear all going well with the DR - i'm still getting used to the personals - i've only just realised that if you scroll down when posting it gives you the most recent posts so you can reply - before i was making wee notes on a jotter while reading  

is it just me or does the sniffing period vary depending on patient? i'm still trying to figure out at what point we will be in cycle when we go on hols 12th Aug - i had worked it out that i would either be on the 2ww or just after pee on stick time - someone told me we are not allowed to travel during this time but if i was bfp naturally i wouldnt even know so dont think it makes any diff  


thanks


----------



## monja

Hi lastchancer, 

I never realised that you could scroll down and see the last posts, haha, I feel a littel silly now.  

The time scale does vary from patient to patient, I think that is down to the clinic juggling patients around so they don`t have to many EC and ET at the same time. 

I would have thought that you will still be ok to travel, if it was a natural pregnancy you wouldn`t even be aware of it at that stage, but then I wouldn`t take my word for it. Anyone else any experience with this?

Hope all goes well for you all


----------



## ob7

hi girls havent been on in a while

babyd how are you? r you sstill all excited time is flying now,hope you enjoyed your wedding

jillyhen-how are you keeping?hope your feeling ok

mollycat-how exciting you know what your having.hope your keeping well

lastchancer,heavinli,manicmum and monja how are all you girls doing

afm-went to origin on monday for planning appt have my drugs home start injecting on 24th of april and ec on 9th of may so its going to be all systems go soon


----------



## monja

Hi ob7, 

how exciting, those are the same dates as my EC as long as everything goes to plan. 

Hope it`s a lucky for us  

Monja x


----------



## ob7

oh monja i hope so i actually start injecting the 25th nt 24th so looks like we are going to be cycle buddies thats if everything goes to plan with me too.but its good to have dates now


----------



## monja

Hi ob7, 


I start injecting on the 25th April too and EC on the 9th May. 
Do you have a scan on the 1st May too?
Are you in the Royal?

Monja x

Yay, so exciting. I`m so glad I have a cycle buddy


----------



## ob7

no monja dont know scan dates yet im doing short protocol with origin 
i know how exciting cycle buddy hopefully all our dates go as planned


----------



## monja

my scan on the 1st must be due to long protocol then i guess. Strange how everyone is totally different. 
 everything goes to plan and we get little miracles. 
Very exciting to have a cycle buddy. 

Hope everyone else is doing well, lots of   for you all xx


----------



## Jillyhen

My god 

What a lot of posts to read since i logged on earlier.

Welcome Monja, you will find your feet soon.. Just post wherever you want i do it...

Its all go on here i cant keep track on who is doin what and what stage they are at.

I have been totally shattered this week and no motivation at all.

Hello to everyone else

Jillyhen


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hello girlies,

Wanted to update uns on my first appt.  Exactly what I thought.  Took my dh's history and explained about the 2 different types of azoospermia.  Dh had a blood test and that will tell us if he has the type that down the line will mean we can have IVF or whatever or on the other hand will tell us if it is impossible for us to have children.  Its going to be a long 3 wks until we find out the results.  The doctor talked about the connection between cystic fibrosis and azoospermia and that has completed thrown my dh.  His mother has a neurological disease and he is thinking that he has the gene too and thats why he has no sperm.  If thats the case I don't know how we will get through it.  If anyone has any experience of this I would be so grateful of any advice.  

Thank you again girls for reading my messages and responding I really appreciate it. X


----------



## manicmum

Monja - Welcome   


Happinessplease - think   . it will be ok, ur poor DH must be feeling awful.   test results will show everythings fine.


----------



## lastchancer

Happinessplease,

here's a link i found on google re this which seems to have some helpfull info - http://www.maleinfertilityspecialists.com/faq5.htm - not sure if it will help but you might want to have a read.

if it helps a friend's DH had no sperm in his SA but they were able to obtain some directly from his scrotum (think this is the right terms) so try not to worry until results come in (easier said than done i know). they were also told that CF could be a reason but tests came back clear.

Ob7 & Monja - isnt it spooky that 2 diff treatment centres, 2 diff protocols and yet a buddy if found via FF - be even spokier if your EC etc are at teh same times


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Lastchancer - hows things with you?  I used to write little notes too before i realised i could scroll down the page   to funny!

Manicmum - how are you!

Happinessplease - keep   hun, it will work out for you, try not to stress (easier said than done) but try to keep busy the next few weeks, do things to take your mind off it  

Jillyhen - ive been the same this week, cant seem to get going at all!  Any plans for the weekend?

Monja & Ob7 - Good luck to you both it wont be long coming in  

Hope all the other ladies are doing ok!


----------



## manicmum

BabyD - Doing good. Its the end of the line for me as regards medical assistance TTC. I think IVF has poor success rate for over 40 so not really an option. Keeping an eye on everyone else though and hoping for loads of exciting news on FF by the end of the summer.


----------



## babydreams282

Manimum - dont give up hope yet, im   for you and hoping for lots of little miracles for all of us!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi all

Im goin to see the wizard of oz i the millen forum l'derry on fri nite as its their society nite and im being a good girl by driving.

Im back working in the bar this weekend doin 4 hours sat afternoon and then im doin sun 3-10 which i normally dont do but she is short.. Kinda looking forward to getting back keeps my mind of things.

Cant believe its nearly the weekend again already..

How are we all? Anyone got anything exciting planned?

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Happy Friday Ladies

Jilly - i have a murder mystery thing on tomorrow night, never been to one before so im looking forward to it - have to get into character before we arrive, costume and all...lol  

Hows all you other lovely ladies today?


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Happy Friday to all.

Thanks everyone for your words of encouragement.  Just praying now that everything will work out.  Don't know if any of you are religious but I went to chapel yesterday and the priest was talking about suffering and he made a good point.  He said that short term pain will lead to long term gain and that is better than short term gain and long term suffering.  So the moral of the story is - a bit of pain now but hopefully a lifetime of nice things!!  

Baby dreams I went to a murder mystery night over christmas and it was hilarious.  It's usually the most obvious answer but some peoples suggestions were so silly and a lot were x-rated. So enjoy.

Manicmum I hope that you are ok and im sure there is some other treatment out there for you.  Think positive.

Im taking it easy over the weekend, going to catch up on some sleep and maybe hit the wine after work.  Have a great weekend all of you however you spend it.


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Happinessplease - thats a very good point and i hope he is right, for all our sakes.  I keep a St Gerard Majella relic in my purse, as he is the patron saint of motherhood.  I hope it works .

Enjoy your wine and your relaxing weekend


----------



## Jillyhen

Ooh  babyd that sounds like fun.

When we where on our honeymoon in Cuba, we had done a tour of havana and the bus driver & tour guide took us thru a graveyard and to a tombstone of a woman who was supp to be a patron saint of fertility.. I didsay my prayers must she must have been elsewhere lol


----------



## lastchancer

Well Girls, a late peep in for me - at local fashion show last watching niece perform for 2nd year running - now have her wee brother staying for the weekend - ever try to get a 2yr old to go to bed when they dont want to??   - and am taking him to park 2mor for food festival with boat rides/ballon shapers/bouncy castle etc - not sure who will be more knackered  

bought a baby gate before xmas for when he stays - first of all it was too small for the stairs so just put it away - mum suggested i put it over the doorway to his bedroom 2nite so took it back out of box and its faulty - dont have receipt as was so long ago - any any ideas on how i get it exchanged ? - was bought from Babies R Us 

BabyD enjoy the Murder mystery - make sure u really get into character
Jillyhen enoy the wizard - and good on you for being the Designated Driver - make sure the favour is returned
Manicum - keep the faith   you never know who or what is listening and what can happen 
BalfastGirl - Dr still going well - hows the headaches?

Ob7/Happinessplease/Monja/Strawberry and anyone else i have left out hope your plans for weekend are good and have lots of fun !


----------



## Jules685

Hi everyone! I am still trying to a hold on using this.  Just wanted to chat to pepople who are going through the same. I am attending the Royal and my EC was due this Tuesday but has been put back 2 days!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Lastchancer i drove as my friend had no car i didnt mind and i got a bottle of wine out of it..

Welcome Jules

Once you get the hang of it you will be flying.Im sure you are gutted about the e/c

Babdy enjoy the murder mystery


----------



## manicmum

Lastchancer/HappinessPlease/BabyD - Thanks a mill for all the good wishes, am def thinking    after all ur encouragement. Big    to you too.


Good luck to you all with the golden tickets, exciting times ahead


----------



## lastchancer

Well Hello girls hope everyone has had a gr8 wkend - the food fair was a complete waste of time but at least it got us out of the house for a couple of hrs. 

Babyd how'd the murder mystery go - did you guess right?

Jillyhen how you doin now?

Manicmum - always her to help lift u up whenever needed  

Jules685 - welcome aboard, did they say why they putting you back? if its small follies then this is to give you a better chance for a good crop (they suggested doing this after my last cycle only gave 1 mature egg) so try think of the   side of this (although i know it almost impossible to do that when you've waited so long to get here).

Monja/Ob7/BelfastGirl - hows the DR going - not be long now till you all start to feel like pin cushions lol


----------



## Jules685

Hi thanks for the posts!!

Good news just back from Royal and EC is back to original day this Tuesday!  Feel excited and nervous!  

Does anyone know what all happens??


----------



## monja

Hi girls, 


sorry, I am no good at personals, but wishing everyone the best of luck and hope you all get good news.  

lastchancer - DR not going so great this week.... Week from hell !! Tonsillitis and Fever beginning of the week, thought I had a problem with my Kidney, turns out that can be blamed on the hormones like everything else. Mood is just terrible... my poor DH. I have been DR for over 3 weeks now and feel like it is getting worse every time I have to use the bloody spray again. Bring on th injections on the 25th !!  Shouldn`t bother me too much as I inject twice a day with Clexane due to genetic mutation called Factor V. 
Sorry for the moan, it helps that you girls understand 

ob7 - how are you doing? Not seen you on here for a while. 

 for everyone 

Monja x


----------



## neildon80

Hi ladies, 
              My wife and I are trying to figure out the minefield that is IVF. Our situation is that we live in Enniskillen so we will have a bit of traveling anyway. We are waiting for results back but basically my SA came back poor morphology so ICSI is needed. There seems no clear winner to us as to which clinic to go for. We had a private consultation with Dr McFall and he said the NHS waiting list is 12 months even to be seen. We asked then how much it is privately and how long the waiting list is.........£4000 and 12 months!!! This does not make sense but what can you do. We will go on the waiting list for both but want to go private in the mean time. Our choices seem to be Origin or Glasgow and possibly Dublin or Galway. Dr McFall did not seem very positive about Origin, suggesting they are all about the money and not very professional. We had experienced this a week prior when we went to Origin. We didn't get a great vibe when we went and got a bit railroaded into paying for the next consult even though we had not decided to go with them. Our other choice is Glasgow which Dr McFall suggested was very good, and through our own research seems very cutting edge, but it means travelling. This means scans will have to be done in Belfast (or where else can they be done?) and a fear that it may get complicated. We have heard of a doctor in dundonald who the hospital deals with and thats fair enough, but it is also how stressful having it done away from home would be instead of with Origin. 

I suppose our two main questions are, what are peoples most recent experiences with Origin ie; cost, time scale, professionalism (we know they use a lot of locums) and overall end result of how you were treated and the success/failures. 
The second question, what is the GCRM like for cost and waiting list. What is the quality of service like if you are from Northern Ireland and how difficult is it to get satellite treatment. What are the the do's and don'ts with this option like the fact that all the scans are extra, say with the RFC, and is it cheaper to fly over and have them done as you have payed for them anyway?
Any pros and cons to any of these places would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hi Neildon80...

Welcome to FF. I am new here myself. I am also needing ICSI treatment as my hubby has poor results in all his SA. I first went to the RVH for a consultation in May 2009. We then had a few tests and offically went on the waiting list for ICSI in May 2010. I received my golden ticket for treatment about 2 weeks ago to start with May AF. That is my NHS treatment... I am still waiting on my offer of self funded treatment from the RVH. The waitiing lists are mental! I can't help with any of your questions about preferred Fertility Clinics as we could not afford any private treatment at the minute and decided to wait for NHS cycle first and will then cross the private option if and when we need to. 

I hope you get the answers you need. If I can help with any questions about the ICSI process I would be more than happy to help.


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies and Gentleman

Neildon80 - welcome to the tread, im in the same boat as happiness and both myself and DH decided to wait on our NHS appt for ICSI before going private.  Although a friend of ours is having treatment with Origin and she has nothing but good reports about them.  We have decided that if our NHS go is unsuccessful then we will go with them.  I hope you get the answers that you need and good luck.

Jules - good luck for Tuesday

Lastchancer - i was the murder  , very funny night! 

Jillyhen - hows things with you?

heavenli, ob7, manicmum, monja - hope you all had a nice weekend!


----------



## lastchancer

welcome Neildon80, it will be good to get a man's perspective on things here  

my DA's SA led us down the ICSI roadshow and we are currently preparing for the final showdown   - our first tour was via the NHS but as there was a waiting period of approx 8mths to get a consult we paid to meet the Doc privately first at approx £150 per session and we had 3 before being added to the wait list.

the encore performace we did privately (no other option in NI) and again used RVH - as they are NHS funded your wait list will be determined by how they are handling the NHS commitments - currently it is 13mths for ICSI.

i cant advise on locations either having always used the same place but you will fiond good and bad reviews on any place depending on the individual experience so you can really only use your own instincts but you will get plenty of advise form everyone to allow you to make an informed decision.

Jules - good luck for 2mor - basically they will given you a little injection in the arm which will supply pain relief in little bursts in addition to gas and air (very enjoyable ) and then they will use a needle to extract the fluid from your follies and check for eggs fromeach one - it sounds bad but really wasnt at all and being able to watch them do this on the moniter and hear them counting out from the next room was really surrel. it wil be a doddle and not at all painfull withthe meds given .
hi to everyone else- will get a chat to you all later but really have to get bad to work now


----------



## ababyb

Hello neildon80 we're awaiting r 2nd icsi in RFC had thought of origin as we have to pay anyway and like urselves went to the initial consultation and got railroaded into paying £400 for blood test and appt with consultant, later cancelled the appt and enquired about a partial refund and am still waiting to hear back from them surprisingly, really put me off them. RFC are great its just such a pity the wait is so long

jules685 best of luck with ec tomorrow

monja sorry to hear ur havin a bad wk it can really take its toll, lots of   and  

hello to all the other ladies hope ur all doin well


----------



## ob7

hi girls how is every1

neildon80- i amhaving my tx done with origin at the min and i have found them to be very nice and very helpful.i start my drugs next week. we had our 1st appt with them in nov i had to have an op done b4 i started tx, i had it done in feb  then had my nxt appt on the 30th of march and im starting treatment nxt week so you dont have a long wait at all.so my experiance with them so far has been very good ill  keep you updated over the nxt couple of weeks.

monja- sorry your feeling so down roll on nxt weeek so we can start injecting. how are you feeling today

babyd,jilleyhen,lastchancer,heavenli and any1 else i missed out hope you are all keeping well

afm-not much happening with me at the min just waiting to start injections nxt week cant belive its comming in so quick went for my reflexology today it was so relaxing i fell asleep


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey all, 

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend. I had a horrendous one at work and did a 24 hour shift with no sleep! Have my screening bloods at the RFC tomorrow... so starting to feel like this is really going to happen!. On the up side... have lost another 3.5llb this week - so thats 8.5llb in total. Am so pleased. Lots more to lose tho! 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey all

Hope you are all well? Thank god monday is over didnt sleep great at all last nite so its an early one tonite.

Neildon, welcome to the forum. The waiting lists are horrendous so much for paying private and you have to wait ages for your appt.

Not much happening with me at the min and not much to say.

Gud luck Jules for e/c tomorrow


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

It isnt half busy here!  

Jules - good luck for today  

Heavenli - Go You, well done on the weight loss 

ob7 - injections next week already!  That has moved fast!

Not much happening with me, roll on Mays af til i get my letter sent off, still got Aprils AF to go first tho, so it should still be a while..lol


----------



## lastchancer

babydreams i think we are def on the same wavelength - i'm   so much for my AF to arrive i think i'm actually starting to have symptoms lol


----------



## Jillyhen

Im waiting for mine 2 for all the different reasons lol


----------



## babydreams282

How times have changed.. eh?  we all want our AFs to show up


----------



## Jillyhen

Thats true babyd, one minute your hoping is doesnt come and then you get the golden ticket and then you are wishing your life away


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey all, 

So did I see any of you lovely ladies at the RFC today? There were loads of pregnant women around outside and I found that really tough. It hasnt bothered me at all until now but could have easily cried. 

Was lol at everyone talking about their AF. I was praying for mine for the past 2 weeks and now its here I am thinking a hysterectomy is sometimes a good idea - am in total agony! Horrendous! Ah well.. the joys! 

I havent got the hang of doing personals on here yet so I hope that everyone is having a lovely day


----------



## manicmum

I think all this AF talk has infected me....mines here today arghhhh


It would be so funny if we all 'sync'd' up.


Heavenli - I always hated the fact the RFC and Mat centre in the one building, so tough alright. soon be all of us standing out there (fingers crossed)


----------



## wifeyw

HI EVERYONE,  I hope you don't mind i am new to this forum. Just wanted to be on a forum more close to home we are referred to gynae at RVH on 10th may has anyone had good experiences there? what should i expect on my first appoinment there? and is there much of a wait inbetween appointments? 

Another thing is what does your BMI have to be before they allow any treatment? mines is 31.4 and i know i have to be under 30 but do the Dr mention this and will they not treat until u hit the exact weight? can anyone help answer these? my GP when i mentioned it to him said not to worry but i'm reading it everywhere that it has to be under 30. He also suggested me and my DH bring our print outs of our medical history with us to the appointments so it helps with alot of the questions is there anything else we should do or expect?


Hi HAPPINESSPLEASE,  I think we are about the same as u i'm not so sure but DH has found out recently he is azoospermic but we have to rule out blockages etc he has a ultrasound scan on 6th may and then i think they said about bloods but haven'theard nothing about them yet. It's so disheartening finding it out but we are hoping its either a hormonal or blockage or some sort that they can  reverse. I know there is alot more options out there nowadays like testes biopsy etc and even from tissue if they find speraid ( sperm without tails) you still have a good chance of having a bio child. 

I will keep you posted on what happens.


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Welcome to the forum neildon and wifeyw.  The girls on here have been brilliant since I've joined so im sure you'll find the same positive comments and advice.

neildon I haven't heard anything bad about Origin in Belfast and my husband and I are going to go there as soon as we find out if he has sperm in the testes to work with.  Everything I had heard about them were positive!!

wifeyw i was at my first gynae appt with my husband a week ago.  It was in Derry but im sure it'll be the same sort of thing.  Don't expect too much.  Was basically history of both of us and then they took bloods from my dh and gave us an appt again for beginning of May to hear results.  Said if bloods came back o.k then that meant that dh had sperm in his testes and then obviously we could have treatment.  Dr did say that the waiting list was 12 months but that is only to be seen so we are going to go private as soon as we hear the results of the blood test.  Dr did say something positive though about dh, said that it was obvious that he shaves and that this is a good sign!! Not sure what that meant but something positive is better than nothing!!  Dr did tell us that whatever he has can't be reversed so we'll have to go down the ivf route so im not sure what you were told about it getting reversed!!

Hope all you other ladies are well.


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girls

Quick questions for any ladies that can answer - when i collect my drugs for treatment, do they give you a schedule there and then, with dates for appts, scans, EC & ET - so i can book the time of work or do they just give you one appt for your scan and tell you after that?  Also how long between starting drugs and EC with Royal?

Need to try to sort time off work!


----------



## Jillyhen

yeah babdy

Once you collect your drugs they give you a schedule and they have wrote down times for injecting and dates for scans etc except for the scans coming up to e/c

I collected my drugs on the 11th feb started the 13th and e/c was on the 16th march


----------



## babydreams282

Jilly - thanks, always a great help as always.  Hope your ok


----------



## wifeyw

HAPPINESSPLEASE - Has your DH had a ultrasound scan to rule out blockages? Thanks that has helped me in what to expect.. i don't know if reverse is the right word but i meant if there was a blockage  or hormonal they can try unblock it or get their hormones right    has your DH got missing tube ? bare with me with all this we have been told nothing and just trying to research everything as much as we can before we go to see the gynae. Got my letter in today to say that it will be with DR TRAUB has anyone had his and know what he is like? fingers crossed your bloods all come back ok , we still haven't got that far yet but hopefully at this appointment they do DH bloods too it's really good that you didn't have to wait  a month or so to go back. Hmm did he mean shave his teses maybe to keep them cooler? or maybe to get at him if they do biopsy. Good luck and i'll be thinking of you let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Hiya HappinessPlease & Wifeyw - my DH also has zero sperm on our first appt with Dr Traub he also done the blood test & quickly examined his testes, he explained that the blood test was to check his hormone levels (why he asked if your DH shaved and visually checked my DH testes) - if hormone levels wheren't normal then DH's would have other symptoms (i.e. like not shaving etc). My DH blood tests came back normal which meant he had a blockage. After this Origin did a biopsy to ensure that there was sperm in his testes, and as you can see from my signature we have been soo soo lucky with ouur treatment.

Dr Traub is very fast and too the point but excellent at his job.

Hope this is some help


----------



## wifeyw

Hopeful NI said:


> Hiya HappinessPlease & Wifeyw - my DH also has zero sperm on our first appt with Dr Traub he also done the blood test & quickly examined his testes, he explained that the blood test was to check his hormone levels (why he asked if your DH shaved and visually checked my DH testes) - if hormone levels wheren't normal then DH's would have other symptoms (i.e. like not shaving etc). My DH blood tests came back normal which meant he had a blockage. After this Origin did a biopsy to ensure that there was sperm in his testes, and as you can see from my signature we have been soo soo lucky with ouur treatment.
> 
> Dr Traub is very fast and too the point but excellent at his job.
> 
> Hope this is some help


Oh  sooo excited for you with your BFP how far along are you now? Is everything ok with you? I bet it feels like a dream.
Thank you for telling us your story and about Dr traub it has helped me loads, I read he was straight to the point. Do you mind me asking before you started treatment was your weight ok? Did he mention anything about that to you? I've read about people saying he's very strict on the weight issue and being even 1 over the BMI limit. Is the origin good? i have researched it abit. Is the treatment expensive including injections etc that you need? The more i read the more i'm looking forward to getting things started now just wish i got my weight down. How was your DH feeling after the biopsy? how long did it take to get back to his normal self?

xxxx


----------



## lastchancer

Hi WifeyW,

Dr Traub is our consulnat as well - he can be very abrupt and matter of fact - sometimes comes across very arrogant but he is apparently one of the best at what he does so i just try to forget that and focus on the possibilites - he will answer any questions you have so just write everything down before you go.

good luck xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Wifeyw - My BMI is usually around 25 so he has never weighed or questioned me - I lost 4 stone about 8 years ago and don't know how but managed to keep it off. He did tell me off as I smoked ocassionally but never said a word to DH as he does smoke every day   .
We had private tx at Origin first as the NHS waiting list was soo long (this is 4 years ago), so we ended up having 3 private goes at Origin - we basically waited about 3 months between having a BFN and then starting again and the 3rd tx we got our BFP and our DD is 17 months old, so this BFP came about from our NHS tx at RFC in Aug 2010 (I am due in 2 weeks).
Origin was expensive so I really had a good experience with them, in total over the 3 tx we spent 21K with them (Although this was when they had their highest costs) but to be honest we where fortunate to have money although we don't have any savings now    our DD is worth every penny.

DH in total has had 5 biopsy's ( first one to check he had Sperm in his testes, and the other 4 for each treatment) the first time it took him about 3 days to get over it but everytime after it really was only a day.

Hope I am of some help, and if you have any questions please just ask


----------



## Jillyhen

Hopeful

How did you find origin?


----------



## Hopeful NI

Jillyhen - I had a very positive experience at Origin, we found the staff all very helpful. I had a lot of scans & blood tests done during simms which really got the best out of me (well my eggs anyway   ).


----------



## babydreams282

Happy Friday Girls

Just wanted to wish you all a very Happy Easter, thats me off until 3rd May  .  

Talk to you all when i get back


----------



## Jillyhen

Roll on 3 o'clock and then im off till the 3rd May whooppeeeeee.

Fingers crossed the sun shines.

Where are you heading away to babyd? Not long till you get started.

Thanks Hopeful, the waiting for the rfc is driving me crazy ii cant wait till oct.


----------



## babydreams282

Lets hope the sun does shine Jilly - i have my fingers crossed.

Heading up to Ballycastle for the week, maybe do a few wee day trips to rathlin.

No not long for me, Mays AF will be due round about 27th May, so should be starting middle of June, its flying in now.


----------



## Jillyhen

Will go like lightning..

You are heading up near me, Ballycastle is lovely and so is rathlin..

Im off 2 so i hope that its does stay warm.. Was thinking about heading over to see my sister have really missed not seeing her but will be hard when i see the big bump. SHe was hoping to be away by next week the twins are very active at the min


----------



## babydreams282

Im sure your sister would love that, yes it will be hard for you and it may even bring some tears but when you see the bambinos you'll be hooked and love them so so much.  You should def try to get something sorted and go over, the break would do you and DH the world of good, im sure.

Well enjoy your time off whatever you do


----------



## Jillyhen

Hope everyone is having a lovely Easter.

Go easy on the eggs

Jillyhen x


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Happy Chocolate day everyone, 

Hope u all have a lovely day whatever you are doing x


----------



## shenagh1

hi ladies,
do you mind if i join this thread? i was wondering are any of you still on IUI or have been through it im currently in craigavon on it and am on my 2ww now  OTD 3rd may! any advice or stories of what you are experiencing is more than welcome hope to hear from you soon xx


----------



## lastchancer

hope everyone is having a lovely easter and enjoying what is left of this weather before the rains come back again.

i choose to work all the days that i could so that i can take them off when i need them - work has been great letting me carry days over but there never seems to be enough days for everything. 

DH bought me a lovely After Eight easter egg - not fussed on the after eight sweets so was eyeing up the Mint Aero one he bought my sister but the actual egg was dark minty chocolate and was sooo lovely - was very hard to share that lol.

Jillyhen hope you having a great time off and seeing your sister wasnt too painful. 

BabyD hope Ballycastle is fun and you are very relaxed in preparation for the coming events.

Welcome Shenagh1 - not on IUI but my cousin has a baby boy as result of this so it can work.

well have to go get ready for wedding today - driving so no alcohol for me - will be interesting to see if can make it there and home without getting lost as never been to either of the places we are going lol

catch up withyou all soon xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Didnt go over to see my sister  after all,as im over for a week in June and prob be over before that when the babies arrive.

I didnt get one easter egg i didnt a bit of whinging at first hubby bought me my tea last nite!

Hope everyone is having a lovely easter and enjoyed the bank hols.. Good to see the sunshine out.

Welcome Shenagh, good luck for testing day.

Jillyhen


----------



## carlie18

Hope u dont mind me joining u ladies.  Well just had another bfn this week so feelin quite low  but not ready to give up just yet.  Am thinkin of trying Origin next time can anyone tell me how they have found this clinic? 

Carlie


----------



## lastchancer

AF arrived girls this is it now all have to do is get forms and chq inpost - so happy 

off now to see Thor - catch you all later for check up on your news xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Carlie,

Welcome to the site hun, sorry to hear your news..  

Was this your 2nd go? We had a failed cycle a month ago and are gonna try origin, waiting list in the rfc 2 long

Jillyhen


----------



## carlie18

Hii Jillyhen

I had 1st IVF back in 2009 had 26 eggs so ended up with OHSS and had to have an all freeze so was a couple of months before 1st ET which was BFN, 2nd ET again BFN, had 3rd ET in March 2010 when we got BFP but sadly at 11 week scan there was no heartbeat  .  Took a while before trying again but had 2nd IVF in January this year, OHSS again so had ET last month which was BFN.  All treatment so far in RFC but thinkin of tryin Origin this time as you say the waiting list in the Royal is too long, have a consultation booked with Origin for 24th May.

Carlie


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hello girls, hope you all had a great easter break.  Just back to work today and its so depressing!!  Had a tough week last week were I thought I'd never be a mum.  Took a good few days to get back to feeling hopeful and positive again.

Had 2nd appt at Altnagelvin today where they gave us the results of dhs blood test.  Doc said his results were good and that we were getting referred to Belfast for Nialls biopsy thing.  Do any of you have any similar experiences?  We are going to go to Origin as we can not wait 12 months just to get an appointment through nhs.  Doc said ICSI was what we'd be referred on to get done.  What does that involve exactly?  Anyone any experiences with Origin?  If my dh has a retrieval done at hospital can he still get it done at Origin?  I know i've asked a lot of questions but any stories would be great as I had no hope last week and this bit of good news has gave us some hope.

Hope you all are well

x


----------



## Hopeful NI

Happinessplease - Exellent news that your DH blood tests came back good   , the biopsy or SSR is the next stage where they make sure that there is    in your DH testes. ICSI is similar to IVF only that they inject one sperm directly into each egg. We had the biopsy done at Origin at the start but that was just due to waiting times at RFC (this is 4 years ago and the waiting times where much longer) and then gave a copy of the results to RFC for our NHS treatment.

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Jillyhen

Good morning girls

Hope you are all well?

Happiness, we are hoping to go woth origin this time same reason as yourself rfc waiting list 2 long. If dh has had a sa done just get a copy of the results and hand it in to origin.

My sis is being started off thur am so hoping all goes well i will have 2 lovely neices thur pm. have my flight booked to go over feeling excited.


----------



## keep smiling

Hi Jillyhen haven't been on since went through my treatment.  Sorry to read didn't work this time for you.  I was in RFC same time as you, didn't go to plan either as developed OHSS so couldn't do transfer.  Just waiting on green light now for an FET.
Good luck at origins, been with them before and they are all lovely.  Treatment is more agresive than in the RFC.
best of luck


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw keep smiling

I didnt realise you where up same time.. You sit tin the waiting room looking round you thinking are any of you ladies on ff.

Sorry to hear it didnt work out for you either


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies 
Sorry havent posted in a while hope everyone is well and had a lovely easter  
We had our follow up appointment with Dr Traub yesterday at 4pm i was looking around wondering if any of you ladies would be there  
My DH last semen analysis results were explained to us basically their was around 20 so not many but Dr Traub seemed posistive saying they dont really look at the numbers they look to see if their is any for treatment so he was happy with the results  
He went throught the forms so we are now on the nhs and private waiting list the nhs he said is a year but the private he couldnt give a time scale as hes hoping it will shorten he mentioned something about more staff being brought on to shorten the waiting times!!
He was happy with my bloods taken on day 2 of cycle and did a scan on me and said all looked ok 
So now its back to limbo roll on next may!! Origin is still something we are thinking about but we are building a house at moment so want to wait ill sept oct when hopefully its finished as the stress of doing both wouldnt help us at all  
My emotions are all over the place i came out the hospital so positive then yesterday evening i broke down thinking what happens if icsi doesnt work all the questions no one can answer and the ones you try not to think were going the through my head  
But today is a new day and decided to through myself into the house and hope the time goes fast  

Reading all your comments and support will help me get through this so thankyou ladies for listening and for all your comments of support so far  
Hope everyone is keeping well babydust coming all your way
Hope xx


----------



## babydreams282

Hope - glad your finally making some progress.  It was exactly this time last year i went on the list (5th May 2010) and im due to start my first cycle with RFC with Mays AF.  Im not saying the wait was easy but i did get here in the end, the time has flown by and it will for you too.  Just try to keep busy, i gave myself milestones, like birthday, holiday, halloween, christmas, easter and then im here, we also booked lots of little mini breaks inbetween so the time went quicker and it worked.  Good luck

Keep smiling - sorry to hear about your first cycle, i hope you have success with your FET.  

Jilly - its funny in that waiting room, i always find all the girls have there heads down and im the one scanning the room thinking i wonder if ive spoken to them before... 

Happiness  - we all go through good days and bad days, we just have to try to stay postive and think that one day it will work, our dreams will come true.  Sorry i cant help you with the origin question.  

Carlie18 - sorry to hear about your tx, i havent had any experience with origin but i friend of mine has and she couldnt fault them, she says she was treated really well and would highly recommend them.  Ive decided that if need be i will go with them on my next try - hopefully i'll not need to though.  

Lastchancer - hows things with you, did you get that letter sent off?


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Thanks for all the replies girls.  Phoned Origin today and got a cancellation for next Thursday morning.  First consultation is free and the next one is £150 off so happy days.  Hope to get all my queut stions answered next week and then i'll have loads of info for all in the same boat.  

Just wondering if any of you know waiting times for RFC just incase.  Doc said that should get a letter in about a month giving date of biopsy but I reckoned then that date would prob have been another 3 or so months down the line.  Just curious!!

Hopewishpray I know exactly I you are feeling.  Had the worst week last week and couldn't bring myself to get out of my bed.  I reckon there is going to be times like this were you feel that you will never be a parent but nothing ever happens when you have a negative attitude so we need to pick ourselves up and hope and pray our dreams will come true 

Hope you all are well girls 
x


----------



## India Girl

Hi girls

Did anyone else think the 'free' appointment at Origin was a bit of a con? We went last week and the consultation is with a nurse who only asks basic medical questions and then strongly pushes the AMH tests. We could have filled in the answers by post or easily over the telephone.

We already had DH's SA results and my blood results from our GP but they have said they still want to repeat them. Therefore you end up paying 500 pounds for the AMH,SA and consult with a doctor at the next appointment!

Not as free as it appears!!!


----------



## ababyb

have to agree with indiagirl, went to origin for a consultation and got railroaded into paying £400 for blood test and further appt,  head was all over the place as it was just following m/c, in the meantime got my review in rfc and have decided to remain there for private tx, still waiting for origins to get back to me re: partial refund thank god i didnt hold my breath


----------



## hopewishpray

Thankyou babydreams think your right abour milestones I'm hoping the build and decorating ect will give me focus!
Good luck with your treatment keep me posted ill be saying wee prayers for you that all goes well I'm sure it will 
I know what you mean happynessplease some days all I want to do is cry but your right positive thinking is what we need my dh is brilliant he's so positive so hopeing it will rub off on me!
But ur right their will be bad days and good days and it will all be worth it in the end
Hope x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi all

Happiness i wonder if you got my cancellation @ 8.30..

Ive had all the bloods done in the past 6 months, but hubby will have to do his s/a done as its been over a year.

ababyb

We are still waiting for the review appt in the rfc adn as we didnt go on to the private list until oct 10 we will have to wait till then probably

India girl, did you have the bloods done elsewhere?


----------



## India Girl

Hi Jilly

I had my day 5 and day 21 bloods done with my local GP. We are now being sent to the Royal for a consult.(Initial Appointment for that next wk too) Origin have recommended that I have the AMH test. I guess I was just a little disappointed that we didn't see a doctor at our first appointment. The nurse just kept saying they would know more with the results of an AMH test

We are going back to Origin next wk so I'll be able to tell you what the second appointment is like as I see your booked to go on the 12th May.


----------



## Jillyhen

i had to cancel that appt as i cudnt get away from work, as im off in the afternoon to go and see my sister babies, who are due to arrive today.

As ive had all the bloods wtc done it may be different for us. Must get that letter sent off to the rfc requesting results


----------



## India Girl

I hope the new babies bring you some good luck! My sister in law says that cuddling newborns causes women to release some sort of hormones that help you get pregnant! So get cuddling like crazy!


----------



## lastchancer

Hi girls sorry not been on for a while just been so busy at work and getting house redecorated and babysittign for my sister dont know where the time has gone!

BabyD, yes letter and chq away to RFC on 4th so should be startign 21st or 23rd of may depending on what day they count as first of cycle - waiting for scheduling appointment - scary that we are here now after all the frustration and waiting.

Jilly, congrats on the bew babies coming - my brothers little one ame a couple wks ago and he is in england also so wont see her until august when he drops her to mums so they an go on hols but am looking forward to it.

RE Origin FREE Appointment - yes i agree this seems like an underhanded way of wording things but have had some good reports from people so much so that i had pushed my DH to go there when felt RVH was messing us about but so glad he stuck to his guns as our cost is £3210 for ICSI plus drugs and my friend has just cinf her Origin is closer to £6000 (although her DH has SSR done where we didnt) but they def did a lot more tests than RVH do. 

Hi to everone else sorry dont have time to do personals for all but welcome any newbies, hi to the regulars and best of luck to all - late for work, AGAIN ! lol

xxxxxxx


----------



## babydreams282

Happy Friday Ladies

Aunty Jilly - any news on the babies yet?  

India Girl - good luck with your appt next week.

Lastchancer - its mad that you wait for so long for something to happen and then it feels like your speeding along in the fast lane - since i got my letter the time has fly by - cant believe im actually getting started next month  

Quick question for you ladies - after you send your letter back with your AF, how long does it take for them to send out the appt letter, is it fairly quick, just so i can book the time of work?

Big hello to all other lovely ladies


----------



## lastchancer

you said it BabyD - only seems liek last week i started using here as a sounding board - hard to believe its been months lol -  they told me on phone would be sent out when they receive the chq etc and it is usually a couple od days before you start - onc ei get mine i'll let you kow so you can provisionally book time off with your work  

xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girlies

Thank crunchie its fri..

Still no sign of the babies, my sis had a epidural at 1.00 so hopefully things will move soon.. Im so excited cant wait to go over next thur to meet them and of course see my sis who i havent seen since xmas.

Babdy

I think it was 2 weeks inbetween sending af details and collecting schedule and drugs. Any word of your af?

laschancer, was it £6000 for ivf in origin? Oh crap

Im heading off for a weekend with 26 Brownies on a pack holiday so i wont be on here till sun eve and i will prob be knackered by then lol

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Lastchancer - thats great, keep me posted!  

Jillyhen - not due af until around the 21st May so ive still a few weeks yet, thats if she shows up in time but knowing me she'll be late and i'll be pulling my hair out  .  Enjoy your crazy weekend im sure you'll be exhausted by Monday - you'll need few days off to recover...lol  

£6000.00  thats expensive - looks like i'll be robbing a bank then if i need to have more tx


----------



## confusedcarly

hi girlies how are you all?


Sorry havent been on in a while - i have been staying away from the computer due to the good weather, easter hols and running around after visitors.


Jillyhen  - how are ya hun? Hope all goes well with your sis. Get cuddling those babies and hopefully you'll release plenty of 'babymaking hormones'   


Indiagirl - Hi! I totally agree - Origin is a bit of a con. DH and I were stung for £400 and couldnt make sense of what the free consultation actually meant. However, its the best money we spent as they picked up cysts etc that RVH were 'not concerned about'. Hence they referred me to Prof Mcclure who removed the cysts and adhesions in March. So im glad we went to see them. They are very professional. Your 2nd appointment they will scan you and go through you and DH details plus will go through the different stages of treatment. Anything after that i dnt know cos thats only how far i got as i had to get these cysts etc sorted out. Hope it goes well for you - let me know.


A hello to manicmum! How are you hun?


Also babydreams, cazza26, hopewishpray and happinessplease and all the other lovely ladies.




xxxxxx


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Girls,

I dont mean to put anyone off Origin - the price list they sent me with the half price initial consult was only working out at £275 diff on the cost of ICSI plus what ever thr drugs are (although they do give a range at triple the RVH for these) but my friend has had several other tests done for CF plus the SSR for her DH so i assume these have all added up for her - i just told her our  RVH costs of £3210 plus drugs and she said their's was closer to £6000. in saying that she is million times happier with her treatment and service compared to the RVH so if Origin is the road for you then proceed as planned.

Hope eveyone enjoys their plans for the weekend - i'm in work here again but heading to friends for bday party later - sober again but so gonna be worth it lol

xxxx


----------



## India Girl

Hi everyone

Origin have cancelled my appointment on Monday and my DH has just been on the receiving end of my rant!!! How can they postpone at the last minute like this? Do they not know that I have been mentally preparing for this appointment for months and a week feels like a lifetime!!!

DH made the serious mistake of having an opinion........arrrrgh!!!!!!

Better get the vino opened


----------



## NEEDIN HELP

hi is anyone about


----------



## India Girl

Yeah I'm here but I am having rage issues  

You ok?


----------



## NEEDIN HELP

i have my 1st appointment with Dr Moohan and altnagavin on tuesday, can anyone give me some advice


----------



## India Girl

I have my first appointment on Tues too (at the Royal). I assume they will ask all the usual questions about how long you have been trying and take medical your details. 

The girls on here are usually pretty knowledgable. One of them will no doubt come your rescue soon!

x


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hi Needin Help and India Girl. Im not sure I can help but I will try. I am about to start ICSI treatment for first time so I have been already through the consultation process.  I had been attending gynae for about 2 years for PCOS and had already discussed trying to get pregnant so my Gynae consultant had already did a SA on my DH which had low count and motility. We were then referred to the RFC. 

On my first consultation there (May 2009) the doc had a referral from my Gynae consultant with those results and she was able to say that day that she felt we would need ICSI but she ordered another SA for DH to clarify. At that consultation she went through what the ICSI process involved and arranged for me to have day 21 bloods done. She also arranged for me to have chlamydia screening done. 

We had to wait a year for our next consultation (May 2010) where she confirmed we would need ICSI and did a scan of my ovaries and womb and said that she thought I should respond to stimm drugs ok. During that consultation we went through all the legal consent forms and from that date we were on the list for ICSI (both NHS and private lists). We got a letter about 2 -3 months later to confirm we were on the waiting list from that date. 

I then got my NHS offer for treatment on 1 April which confirmed I was to start with my May AF. I have irregular periods so I had to notify them of that and am waiting for them to send me an appointment for a scan and bloods so they can decide when I start downregulating.  I had my HIV and Hep bloods taken at the RFC on 17 April. 

Hope that may help a little.. I already knew I would probably need treatment by the time I got to the RFC so I had a list of questions to ask with me. It can be a little overwhelming and I knew I would only have that chance to ask any questions I had. So that might be useful to do. 

Feel free to ask any questions on here... All the girls are very very knowledgable. 


Hey to everyone else. Hope u are all well. 

x


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, heavenli has given a very good overview of what to expect.  Have either of you had any type of treatment yet such as clomid or iui?  My treatment started in 2007 - I had my initial app at Craigavon where it was established that I had pcos (was scanned and had bloods done) - I was then offered clomid which I tried for about 6 months - during this time, I was brought in for scans etc.  When there was no success I was then offered the injections (gonal f) and timed intercourse, again with regular scans etc.  This also went on for about 6 months with no success!  I was finally offered iui and it was at this point that DH was given a SA - it was then discovered that DH's sample has very poor motility and antibodies so only icsi would do.  If I could offer you one word of advice girls, I would ensure that your partner's semen is analysed asap - we wasted a year trying treatment that was never going to work for us and I still resent the fact that DH's semen was only analysed after a full year!   

Anyway, we were referred to RFC in July 2008.  Another tip, we  went private for the initial app - we did this by contacting Dr McFaul's office and arranged an app with him (think it cost £120 at the time),  we had this app straight away and after another SA (think cost about £100) we were put on to both private and NHS waiting lists for ICSI in Augg 2008 - we got our letter of offer for NHS ICSI in Nov 2009 - had treatment in Jan 2010.

It's been a long road for us, and has been for a lot of people, I hope that things work out for you X


----------



## manicmum

ConfusedCarly - hey there! doing gr8, been away past 2 weeks in south of ireland, off the net, missed all the gabble. I hope you're all healed up now.


Hi to everyone else I've missed, been a lot of posting going on


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Just a quick  post as im at work.

Im now a proud auntie and have 2 beautiful nieces. Caitlin and Elizabeth arrived sat am after a hard time for their mum.

CAnt wait to go over.

Tried to log on last nite but wudnt let me for some reason.

Jilyhen


----------



## monja

Hey everyone, 

sorry no personals, bit sore. Had EC today and got 3 eggs. Was really hoping for more, but I know it only takes one. 
Can you all pray for me that they get jiggy tonight and I get some lovely Embryos please. 

Roll on 10:15 tomorrow when I find out if we get a chance of a miracle or not. 

Monja x

p.s. Jillyhen - Congratulations on the birth of your precious nieces xx


----------



## manicmum

Jillyhen - Congrats to you all on the new nieces, glad she has all over with.


Monja -    that all goes well and you get a few embies.


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Girls

Monja hope the e/c goes well.


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Congrats Jillyhen. Im sure u are delighted. Monja will say a little prayer that all goes well for u and u get good news tomorrow.

Have AF pains so am expecting her to arrive at the weekend! Whoo hoo! Then it will be all systems go. I never thought I would be happy about a period arriving!


----------



## lastchancer

JillyH congrats on your wee neices - lovely names - hope mum is doing ok now after her hard time xx

Monja - sending   your way for emmbies   you get the news you deserve at 10:15 xx

IndiaGirl & NeedingHelp - goos luck for both of yoru appoints today - remember dont be afraid to ask anything even if it sound silly - better to ask and feel   than not ask and feel   about it all xxx

Tessykins - craigavon did the same to me - saw them for a year before they did SA for my DH (although apart from long heavy AF's nothing could be found with me) - and SA should always be the first step on the fertility rollercoaster - as well as the time wasted thinkof the costs of all the treatments you had verses a £90 SA tests - any they wonder why the NHS is in trouble !!!!

Heanenli - i was the same when my AF arrived 1st of may - i actually sent my mum a text saying - P arrived yeah !!! (she was writing my chq for the hospital so had to let her know when it arrived to go give her the cash) and she said she'd never known any1 to be happy at gettign it lol 

good luck all - will have to go do some housework now or my DH will be on the warpath when he gets home - not to mention what my boss will do if i'm late to work 1 moe time


----------



## monja

Had the call. 
No fertilised Embryos. 
End of treatment for us. 
Completely devestated and not sure where to go from here....

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## manicmum

Monja -     so sorry to hear your sad news. I'm sure if there are other options you can try, the girls will know of one. keep


----------



## Jillyhen

Monja

So sorry to hear your news   

My wee nieces got home last nite all doin well mum is very tired. Im so excited only 2 more sleeps.

How are you all?

The thread is very quiet at the min.

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer

Monja have posted in the other thread also - you have plenty of other options if/when you decide to continue on your journey - ICSI would prob be the next step which is similar to ivf only they inject each egg with a sperm to increase chances of fertilization - on our last TX they only found 1 - yes 1 - sperm in my DH's sample they they would like to use - seeign as only 1 od my eggs was viable that didnt pose an issue ! -- what i'm saying is that seeing as how your DH has lots of healthy swimmers this is defo an option for you so some light at the end of the tunnel - that tunnel is just longer for some people than others.

thinking of you both 

xxxx


----------



## India Girl

Hi everyone

Just back from Grove wellbeing Clinic (RFC) and the doc had a look at my AMH and Dh's SA results and said that everything looks 'normal'.
We had these tests done at Origin and I took a copy of them with me today. Not seen a consultant at Origin yet but they let me have the results.

Dr Traub at RFC has more or less told us that we have no need to be going to Origin and to just get on with trying  as its only been a year. Don't know what to think now!? Our app is for next wk. Shall we cancel it

I know its stupid but I really expected him to tell us that there was some sort of medication I could be taking to help us along but he kind of dismissed us and said keep trying. DH said I should just feel relieved that they didn't find anything wrong. 

Thanks
India Girl


----------



## babydreams282

Hey girls

Indiagirl - im not sure i can give you any advice, as we knew we had a problem when we had tests done but good luck with whatever decision you make, were hear if you need a chat.

Jilly - CONGRATULATIONS on your two neices im sure you are very proud and lovely names.  I hope your sis is keeping ok.  When are you over to see them?

Manicmum - how are you keeping, did you enjoy your time away?

Confusdedcarly - hows things?

Heavenli - i hope AF shows up soon and you can get started.  Im in the same boat just waiting on AF and then im sending of my letter.  How strange that for nearly 3 years ive been cursing everytime she shows up and now i want her to rear her ugly head  

Monja - ive left you a comment on the other tread but just wanting you to know im thinking of you  

Tessy, needinhelp, danni, katie and all other ladies hope your all keeping well


----------



## Jillyhen

india girl

We had been trying for almost a year when i was referred to my local hospital July 08, had all the relevant tests,bloods etc done and then 2 doses of clomid. After all that failed we where referred to the rfc July 09 and we where told then that we didnt need ivf and we should be able to conceive naturally so far it aint happened.

Normally the dr wouldne refer you till you have been trying for over a year but as im the wrong side of 30  she did.

babyd im goin over on thurs evening and staying until sun i cant wait.

Its funny how you wished it would stay away and the time you want it to come it pays havoc.

Hello everyone else hope you are all well.

Needinhelp, how did you get on in Altnagelvin?


----------



## NEEDIN HELP

hi all, 
just home from altnagavin seen dr moohan very nice man, he just did swabs and scan said all looked normal next step blood tests and sample from hubby, 

thanks  needin help


----------



## wifeyw

Hi everyone, 

Just thought i would come in and let everyone know how our appointment went with Dr Traub went. I got prepared and got some questions together i wanted to ask but he wouldn't give me a chance to say them or clear things i've been worrying about... which i sort of thought he would focus on DH as he was the first problem having no sperm to solve. He was direct he seemed confident though... DH bloods had came back normal and he done a quick examination on him and said everything was normal so he said we could go straight to get a TESE biopsy on DH to see if he's producing any sperm which was a good sign as it could well been devastating news! 

So... he gave us 2 options weather to go straight have TESA not freezing the sperm or to freeze the sperm. the only problem he said was if  DH chosen to freeze the sperm it would mean that it would be a 6 month waiting list and he couldn't guarentee the sperm would survive and he might have to get another TESA done anyways... and the not to freeze it would mean a shorter wait and a quicker waiting time until he treats me etc etc but he would deffinately have to have a 2nd done. I looked at DH and seen he was worried so i said i would let him chosen as it's his body. He chosen to have the not to freeze but is now having second thoughts... has anyones DH been the same? 
xxx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Monja so sorry to hear your news. Dont give up.. there are always more options and like someone else said maybe ICSI is an option for you.


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hello girls, have been so busy recently and have had no time to read or post anything.

Wifeyw you are further down the fertility line than me but your right to leave it to your dh as it is him going through it but good luck with it all anyway.

Hey needin help.  Im sorry I didn't see your post sooner as I had my second appt with dr Moohan a few weeks ago.  I could have prepared you for first appt but im glad you got on well.  Great someone else has been using altnagelvin.  Dr Moohan referred us on now to Royal for dh to get a sperm retrieval but I know the letter was only sent yesterday so I wasn't happy.  So be prepared for long waits.  I can't wait any longer and me and dh went for first consultation with Origin yesterday.  


India girl it must be very frustrating for you to know there is nothing wrong and still nothing has happened for you.  I've a friend that is going through the same thing and I know she is going through hell.  Keep positive and I hope it happens for you real soon.


Monja im so sorry to hear your news.  It must be devastating to go through all that treatment and for it to fail.  I hope you are o.k and that you and dh are finding a way through this.  I don't know what you are going through as im only at the first hurdle but I hope you are feeling better about the whole thing soon. 

Hello to everyone else and I hope you are all well.

Went to first consultation with Origin yesterday.  Went well.  Dh had another sample taken and I had a blood test done.  They were very nice and professional and we felt able to ask questions we hadn't previously asked (of course they're going to be nice you are paying for it!!).  Dh's sample came back an hour later and the results were the same.  No sperm.  So we have next appt with consultant on Monday week.  Can't wait as this is the test results one and discussion of treatment!!


Yipee its Friday, enjoy your weekend girls, whatever you get up to.


----------



## Rosecat

Hi wifeyw
I haven't been on this forum in about 4 or 5 months but some reason I logged in today and came upon your post. I just thought I would reply as myself and my DH were in the same boat as you and your DH this time last year and I would've been glad to hear from someone going through the same thing. Anyway, last April me and DH had our appointment at the RVH with Dr Traub aswell. We had found out a few months before that my DH was also azoospermic. At that appointment in April my DH was put on the waiting list for a TESA to confirm whether or not he was producing any sperm. Anyway, he got an appointment in August (with no freezing) other than that we would've had to wait until December at least. We were totally sick of living in limbo and my DH went for the TESA in Aug. Thankfully it was successful and it confirmed he was producing sperm. We were put on the RVH waiting list for ICSI in Sept 2010 and were told it was about a 1 year waiting list. We went to GCRM in Glasgow for an appointment 30 Sept, started down-regging for ICSI treatment at end of October, had EC and ET mid November and happily found out I was pregnant on 1st December! Just wanted to let you know that things can and do work out. We were utterly devastated last year when we found out DH was azoospermic and thought we would never ever have a child. Things are going well so far and hopefully all being well we'll have our new arrival in August! Just wanted to give you some hope. Good luck.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Just a quick wee post.

Hope you are all well.. 

Im just home from seeing my beautiful wee nieces they are wee dotes  didnt want to come home at all. Got very emotional so we are gonna see if we can get preg ourselves and have our appt in origin in June.

Jillyhen


----------



## wifeyw

Rosecat said:


> Hi wifeyw
> I haven't been on this forum in about 4 or 5 months but some reason I logged in today and came upon your post. I just thought I would reply as myself and my DH were in the same boat as you and your DH this time last year and I would've been glad to hear from someone going through the same thing. Anyway, last April me and DH had our appointment at the RVH with Dr Traub aswell. We had found out a few months before that my DH was also azoospermic. At that appointment in April my DH was put on the waiting list for a TESA to confirm whether or not he was producing any sperm. Anyway, he got an appointment in August (with no freezing) other than that we would've had to wait until December at least. We were totally sick of living in limbo and my DH went for the TESA in Aug. Thankfully it was successful and it confirmed he was producing sperm. We were put on the RVH waiting list for ICSI in Sept 2010 and were told it was about a 1 year waiting list. We went to GCRM in Glasgow for an appointment 30 Sept, started down-regging for ICSI treatment at end of October, had EC and ET mid November and happily found out I was pregnant on 1st December! Just wanted to let you know that things can and do work out. We were utterly devastated last year when we found out DH was azoospermic and thought we would never ever have a child. Things are going well so far and hopefully all being well we'll have our new arrival in August! Just wanted to give you some hope. Good luck.


 Hi Rosecat, Thank you so much for your post i did find it very interesting and hopeful. hopefully our journey will turn out and end like yours and we will be able to get out own child too. Getting that news is so heartbreaking although as we go to each appointment it's given us more confidence that we will get there it will just take some more time. DH isn't looking forword to the TESA though and the thoughts of getting it twice for him is not good.... congratulations i'm sure you have been on cloud 9 i wish you all the luck in the world xxxx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Ladies

Aww Jilly - im sure you didnt want to come home and leave them.  Just wanted to wish you good luck and im   for a little miracale for you!


----------



## manicmum

BabyD - my wee break was gr8, still loved to get home though!


Jillyhen - so glad you enjoyed the time with your wee nieces and its got you in the 'mood' again, so happy for you.


Rosecat - brill hearing  your story, wish you all the best.


Hi to everyone else, I'm useless on the list of names.


Knackered.com today


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw i had a wee cry when i was leaving, cudve taken one home with me lol

Rosecat congrats on your preg, im only getting a chance to read your post properly.

Babyd how are youm waiting impatiently for your af 

Indiagirl we are the same there is nothing wrong with either of us, one of those things we have been told.

Manicmum, where you away anywhere nice?


----------



## manicmum

Jillyhen - visiting family, south of ireland nowhere exotic!


----------



## lastchancer

just a quick hello to all the girls not got a chance to get on lately - have posted some personals on the other thread anyone i've not mentioned sorry and hope all is well with everyone.

Rosecat great tohear a success story - just one question - when you went to the grcm did you have to pay as a private patient and if so do you mind advising how much it was ?

thanks 

xxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw that was nice manic mum, its still nice to have a wee break


----------



## manicmum

Good Luck in Origin Jillyhen,     going your way.


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey all. 

Just a quick quiz question. I sent my form off to the RFC to say that I have irregular periods and the form said I would need a scan and bloods done before I start my treatment. I sent that off a month ago and have heard nothing since. Had my screening bloods done 3 weeks ago. How long will it take them to send me out an appointment?

Hope everyone is well. 

xx


----------



## lastchancer

Heavenli i would give them a ring to see whats happening to put your mind at ease - enought stress doing this without being left hanging on not knowing what or when things will happen.

good luck x


----------



## India Girl

OMG Girls! BFP!!! 

I am still in shock! DH and I are like two scared rabbits. We are afraid to celebrate because its clearly such early days. Cant believe its happened in the same month as going to the fertility clinics to get checked out- all the tears and worrying!!!!

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who replied to my questions and sent me helpful posts. 

This is the first month in a full year that I decided we would have a break from the ovulation tests and just do it when we where in the mood! Dh is convinced that this is why its happened! 

Not even sure what to do now! Just really want it to stay with me!!!!

India Girl  x


----------



## lastchancer

Congratulations India girl - nice to hear of a natural pregancy happening in the midst of clinic visits and tests - lots of sticky vibes to you and your DH 

xxxx


----------



## monja

WOW India Girl.... Big Congratulations. 
Really pleased for you and sending sticky vibes....

Lovey to hear of a natural pregnancy. That just gives the rest of us a little hope


----------



## Jillyhen

Omg congrats india girl

Delighted for you and dh x


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Congrats India Girl... thats amazing news


----------



## shenagh1

hey ladies havent posted on here in a long time but have a quick question.. does origin do IUI, and is anyone receiving treatment in craigavon or anywhere local to them? xx

p.s to india girl- thats amazing you got pg naturally, all the best hope your wee bean sticks for you xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Shenagh , yea origin does do IUI , dont know anything about craigavion , hopefully one of the other girls will know


----------



## manicmum

IndiaGirl - BIG Congrats, looks like Dr Taub was right in this case even though you wanted to    him.


  to you both on your fab news, gives us all hope!


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Shenagh... I have never been to Craigavon except to leave off DH SA at the labs. I have a friend who did IUI at CAH though. I attended South Tyrone Hospital Gynae for tests tho. The consultant is the same. 

Just wanted to say that I got a phone call from RFC tonite at 9pm to check in with me about my May period and when I thought it might arrive as the have some spaces in next few weeks and wanted to get those who got their golden tickets for Mays AF started ASAP. If I havent had my period in next 7 days I have to ring them and they will see me to see if I can start treatment without it arriving!


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Oh I almost forgot... can anyone explain to me what credits are? 

Thanx x


----------



## India Girl

Thanks everybody!

And yes, manicmum, i do feel a little guilty about all the mean thoughts I had about the doc!  Maybe he brought us good luck


----------



## babydreams282

India girl - CONGRATULATIONS - its good to hear some good news, it gives the rest of us hope!

Heavnli - i got the exact same phone call last night at 8.50pm, they must have rang me and then you..  asking me why i hadnt sent my form in and when i was due af.  Im nervous and excited - just want AF to arrive now


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Babydreams... Im the same. I have cramping and sore boobs so I know mine shouldnt be too far away. Just really impatient now! lol


----------



## babydreams282

Im the same sore boobs and cramping too - hopefully they arrive soon.  Keep me posted, looks like we will be getting started pretty much at the same time sending you some


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls. Hope u are all well. 

Have another question... How long does downregulating and then stimms last? Am trying to get an idea to work out leave from work,


Many Thanx 
H x


----------



## Polly19

Hi Heavenli,
The DR stage seems to vary between different people. It always starts on day 21 of your cycle. The length seems to depend on your age and day 2-3 oestradiol levels. Basically for me, taking into consideration my age and higher levels, I DR'd for 2 weeks and 2 days, but I know of others who DR'd for 3 weeks and 2 days (roughly). Older ovaries go to sleep more quickly (lol)!
Stimms seem to last for about 12 days. 
When you go up toget your drugs they will give you a timetable with dates for the stages and scans up to the last scan before EC - that helps to get a feel for how the weeks work out.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Jillyhen

Heavenli

I used the sprays for 2 weeks and injected for 2 weeks.. Started the sprays on the 13th Feb and injections 3rd March. It was all over and done wit in 6 weeks as e/c was the 16th March, transfer 18th.

I didnt take any leave during the treatment only after e/t


----------



## lastchancer

Heavenli & BabyD you are destined to be buddies ! you will prob both be in same day for all yoru treatments - good luck to both of you  

did we get an answer as to what credits where ?

DR - for me this time its 2wks DR then 2 wk Stimm - this is def shorter than before so it does appear to be diff depend on age/doseage 

have nephew coming to stay this wkend - any deas how to entertain a 4yr old boy if its raining - i dont think the facemasks and nail painting will work like it did for his sister last wkend lol

hi to everyone and hope you all keeping well x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hi girls how is everyone?

heavenli i started dr on the 31st of march and started stims on the 28th of april, with egg collection on the 10th of may. it seems to vary a little between us all. good luck for your treatment 

Lastchancer maybe make a den with old curtains cushions and the kitchen table, you could pretend to be pirates on the high seas lol. my little girl loves anything like that

happy wkend y'all x


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanks Girls that was all really helpful! Still waiting on AF.. have lots of cramps and sore boobs but the bloody thing is taking its time. Really want it to show in next 48 hours.. not only so I can begin treatment but am going to Slane at the weekend and Im guessing AF along with porta potties are not a good mix! 

BabyD how are you getting on? Any further forward? It is indeed looking like we are going to be cycle buddies!


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girls

Heavenli - yeah mine finally made her appearance on Friday evening, so i hand delivered my letter to RFC today - cant believe its actually happening now.  I suppose it will we a week or two before i hear back anything with a appt, so its back to opening the door every evening hoping theres a letter for me...lol  Wont be long though.  Hopefully yours shows up soon and that way you can relax and enjoy Slane at the weekend too.

Danni - how'd your little girls communion go, did she love it?

Lastchancer - hows things with you?

Jilly, polly19, manicmum, indiagirl and anybody else ive missed - hope your all well!


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hello girls hope you all had a great weekend.  

Have consultation with doc in Origin tomorrow.  Excited and nervous about the whole thing.  Hoping this will finally get me and dh on the icsi road.  Had to endure a night out with couples who all had children and talked about nothing else.  Had a wee cry to myself about the unfairness of it all but picked myself up again today and looking forward to tomorrow!!

Going on hols next sunday and just saw that flights might be grounded due to volcanic ash - starting to think im bad luck!

Hope everyone is well and indiagirl congrats on your fantastic news.


----------



## lastchancer

Morining Ladies hope everyonehad a good weekend.

Took me nephew bowlingon sat which he loved - i only got to throw 4 balls out of 12 so any wonder he won on scores - poor thing couldnt get outside cause fo the crappy weather but a godsend in the shapoe of our 5yr old next door neightbour managed to speed the weekend up - the wee thing was at the door as soon as he saw our curtains open every day lol.

Well started the spray today - you all would have laughed your heads off if you'd seen me and my mum and ny DH trying to work out an even split of the times allowing 9 hrs for sleep lol - settled on 7.30/12.30/17.30/22.30 - even though i know i'll be up ealrier and later than the 9 hrs didnt want to start just incase i get really tried on this doseage. - still cant believe all being well i'll be int he hospital this tiem 4 wks ... scary !

Hope everyone else is doing well and will get a propoer catch up later 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

What a horrible day, im still getting over the weekend, got a total drenching at the nw200. Felt like a old woman yesterday my bones where aching..  

Lastchancer, i took mine round the same times as you hope all goes well.

Hello to everyone else is well.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

How are you all, on this very very windy day.

Jilly - that was a bad weekend for the north west 200, did it even start in the end?

Good luck with the sprays - it will fly in for you.    Those times sound perfect, think i'll use them for my up and coming tx.

Happinessplease - good luck with your appt tomorrow 

Heavenli - any sign of AF yet?


----------



## Jillyhen

ooh babyd

exciting times ahead for you now, wont be long till you start 2-3 weeks.. Then its all go.

There was only once race very disappointing


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Babyd.... NO AF YET!! Have the cramps and sooo bloated and my boobs are killing me! Have been like this for a week now and still no sign!!! Typical!


----------



## babydreams282

Heavenli - never shows up when you want it to, nightmare!!  

Jilly - thats a pity about the racing on Saturday

This weather is doing my head in, im getting my back garden renovated at the minute and the works cant do anything in this weather... Grrrrr


----------



## lastchancer

god i hate this weather just gives me such a headache ! 

quick questions girls - how many cups of tea are we allowed to drink ? i usually make about 6 a day but have been trying to limit this to 3 a day plus i never drink a full cup anyways


----------



## ob7

hi lastchancer 
you should get decafe tea bags and you can drink as many cups as you like im such a big tea drinker as well


----------



## lastchancer

thanks Ob7 - keep trying to find them but cant seem to get anywhere


----------



## babydreams282

I didnt even know you werent allowed to drink tea  .  At what stage should you not be drinking it?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello all

My god

I didnt know that either..  I dont drink enough water and i use tea as my substitute

Took me 2 days getting over the drenching on saturday i felt like a right aul doll my legs where aching lol

Im finally grabbing my luch so hungry.. Looking forward to being off on my hols this time next week i wil be finishing for a week as we have a wedding in Ascot and im seeing my wee nieces..


----------



## lastchancer

BabyD & JillyH - they say to reduce caffine intake and as tea/coffe and gasp horror - CHOCOLATE - have this they recommend you cut down as some have linked caffine to MC.

Heavenli hope Af arrives soon and you can get started


----------



## Jillyhen

I wasnt 2 bad when i think back i only drank 3 cups a day..or maybe that is bad enuf lol

Heavenli im sure you are frustrated.. Thats typical its late when you want it to arrive on time


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanx everyone... still no sign of AF! Just while we are discussing the tea and chocolate thing what should I be doing and not doing at this stage to help treatment?

Hope everyone is having a lovely day x


----------



## lgs30

hi everyone am a really old hand here havnt been on in such a long time iv been lookin in on u all .Well am bk on the rd of ttc again its a mad rd an can leave u feelin totally wrecked as i well no .My story is my an d/p has been together nearly 17 years for my sins lol an had 2 m/c naturally 8 years ago i failed to get preggers every since that so i got ref to rfc an we went through ivf on the 15/2/2009 on that tx we only 2eggs both fertilized only 1 was put back in an now hes 18 months this fri we were so lucky an blessed hes on my knee as i typed lol so we have decided we wud like a little bro/sis for Danny Joe were tryin ovulation stick an preseed atm we have an app with rfc 24thjune so heres goes the rocky road again if u wud like to ask anything feel so free to do so xxxx


----------



## ob7

hi girls
lastchancer-you can get tetley decafe tea bags in sainsburys


----------



## lastchancer

thnaks Ob7 - my friend sais she would hunt them out and get them for me meanwhile i'm drowing in water and having a love affair with the loo - seriously dont know how anyone drinsk this much water all the time - 3 days in and i'm sick of it already - but i know it will all be worth it in end - DH is standing over my shoulder looking on then we going for a walk so check in later 

xxxx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Just thought I would update u all... Still no AF!!!!! Cramps etc still here but NO sign of it arriving! Does anyone know what happens for getting day 2 or day 3 bloods over a bank holiday. It would just be my luck to get AF on Sat when it is too late for an appointment at RFC on Sun and my GP is closed on Mon. 

Sorry for no personals. Hope u are all well x


----------



## Jillyhen

Can you go to your local gynae?

I did that when i had to have mine done over the bad snow, just explained the situation and they where more than understanding.

I would ring the rfc and see what they say, they might have someone in over the bank hol


----------



## Babypowder

Im very happy to announce Sweetchilli had a little boy lastnight after ONE whole hr of labour!!!!!!!!!!!!! Think she has decided on a name but will let her announce







love it!! Both doing well.

Huuuuuuuuge congrats mrs to you DH and the family...........


----------



## Jillyhen

Congrats to sweetchilli on the birth of your  baby boy. 

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Congratulations Sweetchilli on the birth of your beautiful boy!


----------



## Jillyhen

Im such a clutz

ive just re-read my post and i had the wrong name down.

Im such a big


----------



## manicmum

Congrats Sweetchilli , so happy for you. Keep the good news coming,    waves.


----------



## shenagh1

hey,
hope you are all keeping well, i have a quick question, i received my appointment letter today for ivf with Dr. Taub! and was wondering did any of you have him as your consultant and what is he like? a few pointers would be good please or any advise this is my first appointment and i dont know what to say?
thanks
shenagh


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Shenagh DR Traub is my consultant as well - he is very good but can come accross as a bit abrupt or uncaring but this is just his way and dont be put off by anything - he is an avid anti smoker so if you do smopke be prepared to get a telling off !

best to write down any queations you have and tick them off as your go along - i did thai and he was happy to answer all questions although some he had answered even before i asked.

best of luck with your cycle and any more questions fire away 

xx


----------



## shenagh1

thanks for answering lastchancer.. is he strict about weight etc.. i dont smoke or drink thank god so im safe there!! but i do enjoy my food and am slightly overweight.. hope he doesnt go off on it? does he talk to DH as well?x


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey all.

Congratulations Sweetchilli on your wonderful news! 

Little update on me! STILL NO AF!!!!!! 

Hey to everyone. Still find it hard to remember everyones names so sorry for no personals.


----------



## Jillyhen

Heavenli

What happens now? Do you have to go for a scan


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Jillyhen....

If it isnt here by middle of next week I have to phone them and they will scan me and do bloods and maybe start me anyway. I had cramps for about 2 weeks and they have gone now so its playing games on me!


----------



## Jillyhen

Have you tested?

Im sure you are climbing the walls, flippin typical


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Yeah I tested last nite but am not that lucky! lol Its totally typical!!!


----------



## lastchancer

Heaveli the stress of waiting is prob affecting it but you'll gert started soon 

Shenagh - not sure i know other girls talk about bmi and i'm no skinny minnie but wasnt raised with me - and yes if your DH is with you he will ans any questiosn you both have and take some history from you both - good luck 

hi to everyone else - flat out at work so just a qucik poop on 

xxx


----------



## lgs30

hi girls wat weather were havin its mad Heaveli i was the same on my 1st tx so they gave me a tablet an i took it for 5 days an on the 26th day my a/f came so dont panic how r all the rest of u girls hope u dont mind me poppin in again


----------



## ineen

Hi Shenagh
They do seem to be getting a bit stricter on the weight thing private treatment they allow as far as I know bmi of 35, my pre-treatment nurse said that they more strict with nhs and that they were aiming for bmi of 30 and also bringing in smoking tests. Not sure if any of this has been brought in yet but they should tell you if you phone.
I was only weighed at my 1st appointment but if you are over weight i think they allow you to lose it while on the waiting list.
Dr Traub is also my consultant and he is very good but too the point ~ write your questions down I found it helped.
I hope this helps Good Luck


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Sheenagh on my letter confirming I would start my NHS ICSI treatment with my May AF it said BMI should be under 35


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey all... just a quick post to say..... AF has finally arrived!


----------



## Jillyhen

Whoop whoop heavenli.

How are we all, i only have one day to work and then im off til the 9th June.. Cant wait.

We are for a family wedding on saturday at wentworth golf club so im really looking forward to that.

Hope everyone is having a lovely bank hol thats if you are off.

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer

Heavenli i'm sure you did a wee dance the whole way to the postbox to get yoru forms off then - not be long now till you get yoru schduelign appointment and join Babydreams as cycle buddies !


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Lastchancer I couldnt believe it came. Had given up because the cramps had gone away and then it just appeared this afternoon!. Am in total agony now tho!


----------



## manicmum

Heavenli - never thought we'd all be congratulating you on the arrival of the witch. Hope she goes easy on you this month and good luck!


----------



## babydreams282

Yay for Heavenli, im sure your excited now you can eventually get that letter off to them.  It wont be long before you get your planning appt too.  Im up next wednesday to collect drugs and schedule.. eekkkk!  Hope your AF pains are easing off!

Manicmum - hows things with you?

Lastchancer - hows you?

Jillyhen - lucky you to have such a long time off, hope you have a great day at the wedding and enjoy the rest of your break - weather is meant to be lovely this weekend  

Sheenagh - when we sign our NHS forms the bmi was 35 but the last time i was in the waiting room in RFC it said they were bringing in new guidelines for nhs patients - two changes were bringing the bmi down to 30 and if either partner smokes they would be refused treatment.  Not sure when these are be implemented but id say it will be sooner rather than later.

Big hi to Ineen & lgs30 and anyone else ive missed!


----------



## ineen

Heavenli ~ big congratulations on the    arriving, hope it's behaving itself and not giving you too much trouble


Babydreams ~ not long now and then it's off on the rollercoaster  


Hello to everyone else hope uz are all keeping well


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanks everyone for your kind messages! Cant believe I am being congratulated on AF arriving! lol Totally freaking out now! lol Just want to start and get on with it now. The witch is really making her presence known this month.. am on the sofa with a hot water bottle!

Am still not getting the hang of everyone's names... so Hello to everyone and hope u are all having a lovely day.


----------



## lgs30

hi congrats on the arrival of the witch heavenli its a good feelin noin that ur goin to start i so remember that feelin if u need anything shout an the same to the rest of u girls hope u dont think am steppin in on all u girls i see that u all seem to no each other quiet well so hopefully i can do the same xxxx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Lgs30 dont worry about that everyone is welcome and we will get to know you just the same soon enough - proper wee family.  What stage are you at?  I see you have had success with your beautiful son - congratulations - it gives us hope!


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thank you lgs... I reckon I will have u all tortured with questions. I havent a clue about what will happen! lol


----------



## lastchancer

OOPS ! just checked my schedule as thought i had to call Nurse if not Af by 2mor but it was supposed to be yesterday! still no sign but i def not pregnant as took test this morn at sisters insistence after feeling so rough and then being sick last night - any1 know what will happen as i'm on short cycle and due to start stimming on monday ?

ps - Lgs30 all welcome so never feel your muscling in on anyone - every bit to help and support is welcome as only us that are going thru this mad rollercoaster know what its like - as sympathetic as our friends and family are its not always enough 

xxxx


----------



## monja

Hi everyone, 


I`m back ....  

Golden ticket for private ICSI arrived yesterday completely out of the blue. 
Still a while to wait, but just stocked up in all the vitamines and need to shed a few extra lbs that I gained during the last treatment. 

It was only last month I was sat here in tears....things change so fast, it really is one big emotional roller coaster. 

Looking forward to catching up with everyone. 

Monja x


----------



## lastchancer

Welcome back Monja - the time will fly in !

any1 know what would be to accompany a baileys cheescake - dinner party 2night !


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls.

How is everyone today? Was just wondering how long it will take the RFC to send me out my scheduling appointment and when does this usually happen? I imagine I will start DR on Sun 19 June as that will be day 21 of my cycle. Is that how it works? I only got my day 2 bloods done last tues and the Nurse at the RFC said that was fine and I sent on my forms and have to send on my blood results when I get them. I wonder will that postpone my appointment? 

Hope everyone is having a lovely lazy Sunday


----------



## ineen

Heavenli 

They are pretty quick about sending out the scheduling appointments i had my appointment 1 day and started d/r the next, did you get your bloods done at your GP if so I think the results can be faxed to the royal, this might speed things up a bit but if your worried give the RFC a phone

Hope this helps


----------



## monja

Hi everyone, 


wanted to share my excitement.... TX got pulled forward and we are now waiting for this months AF to start TX.  Sooooooooooooooo very excited right now.  

Lets hope the   doesn`t let us wait too long. 

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## lastchancer

Congrats Monja - hope she puts in an appearance soon xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Congrats Monja - that seems to be happening to alot of people recently, maybe they are finally making good progress and getting these waiting lists down.  Good Luck!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello girls
Hope everyone is well. Im still on my holidays so on for a quick nosey at my sisters.
Monja great news on getting started again.. Im hoping there is a letter on the mate  when i get home for our review appt.
Have had a lovely wekk away and what a fab day at the wedding, i have never been to a place like it.
Should be back on here properly when  get home
Jillyhen xx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

I've recently joined FF & am so glad to find somewhere that helps answers the questions that are buzzing around my head.  I've been reading through some threads & you are girls are all so strong & positive.  I only hope I can be the same as things progress.
We only signed our forms in April & were told it was 12 months on the NHS list so also joined the private list at the same time (we'll worry about finances when we have to).  I have a few questions that are probably really basic but would be so grateful if anyone could help.  You get the impression from the doctors that they just expect you to have researched everything online so when they start talking about stuff, you should automatically understand!  At every stage up until now, I've been googling to try & work out what they might do to me next.
1. Is DH allowed in with you during EC?
2. How sore/unpleasant is the EC?  Everyone seems to have different experiences.
3. If they get plenty of eggs & they take, I know they can only put 2 in.  Do they or can they freeze the other successes for the next go should it be required?  Is this an automatic step or does this need discussed beforehand?
Sorry if these are basic/stupid questions but I'm totally clueless and desperate to put my mind to rest.  No doubt I'll have loads more questions before my TX comes around.  In the meantime, I wish you all every luck & buckets of babydust xxx


----------



## lastchancer

Welcome Footprints, this is def the place to find support and advice at all stages of your TX so feel free to ask away.

DH will be in EC with you unless you are getting a general anesthtic - the pain seems to be worse if you have a large number of Follies going by the experiences of the girls on here - personally my last EC was really ok but i only had 6 eggs so failry quick procedure.
If they get a large number of eggs and they feel that your body is not ready for ET they will try fertilize them all and then freeze for future use but if they only get a few they will transfer 1 or 2 (they are really pushing for SET these days) and freeze any that they feel are strong enough to survive the thaw at a later date.

You should update your forum profile with your history so far as this will help you find cycle buddies goign thru the same treatment at the same time as you so you can compare personal experiences.

i wish you both well on this journey xxxx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls,

How is everyone? What dreadful weather we are having! So much for summer!!!! 

Just thought I would pop on and share a little info in case it helps anyone else out there. I had an appointment yesterday at the Diabetic clinic in the RVH and the doc advised me he is also a specialist in thyroid issues ( I have diabetes and an underactive thyroid gland as a result of an immune condition) He told me that there is new research which shows that if u are taking thyroxine for an underactive gland while u are undergoing IVF you should double your dose of your medication only on a Saturday and Sunday and take your normal dose through the week. He said that this has increased the success rate in women who have thyroid issues. 

Not sure if this applies to anyone on here but thought I would share this just in case. 

Monja.. congrats on getting your golden ticket! Im sure u are totally delighted..


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Thanks Lastchancer.

While my friends, family & colleagues are all very supportive, they don't quite get all the lingo & emotions like you girls do so it'll be a good back up support network.
Do you get the choice of general anaes. at any stage for the EC?  I'd be very tempted as I'm a wimp    I would assume if they freeze eggs from the 1st NHS cycle that it would save time & money when we get to the top of the private list.

I'll keep a wee eye out on here for you and will be   for you. xx

ps. I think I've updated my profile now to show our short history so far


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello all

Im back from my wee trip over to see my lovely nieces.. A week flies by 2 quick.

Welcome footprints, the girls on here are fabulous dont be afraid to ask anything and if you want to have a wee rant go on head we are all in the same boat and going thru the same thing.

CAme home to find our review appt on the hall floor, it isnt till the 25th July frustrating or what!

Jillyhen


----------



## monja

Jillyhen - is your review appointment with RVH?

If it is, I ended up with my review appointment the week after, by ringing and telling them my husband couldn`t make the other one they sent us as he works away a lot. Ended up at the clinic within a few days of eggs not fertilising. Then when I got offer of treatment for August, I rang them as my hubby has to go away with work for 6 months in September to see if there was any chance of starting in July so we could use a fresh sample rather then freezing it. And they told me we could start this month when AF turns up. 
Don`t be afraid to ask for a cancellation.... you don`t ask, you don`t get  !!!
Hope you get somewhere with that.  Big hugs 

Monja x


----------



## lastchancer

Footprints, my 1st TX i asked the Dr if i could have GA - i just explianed that i ws petrified of anyone going inthat region and couldnt even face smear tests and woukld just be a panicy mess so he said no problem - havent heard of anyone else getting it though and this was almost 4 years ago so may have changed procedure but just ask them when i comes to the time xx

ps - my AF arrived so hopefully that measn that 2mor my levels will have dropped enough to get started stimming 

xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Thanks for the welcome Jillyhen, hope you can push things on a bit.  

I suppose I should really want to avoid GA if I can.  I've never had much discomfort in the past with smears, laser treatment etc.  Found my HSO? (where they check your tubes) slightly uncomfortable but not horrendous.  It's a long way off so I'll not let that worry me too much yet.

Wonder is there any sun coming our way anytime soon?


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girls

Welcome Footprints, this site is great and over the next coming months it will be a great support for you.  Yes family and friends do try to support you but unless your going through this yourself, you can understand the emotions.  Ive just started my first TX so i dont know much but if you have any questions that i can answer just ask!


----------



## hopewishpray

Welcome footprints  
I am a similar stage we just signed our forms for both nhs and private in may so playing the waiting game  
Everyone is lovely on here and their support really does make a difference! whilst friends and family are great talking to someone who is going through it or even mayby saying things you dont want to tell your nearest and dearest you have all the lovely ladies on here to to tell all too  
hello ladies how are you all? babydreams did you get your schedule ect its all go now for you hun  
Babydust for all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Thanks for your welcome Babydreams282, I'll watch your progress with interest.  I'm wondering how it affects you through all the stages with regards to going to work.  My boss is very understanding, which is a BIG bonus.

Hopewishpray - we'll have to be very patient together    Don't know if being on here will help or hinder me.  Gets me clued up but also might make time drag a bit and keep it forefront in my mind.  I'll see how I go.

Going to visit a mates newborn this weekend, hope I'm OK & don't make a fool of myself.


----------



## confusedcarly

hey girls-how are u all?    welcome to footprints!    jillyhen-july isnt too bad for ur review....its only nxt month and will fly in. keep the chin up hun.    no news with me-stil waiting patiently for our turn-we signed last oct. they seem to be getting through everyone quickly. mayb i shud ring up and see how we are doing on the list!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello all

Monja

I have been emailing and ringing asking when the review would be, they just slot them in where ever they can its only 6 weeks so that isnt 2 bad, hopefully i wont have to wait that long to get started again.

They did say the review appt would be 12 weeks after treatment failure. Will maybe try the cancellation thing.

hello Carly, how are you feeling hun?

Footprints, of course you will be upset i cry every time i see a newborn and just say im feeling overwhelmed. It is hard when you hear of pregnancies. A friend of mind was asking me about my nieces and if there was any word of us starting etc i just came out and said it hadnt been that easy for us and im very open and tell folk we have had a failed ivf cycle. Maybe i say to much at times lol

Hope, the waiting game is awful i kept having wee milestsones ie spring, summer weekends away nites out and before you know it you are getting that precious letter.

Hold in there.

Jillyhen
Babyd are you a fully fledged druggie!!


----------



## confusedcarly

Jillyhen - im fine hun! Heading on hols for 3 weeks at end of this month so really looking forward to that. 


Its good that you are open with people....I would love to tell some of my friends but I find it quite difficult.  I find i can talk to the girls in work much more openly. Its weird!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Carly

Lucky you, where are you off 2?

I just blurt it out especially if they ask any word of babies, my close friends know but u dont say to everyone.. I had to tell work due to the cases i work with.

Jillyhen


----------



## Jillyhen

OOh


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girls

Happy Friday

Jilly - i am indeed a fully fled druggie now  .  Fridge is stocked up and my alarm is set four times a day!  You review wont be long coming in now hun.  Did you got to your appt with Origin?

Carly - You'll probably hear around about August time for tx to start with Oct AF - theres alway a chance that you might hear before then as i think they are working hard to get the waiting list moving - would do no harm to give them a call or drop them a line via e-mail.    

Footprints - i have a very understanding boss too and it def makes this situation a bit easier too deal with - well at least that one less thing for us to worry about.

Big hello to all other lovely ladies reading


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey babyd

Ive cancelled the appt with origin just goin to stay with the rfc as they have all our results etc and its easier to get to that heading across the city to origin.

Thank crunchie its fri


----------



## lastchancer

Jillyhen it might make you feel better to know my friend goiong with Origin told me today that they where £123 short of £6000 for total treatment which included SSR, ICSI, all meds, CF tests and scans - staying with the RFC means you can at least fund another go if you wanted to add to the brood or try again.

when i told my DH he just smiled smugly and said - didnt i tell you there's be hidden costs ! lol


----------



## Jillyhen

Omg

Thanks lastchancer

Thats crazy money.. Im sure what the rfc charges, suppose i will find out when we are up in July


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies

I've just paid RFC £3366.00 for private icsi including hiv & hep tests and £347.00 for drugs, cost me an extra £10.00 for a bankers draft to pay the pharmacy in the royal as thats the only way they will let you pay them.

I hope this helps


----------



## lastchancer

Jillyhen - Ineen paid same as me except i didnt pay for hep tests as GP did these for free (just need to get bloods sent to Belfast link labs or they wont accept the results)so this saved us £156.

i like the fact they they have a clear set price (cept drugs as these depend on the person - although Ineed and i where exactly the same) even if the sevice can feel a little " your only a number" at times 

let you all know how i get on later today 

xxxx


----------



## lastchancer

Well Ladies all seemed to go ok this morning - took more bloods and had scan with Dr Williamson who said lining is paper thin which is great and apart from small cycst on ovary all looks great to get started - she did say this would write ourt with new shedule but i asked if couldnt start todaty/2mor so am to cll this afternoon to see if they have found a place for me.

fingers crossed x


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw lastchancer fingers crossed that you get a place.

I shouldnt need the  bloods done as they where only done before my last course.

Do they accept a cheque?


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Jillyhen,

they will take a cheque for the ICSI but the pharmacy will only accept a bankers draft.

well we are a go for the 23rd june to start stimming - EC is on for 7th july ( apparently this is the first date they have available) with ET proposed 10th July - holiday has officially been cancelled.

now just worried may not have enough spray left after being on double dose for so long - nurse said if looks like wil run out to call and they will get a script for me but i take it that will have to pay more for this then just not sure about costs of bottle.  

xxx


----------



## ineen

Lastc hope I can help think each bottle is about £50.00 my treatment nurse told me that anyway, not sure if you'll have to pay but when I went for my final injection they were going to change it from ovitrelle to pregnyl until they found out I was private then she changed her mind cause I'd have to buy it.

It seems so unfair for you when you have no control over it


----------



## lastchancer

Thanks Ineen - i figures that would be it - hopefully they will just suuiply it or maybe i will have just enough - i think its just over half a bottle between the little bit in each bottle.

how you feelign now hun ?


----------



## babydreams282

OMG - Lastchancer - those our my exact dates i start stimming on 23rd June, EC 7th July, ET 10th July and OTD 24th July - if all goes according to plan with me, we will both be the exact same dates


----------



## ineen

Lastc and Babyd how nice that uz are running exactly on the same dates, uz will be able to compare notes...lol

Lastc they probably will charge ya unfortunately, but my reckoning is whats another 50 quid when we've spent so much already    but I    they have a heart and give you a bottle free.

Afm I'm not doing to bad, all heading in the right direction, still very tender but sure it'll all be worth it in the end, I hope and


----------



## lastchancer

OMG BabyD !! you where the 2nd person to reply wheni joined and started ranting (Polly was the first and she beats us to the post a little bit lol) so it must be fate that we are to be cycle buddies lol 

my scan dates are 28th june at 8.40am and 5th july at 8.05am - what time are yours?

i'm beginning to think that fate is playing a deliberate hand as althoguh we have had to cancel our holiday i'm now not gonna but fretting at his 40th party with a wee emmbie inside amnd i can now go to my cousins wedding which i had orig had to turn down due to being on hols - trying to look on the bright side of things ! 

must the be affect of this sunshine


----------



## babydreams282

Lastchancer - My cycle buddie...lol  Def is fate, here's to two BFPs for us both  

My scan dates are 26th June at 9.30 and 5th July at 7.50am.

Hopefully you can get a wee holiday in a few months time, you, DH and bump!  

Let the sunshine keep giving us our  .  

 that my AF shows before Sunday or my dates may change


----------



## lastchancer

easier said than done but try not to worry as it wil only delay it 

xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Lastc

Glad you got sorted, at least you have company you will prob see each other in the waiting room.

Hello everyone else

Not much craic wit me, just having a quick nosey before i finish my lunch


----------



## lastchancer

Thanks Jilly - not be long now hopefully till you get yoru appointment and can get back on the road 

xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Ladies

Still no sign of AF   normally it would be here by now!  Here we go again when we want her to show up she fecks off!  

Tell me this girls ive read somewhere that people have scans just before starting stims to make sure they are ok but ive been told if AF shows up to start stims on 23rd June, my first scan is 26th June - is this normal?


----------



## ineen

Babyd

I didn't have any scans before starting stims but I started my stims on May 26th and had my 1st scan on May 29th seemed a bit soon to me too but they seemed happy enough ~ not long til you get started now


----------



## Jillyhen

Babdy

I had 2 scan before e/c but non at all during the sprays and injections


----------



## babydreams282

Awe thats ok, thanks girls.  Hopefully my Af shows up now.  

How are you feeling ineen?

Jilly - hows things with you, just over a month til your review, how are you feeling about it?


----------



## lastchancer

Babyd i thought you had just mistyped the date of scan as 26th instead of 28th like mine as they usually scan at 7 & 14 day of stimms but i see Ineen had a short perios between starting stimm and first scan so not the case - i'll maybe give them ring see if my scan dates are right incase i've done soemthing wrong as would have thoguht that if our EC & ET are on same days then scans would have been same as well.


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Lastchancer - no my first scan date is def 26th June - the nurse told me at the time of our appt that they check a couple of days after stims incase i over stim - that way they will no if i am going over stim before i do or something along those lines...lol

What happens if my AF dosent show up before Sunday?  How late was yours?  Does anyone know if DR normally delays AF?


----------



## ineen

Babyd ~ Im not sure wot happens if the dreaded af doesn't appear sorry I cant help you on that 1, the over stim thing def is right I ended up with 4 scans this tx to try and stop me over stimming.....lol it didn't work for me   I pray this doesn't happen to you huni

Lastc ~ definately ring them if ur concerned I've sort of picked up from here that everyone is different iwas d/r for 4 weeks where other 1's only done it for 2 weeks I hope they are able to put ur mind at ease fr you huni  

Jillyhen ~ I'm sure ur counting the days til you get started again   

Afm the dreaded af arrived with a vengenance this morning, still very tender and it is definately not helping, doc has put me off work for 2 weeks more so will see how I progress from here on in, dh went back to work today so I moved a bit more today but managed ok.

I hadn't planned any holidays for this summer as I really hoped that I'd be in a position that I wouldn't be able to travel but that didn't happen and a little window of opportunity arrived with a cool down period for me so guess what now have a 2 week holiday booked for July just hope af plays ball altho probably wont


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hello girls, haven't been on in a wile as i've been very frustrated and a bit down.

Was so excited about my last appt at Origin.  Thought that we would get date for biospy and hopefully get started on our baby making journey.  But unfortunately it wasn't to be.  They needed dh to get 2 blood tests done.  1 for cystic fibrosis and the other a chromosone one.  Got last one today and they both came back clear - Thank God!!  But now they need another blood test done for hiv and tb.  Dh appt for next Tuesday.  Can't believe how long this is all taking.  Can't stand this wait and that is us going private!!

So how do you girls get through the wait.  Heard today that my 8th friend is pregnant and it makes the wait even longer.  Sick of listening to my friends about their babies and their babies to be and I used to love all that chat!!

What makes it worse is the fact that im not confident that when they do biospy that they'll even find anything.  I know my dh would never go down the sperm donor route so what do you do then

Sorry for my rambling girls.  I just needed to off load some of these worries!!

I see alot of you girls are on your baby making roads so Good luck to you all. x


----------



## lastchancer

Happiness please good tohear from you again - the waiting is (almost) the worst part of this - dont understand why they didnt take bloods and sdo the hiv & hep at the same time as other - its not as if they didnt know they needed to be done.

that said at least things are moving forward -  stay positive that the biopsy will show that SSR is an option for you - cross teh donor route if/when you need to xxx

Ineen - feeling for you - bad enough being in pain from OHSS never mind the witch adding to it  - yes i think i'll phone the hospital 2mor just to confirm dates.

MissE - thinkign of you and DH xxxxx

Big Hi to all you other ladies away to watch Benidorm series 1 with the DH 

xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Babyd

It should say on your schedule if your af doesnt come by a certain date you are to ring.. ( i think thats it)

I trying to get a bit of weight off so hoping to go back to ww again.. Went to zumba last nite and loved it.

Ineen,  a wee hol would do you the world of goodd. ooh so jealous

Aw happiness, its always one thing or another.. We where supp to go to origin tomoro but have decided to stay with the rfc.


----------



## ineen

Hello Happiness Please ~ You seem to have been through the mill huni   i don't know all the abbreviations but it looks rough, and I   things start to move a bit quicker for you, hang in there huni, I think we can all empathise with you on the friends being pregnant around us, it's such a hard and unfair road we are all on  , try not to lose faith and feel free to have a good moan to us anytime    

Babyd ~ Jillyhen is right it does say somewhere on the schedule about if it hasnt come by a certain date to phone I think they bring you in for bloods and scan

Jillyhen I am totally looking forward to it 2 weeks in Gran Canaria with just me dh and ds I normally end up with half my extended family tagging along and my 80 year old mum so it'll be nice just us 3 for a change


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Ineen - happy days about the holiday, thats exactly what you and DH need and you get to spend some good quality time in the sunshine with your beautiful DS.  Make sure you enjoy every minute of it.  Hope the dreaded AF doesnt mess you about.

Jilly - yeah it says on my schedule to contact them on Sunday 19th if AF doesnt show up, think to get bloods done, hopefully she comes by then  

Lastchancer - how you feeling, this time next week you'll be starting stims   (hopefully so will i) 

Happiness - welcome back hun, havent spoke to you in a while, sorry the wait is really frustrating for you, we all know exactly how your feeling.  It just seems like you can move forward.  I hope origin get their fingers out and get the ball rolling for you sooner rather than later.  Im   that the biopsy shows some moving cells for you and you'll not need to worry about donor sperm.  Cross that bridge when you come to it.  

Big hello to all other ladies


----------



## frenchie100

Hello everyone. I am new to this and still am unsure how to navigate through the pages. How do I set up that everytime I log on that I go to the Ireland topics? I am hopefully going to have IUI in Craigavon next week and I was wondering if anyone has any tips to help things along?


----------



## lastchancer

Welcome Frenchie - hope you wil lfind all the support and answers you need on here - not sure how to always go back to a certain thread but when you log on you click new replies to your last posts and the top od the page and it will show all replies made on any threads you have posted on.

hope this helps 

xxxx

Babyd - i know, praying the witch shows up and you get to start along with me , my cycle buddie x


----------



## shenagh1

Hey frenchie 100- I'm in craigavon under mr heasley at the min, actually getting it done today, If u like there is a general iui thread I'm in its part 220 I think the girls in there all all on iui! Is this ur first cycle? Pm me anytime if u wanna know anything iv been through quite a few! X


----------



## frenchie100

Lastchancer thanx for that I will try this next time! Reading through the posts and trying to navigate through the site. Lots of people on different stages of their journey - good to know we are not alone in all of this


----------



## frenchie100

Shenagh1 thank you for the reply! You said part 220 - I am really new to this - what do you mean? I would be really interested in reading about other people's journey with IUI as this is my 1st go with IUI.  I think Mary or Fiona will be doing the IUI - I am under Mr Heasley as well although I have only ever seen him once. I have been through Clomid - no joy and glad I am not on it anymore as I think my moods were serious, I am now on my fifth cycle of Gonal F and Ovitrelle and first time for IUI, hopefully things go well. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## shenagh1

Yea its mary and fiona I see every week! Their real nice, you prob won't see mr heasley unless u need to which is good lol! On your search bar type in iui girls part 220 and that should bring you to us! I'm headin to craigavon now! I was on clomid as well, I personally think its a waste of time, didn't do a thing but give me migraines! What day are you on? X


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey all. 

How is everyone today? Have finished work now until Monday... might just have a wee nap! 

Have my scheduling appointment and collecting drugs in the morning? Is anyone else up in the morning? Am starting to freak out a little! lol Eeeek!


----------



## babydreams282

Lastchancer - my cycle buddie - thanks i hope she shows up soon!

Frenchie - welcome you'll get alots of information on here and you'll wonder what you did without it.  The girls are great and are always here when you need them most.  Sorry i cant help ive never had iui, not even sure what it is   Obviously this wasnt an option for us.  I wish you all the best though and i hope you have success! 

Shenagh - good luck with your appt today! 

Heavenli - Ahh its all so exciting, i felt like that last week too but you'll be fine.  Try to get some sleep tonight although i know i found it hard with everything running through my head.  Good luck and enjoy your nice long weekend off work!


----------



## frenchie100

Shenagh, thanks I got your link and now I will pob spend another hour or so reading through everything!! I am on day 9 at the minute and due to be scanned on Monday again and they will tell me then whether to use Ovitrelle or not - not sure what happens after that but I am sure they will keep me informed! How did your appointment go? I hope things went well x

Babydreams - you are right, there is so much information on here - don't know why I never discovered this long ago! I'm not too sure where you are on your journey but  do hope that it goes well for you x


----------



## Jillyhen

Welcome frenchie

You will gets loads of info on here..

Heavenli.. Lucky you to be off tomoro.. 

Thats good you are getting started all go from here on 

Babdy how are you?

Hello everyone


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls.

Have any of you seen this report in the news where MP's have criticised health trusts in the UK for not offering couples 3 IVF cycles?

http://www.webmd.boots.com/fertility/news/20110607/report-highlights-ivf-postcode-lottery

I wonder if with the backing of our GP's if we could make the RFC provide more than one cycle. If we did this on an individual basis it may help?


----------



## shenagh1

Heavenli- I seen it on t news last week! Its a disgrace isn't it? I think a lot of people are now asking why they haven't been offered 3 when the funding is there for it!


----------



## lastchancer

Heavenli i saw the news report on this - we used to get 2 funded cycles her in NI up until about 6/7 years ago - apparently they opended the age limits and criteria more so that meant dropping the number of cycles available - at least thats what i was told when i went for my first cycle. made me kick myself for waiting for long before deciding to try have babies knowing that i'd missed out on a 2nd free one - but they say all happens for a reason. i dont think we would get anywhere with our GP's - its a disgrace thou - i read an article one time about a person who got a sex change on the nhs then 5 years later got it reversed  ON THE NHS !! - and dont even get me started on those people who get boob jobs on the nhs but people with naturally big boobs who have medical problems as a result are told tough luck 

morning rant over girls lol - have top go to work now and DH doingmy head in looking onto this - check in with you all later 

xxxxxx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning girls

This topic just frustrates me so much, its so unfair that we only get 1 go, i think it puts alot of pressure on us aswell, as not everyone has the means to have another go if that 1 fails.  Something needs to be addressed but with the NHS i cant see anything happening anytime soon.

Jilly - im good hun, sniffing ok, ive set my alarm for 4 times a day to take them and its just aswell i did, cause id have forgotten otherwise.  No real side affects as yet, just a bit tired, i hope im taking it properly  .  How are you, any plans for the weekend?

Heavenli - hope you got some sleep last night, good luck today!

Lastchancer - my cycle buddie!  <<<< And thats for definate now, cause guess what my AF showed up last night  , dont think ive ever been as happy to see her... .  So its Stimms for you and I on 23rd June  

Hello to all other ladies, hope your all well!


----------



## ineen

Morning Ladies 2nd attempt at posting this morning I hit the wrong button and deleted the whole post ggrrrr  

When I first started on this journey noone got anything free, totally frustrating and unbelievable that our government will provide any gods amount of contraception to stop you getting pregnant but wont help to get you pregnant.

Not sure if they still do this now but when I first started we had to take a form to our gp for him to sign to say he thought we would make suitable parents   if they made everyone jump through the hoops that we have to go through there might be a few less unwanted pregnancies.


Heavenli good luck this morning  for you 

Lastc my dh does the same and it drives me nuts

Babyd     on the dreaded arriving 

Hello to everyone else isn't the weather awful today hope you all have a nice weekend xx


----------



## lastchancer

Yeah BabyD - here's   we get our BFP's the same time


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls.

How are u all today? Weather is miserable and starting to do my head in! Im freezing!

I think its crazy that you only get one cycle when NICE recommend 3 cycles which they said was more cost effective than only providing either one or none. They advised the NHS that this should be the case but because there wasnt enough money they just advised that they should aim towards this! Hmmm!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

How are you all?

Tried to post earlier wudnt let me for some reason.

I think its an absolute disgrace that we are only allowed the one nhs cycle in northern ireland..

Babdy
Im good thanks having a quiet weekend nothing planned. My dh is away next thur on a lads weekend to the highland show in Edinbugh and im having a girls nite out on fri really cant wait..

I had no problem forgetting to spray as i used them at mealtimes.. I never forget to eat lol   

Has anyone anything nice planned?

Jillyhen


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Heading to Dublin to sing my heart out @ Take That gig tomorrow.  I've really been looking forward to it   Good to keep busy I reckon, time flies when you're having fun.


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Footprints... hope u have a fantastic time at Take That!


----------



## Jillyhen

So jealous  

Enjoy, hope you have a fantastic time footprints


----------



## Em05

Hi girls,

I'm a newbie & based in Belfast.  Found out last week we've to do ICSI :-(  My results were ok but husband has 1% morphology.  We were given our results by the Gynachology dept in RVH, he referred us on to the Fertility clinic so we're waiting for an appointment to be seen there.  I am looking into Origin at the mo (will have to raid the piggy bank first by the looks of their prices!!!).  I'm 35 & husband is 36 so slightly panicing re time hense us opting for the quicker option of going private.  Just wondering have any of you tried this clinic and if so what do you think of it.  Seems to be the only private clinic in NI that I can find.  By the looks of it I probably wouldn't be starting with RVH until this time next year?

Any info would be grately appreciated.

Thanks x


----------



## babydreams282

Hey EM05 and welcome to the site.  NHS appts do tend to take around 12months to get started once you have signed the paper work and been added to the list.  The wait is definitley the worst part.  I havent been to origin myself as i waited the year and am currently having my NHS go, but i have heard good reports about them, a friend of mine is attending there and she has nothing but praise for them.  I wish you good luck in whatever you decide, this site will help you through the next lot of months.

Jilly - girls night this Friday - whoop, i just love girls nights! 

Footprints - did you enjoy Take That, i heard they were fantastic!  

Heavenli - how you getting on, did you start the sprays?

Lastchancer - my cycle buddie, how are you? 

Hello to all other lovely ladies!


----------



## confusedcarly

hey footprints how did u njoy take that? i was there sat nite-it was brill wasnt it? i thot robbie was great too. in fact ive completely lost my voice and am being made fun of by all my workmates! hi to everyone else x


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Take That were amazing, so were the cocktails & my mates for cheering me up.
I felt like a teenager all over again


----------



## babydreams282

Confused carly - how are you, hows the waiting going? its frustrating but it wont be long until you receive your letter of offer.  

Robbie is great, im raging i missed it girls!


----------



## lastchancer

babyd - i just got your message sop ignore my comment on the other thread.

Welcome En05 - yes time wise it probably be smater to go private but i'd still register with teh RfC so that you have thing smoving there as well - if you dont need themn when you reach the top you can always say no thanks.  a lot of the girls talk abotu the grmc in glasgow - you shoul find some info onher about it 

good luck xx


----------



## Em05

Thanks Lastchancer, thats a great help.  I'll register with the RFC (& hope I won't need the apt!).  I'm not from NI so wasn't sure if you could have your chance on the NHS if you've gone private.  Its great to know, thanks a mill.  Best to keep all options open at this stage!  I'll look into the Glasgow clinic too.  

Thanks babyd for your reply too.  Good to hear your friend is happy with Origin.  I made an apt today with them, thankfully they can see us at the end of the month.  Yes the waiting part is the worst and thats coming from me who's only at the start of the jouney :-/  I could handle the wait easier if there wasn't so much pressure put on from family & friends about when we're going to start trying.  Just not ready to admit we need help as everyone I know managed to get pregnant as soon as they started.

Hope you girls are going good on your journey, thanks again x


----------



## Jillyhen

Em05

Welcome hun, as the others have said its normally the 12 months, origin have no waiting list we where gonna try there after a failed ivf but decided to stay with the rfc.

Im so jealous girls i would have loved to have seen take that i love robbie saw him twice in dublin amazing.

Babdy, how are you doin?Do you start injecting this week?

Roll on fri oriental in the wine bar for tea and cocktails after.. I have a hubby free weekend... Bliss lol

Hello to everyone else.. Thank god monday is over had such a mental day.

Jillyhen


----------



## mumstheword

Hi every1

Haven't been on here in a while! Just been trying to get on with things.. albeit impatiently! Glad to see how you are all progressing.  We have finally been called to RVH for testicular extraction.  Only a few more days to wait.  Its nearly harder now we have the date! Has anyone elses partner been thru the same? Last time we were in RVH they said they wouldn't add us to the IVF list until we had this test done.  I've been waiting a year already and really cannot wait any longer.  Hoping that you guys aren't wating too long for the same thing.  Its soooo tiring. I'm exhausted.  Sure you all are too!  Focusing on losing a bit of weight so if we're lucky enough and have a successful biopsy then I won't be even marginally over weight when they finally call us! Lost half a stone in three weeks!! going well so far! . . 

EM05 - welcome to the site! I have found it really helpful to be on here.  The girls are so encouraging! My hubbys test showed zero count.  We got tested twice - his second time was a few days before Christmas.  So it has taken 6 months for us finally to be called for his testicular extraction in RVH.  Its a long wait and I can't believe its nearly here.  I'm turning 30 soon - so we have a bit more time on our side.  I really hope you don't have to wait as long and get seen a bit quicker!

xox


----------



## lastchancer

MumstheWord - i cant believe they didnt go ahead and add you to the ivf list when they know that if the results are ok on Biposy then this will be your only route - i mean if its a bad result then iot would only be a matter of removing you from the list but this way round you will now ahve a 12/14 mth wait to reach the top of list for treatment on top of the wait you've had for the biopsy ! - i really think us "patients" should be consulted when deciding the procedures set down for Fertility Teatment - such a mess the way things run at the min! 

that being said i wish you & DH luck wiht the biopsy and hope it gives you confirmation to move ahead. 

xxxx


----------



## ineen

Lc ~ it doesn't seem to matter what investigations you are waiting on, they just wont put you on the list full stop.  

It is the most frustrating thing ever, it took me nearly 3 years to get to the top of the list to have icsi because they needed to do bloods to see if I was still producing eggs due to my age and I had to have investigative surgery to find out where my fibroid was.

You'd think they would let you do all this as you move up the waiting list.

Mumstheword ~ i hope all goes well for you and dh

Afm still off on the sick but moving about again ~ bored stupid

Hello to everyone else hope uz are well


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Jilly - yes im starting injections on Thursday  , nervous as hell but it has to be done.  Im sure im not the only one, who thinks like that.  Hubby free weekend and out with the girls, sure what more could you want!  

Mumstheword - good luck with your hubbys biopsy, i really   you get some good news, you've already been through alot already, just seems like your life is on hold and you cant live while your waiting for appts, its a nightmare.  

Lastc - Two days and counting, how you feeling? 

Hi to ineen, EMO5, footprints, confusedcarly, heavenli and any other ladies reading!


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Babyd started the sprays on Sunday morning. Think I am doing them right. Am a bit queasy and headachy from them but if they work it will be all worth it. Well thats what I keep telling myself everytime I feel like puking! lol


----------



## babydreams282

Heavenli - i find drinking lots of water keeps the headaches away most of the time.  Apart from that i dont feel queasy, getting really tired though.  Im starting stims on Thursday.  Did you get your dates for starting Stims, EC and ET?


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Yeah. Start stimms on 9 July, EC on 21 and ET on 24th hopefully. Am really tired also. Not sure I should have side effects so quickly? Am wondering if its all in my head?


----------



## babydreams282

I dont think its all in your head, this whole process takes alot out of us - make sure you get plenty of me time - ive been doing wee pamper nights for myself, so im not stressing, i find it really relaxing, which is always good.  Having a lovely spa day on Saturday too  

sending you some


----------



## mumstheword

BabyD - Thanks.  I know, the waiting is the hardest part! Reading your progress but I don't have a clue what to expect yet.  I'm sure I'll be an expert by the time I'm at your stage.  All these sprays and sore heads.. very confusing.  Hope its going well for you and heavenli who looks like shes at the same stage as you.

Ineen - Thanks, Can't believe it took nearly three years by the time you got to the top of 'the list'.  How are things progressing for you now?

Lastchancer - I asked the Doc in the RVH would I be added to the list in Jan when we seen her.  I'm lucky in that all seems to be 100% with me.  I know we had to wait for my OH's results but we still want to have children whatever the result, so when she said I would only be added after his test and that it would probably take another 10 months waiting I was devastated.  Its soul destroying! How are you getting on at the moment?

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you haven't been caught up in the lovely weather were having on this the summer solstice and longest day of the 'summer'!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello all

How are you all? The weather is sooo miserable was supposed to be goin to zumba but have no motivation tonite so gonna stay in with my hubby.

mumstheword

How are you? Good luck in starting your journey you will find the girls on here fantastic. I think it depends on when you where referred.. We where referred in Oct 09 and have recently had a failed course   

I totally agree with babyd take time for yourselves its a very daunting process..

I sooo looking forward to my wee nite out.

Hello to everyone else

We have sent in our forms for starting the adoption process as ive been told it could take forever so hopefully we get accepted and join the waiting game there..  

Jillyhen


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanx girls. 

Am definately trying to be good to myself. Have booked 2 nites in Galgorm to coincide with first week of stimms. Was thinking that might be a good time to pamper myself and have some spa treatments. 

Mumstheword - the waiting is dreadful but I found it helped by booking myself nites away or getting tickets to gigs etc. It gives you something to look forward to. And looking back in relation to other things I cant believe time has flown. 

I was referred to RFC by gynae and had my first consultation in May 2009. That was after about 2 yrs of attending gynae. I was put on the waiting list in May 2010 and then got my golden ticket on 1 April 2011 to start with May's AF. I am day 3 of DR. 

If theres anything you need to know all the girls here are very knowledgeable and very very supportive. This site has been a godsend to me. It has now got to the point where if I am confused about something my husband tells me to come on here and ask! lol


----------



## mumstheword

Thanks JillyHen - Hope your review goes well in July.   Gettin on the adoption list is good though anyway.  haven't discussed that with my hubby yet - but it is something I would consider if we are unsuccessful.

Thanks Heavenli - The Galgorm is fantastic (hope you enjoy it) was there last year with the girls and really enjoyed the spa.. Heading away for a surprise weekend soon with my hubby as I'm turning 30.  So have that to look forward to and then a trip later in the year.  Does help the time pass.  Hope everything goes well for you.  I'm not so good with the abbreviations yet so will have to look up what day 3 of DR is but I hope it is successful for you!!

xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Sorry Mumstheword... DR means down regulation. I am having my first ICSI cycle (which is the same as IVF apart from the bit that happens in the lab) I have been using a nasal spray for 3 days to put my ovaries to sleep so that they can then bombard me with drugs to make me produce as many eggs as comfortably possible. Its kinda like the drugs putting you into a temporary menopause. The things we put ourselves through!


----------



## mumstheword

Theres a lot more to it than I thought.  Thanks for filling me in.  You're definately right about the things we put ourselves through.  I hope your ovaries are well and truely asleep so you get a good result - lots of eggs!   Hope its not too tiring and the headaches stay away!!


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Heavenli - enjoy Galgorm.  I totally love it!  It's the best in the country I reckon.  We've been to the Culloden & Slieve Donard and it's so much nicer than both rolled together.  You will be so chilled after it.  

Jilly - The Oriental is my fav restaurant.  You girls have good taste!

I'm heading to Glasgow to visit a good mate this weekend so I'm looking forward to that.

Good luck to everyone in the midst of TX

xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanx Mumstheword and footprints. Im really looking forward to the Galgorm. I reckoned if I ever deserve to be pampered its now! Have booked it for first week of stimms. I reckon thats when I might need it most. 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies

Just a quick pop in before I head to bed, hope everyone well

Jillyhen ~ I really hope and   that you get sorted with the adoption route, another long road for you and dh but I'm sure it'll will be worth the wait  

Mumsthewword ~ hi huni, I've just had my egg collection done 2 weeks ago for icsi all treatment stopped as I hyperstimmulated (ovaries swollen - just in case ur not familiar with the term) they collected 16 eggs and 9 fertilised so they done a freeze all to allow me to settle back down b4 I get my snowbabies put back in. Don't worry about the terms you'll soon get used to them I think there is an abbreviation page on the home page to help but just shout if there is something that is confusing.  I hope and   that all goes well for your dh  

To all the rest of you lovely ladies those pamper days sound fab and definately sounds like a good way to pass the time   &   to you all


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Ladies

Hope your all well, sorry for the quick post but im real busy in work - just wanted to wish Lastchancer a good luck for her first injection tomorrow  .

I'll get a good catch up with the rest of you tomorrow!


----------



## lastchancer

my god theres been so much movement had to read back 3 pages so forgive me if i miss anyone out.

Babyd - good goodluck with stimms 2mor - i'm gonna go with the belly as per prev TX but think i might try the thigh on friday see if any diff. feeling nervous as know its the lastchance sallon fir us.

Mumstheword - took me ages to get used to the lingo and i still have to ask about things so dont worry about askign for an explaination

Jillyhen - good luck with adoption route - i'm gonan pm you abotu this when i have more time as wanted to ptick your brain 

Heavenli -  its not in your head but it should pass when you start on stimms 

Ineen your right i think they dont want list to look too long !

good luck all and check in over next couple of days xxxx

Footprints - enjoy glasgow always goopd to catch up with friends


----------



## bump14

Help?!!    I hope someone can help me.  Twice I have had to bin a cetrotide injection because of huge air bubbles that would not shift.    Even when I inverted the syringe so that the bubble was at the tip, when i tried to expel the air, loads of liquid just kept on coming ot so that I lost half the injection, still leaving an air bubble too big to inject.  Has this happened to anyone else?  And how do I stop it happening/fix it?


Thanks,
Bump


----------



## lastchancer

Bump14 sorry i cant help as i havent used that med but hopefully someone will be able - if you really stuck i'd pop along to your local out of hrs surgey and see if the docs can help you out 

xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Hopefully we wont need to adopt but its summit we would consider if we couldnt have any of our own.

Bump have you tried to flick the syringe that can sometimes remove the bubble. We used to do  that when drawing us syringes.

So looking forward to my nite out have sod all to wear.. Maybe have to finish early on fri to get something.

Hope everyone is well, havent much to say

Good luck lastchancer, bady with the injections.

JIllyhen


----------



## bump14

Thanks Jillyhen.  I tried everything.  One of the clinic nurses even suggested drawing back the plunger til it nearly falls out and then pushing out the air.  I tried that and it worked perfectly once, but the second time it was useless!  It seems to be a really badly designed syringe


----------



## babydreams282

Morning girls

Bump - sorry i cant help you, im not sure about this stuff, but i hope you get sorted out.  It all seems very stressful for you.

Jilly - good luck with adoption route, i think its best to keep our options open, i would def consider this if i couldnt have my own too.  The only thing is someone told me that you cant apply for adoption while undergoing IVF treatment and you also need to be free from treatment for a year to two before applying - is that true?  Oh and enjoy your girls night out, treat yourself to something new  

Heavenli - just to let you know, im going for a spa day this Saturday and i was recommened to ring them and tell them i was having IVF treatment just incase - the lady said it was fine but they cant use certain oils and will avoid my stomach area - it might be an idea for you to ring the galgorm and give them a heads up before you go.

Lastchancer - hope DH party goes well on Saturday, im having my 30th party that night too, so we will be celebrating with Lemonade together  

Mumstheword, footprints, ineen and anyone ive missed - hope your all well.


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls, 

Just wanted to wish Lastchancer and Babyd good luck with their injections. 

Babyd I emailed the Galgorm and let them know I was undergoing treatment and they said that was fine and would work around me. 

Sorry for no personals. Hope everyone is well


----------



## mumstheword

Hi girls

Hope you all have a great weekend.  I'll probably be tucking into the wine tomorrow night (while I can!) so I'll not be on the laptop, but will have a drink for all of you who are injecting in preparation for IVF.  Happy 30th Birthday to Babydreams.  Hope you have a great night and the lemonade goes down well!  

Bump14 - Hi and good look with those injections.  Is there anyone in your family who is medically minded and could help? My sister is a nurse so I know she would take great satisfaction in injected mine if I was having difficulty.  Good luck with it and hopefully you get the hang of the crappy needles soon. 

Ineen - When will you get the chance to get the snowbabies back in? and good luck for when you do! Hope it goes well for you. 

Lastchancer, Heavenli, Jillyhen, footprints and everyone else enjoy the weekend! xox


----------



## lastchancer

Happy Brithday for sat nite BabyD - i think i'm gonna get some non-alcho wine from Sainburys and join in - drinking lemonade all night just gives my gas lol  - how'd u go with the injections this morning - i did my belly again and never felt a thing so think i'll just stick to that.

Mumstheword congrats on the weight loss, long may it continue, my mum just started on slimming world and lost 71/2 lbs so far.

Heavenli , thanks got started ok with not even a prick of the needle ! 

Jillyhen - did you get sorted with somethign to wear ? get to the shops asap and treat yourself, you deserve it 

MissE - got my eyebrows waxed today and during chitchat discovered with have a mutual friend in Mrs Millar - small world ! 

Bump14 - did you get sorted out ok? if your having to dump the meds would you run out ? 

Tessyk - hearts a flutter for tomorrow for you - praying for a happy result 

Hi to all you other ladies lurking around 

AFM - rang nurse this morn re Nasl spray empty so she told me to come up and get a script - no mention of having to pay for this - went to pharmacy who said £50 or no spray (not happy as not my fault they made me double up speed DR then said couldnt fit me in for 3 wks so why double up when single spray for that lenght of time would have sufficed??) - no cash with me and the machine in hospital out of order so had to walk to park centre and back - just glad the sun was shinning.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Im so glad tomorrow is fri and this week is over, work has been absolutely mental.

Babdy happy 30th..

Tessy good luck fot tomoro.

I gonna have a wee rant if thats ok so much for us    this month at the proper time i think the    is about to rear her ugly head the cramps have been horrendous and i just know its coming.. Aargh and then to top it all my poor dad was taking into hospital this eveing thank god its just a virus when mum rang me i had visions of a heart attack as he is a big man.. He is in the right place to be and hopefully be home tomorrow..

Rant over  lol

Havent had a chance to have a lokk for summit to wear did but a dress from dunnes but would need to put tan on so think im gonna finish early tomoro to go and have a look.

Babdy when i rang the social worker that day all she asked was if we had gone down that route and i told het we had a failed cycle.

Jillyhen


----------



## ineen

Babyd ~ happy birthday for tomorrow hun non alcoholic wine sounds like a good idea, when I'm on the wagon I drink soda water and lime cordial I normally drink that with bacardi so I still feel like I'm having a drink  

Lastc ~ I feel the same not my fault that they suspended my treatment but yet I had to pay again too  it's so not fair

Jillyhen ~ Rant away huni that's wot we here for.  I looked into adoption route a long time ago and at that time they said they wouldn't even consider us unless we had ruled out all hope of ever having children naturally, I couldn't give up my hope and I told them that. thankfully we got lucky with tx I   you do too   

Mumstheword ~ They suggested Aug AF to start d/r again on 1st day of af so not long to wait. Is it today that ur dh is up   all goes well for uz  


I am the most impatient person in the world I think ~ you know the sort that when I want something I want it yesterday even tho I only thot about it today....  

well anyway an elderly lady who is friend of my mil told me at the very start that maybe this was God's way of making me learn patience, it has helped me get through some dark days and believe me I am not the religious type, but it helped me focus on while I learned this that someday soon it would make me a better mum and person. 

I hope uz dont mind me sharing that because maybe somewhere on here someone is the same as me and it'll give them hope the same way it did for me  

Hello to anyone I've missed I   that you are all well


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi all

The aul witch reared her ugly head this morning and she is being horrible im absolute agony but still at work.. Finishing at 3.30 to go and see my dad as he will be in over the weekend..

If i believed every word a fortune told me i would have 10 kids ny now lol

Ineen, as my granny said patience is a vitue and that a child will come to is when least expected. My aunt was told she dcudnt have kids and 4 years after granda dies she has a wee boy and granny believes granda sent him.  I totally agree with what you are saying.

Babdy, but yourself non alcoholic kopparberg tesco have them on offer so if you are having ones round they wont know nay difference, i havent tried it but my sis drank it when she was preg.

Ladies im away have so much work to do before i head to the hospital.

Hope you have a lovely weekend

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls

Just thought I would let you know in case u havent seen this but Zita West has clinics in Dublin now. 

Thought some of you might be interested. I know I will certainly look into it if this cycle is unsuccessful.


----------



## lastchancer

Well BabyD howd your 30th party go? i started on lemon fanta then hit the non-alcho wine - really the fanta was nicer so know what i'll ne having in future ! 

cleanup half done but at least no smoky smell in house ! think i might have alienated a few friends last night cause was soooo stressed out about the noise but apparetnly the nieghbours didnt hear a thing so at least that was sone thing but didnt get eveyone out until after 3am 

hope everyone is feeling better today and that this lovely sunshien brings us a change of luck xxxx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey girls

Thanks for the birthday wishes.

Lastchancer - glad to hear the party went well.

Jillyhen - hows your dad now, i hope he is ok!

Heavenli - thats interesting ive heard good stories about zita west.  Hows the DR going?

Ineen - thats a good way of looking at it, thanks for sharing.

AFM - had a class day yesterday, had my spa day and then the bbq - but if i seen another glass of lemonade i am going to boke!  My SIL bought me a black 30th glass so i was able to disguise the lemonade and i told people it was champagne.  I  actually got up and sang on the karoke sober  , so they probably thought i was drunk.    So had my first scan today ladies, doc said everything looks ok so far, nothing really to see at the minute as ive only been stimming for 4 days, back on Thursday for another scan   the follies start to grow!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girlies

Hope you have had a lovely weekend.

Welcome to the 30's babydreams.

Hello everyone, feel as if i havent on here is ages not since thur anyway  due to a hectic weekend. Went on my girlie nite out and the meal was fab and out again sat nite.. Its my birthday next sun will party again then thats me cutting down and taking things easy.

Dad is still in dunno what the craic is seeing a eye specialist today hopefully.

I have the best hubby ever, bought me home a bottle of coco mademoiselle was so chuffed went to bed with a wee spray on my wrist. That will stop me  gurning   

Im away to do a bit of work.

Jillyhen


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies its bein so long since iv posted how r we all well i had my appointment on fri with the rfc an were on waitin list for fet as iv only 1 frostie left.So rang this morning to see were i was in list they told me id be gettin a letter in juy to get it sorted in aug so so happy hope ur all doin well were ever u all are in ur tx xxxx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey all

Happy Birthday Babyd.. welcome to the 30's club!

DR going ok I think. Not feeling too bad except am very tired. AF is working on me. Have had a bright pink/red stain since Sat nite but no sign of a proper AF... is that normal? Saying that I have lots of pains in my ovaries and my nether regions (TMI I know!) Not sure if this is also normal


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girls

Heavenli - thanks for the birthday wishes, i have had a blast all wekend.  My AF showed up a few days late, so dont worry.  I also had twinges while DR too they have gotten progressively worse since stimming but not too bad.

Congrats on getting started again Lgs30 im sure you cant wait!

Jilly - im   for your day huni, i hope he gets well soon

Hello to all the other lovely ladies


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey all,

How is everyone?

Lgs30  - congrats on your news. Sending lots of   your way. Im sure u are very excited.

Hope your dad gets better soon Jilly.

Lastc and Babyd .. how you girls getting on. Sending u lots of   and   that you are like chickens at the mo and growing lots of eggs. 

Hey to all the other girls out there.. sorry for no personals. 

AFM - Day 9 of DR and feel grand so far. Starting to worry Im not doing it right as I was expecting lots of horrendous side effects! Have been headachy but nothing I cant handle and my girlie bits are behaving really strange. lol Am just back from slimming world and lost 3.5llb so am well pleased!


----------



## lastchancer

Heavenli - congrats on the weight loss - my mum is doig that as well and so far 71/2 lbs off in 2 wks with weight in 2mor night - i'm gonna give her a wad od cash as a surprise when she hits 3 stone off to buy herself some new outfits.

Babyd - i've been getting growing pains in my ovaries as well since stimming - hope thats a sign of things working as they should be 

good news for all you ladies who have gotten word for review/start dates 

AFM - have had a really bad attack of spots with one at side of my mouth which has caused my face to swell up - is this a normal reaction to high does of stimms ??


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Lastc thats a really lovely idea for your mum. Im sure she will be very pleased.

Has anyone had any strange pains while DR? Have a persistent pain actually makes it hurt to sit down


----------



## lgs30

yeah very nervous this time cause i no it worked the 1st time which we were so blessed but cant say wil be as lucky this time were just prayin it thaws ok an sticks only thing i cant remember everything i done the last time wit brazil nuts an pinapple juice as i swear they help no doubt have to read bk hope ur all well so many new ppl on here am tryin to get to no uns all as all the old hands are gone from here


----------



## lastchancer

Well girls had scan this morning - got Dr Traub who i must say was soo nice - not his usually brisk self at all - i have 5 or 6 follies on each ovary os am to continue on the meds as schduled and back next wk to check again - finges crossed they continue to grow.

lgs30 - hopefully the time will fly in til you back fro TX 

Heavenli - if the pain is aroudn the ovaries it could be a cycst - if it gets really bad i'd ring the hospital and ask for a scan. 

Jillyhen - any word on your dad?

MissE - hows your bor doing now?

big hi to all you other ladies lurking around xx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey girls

Can somebody help me, ive to RFC for another scan on Thursday morning 8.10am, had my first scan on Sunday was told there wasnt much to see and to come back on Thursday for another but on my schedule it told me not to take Sundays injection until after the scan - which i did.  Is the that same with Thursdays injection, do i wait until i have the scan and then do injection or was that just because it was my first scan - the doc didnt mention it?

Hope your all well


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Babyd... It might say on your schedule. Is this your final scan? It says on my schedule not to take my final injection until after the finfal scan and the nurse left the dosage for the final injection blank. I think they decide on dosage depending on what scan says. Please correct me if I am wrong girls. 

Lastchancer - pain is not around ovaries. Prepare for TMI - Its like a throbbing and burning pain in what I can only assume is my cervix and in my vagina. Very very strange. 

However AF has reared her ugly head today thank God. It is also not typical for me. But I guess thats the hormones.


----------



## shenagh1

Hey ladies, I'm still lingering around trying to get a druft of what u are all going through but I'm afraid I am completely lost still! I have my cons next monday and haven't a clue what is going to happen or what to ask anyone know of any helpful things or websites to help me! X


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Heavenli - no my final scan isnt until next week.  Once you have your first scan you will be given a date for your next scan that isnt on your schedule.  But all is ok anyway i rang RFC and the nurse said just to take the injection as normal before i go for scan.  Hope the pains ease off, might be best to give the nurse a call though and explain, just to make sure everything is ok.  Happy Days on AF arriving.


----------



## lastchancer

BabyD - is this an extra scan ? - i think you should holdoff on takign until after as they may change your doseage depending on the scan results but if your unsure give the nurses a call on their direct dial on the friont of your schdule.

Heavenli - never TMI with me so prepare yourself lol - i sometime with a particularly heavy af feel like my lady parts are swollen and feel very heavy and sore - its like when you have a water ballon and your hold just the top and its drags down - this is maybe just af being heightened by the meds so i'd not worry too much.

shenagh - good luck with consult - just write down anything you think of evenif it seems silly - the docotr swill be used to weird and wonderful questions from all us uneductaed patrients so fire away at them


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanks girls,

Lastc I reckon you are right and its just the hormones. AF is not particularly heavy but seem to be getting rid of plenty of lining (if u catch my drift) lol So that may be it!

How are u getting on with the injections?


----------



## babydreams282

Lastc - yeah i rang the nurse she said just do the injection as normal before the scan, so all is good.  Congratulations on your growing follies, im   that they keep progressing.  When are you up again?

Shenagh1 - welcome back and good luck with your first consultation, lastc is right ask them anything you want, they are happy to answer any questions you might have.  Let us know how you get on


----------



## mumstheword

Hi Everyone!

Can't believe how many pages have been added since Thursday! I'll not log off over the weekend anymore!! Glad the 30th bday went well and the lemonade/wine/champagne went down well!!

Thanks for the well wishes with the weight loss.  I'm not overweight.  Just thought losing a stone would help me be more healthy for when IVF eventually comes.  I joined Slimming World too.  I'm there five weeks and lost 8 and a half pounds!! I'm down to 9 stone 6 and a half!! Ideally love to get down to 8 and half.  That would be super!  Will allow me to put on a few pregnancy pounds.   Well I can but dream... and pray!!  

Babyd hope you've mastered the drugs you're taking.  Sorry I can be no help.  Complete newbie to all the joys of infertility - but hope to hear things are going well for you on Thursday!!

Heavenli - hope you're feeling better and the cramps have calmed down.

Shenagh1 - Goodluck for your cons.  Hope it all goes well and you get the info you need.

Lastchancer - Sounds good, glad you had a good experience with your consultant.  Will keep everything crossed for your next scan!!

Lgs30 - So happy to hear your first time round was a success.  Hope everythign goes speedily for you this time too and you have some good news soon!!

Jilly - Hope your dad is feeling better soon.  Its so daunting to see your parents ill.  My dad had an accident last yr but was very lucky.  It was weird seeing him in the hospital.  Hopefully he gets out soon.  Enjoy ur coco mademoiselle.  Its lovely perfume!! Hoping to get some nice perfume for my 30th in July.... 

Hi to everyone else reading and anyone I've missed out!!! 

We're for our extraction on Thursday so getting nervous now!!! Praying every night they'll find something in there we can use!!  xoxox


----------



## lastchancer

Heavenli - injections are grand - a bit stingy today but thats cause i didnt pinch the skin properly 

BabyD - back up on tuesday 5th at 8.05am - same day as you but diff time i think 

Mumstheword - good luck for thursday x

away to bed - still shattered after last wkend 

xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey ladies

Mumstheword - just wanted to wish you and DH all the best for tomorrow, i hope the extraction goes well and you get some good news.      Let us know how you get on!

Lastc - yeah im up on tuesday too at 7.50am, got another scan tomorrow so i hope they can tell me then how many i might have growing  .  Are you taking time off during the 2ww?


----------



## lastchancer

Hi BabyD, yes my work let me carry hols from last year across for it (did same lastyear as well) so i'm of from 7th (ec) until 25th july (day after OTD) - although the first time i only took the week of ec and et off but just didnt want to put any stress on myself after that.

seeign as how i was almost an hr early for scan on tuesday i'm sure we will be in the waiting room together - i'll be in my work uniform if you want to say hi - navy trousers and blue shirt .


----------



## babydreams282

Lastc - I will keep my eye out for you!  

Ive decided to take the first week off and go back to work after the second week - not sure if ive made the right decision but i didnt want to be sitting around at home analyising every sympton.  Although if i dont feel up to it closer the time, im just going to take it sick!


----------



## mumstheword

Hi girls - Thanks for all the goodluck but unfortunately it wasn't to be and we're devastated!  

The embrologist let us know that there were no sperm found in the extraction and that she would send the sample to histology for further analysis.  Don't know what to do now.  All the consultant said before we left is that we would get a review appt in 6 - 8 weeks.  That was before we got the results - so I assume we'll have to wait 6 - 8 weeks to even speak to anyone about it.... Can't believe you get told over the phone your husband can't have children see you in 6 - 8 weeks for a review....


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hello all, hope you are all well??  Couldn't believe how many pages off comments I read since the last time I was on.  

Mumstheword I am devastated for you.  My dh is getting his retrieval done on Monday in Origin.  I have a bad feeling that we will be going through the same results as your dh and yourself.  How are you coping??  How is your dh taking it??  Can't believe they just leave you to it for weeks before anyone chats to you again!!  Do you have a back up plan??  My dh is coming round to donor sperm.  Is that something you've thought about??  Hope you are o.k but it'll prob take some time to sink in and for you and your dh to come to terms with the news.  Take some time out, go away for a few days or take a wee hol.  Anything to get out of the house-usually helps me when we get bad news.  


Babydreams and heavenli great news that you've started treatment.  I'll keep my fingers crossed that it all works out for uns.

Hello to everyone else and have a great weekend.


----------



## lastchancer

Mumstheword - so sorry to hear the TESE didnt give the wanted result - as Happiness says there are other otions available such as donor sperm or even a donor embryo - my dh was more leanign towards this as that way neither of us are the genetic parents and therefore where in the same position - luckily for us we have been able to try with ICSI although it remains to see if this will be sucessful.

thinking of you both xxx

Happinessplease - praying you get a positive outcome 

xxxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Mumstheword -        I am soo sorry, Hope you and DH are okay.

HappinessPLease - my DH had his SSR done at Origin and they give us the results  while we where still in the clinic, fingers crossed everything is okay


----------



## ineen

Mumstheword ~ I'm sooo sorry huni I'm sure you are both devastated  , it's easy to say dont give up hope but I   that uz together will find an option that both of you can live with.   give yourselves time to heal and know that you are in my   

Happinessplease         for a good outcome on Monday   

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well


----------



## mumstheword

Thanks everyone you are so good!! 

Happiness I hope you get a better result than us but as you said there is the donor options.  I guess we'll be on the waiting list for that in 6-8 weeks with the RVH but we can't wait any longer.  have looked at Origins website and I'm going to make an appointment with my GP next week to be referred there.  My DH has come round to the idea of donor sperm - I'm just feeling a bit weird about it.  Just need to let the dust settle I guess.

Heading away for a few days next weekend. 

Chat to you all soon. xox


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girls

Mumstheword - im so so sorry, i dont really know what to say, cant imagine how you and DH are feeling i hope you are both ok   it will take time to come to terms with it but i do hope there is some light at the end of the tunnel for you and you both can make a decision over the options you have.  Im   for you.

Happiness - good luck for your and DH today hun, im   for you.

HopefulNI - How are you?

Hi to Lastc, heavenli, shenagh and anyone ive missed


----------



## shenagh1

Hey how are u all! I'm still trying to get used to this thread, and just following ur stories! 
Mumstheword- so sorry to hear your news hun xx

Hi to all u other ladies 
Good luck to those having tx today! Xx

Afm- headin on route to appointment know! Don't have a clue what to ask or say! What did ur first cons go like? X


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Shenagh

Good luck with your appointment today, i hope all goes well.  My consultant appointment will probably be different from yours as i had basic tests, bloods, scans etc and then DH got his SA done - after which we had the results, which werent good.  Then we had another appointment with cons and it was to sign the forms for ICSI.  I would assume that as you've had some other treatments your appointment today will be to sign the consent forms.  Im not sure though.  Let us know how you get on.


----------



## wifeyw

Hi mumstheword, 
We are sort of in a similar situation to you except my DH is going to have the TESE done on the 25th of this month... We both are nervous. I'm so sorry to hear that you haven't got the news you wanted to hear. If you don't mind me asking did your DH get his hormone levels etc checked did they all come back ok? My DH came back that everything was ok .I don't know how we'll cope if we got the same i guess you have to prepare yourself for the worst so that anything else is good news. If you don't mind me asking how your DH felt having the procedure done? was he sore afterwards? DH is worried about having it done nevertheless he said he'll do what it takes. 

Did u get offered to freeze it if they found any or were you going to get it done a 2nd time? Dr Traub had said that if we do it and find some wigglies there then it would take longer for an appointment to freeze if we chose the not to freeze and get it done more near the time then it would only be a matter of weeks which we chose, so we can get on the treatment list quicker and so we can get on to treating me. I'm starting to regret it though as i'm worried if they do find any the first time and not freeze what if they don't find any the 2nd time    

We have talked about donor options but i can't bring myself to think about it right now... I always said if it wasn't my DH's then what's the point but on the other hand you never know how different you would feel if you got told the same news as you got... i think it would be the same as when you first get told DH has azoospermia your devastated at first but it gets more bareable as the days goes on and when you come to terms with it then you will be able to except the donor option at least thats what i'm thinking or hoping. I hope you and your DH is keeping ok and big hugs to you both xxx


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Well girls, just back from Origin for dh's ssr and its bad news as I suspected.  Found nothing.  Same as mumstheword sending the samples off but said there wasn't much hope in finding anything.  Dh is a mess.  He's really sore, never seen my dh in so much pain!!  We have talked about donor sperm and we said that was definitely our plan b but I suspose its just hard to know that we will never have a child that is biologically his.  Is there anyone out there that has been through this, would love to hear from you.  Mumstheword how are you today?? Hows your dh??  Is he still sore??

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## babydreams282

Happiness - im so so sorry hun, i really feel for you and DH  .  Look after each other and i hope in time that you can both come to terms with it and move forward to your goal.


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Happiness I was so sorry to hear your news.   To you and your DH. I hope with a little time you can both get your head around this and find a solution that will see your dreams come true x


----------



## wifeyw

HAPPINESSPLEASE said:


> Well girls, just back from Origin for dh's ssr and its bad news as I suspected. Found nothing. Same as mumstheword sending the samples off but said there wasn't much hope in finding anything. Dh is a mess. He's really sore, never seen my dh in so much pain!! We have talked about donor sperm and we said that was definitely our plan b but I suspose its just hard to know that we will never have a child that is biologically his. Is there anyone out there that has been through this, would love to hear from you. Mumstheword how are you today?? Hows your dh?? Is he still sore??
> 
> Hello to everyone else.


Happiness, I'm so so sorry to hear your news. can't imagine how the two of you are feeling. hope your DH is resting well i guess the news doesn't help the recovery either.. i know it's a small chance about finding anything but just don't rule it out until results comes back. I will ask you if you don't mind what i asked mumstheword did ur DH get blood work done and what did they come back? I don't know if any of you girls are aware of videos on you tube but i've followed two girls on there who was battling azoospermia one has been successful the other is still going through a journey but look them up chelenic is now PG and babydreams87 is still going through infertility but has decided to use donor sperm it's interesting and has helped me watching. big hugs happiness i hope you and DH are keeping ok. xx


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Thanks girls, bit numb at the minute and can't really see a way through yet.

Wifeyw dh got loads of blood work as we went private.  1 of the FSH came back normal and the other came back a bit high.  NHS doc told us that he was confident that we would get something from ssr from the blood work  results but look at us now!!  Hope your story is more of a success.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## ineen

Happinessplease ~ I'm devastated for you huni, I    that you and dh recover in time from this news   

Hi to everyone else hope uz are all surviving


----------



## lgs30

hi girls so sorry to hear the bad news girls dont no wat to say kinda find so bad for typin this now but we had app on 24th june for prv fet1 as we have 1 frostie left told us 6 weeks so kinda feared tbh hope ur all well .


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

mumstheword & happiness im so sorry to hear your news, take time out and consider your options.

We have our review in 3 weeks, been a long time coming..

Jillyhen x


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies I was look a bit of advise I was just looking through my bag and found my blood results I took to dr traub at our last appointment, I'd explained to him at the time that my bloods were done on day 1 as day 2\3 fell on a wknd anyways I showed him the results and he said it was fine that he could tell by looking at results what day they were done so I never thought anymore about it.
So when I found them again their now I remebered I old thread which had talked about fsh resuts so thought I'd re read it to see how mine fell my fsh was 6.6 which I thinks ok but my eostrodial was 108 which I think is very high I'm so confused as dr traub said they were fine I know that they were done a day or two early but would they not of gone up more in a few days!! Just really worried and wondered if anyone could shed some light on it.
Sorry it sounds so silly as I know some of you ladies are going through far more than I am at moment its just really praying on my mind now and I won't see anyone in rfc now untill I'm due icsi in may!!
Sorry no personnals ladies but I thinking of you all xxx


----------



## lgs30

hi girls sooooo need help here plz help done ovulation kits an todays are postitive iv done 1 every 3 hrs an there sooo strong does anyone no how to i ovulate after postive


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

lgs... have lots and lots of sex for the next 2 - 3 days. Good luck!


----------



## lgs30

thanks heavenli iv such rite ovary pain to so that must be startin to ovulate soon


----------



## Flutterbye80

Hi girls i hope u dont mind me butting in here but i need sum advice and saw this thread.

Im on my 1st icsi with nhs at rfc but unfortunately it hasnt worked out as my af arrived today  
Im lucky enuf to have 2 frozen embryos but i was wondering do i have to pay for them to be transferred?? Im sorry if this is a really dumb question but i didnt want to ask at the time of et as i didnt want to be negative. My treatment went pretty well so im gutted that it hasnt worked and really not sure where to go from here. Plus like everyone else at the moment, im pretty skint!


----------



## lastchancer

flutterbye so sorry that things didnt work out for you this time - i think your FET will cost about £1700 as per a friend who has done this - you'll take soem tablets to prepare your body so its not as invasive or costly as a full cycle - wishing you every sucess for the future xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Girls

Flutterbye so soorry to hear your news..  

Hope everyone else is well, back to work tomorrow and i dont want to go   

Jillyhen


----------



## lgs30

hi flutterbye am havin fet in 6 weeks its costin us £1098


----------



## Flutterbye80

Thanks so much girls. Feeling more positive about things now. Think we'll try the old fashioned way while we save the pennies. I take it il be on a waiting list again, anyone have any idea how long this wud take?
Hope u's r all doing well xo


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Hi girlies, haven't posted in a while but have been lurkng in the background and keeping up to date.
We got a little bit of good news this weekend. DH genetic blood tests came back normal so that's all tests normal & fine.  Just DH low sperm count to deal with.  We have to look for the positives in this, don't we?
Signed the forms to join the list in April so fingers crossed we hear something early next year.
On a hen night last night & am totally shattered, so I'm away to bed now.
Good luck to Lastchancer & Babydreams.  I'm praying you both get good news    My brother's wedding is on 24th & his 30th birthday is on 25th so hopefully those dates are special to you too


----------



## babydreams282

Welcome back Footprints - such good news about your DH results.  One less thing to worry about.  Thank you for praying, it means alot, lets hope 24th brings two BFPs for us.  Heres hoping the next few months fly in for you, maybe just maybe you'll have a little surprise before then, fingers crossed x


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Oh believe me, we are trying sooo hard to prove them wrong & manage it ourselves    We've a week booked to Malta in October for the right time so fingers crossed.  Work colleagues have joked that if it works, we HAVE to call the baby Malta!?  I nearly would if it happened, lol.  Would Malteser be OK? hehe
Lots of   coming your way xx


----------



## snowfairy

Hi all, 
I'm new to ff so thought I'd better say hello.  
I've been ttc since dec 09 and finally visited GP in mar 11 (was putting off as didn't want to admit that there might be something wrong) and I hate going anyway.  Anyway I had blood tests which came back norm except for 21 day hormone profile so they're referring me to Craigavon.  Also dh had sa and well the results weren't great there either so we're waiting for our 1st appointment at minute and don't really know what to expect.  I've given up temping, opk and fertility monitor, my cycle's a regular 27 days anyway so just timing with that.  Also trying to lose weight, have gone from bmi 34 to 30 so still a bit to go but hoping this helps.  I think I may have insulin issues or poss pcos as have some symptoms so trying to go easy on the carbs.

I would be grateful if someone could give me an idea of what generally happens at first contact with fertility centre.

Good luck to all,


----------



## lastchancer

Welcome snowfairy - you will find help and support for your whole journey on her so never be afarid to ask questions or moan - thats what we are her for xx

like you me and my DH tried for over a year before going to see gp who referred me to craigavon - almost another year passed there with them checking my ovaries and womb before it was finally sugested to get DH checked - immediately we were told the only place that we could get help was the RVH as craigavon cannot deal with male factor infertility so id speak to the GP again and see if you can be referred straight to RVH instead of wasting time at Craigavon as this journey takes long enough xxx

wishing you the best of luck xxx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Welcome Snow Fairy!

It's never easy hearing the news that you have fertility issues but now that you are being referred to CAH you can get some answers and solutions. It's a long journey and you will find lots of support and information here. I was never referred to CAH as I had been referred to South Tyrone Hospital because of a prolonged bleed just prior to my wedding. It was caused by the pill and I came off it and advised them I wasnt intending to go back on it because we were going to start trying to get pregnant.  I have known I have PCOS since I was about 17 but never had any medical intervention for it really. At the time they just told me to come back when I wanted to get pregnant. Because I was already attending STH gynae they did lots of the tests on me and did a SA on DH which came back with poor mobility and motility. And so we were referred immediately to RFC. 

I imagine if this is your first contact with fertility clinic they may do some basic things.... Bloods to check hormone profile as well as an internal ultrasound scan. If you have PCOS it will show up on the scan. Polycystic ovaries are different from PCOS. Many woman have cysts on their ovaries which cause no problems and go away themselves. PCOS causes problems because of the effect on hormones. PCOS is the one which causes problems conceiving. Low GI diet is perfect for this. 

The clinic will then probably redo your DH SA test as these results can fluctuate. There are loads of things your DH can do to help improve his SA. Dr Google will help... there are loads of supplements and vitamins that really make a difference. 

The clinic may also test you for chlamydia ... this is just a urine test and they do it because alot of women don't know they have it and it can damage fallopian tubes and make conception difficult. 

They will also take a medical and contraception history from you. And ask lots of awkward questions! lol

I found it really helpful to write down all the questions I wanted to ask because on the day of the appointment u can feel very overwhelmed and then annoyed if u forget to ask something. 

Good luck on your journey. I'll pray for you that it all works out and you get the little baby you deserve xx


----------



## snowfairy

Thanks for the welcome and advice,  it really gives me a better idea of what to expect. Now I just have to wait for an appointment to get the ball rolling.  

Heavenli, I'm sorry to hear your cycle didn't work out.  Good luck for tomorrow, I hope they give you another go.

Lastchancer good luck for your test on 24th!

Praying for you both,


----------



## mumstheword

Hey HAPPINESSPLEASE - Sorry, I fell off the planet there for a wee while! I think I had all my hopes pegged on the TESE being successful - afterall its 70% successful.. Just never expected to be in the 30%!!! so sorry to hear your in here with me!! 

You always think it happens to other people and never us? Its crazy and so surreal to think the man you married isn't going to biologically be the father of your children. I know it takes more than a father to be a dad. So we 100% are looking for a donor and IUI at this stage to start our family! I see your thru Origin already. I rang them tonite so waitin on them getting back to me. Want to know if we can have an anonomous donor and what the costs are for IUI/donor insemination. Maybe you might already know?

We were waiting on the NHS. Its unbearably slow. We were never offered any councilling until yesterday. And seemingly we have to attend fertility councilling before we can be added to the NHS waiting list for donor insemination through IVF. We found out we had no sperm in Dec and here we are in July and still not on the list!! ok - it took TESE before they could confirm definately no sperm.. but its mental torture all the waiting you do!

We paid privately for our review from TESE because with the NHS it isn't for another 6/8 weeks! The consultant told us my dh has sertoli only cells which means he has no spermagenesis at all in his testes. That was the closure we needed. Don't need to wonder what if the other one has some bcos it is 99% not likely!

DH was unimpressed by the amount of people that walked in and out of the hospital room while he had his bits out. They even pushed his trolley out of the way so they could hoke in some drawers behind, it was very slap dash! He was a bit sore on the day but it seemed to heal quickly enough. Very painful with the needles - don't think I could watch him go thru it again! 

Hi EVERYONE ELSE!! Sorry should have PM'ed Happinessplease but sure it will give you all a catch up on my exciting life... 

Devastated to see that some of you haven't had the luck you deserved this cycle... flutterby and Heavenli I wish you all the luck in the world on your next go pet! 

Good luck snow fairy with your journey. Its tough but preservere!! Happiness comes to those who wait.. and wait.. but all being well we get there in the end!! 

Lastchancer, jillyhen, ineen, lg30, hopewishpray, babydreams hope everything is going ok for you. Sorry I haven't been on in a while. Hope you're all keeping well.

Wifeyw - I replied on the other link. I hope you got it? Sorry I didn't read your post here until today so I could answer some of your questions before your results.

Lastchancer - on the last few steps now - all the best... Fingers crossed we hear some inspiring BFP soon!!!! 

XOXOX


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Mumstheword - just read your post re donor sperm and it flashed me back to my conversation with Dr Traub way back when we were first referred adn then our appointment prior to starting 2nd TX.

DR Traub advised that there is a real shortage of donor sperm in this country following the ruling that they are now all declared on a register so that any children born via Doner Sperm can trace they're biological patents - he said you can order from Euorpean clinics but i cant remember the prices of this. 

Origin may be different but in the meantime it might be worthwhiel googling donor sperm and seeing what the process is should this not be an option at either clinic. 

good luck xxx


----------



## mumstheword

Hi Lastchancer - Yeah its so low in Northern Ireland that I think you just get a few to choose from regardless if they look like ur dh or not! So we have done our homework and are definately going to get some from the bigger banks!! Have booked a 'free' appointment with Origin in two weeks so we will find out more then about the costs involved! and figure out whether thats the clinic for us or maybe a different one in Dublin might be cheaper! (Just more travelling)!!

How are you keeping?? It must be really hard when you are on the last few days of waiting...


----------



## lastchancer

thats good that you have done the research - another option would be to use a family member of very good friend but then that can get very messy and complicated - i'd def have no prob with my DH dontating if he had them after knowing what we have been thru now.

i wasnt aware there was a clinic in dublin so i had only looked at online suppliers - then then you have the worry of am i gettign what i've paid for??

some people have said that at this free appointment they have felt really pushed to pay the next consult fee so just be prepared for this. 

to be honest its been ok as i have kept myself really busy since 2 days after ET - only 2 more sleeps and i have my nephew (surrogate son lol) staying for the weekend so i'm sire wont get a minute to myself.

good luck with your appointment and will chat again soon xxx


----------



## mumstheword

Lastchancer - congratulations...    I know its early days so I look forward to hearing that he/she has been a good sticky soon!!!  I hope ur nephew is a good distraction to get another few days under your belt.  Thanks for letting me know about the pushiness.. Its so difficult going to places were you feel pressured to book the next appointment (especially when we're talking about babies)!! Tugs on your heart strings!! I'm sure we'd all be in there every day of the week - if we had the money!!! 

Take things easy now and chat soon!! xox


----------



## lastchancer

thanks mumstheword - good luck with your appointment xxx


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Im so sorry mumstheword you've prob been waiting for me to post back and i haven't been on.  Trying to keep busy but I do have some info for you, i think!!

Me and dh are at the stage now that we are waiting on results of my dye test so that Origin know my tubes are clear and then we are all systems go for DIUI.  Origin have been brilliant as regards donors.  Northern Ireland has a real shortage and London isn't much better going by the website we were given.  But there is hope as we got 2 websites from origin that are scandanavian.  They are now more popular because they are as near to what we look like as you can get.  Been on the websites and there are loads.  You actually put in eye colour, hair colour, weight and height you want and the best thing about scandaniva and denmark is that they are anonymous.  Laws are different over there so your child will never know.  That really helped my dh in his final decision as he panicked about children finding out when they are older.  Have you been to Origin yet?  They are great.  Nurses are lovely and good craic.  Docs are changeable.  Met a lovely doc Amit not sure what his surname was but he comes over from London with his colleague but can't remember his name either.  Had a not so great experience with Doc Tang.  I cried all the way home with him.  I've made sure we haven't had him since!!  If you want a the websites i'll pm them to you.  So let me know.  I've been working with NHS through this aswell and was up seeing Dr Traub last week.  IVF is the only option that nhs will give you and I think its a disgrace.  If the women is healthy and tubes are good DIUI should be an option but its obviously a money thing and lack of donors.  Im ranting now so i'll go but if you want any info let me know if I can help.  

Everyone else I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## monja

PANIC ON....... I can`t find my 2nd bottle of Suprecur Spray. Would I really be so stupid and throw it in the rubbish? 
I can`t believe this has happened. I think I have about a weeks worth left in this one. Better get on the phone to RFC and Pharmacy on Monday and get ordering another one. 
I am so furious with myself. I can remember throwing (what I thought was an empty box) in the bin a while back. Still think it was empty but now doubting myself. 

Thanks for letting me rant. If anyone has a bottle of it spare, I`ll be happy to buy it of you. 

Monja


----------



## lastchancer

Monja just saw your post - i have a bottle 3/4 full i had to buy due to being kept on DR - i think i opened it 4 wks ago - you are welcome to have it - i live in lurgan but work in lisburn is you wanted to call in to collected it - saves you paying £50 for another


----------



## monja

Thank you lastchancer, really appreciate it. 
Panic is over...hubby put it somewhere safe and forgot to mention it and then went away with work. Phew ! Didn`t get much sleep, because I was so angry with myself lol. 
How are you doing lastchancer?

Thanks again x


----------



## lastchancer

thats good - i still have the old bottles from my first 2 TX's - never throw anythign away lol

not sure - bit of a panic over loss of symptoms - boobs been realyl sore last few days but now not - not sure if symptoms are supposed to ease off and then come back so heads all over the place - my mum is coming over later with an armful of pregnancy tests - my only worry is that they will keep reading positive cause of hormones in system - just wish the rvh would do bloods between positive test and scan to confrim progressing ok - no point going to GP as results take 3 weeks top come back. 

aw i think i'm just going insane !


----------



## monja

Awhh bless, I`m sure everything is going as it should chick. Everything crossed for you. When do you get a scan? 
Hopefully I will have all that to look forward to this time around. 
Start stimming Tuesday. Getting a bit nervous now. Hubby away till Wednesday so looks like I will be injecting myself :-(
Get a scan on the 5th, as I am getting monitored more this time to make sure I produce more then 3 eggs (like last time). 
Also getting a sick line for 2 weeks from the 8th, so I can take it easy and keep my tummy warm and think positive thoughts. 

Any tips for me? x


----------



## monja

Thought I would share the link to AngelBumps Vitamin Thread in case anyone is looking for it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Good luck to everyone,


----------



## lastchancer

my scan is 15th so 2 weeks - hopefully willnot be long going on.

i just kept myself very busy - i placed a hot water bottle on my lower belly every evening but didnt bother takign it to bed as too hot at nights - i swtiched to de-caf tea bags and have been eating loads of salmon - i was taking the sanatogen mother to be vitamins for 2mths prior to treatment but have switched to pregnacare since ET. (even thou the sanatagen says can be used for all of pre-con & pregnancy- the power of advertising i guess lol).

the best thing to do is just relax and try not to stress too much (easier said than doen i know) 

good luck xxxx


----------



## monja

Thanks lastchancer, 

I am positive and relaxing is on the cards 
I am taking all the Vitamins listed in AngelBumps thread, so think I am doing ok on that part. Healthy eating also happening as I am on Slimming World (as much as I can stick to is at the moment). I am positive this TX is going to work for us. Might get some Acupuncture over the next few weeks too. 

Is it your 20 week scan in 2 weeks then? 
So exciting.....  

Hope it all goes well.  
Do you know if you are having 1 or 2 Babies?
x


----------



## lastchancer

oh god no this is only the 7wk scan to make sure all is where its supposed to be - i'm nervous enought about this moen never mind coping with the months and months of getting to the 20wk one lol 

my mum came up and i ran immed to the loo with the test - the line is sooo dark compared to the one i took on thursday (same test) so i'm much happier now - puts my mind at rest - plus feeling more tender this evening - my mum says it will come and go cause not way could cope with 9mths on constant symptoms in her mind anyways.

thats good that you a positive attitude and diet plan worked out - aparat from the salmon i'm pretty much pigging out on junk food lol


----------



## monja

Oh, whoops, I thought you where slightly further along lol. Sorry chick. 
I am glad you are feeling better. Everything will be fine. You got this far and I am sure you will have a healthy pregnancy ahead of you. 
Hope you can relax a wee bit before your scan. 
I`ll update on my treatment once I have started stimming. 
Thanks again for your help x


----------



## Alabama

Hi, I am totally new to the site, so please excuse me if it appears I don't have a clue...........because I really don't!!! 
My husband and I have been ttc for over three years now and were told in Jan 11 that my husband suffers from azoospermia!    Totally devastated, it was like being kicked in the stomach.  Since then we have both been coasting along, trying to get through this as best we can, extremely difficult and very fustrated by the waiting times involved!!

I was wondering if anyone's DH has had to have a testicular biopsy carried out at the RVH - and how long did it take to get the appointment and hear back any results?? 

Many thanks 

xx


----------



## over the rainbow

Hi Alabama


I am new to all this so please excuse - have dipped in and out but have never posted but when I saw your post I thought I would write you a wee post. We have been TTC for 3 1/2 years and my husband was diagnosed with azoospermia about 18months ago.  


We waited about 3 months for the biopsy appointment, the actual biopsy is relatively quick I think the whole procedure probably took about 30mins-1hr including resting in recovery. It is carried out in the morning and then you need to phone the lab in the afternoon for the results!! My husband himself would say phoning for the results was much worse than the biopsy! He was quite tender for a couple of days but not too sore more just uncomfortable. Unfortunately no sperm was found from our biopsy so we took some time out, had counselling which I would highly recommend and now we are at a stage of working out what path to take to have a family whether that is donor sperm or adoption. There are lots of successful biopsy stories on here if you have a search.


I am thinking of you both - it is an incredibly difficult time.
x


----------



## Alabama

Hi Over the Rainbow, 

Many thanks for your post and all the information.  My husband was really anxious about it and your post has definitley helped us both to know what to expect.  Really sorry to hear about the results from your husbands biopsy     
Thinking of you both  

We have just been to the RFC for another SA this morning, completly exhausted with all the waiting.  Will not hear anything now for another 6-8 weeks.  

Trying to keep it together but very difficult, wasn't sure about the counselling?? If you dont mind me asking did it help you and your husband to talk more about everything?

xx


----------



## shazd

*Think Positive" Support Group *
*"The benefits of Reflexology and other Alternative Therapies on sub-fertility".*

*Wed 3rd August at 7.30pm*

*Sal Hanvey, *BA (hons) MFHT IIHHT CNHC,* from Synergy Healthcare, who specialises in Sub-Fertility reflexology, is attending the Think Positive group to give a talk on the benefits of reflexology. *Sal also practices aromatherapy, massage therapy and Iridology, (Iris Diagnosis).

*The venue is Tutorial Room 2, Medical Education Centre, Main Hospital Block, Craigavon Area Hospital, Portadown, BT63 5QQ.*
*Parking is available at a nominal charge in the main car park outside the hospital.*



*To confirm your attendance please contact Sharon Davidson on tel no. 02890-825677, mobile/text 07837-987562 or email [email protected]**.*

Charity No: 1099960
Charity Registered in Scotland No: SC039511
Company Registration No: 4822073
*www.infertilitynetworkuk.com*


----------



## Hails

Hi  

New to this all 

Great to see a northern Ireland page xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi hails

Welcome to the site, you will find the girls on here great.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey Hails,

You are very welcome! Everyone here is very friendly and have a world of experience so if you have any questions heres the place to ask! Its also great to come on and have a little moan and know there are people here who understand. I wish you all the luck in the world and hope you dont have to wait too long for your appointment 

xx


----------



## babydreams282

Welcome Hails

Like the other lovely ladies say, you'll find on here a god send, any questions you have just ask we are all here when you need us.  Wishing you all the luck in the world and hopefully you get your appointment soon and get this show on the road!


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies guess wat my golden ticket has arrived for aug period but its due 3rd sep but still totally over the moon    its more scary second time round.


hi to all the new girls theres not too many of the old hands here anymore wish they would come bk


----------



## lastchancer

Congratulatiosn Lgs on getting your ticket - it wont be long coming round now xxx

Welcome Hails - wishing you luck with your TX xxx

Alhanbama & Over the Rainbow - wishing you both luck with your journeys whatever road it takes you down xxx

Big Hi to all you other ladies - always lurking but dont gert a chance to post much with being back at work

,  and   for all xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Lastchancer!!  Congratulations   I was scared to come on & see how you guys got on.  I'm sure you are just willing the next week to go in quickly.  How amazing will it be to see that wee bean on a screen?

Babydreams, I'm heartbroken for you.  It's such a tough journey but we just have to keep going.  Stay strong, my thoughts &    are with you & DH.

Jillyhen - I need to shift some lbs too so you can be my inspiration


----------



## lastchancer

thanks Footprints - yea its pretty daunting but really hoping to get that this time around - hope the next 7 months goes really fast for you as well xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Lgs30 - congratulations on getting your golden ticket, im sure your excited and scared all rolled into one.  The new ladies on here are great and you'll get to know them like best buddies soon enough im sure of it.  Wishing you all the luck in the world.  

Footprints - thanks, it is such a hard journey but also one that was chosen for us. We just have to pick ourselves up and continue on, theres nothing else for it.  It just wasnt our time but someday it will be.  How are you finding the wait for tx?

Hello to lastc, Jilly, Hails, over the rainbow, cat, Alabama - hope your all well and looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## MaybeBaby79

I'm not finding it too bad tbh. Some months are harder than others.  Considering we were first referred by the GP in Mar 2010, we're nearly there!  It also looks like some girls are getting called earlier than expected so who knows, it might be even sooner than we think!  Keeping busy helps & enjoying just being 2 for now keeps us going.  DH is coping really well with it.  At the start I hated to show I was upset in case he felt bad but he's assured me that he's totally fine & isn't a worrier anyway.  PMA all the way  
Sometimes coming on here can be tough because I just want to get started too so I take a wee break from it.  Most times I find it all very useful though because all the questions running around in my head get answered by you lovely ladies    Learning from everyone else's experiences is a total Godsend because it won't be as much of a scary, clueless experience when my time comes.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.  We're for Dancing Shoes @ the GOH tonight & might pop up to the Food Fest in Botanic Gardens too sometime if the sun shines YUM xx


----------



## Jillyhen

hello ladies

Friday again..

Brill news lgs on getting your golden ticket.

I getting really frustrated think i have 4 lbs off but getting scunnered with the dieting.. Managing to hit the gym 3/4 times a week didnt get last nite as hubby was at home and havent seen very much of him with the way his shifts where at the start of the week so im goin tonite.

To all the newbies, you are welcome ladies feel free to have a rant as babyd says we are all friends on here no matter how long you have been on..

Jillyhen


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Hope you don't mind me joining.  I think I posted here a while back when I was looking into RFC & Origin.  Hope you're all doing good.

We decided to go with Origin in the end as RFC too long a wait, we're not even on the list yet, gotta wait for next appt which will be 3 months time!!!  Started my treatment today with Origin, had 1st injection this morning.  On short protocol as have very low AMH.  Feel excited but very nervous, to be expected I suppose.

Alabama - I think we might have been in RFC at the same time on Tues.  I was there for a 10am appt & there were 2/3 other couples there too!  Hope you're doing ok.

Hope you all have lovely weekends x 

Speak soon,

Em x


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi everyone haven't posted in a while but I have been lurking in the background so much has happened!! I'm never any good with personals I've such bad memorey with names but here goes...
Jillyhen well done you going to the gym I have zero will power when it comes to exercise keep it up hun your doing so well.
Lastchancer congratulations I bet ur wishing the days away till your scan I'm so pleased you have given us all hope that this journey is all worth it xxxx
Babydreams I'm so sorry honey I hope ur keeping well and being kind to urself ur time will come just like it will for us all and we will be better and stronger parents after it all xxx
At moment me and dh have been throwing ourselves into the house build we are at plastering stage so all being well we should be in the house october I'm glad of the ditraction though its making may come that little bit quicker and I'm hoping once we are in it will fly round till we start tx that's probably wishful thinking buts its working for me now hehe!
Anyways a big hello to to everyone I haven't mentioned like I said Gemma and names don't go well so just cause I haven't mentioned you doesn't mean ur not in my thoughts and babydust prayers hello to all the newbies too welcome xxxx


----------



## crazykate

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to drop in and wish you all good luck with your tx's hope to see some fantastic news soon 

Kate x


----------



## Alabama

Hi Everyone, 

Many thanks for the welcome, it is great that there is somewhere you can talk where others fully understand!!

lgs 30 - Congrats on the golden ticket, good luck with everything!!

lastchancer - thank you so much for the welcome and congratulations to you! Wishin you all the best for your scan on the 15th! 

babydreams 282 - hi, had a lovely weekend thankyou, headed to Newcastle for the Airshow! Hope you too had a great wkend!!

Footprints - was reading your post and that is the way I am currently feeling, so scared of upsetting my husband or hurting him by showing him how much I am hurting and how scared I am of a future without our own little babies!  He is very strong and sometimes I can mistake this as not caring, so hard sometimes.  Wishing you all the best with your treatment, hopefully it wont be long in coming round for you now! Take care and all the best with everything!

Jillyhen -  thank you for the welcome! starting a diet today myself, in need of losing some weight badly!! Missing my chocalate tho, its the killer!!

EmO5 - Yes we must have crossed each other at some point our appoinment was for 10 too! DH was getting another SA, we arrived early so they were able to take him a bit sooner.  He is scheduled for a biopsy some time in Oct.  The RFC was def not how I imagined it.  Very difficult, its the waiting that is so hard, after the Biopsy in Oct it will be at least Jan /Feb 12 before we will know if we can even go ahead with ICSI.  Wishing you all the best with your tx, will be thinking of you. x

hopewishpray - All the best with the house build, hope everything is going well!!


----------



## monja

Feeling a bit emotional and in need of a view wise words ladies......... 

I had my mid way scan today and the Dr said she was disappointed as she expected my follies to be bigger. 
I have around 15 follies between 10 mm and 13 mm. 
I thought that was ok considering my next scan isn`t untill Sunday and EC is planned for the 16th Aug. 
Still have time to grow....
What is the preferred size for follicles at this stage?

Sorry about the me post.

Thanks girls, 

Monja x


----------



## lastchancer

Monja sorry i cant help with sizes as they never mentioned this at my midway scans at all - in fact the only time on all 3 TX that size was mentioned was the last scan before EC and that was by DR Handsome at RVH who only poined out the size of 2 as being expected at 20mm as the others where all very enlarged as he suspected they were cycsts - turns out he was wrong luckily for me. if the Dr hasnt increased your dose or asked you to come back for anotehr scan before sunday then i'd say its prb nothign to worry about but if you need to put your mind at rest i'd ring and ask to speak to the doctor. 

good luck with everythng xx


----------



## monja

thanks lastchancer, 

My dose was de-creast as I have been on 262.5 iu of Gonal F for 9 days, due to slow response last TX. It`s been de-creast to 150 iu right through to Sunday. 
I am sure they know what they are doing, or at least I hope so. 
It bothers me that you never get to see the same Dr twice at the RFC, it is always someone else the next time you go in. Then again, I have been in every other day for the last 10 days.  
I guess I am just nervous and scared it won`t work. 
Will try get some relaxing done. Accupuncture booked for Thursday and gonna listen to my Zita West CD tomorrow. 

Anybody got any tips on fattening up my follicles?

Thanks again... not long till your scan lastchancer... hope you are doing ok? xx


----------



## lastchancer

the only advice i know if is to put a hot water bi=ottle on to stimulate them but stop this once you have EC as embryos dont like heat 

xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

lastchancer is right , it works wonders as i didnt do it the first tx and did the second and there was a big dif , good luck !!!


----------



## monja

thanks girls.. 
As I have been written off sick by my GP I have got the hot water bottle permanently strapped to me 
Lets hope it works. Just need to relax a wee bit more as I can`t stop thinking ...... 

Good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## mumstheword

Hi all

Good to see some of the ladies are on the diet bus.  I'm 1 pound away from a stone off!!! 9stone2 now! Which feels great - and was well worth the suffering!!  Good look with the weight loss!!


Update on our journey - Went to Orign today.  EM - you will have to let me know how you got on!!! I thought the nursing staff were lovely and really helpful.  We just have to decide the whole anonomous/non anonomous donor now.  Origin don't offer anon as they under HFEA UK restrictions.  I think I will have a bit of convincing to do to let my dh allow the child to make up its own mind instead of us deciding now.. Its a difficult one.  Still waiting on our review from RVH (and still not on waiting list for IVF!).  

Hi to everyone!! Hooe you all keeping well!


----------



## Em05

Hi all,

Hope you're all doing good.  

Mumstheword - Good to hear you got on well with Origin.  The anom/non anom is a tough one alright.  DH will need a bit of time to get the head around it and also yourself.  Was that your 1st appt with them?  We're like yourselves, waiting on another appt with RVH before we're put on the waiting list.  I'm on day 7 of my tx with Origin now, going for scan tomorrow to see how I'm responding, if all is well they're hoping for EC on Monday so fingers crossed.  Finding Origin fine, have been dealing with the nurses mainly, only seen a consultant once (on my 2nd visit).  The nurses are nice.  Will keep you posted on how things go.

Last chancer, lovebeingamum & Monja - I'm sitting here with a hot water bottle on my belly as I type    Good tip, thanks x 

Love & luck to all

Em x


----------



## lastchancer

Em05 - good luck for scan 2mor 

Mumstheword - re the anom/non anom - do you have to tell your child that they were concieved this way? i thought that the law just meant that they had the right to track the bioparents doen if they wanted and had been told.


----------



## confusedcarly

Hi Girls i want to say hello to everyone.....I havent been on much lately (i almost feel like a stranger lol) but I have been trying to keep up to date with everyones story


Just want to wish everyone all the best no matter what stage they are at and hope that we can all get the BFP we all desire so badly      


Had my 1st session of accupuncture last nite - was very interesting!


Caz xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Carly

How are you hun?

Where did you got for your acupuncture? Was it local

Jillyhen x


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey Jilly - i sent you a PM just there.


Im grand hun - just the usual - work, housework and never seem to get a minute - need a few quiet weekends at home with the do i  think lol


Hope you are keeping well mrs   


xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks hun

Ive repiled back to you.

We arent goin out tonite either have been out past 3 weekend have a bottle of wine in the fridge so will have a wee glass or 2 unless hubby tells me any different when he gets home.

Im grand just working away keeping busy

Jillyhen x


----------



## grovecottage

Hi girls i hope you dont mind me joining your thread. I am struggling at the minute alot of friends and family pregnancies have been annouced in the last month, and even though i am delighted for them it eats me up inside. A very good friend of mine has also just given birth to her second baby girl last tuesday  , when i call to see them i just cant get enough of her, but then i leave and i am devastated    

Hubby and i are starting with gcrm clinic in glasgow soon, i have been on the pill for 2 months (1more to go thank god) i start metforman next saturday and then injections start around 16th sept. It just seems so far away even though i know time will fly.   i am driving myself  

I was hoping someone could tell me when the next Stork meeting is or if there are any other support networks around the Belfast area? Thank you for reading this.  
   for everyone

xxx


----------



## bump14

25th August Grovecottage. Here's the link:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=269445.0


----------



## snowfairy

Hi grovecottage,    

Welcome to the thread,  the girls on here are all very friendly.  

It is so hard to deal with other peoples pregnancy and births.  You're happy for them but inside you're screaming why hasn't it happened for me yet!  It just feels like it happens so easily for everyone else.  You're not alone, it's OK to have a meltdown especially when emotions are so high.  Hope you get the support you need. 

Good luck for your treatment


----------



## grovecottage

Hi Bump thank you, i think i need to go, just to have piece of kind that i am not alone.   

Snowfairy thank you so much for your comment. you right it is so hard to deal with all the announcements. I know its a baby boom at the minute, but honestly so many people are happily annoucing it, sometimes it feels as if you cant get away from it.  

i think i will attend the stork meeting this month, has anyone been to it? is it good? i just need anything right now. I start tx soon and i need to get my emotional strength back    

Hope everyone is great, thank you for letting me moan and know i am not alone. I am wishing everyone so much luck with all treatments.  
   
xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Grovecottage

Welcome to the site hun, i know its hard when other folk announce pregnancies.. 

Moan away we are all in the same boat as you.

Jillyhen x


----------



## grovecottage

Thanks Jillyhen   thats good to know hon
xx   xx


----------



## Jen555

Hi Grovecottage,

My hubby and I are starting in GCRM soon too.  Had a telephone appointment with the doctor today and going over on the 25th Aug do have our consents appointment.  

He said we could start treatment mid Sept, can't wait, seems so far away!!

I know what you mean about friends and family.  It just seems like everyone I know is pregnant at the moment!  My sister in law had a wee baby boy 6 weeks ago and although I am so happy for her I am just so jealous that it was so easy for her to conceive. 

xxx


----------



## bronagh27

Hi everyone, I am totally new to this. I was just wondering if anyone is attending the craigavon hospital under Dr Heasley? I am on my 4th round of gonal-f, ttc for 4 years now. Just getting a little fed up and lonely   Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey Bronagh, Grovecottage and Jen,

You are all very welcome!

Jen... Sept will fly in. I'm sure you are both excited and nervous. Good luck with your tx

Grove, Moan away here... it's what we are here for! Its always hard to see people getting pregnant so easily around you when you are trying so hard and things are just not happening.   that this is your time!

Jen, I have never attended Craigavon ... I attended South Tyrone Hospital for a while before I was referred to the RFC. Am   that this round of gonal f works for you! Don't be afraid to post any worries, concerns, rants or questions you have. This fertility business is very lonely and isolating and even if you do choose to tell friends and family unless they have gone through it they will never understand. The girls on here are amazing and soooo supportive. I have found myself coming on here everyday to get the help and support that I need. 

xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girls

Just wanted to welcome all the newbies, bronagh, grovecottage and jen its a daunting process but you will get there and use this site as much as you can, all the girls are great and will answer any questions you have, sometimes they know more that the dam hosptial does    Wishing you all the best and good luck


----------



## snowfairy

Hi Bronagh,

I've just started with Craigavon, I had my first appointment last week so just getting tests at the minute.  I haven't met Dr Heasley yet but have to go back in october to get results and see whats next for us.  Don't really have much of a clue about treatments etc  

I've been feeling really low this week but this site is great and helps you realise that you're not the only one going through this heartache.   

Good luck with your treatment,   that it works out for you.


----------



## bronagh27

Hi everyone, thanks for your warm welcomes, much appreciated. I really do hope that some of us have good news to post here soon. 

snowfairy, i am going back to craigavon on thursday to see dr heasley to see if gonal f has worked some magic  

But then i had major set back, i was bleeding slightly tonight so this cycle may be abandoned. i had miscarriage in June so maybe it may be linked to that. 

Sometimes i wonder how we get through all this, no one else seems to understand. the dreaded words that you fear may come from a consultant that maybe theres no point anymore 

Lots of luck and best wishes to all- of course loads of baby dust  

Let me know snowfairy how you get on in craigavon, fingers crossed


----------



## confusedcarly

hey girls hope you are all well. ive got some good news-rfc phoned monday nite and they r starting my treatment on this months AF! im already on day4 so had to go yesterday to get my fsh bloods done. cant quite believe it. ive been having mixed feelings...not sure if this is normal! this may be good news for others who are waiting because we have had to wait 1o mths to recieve treatment. so it seems they are getting thru the waiting lists a bit quicker x


----------



## lastchancer

CARLY CONGRATS ON GETTING STARTED - WISHING YOU THE BEST OF LUCK XX


----------



## Jillyhen

Whoopee Carly thats brilliant news..

Im sure you are in shock at finally getting started..

Hope all goes well hun x


----------



## confusedcarly

thankyou lastchancer-i cant believe it.  Its a step in the right direction


----------



## confusedcarly

thanks jillyhen- stil in shock at getting the phonecall lol.  did u make an app for accupuncture yet?


----------



## babydreams282

Congratulations Carly - so pleased for ya, its good to hear they are getting quicker with tx.  Good Luck and i wish you all the best!


----------



## Jillyhen

No Carly i havent will get it sorted this week x


----------



## bronagh27

Congrats Carly- such a big step. Hope it all goes really well for you


----------



## confusedcarly

thanx for all your kind words girls


----------



## MaybeBaby79

That's great news Carly, I'd a feeling things looked to be moving at about 10 months rather than 12 recently.  Hopefully they keep it up and I'll hear early too!    Wishing you all the best for your tx.

Lastchancer - your post about the scan even made me well up a little!  So excited for you.  
Baby D - Hope you're doing OK  

Hi to everyone else, sorry for no more personals, work is demanding my attention    xx


----------



## shazd

Hi all

We have invited two Fertility Drug Serono representatives into the Stork Support Group in Belfast on Thursday 25 August at 8.00pm. The first hour of the group meeting will be dedicated to a focus group discussion, thereafter the normal support group meeting will be held. 
If you have been through IVF or ICSI in the last year then you can join the focus group discussion. The representatives will need about an hour of your time and in return will give you £20 for a completed group discussion, which you can choose to keep, use to join or renew your membership of I N UK or donate to a charity of your choice. Should you wish to join/renew membership or donate the £20.00 to I N UK then this will be matched your £20 with a donation to I N UK.

Should you wish to attend then please let me know (tel no. 02890-825677, mobile 07837 987562 or email [email protected]). The venue is 6 Mount Charles, off University Road/Botanic AVenue, Belfast. Access is via Botanic avenue if driving and at the Queens Security tannoy please state that you are attending a meeting at 6 Mount Charles.

Hope to see you there

Regards

Sharon Davidson


----------



## lgs30

confused carly me an u wil be cycle buddies then    girls have any of u done ur temp while ttc mines dip from yest to today an has now rise again


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

From what i see on ******** Mollycat has had her little girl not sure what weight but they are calling the little one Saskia.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Jillyhen

Just to let you know ladies.

lmk had entered her hubby for the aptamil dad of the year and he won.

just thought i would tell you all.

So delighted for them


----------



## babydreams282

Congratulations Molly, love the name - hope mother and baby are doing well!

Congratulations to imk's hubby also!

Its all happy in here at the minute - keep up the good work!


----------



## lastchancer

Congrats Molly on Saskia's arrival - i'm sure your on cloud nine at the min xx

Has anyone heard from Wee Emma - i know she was due to test 22ns and no posts since then


----------



## Jillyhen

Gosh lastchancer

Was it this week she was to test? I can keep track at the min.

Hope you are doin ok

Jillyhen x


----------



## Hails

Hi girls

Bookmarked  
New to this site, thanx for all the help and advice so far.


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Hails

Welcome back, not long til your first appt with the RFC, how are you feeling about it?


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone

I am new to this site so just wanted to say hello to everyone.  You will see all my history below.  Just waiting on next appointment with gynea consultant.  He had me on decapeptyl for 6 months so no AF for a year.  This has been really hard to deal with when I really want to be TTC.  (I think he screwed up).  Anyway blood test done to see whats going on with hormones now as still menopausal.  

4 wks for blood test results - why is NHS so slow   
Wish they would just refer me to RFC so I can get on with treatment.

Sorry for ranting on my first post but I am sure you will understand.

Looking forward to getting to know everyone!!

Boo


----------



## Alabama

Welcome Boo, not long joined the forum myself, finding the site really useful and everyone is lovely! 

Alabama
x


----------



## grovecottage

Hi Boo, i am sorry to hear your having a tough time at the minute   Hopefully the next 4 weeks will fly by for you and dh.  

I was wondering if anyone could help. I am in need of a syringe box?? can you go to your local gp or chemist and pick one up?

much love xx xx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Welcome Boo, you'll find these lovely ladies so helpful & friendly.  

Alabama, it always makes me smile when I see your posts as my husby calls me Alabama after his favourite movie True Romance.  Hope October comes quick for you guys so you know what's next for you.

Hi to everyone else, whatever stage you're at xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Grove... I am sure u can ask your GP for one. I'm not sure u can buy them from the chemist but your GP can prescribe them.


----------



## grovecottage

thanks Cat1980 thats great  
c


----------



## Alabama

Hey Footprints! Yes my hubby is a fan too!  
The waiting is so difficult, we have a holiday booked so looking forward to that, something positive to look towards! Second SA results came back.....same as before zero sperm 

But have to think positive or we would go insane! 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!! 

Alabama 
xx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

That's a shame, hopefully there's still something they can do for you.  In the meantime it's PMA all the way & keeping busy so you don't go crazy.

We're heading to Malta in October so we're really looking forward to some sun. 

TFI Friday!


----------



## crazykate

Lgs - I found an app for my android phone called my days.  It is free.  I put in the dates of my last 2 AF's, it worked out my cycle length, told me when "high fertlility" and when ovulation would be.  Might be useful to some of you ladies ttc "au naturale" before a tx opportunity comes around.




Wishing you all well xx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Yeah, I have one on my iPhone too. Thanks crazykate. Might not have too much of a tan from Malta cos we'll be trying very hard  xx


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone

Thanks for all the welcomes.  I had appointment yesterday and since I have had AF last week they have decided not to give me any treatment at the moment they just want me to try naturally and go back in 6 months.  Such a long time!  Does anyone know if I could make a private appointment for RFC?  Or do I have to get referal from my hospital.

On a positive note I got a drastic new hair cut and I am getting a new (well new to me) car.  Hopefully this week.  All part of my new positive attitude .

Babydreams I read your treatment diary it was really amazing to read everything you have been through.  Hope you enjoy your holiday it is just what the doctor ordered. 

Same goes for everyone going on holidays.  I was chatting to a girl in the bank today who was just back from Malta she said it was fab and lovely and warm.

Take care everyone.  Baby dust all round.

Boo


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Hope you are all well..

Big welcome to be newbies.. Sorry for personals as im on the work computer..

Will be back on later

Jillyhen xx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning ladies

Boo333 - the waiting is the worst part  .  The private list is nearly as long as the NHS list in the RFC but if you really want to go private you can go direct to origin or another fertility clinic of your choice.  New hair cut and new car - its all change for you this week    PMA is exactly what we all need so im sending you some more      .

Hope all you other ladies are keeping well


----------



## theep

Evening ladies

Do any of you keep a diary on here?  Babydreams, I have read your diary and found it very interesting as I found I could relate more to your experience as it from a local perspective (hope that makes sense!).

If anyone else has a diary I love to read it.

Thanks.


----------



## babydreams282

Hey theep, thanks for reading my diary, i was so glad i decided to do one cause id never remember the half of it looking back now, its always good to have for future.  I have had quite a few e-mails from people saying that it helped them to know what happens, sure if it can even help one person thats got to be positive.

Not sure if any of the other NI girls have one or not.

Good luck with rest of your tx.  You could maybe post on the cycle thread all the girls on there know everything there is to know and its great to get some support.


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hello 
Havnt been on this thread in ages, big hellos to all the newbies and lots of luck with your treatments...
I have a treatment diary in the ivf diaries section, dont know how to link it to my sig though  

i also got a date for my tubal removal, 5th oct


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello Dannii

How are you? How do you feel about the op?

Jillyhen x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hey jillyhen

im petrified if im honest and it came around alot quicker than i thought.. i was told end of nov or dec but got a phonecall on friday afternoon. at least their waiting lists are moving quickly which is always a bonus.

how are you then hun? x


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Danni welcome back huni

Thats good you got a date, im sure you are worried but it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## mumstheword

Hi to all the newbees!!

I've been on here a while - just taking a break from the head melt that is ttc!! Completely stressed out at the minute! Not a nail left on my fingers. Still haven't heard back from our testicular biopsy. Got the bad results and a letter about two months later to inform us that 'they know it wasn't good news'.Lol! Have to laugh!! So test done in June and still nothing... Still not even on the waiting list and we found out we had azoospermatia in December 2010!! <rant over>

Hi to all the regulars!! D-D. JH, BD

Hi Alabama. I hope ur dh extraction finds the little buggers!  My dhs confirmed he had sertoli only cell syndrome! I had held out hope but it wasn't to be!! Seemingly theres a 70% chance of finding one to use with IVF. We were in the other 30% unfortunately. its not the end of the world - just the start of a nail bitting, stressful journey that takes ages to get a baby!!! We paid privately to have our review only to be told that we wouldn't go on the waiting list til after we had counselling as we decided to go the donor sperm route. Still waiting to be added to list even tho we had the counselling last month. Very frustrating.

Meanwhile we decided to go private in Belfast. Had a gizillion blood tests done. Picked the donor. Then had to pick a different one due to CMV status, but our shipment is finally here so I'm hoping to give IUI a go very, very soon. All my hopes pinned on it (just like the rest of the guys on here!) so fingers well and truely crossed!!!! 

Hope everyone is keeping well  xoxox


----------



## Alabama

Hi mumstheword! 

Understand your fustration completely, still waiting on an Appointment for dh's biopsy I have rang the RFC several times with no joy.  We know its to be in October but we have a holiday planned (which we both need badly) and they still have no date to give us!! Maybe will try ringing them again today! 

The waiting is so hard, you try every day to pretend everything is ok and put on a front to the outside world.  Really struggling with all of that at the min.  

Wish you all the luck with your journey and hope you get word for treatment really soon! 

Take care 

Alabama
x


----------



## mumstheword

Well any news on your date yet? hopefully it doesn't interfere with the hols - as I'm sure you could do with one!!!  I'm waiting for AF to come so I can ring the clinc and book my scan to start treatment.  I can hardly wait anymore.  Wishing the days away.  Another 8/9 to go!! .. . .


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hey mumstheword

Your situation is exactly the same as mine and im waiting for AF to arrive within the next 2 weeks to start treatment with donor sperm in Belfast.  Excited but extremely nervous! Great having someone on here who is going through the same thing at around the same time in the same place!!


----------



## Alabama

Hi Mumstheword,

Had the test yesterday, wasnt expecting to get the results on the same day. Not good, we were told there was nothing there  . Have sent sample to pathology for more tests. Not sure what that means. We are both absolutley devastated and DH feels useless.  Keep telling him as long as we have each other through this we will be fine. 

Really excited for you and your dh, hope you hear word soon about when you start treatment!!! 

If you dont mind me asking about how everything works with SD or if there is another thread with more info.  My dh and I haven't talked about it yet, just not sure about the process and what happens.

Hi Happinessplease

Wishing you all the best in your journey.  

Alabama
x


----------



## bella2

Hi everyone. 
I wonder if anyone van help me in my dilemma?  I've just finished another negative cycle with RFC and I have Had my 5th cycle with origin of which I did not like, can anyone advise me of any other clinics that they attended and felt good and secure with. 
I like the RFC, although because this is the 7th cycle and final one I feel I would maybe like to try bladtocycst this time. 
I was thinking of SIMM in Dublin? 
This had already cost a fortune so funds are beginning to get tight.  

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Arliparli

Hi Ladies

Can i join in your group here.  I used to be on the Lanarkshire Girls board but have moved from Scotland to Lisburn.  I have been TTC for over 10 years now and am on the last throw of the dice.  I have had to unsucessfull IVF cycles and am awaiting my last attempt in Belfast.  I have my first appointment on Thursday in Grove Well Being centre in Belfast.  Is anyone familiar with this place and if so , are they ok ?

Lots of questions as I am interested in finding out if the system is the same over here in Northern Ireland as it is in Scotland.

Arlene x


----------



## shenagh1

hi arliparli,

we had our first cons in july in the grove wellbeing centre with dr traub! who is very blunt and tells it how it is! we are now awaiting our followup appointment but in the meantime he referred us to craigavon for free iui! which we were receiving anyway!! fingers crossed you have a good meeting xx


----------



## bump14

Hi Arliparli,
I have a suspicion that the Royal only fund up to the age of 40, but you would need to check this.
Bump


----------



## wifeyw

shenagh1 said:


> hi arliparli,
> 
> we had our first cons in july in the grove wellbeing centre with dr traub! who is very blunt and tells it how it is! we are now awaiting our followup appointment but in the meantime he referred us to craigavon for free iui! which we were receiving anyway!! fingers crossed you have a good meeting xx


Hi shenagh, We had our con in july also with Dr Traub, I found him blunt too he seems to seen alot of people and is well experiences i think thats why he dismisses everything. I went in with some questions and he told me that we weren't at that stage yet to answer them and cut me off completely. but i realized that we will only get some answers with each appointment... so we know it's a step at a time. the RFC is hard to get hold of i have been phoning about 3 days with no joy it's driving me crazy. We are awaiting a review appointment which we were told would be 6 weeks after DH biopsy that was 25th july. Has anyone else got through to the RFC appoinment line? xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Wifey

Did you send an email?

Jillyhen


----------



## wifeyw

Jillyhen said:


> Wifey
> 
> Did you send an email?
> 
> Jillyhen


Yeah Jillyhen i did send them one yesterday but still no reply :-( x


----------



## lastchancer

Wifey - best time to call is at 10am when the line opens


----------



## shenagh1

Wifey like yourself we are waiting on our next appointment!! It is to be at the start of December but if no letter received i will be ringing them around mid Nov. he put down any of my questions also and told me i just needed to lose weight but hadn't even weighed me just asked what i thought i was and im not heavy! I hope we get better answers soon xx

let me know how u get one


----------



## Jillyhen

Any luck wifey?


----------



## wifeyw

Jillyhen said:


> Any luck wifey?


No luck jillyhen :-(

shenagh good luck and i hope u get ur letter on time judgin by mine u may have a long wait... Do you know your BMI? it has to be under 29.9. He hadn't said about me losing weight i know i have to but i had told him that i'd lost nearly 4 stone already and i still need to lose some more before it is under that i think im 30.8 or somethin well the last time i checked. I'm afraid of him putting ours off and telling me to come back after i've lost more but i do and then get knocked and lose heart just feels like i've hit a brick wall right now and is so hard. I'm trying zumba and going to try lose abit more before going back but easier said than done!! Good luck xx


----------



## mumstheword

Hi Alabama - I'm so sorry to hear your news - we got the same result in June and I'm still reeling.  Doesn't matter what anyone says you still cling onto hope that there will be one in there and you can have your own biological child.  I hope your DH is coming to terms with it.  My dh had kind of accepted at his second 0 count that he would never be a biological dad but even though I know him over 10 years he still continues to surprise me - I was proud of how he handled things and how he has moved onto accepting help from a donor.  He will be a great dad - I just hope it works and I can give him the family he deserves!  We decided to share with our family and friends what we were going through and talking about it with everyone really helped us come to terms with all the ins and outs of having a child born from a donor. You asked about how you can use a donor and well we went thru a private clinic in Belfast.  We were recommended three clinics to use and we chose and paid for our donor over the internet.  As soon as the sperm arrived at the clinic I was ready to start treatment.  We decided to go private because we still haven't had our review from the TESE with the rvh.  They said we would be put on the list once my husband had his extraction and well its Oct now and we're still not on the list! and to be honest I felt that when we do get added to the list, we'd be waiting on the list for over a year - and then are only entitled to one free IVF cycle on the NHS.  If it didn't work we'd have to pay for it anyway.  I decided it wasn't worth wasting time waiting, I'm 30 now and well my clock started ticking a lot louder when I knew I could never get pregnant with my dh.  I really wish you luck with whatever you decide.  Its a scary step but after being inseminated today for the very first time I hope its worth it!  

Hi HAPPINESS PLEASE how ru Have you started your treament yet? You live in Belfast too? I was holding my breath all week.  Started drugs last wed and my first scan the following wed showed two big folliciles on left ovary, one starting to get slightly bigger on the right and ten smaller ones.  My clinic only allows treatment for two follicles so I taut we'd be cancelled this cycle.  Turns out on Friday - much to our surprise that the two were ready to go and the other one had stayed put!!!   We had out first go with DIUI today.  Then they packed me off with pessaires to take for next two weeks.... Now the waiting truely begins! Let me know how you're getting on!! xxx

Bella2 - sorry to hear things haven't gone well for you, I looked into Simms myself but couldn't be bothered with all the travelling up and down.  I've been attending the other two clinics you have - How come your experience hasn't been good? What treatment are you in for?

Arlene - Hi!! Have heard of the Grove but haven't been to ot myself.  Hope you have more luck over here!! xx

Wifeyw - My dh had his TESE at the end of June and we were told it would be six weeks before our review with RVH.  I rang in August and they said it would be Nov.  We still haven't heard from them.  We decided to pay for a private review to see what our options were (but to be honest) this was a real waste of £150, I was led to believe that once we had this review we would be on 'the list' but she said after we were misled, we would have to have counsilling first then come back for another appt (more money) bcos we were going down the donor route as my husband has sertoli only cell syndrome, and well we had our counsilling in August and we still aren't on  any list!!!!! Very, very, frustrating.  So if its any good I'll let you now when we get our appt at least then yours shouldn't be too long after?..

Hope everyone else is keeping ok! If you haven't read the above - well we had DIUI TODAY!!!! and this is my first chance to get pregnant, ever!! so I'm excited! and anxious.. the first proper two week wait looks more daunting when you are in it!!!!! wish me luck.   xoxox


----------



## Fe76

Hi everyone,

Firstly can i just say i'm very new to this site....like tonight!! And, not sure if i'm commenting on something i shouldn't be or if i'm in the right place, its a bit of a minefield this site but my best friend is on here and I have it on good authority that its very useful!!

I live in norther ireland and have recently been diagnosed with endometriosis and was wondering if there are any other people out there in N.Ireland with any info on these sort of things............anything fertility related.....so i guess this is a good place to start!!!

Had a laparoscopy last thursday which confirmed quite bad endometriosis, couldn't do any treatment as its too advanced so booked for another surgery, back on the waiting list....and its in quite a few locations with associated risks of surgery. So, all new to this and its been a bit of a steep learning curve, all info and advice welcome! Was just wondering if there are any other women on here that have had similar surgery or treatments in northern ireland and what surgeon they have had? Hope you don't mind me joining in, but it would be lovely to chat!

Thank you in advance and hope you are all having success in your fertility journeys.

Fe x


----------



## shenagh1

Fe- where did u get Ur surgery done in? Some of us are under different docs than others x


----------



## Fe76

Hi there, thanks for reply, I had lap done in belfast city hosp under Dr Hans Nagar...? anyone under him? don't know much about these things as all new. x


----------



## shazd

Stork Fertility Information & Support Group

Male Fertility and how to test it!
Professor Sheena Lewis - Reproductive Medicine QUB, Lewis Fertility Testing Ltd

When: Thursday 27 October at 8.00pm.
Where: WRDA, 6 Mount Charles (off Botanic Avenue), Belfast BT7 1NZ 
For more information please contact:

Sharon Davidson on tel no. 02890-825677 or 07837-987562 or email [email protected].
Charity No: 1099960
Charity Registered in Scotland No: SC039511 Company Registration No: 4822073
Biography
Professor Sheena Lewis
Reproductive Medicine QUB
Lewis Fertility Testing Ltd
Over the past 20 years, Sheena has led the Reproductive Medicine research group at Queens University, Belfast. 
Her research has focused on male infertility and in particular sperm DNA fragmentation testing where her goal has been to identify causes of and treatments for male infertility by developing novel biomarkers. 
Sheena is Chair of the Andrology Special Interest Group of ESHRE, treasurer of the British Andrology Society, a member of the Executive committee of the British Fertility Society and past Vice Chair of the Irish Fertility Society. 
Sheena is a speaker at this year's Fertility Show presenting a workshop entitled 'Sex, Drugs and Rock & Roll - the impact on a man's sperm' 
I N UK are charity partners of The Fertility Show

London Olympia, 4th & 5th Nov 2011.

For more information go to www.fertilityshow.co.uk

/links


----------



## wifeyw

mumstheword said:


> Hi Alabama - I'm so sorry to hear your news - we got the same result in June and I'm still reeling. Doesn't matter what anyone says you still cling onto hope that there will be one in there and you can have your own biological child. I hope your DH is coming to terms with it. My dh had kind of accepted at his second 0 count that he would never be a biological dad but even though I know him over 10 years he still continues to surprise me - I was proud of how he handled things and how he has moved onto accepting help from a donor. He will be a great dad - I just hope it works and I can give him the family he deserves! We decided to share with our family and friends what we were going through and talking about it with everyone really helped us come to terms with all the ins and outs of having a child born from a donor. You asked about how you can use a donor and well we went thru a private clinic in Belfast. We were recommended three clinics to use and we chose and paid for our donor over the internet. As soon as the sperm arrived at the clinic I was ready to start treatment. We decided to go private because we still haven't had our review from the TESE with the rvh. They said we would be put on the list once my husband had his extraction and well its Oct now and we're still not on the list! and to be honest I felt that when we do get added to the list, we'd be waiting on the list for over a year - and then are only entitled to one free IVF cycle on the NHS. If it didn't work we'd have to pay for it anyway. I decided it wasn't worth wasting time waiting, I'm 30 now and well my clock started ticking a lot louder when I knew I could never get pregnant with my dh. I really wish you luck with whatever you decide. Its a scary step but after being inseminated today for the very first time I hope its worth it!
> 
> Hi HAPPINESS PLEASE how ru Have you started your treament yet? You live in Belfast too? I was holding my breath all week. Started drugs last wed and my first scan the following wed showed two big folliciles on left ovary, one starting to get slightly bigger on the right and ten smaller ones. My clinic only allows treatment for two follicles so I taut we'd be cancelled this cycle. Turns out on Friday - much to our surprise that the two were ready to go and the other one had stayed put!!!  We had out first go with DIUI today. Then they packed me off with pessaires to take for next two weeks.... Now the waiting truely begins! Let me know how you're getting on!! xxx
> 
> Bella2 - sorry to hear things haven't gone well for you, I looked into Simms myself but couldn't be bothered with all the travelling up and down. I've been attending the other two clinics you have - How come your experience hasn't been good? What treatment are you in for?
> 
> Arlene - Hi!! Have heard of the Grove but haven't been to ot myself. Hope you have more luck over here!! xx
> 
> Wifeyw - My dh had his TESE at the end of June and we were told it would be six weeks before our review with RVH. I rang in August and they said it would be Nov. We still haven't heard from them. We decided to pay for a private review to see what our options were (but to be honest) this was a real waste of £150, I was led to believe that once we had this review we would be on 'the list' but she said after we were misled, we would have to have counsilling first then come back for another appt (more money) bcos we were going down the donor route as my husband has sertoli only cell syndrome, and well we had our counsilling in August and we still aren't on any list!!!!! Very, very, frustrating. So if its any good I'll let you now when we get our appt at least then yours shouldn't be too long after?..
> 
> Hope everyone else is keeping ok! If you haven't read the above - well we had DIUI TODAY!!!! and this is my first chance to get pregnant, ever!! so I'm excited! and anxious.. the first proper two week wait looks more daunting when you are in it!!!!! wish me luck.  xoxox


Hi mumstheword, I've got my fingers crossed for you and think positive!! keep us posted. Im sure it was so hard to accept and move on to the next step but it's exciting at the same time. how did you find the counsililing? we acutally considered it when we got the news DH had a hard time accepting and taking everything in but thankfully we found some wiggles in there. The RVH is madness to get through to. We actually thought about paying for it too... It might still happen. I had a feeling because we weren't having donor that we would have been on the list after the review well we were hoping but i know they prob would have tests to do on me and i don't know if they have to wait on them results etc plus i need to get my BMI down too :-/ good luck xx


----------



## Boo333

Hi Everyone

Fe - I have endo too you can get really useful info on the Endometriosis UK web site.  I had laparoscopy too but not in Belfast.  My consultant put me on drugs for 6 months to put my body into fake menopause to treat my endo.  But everyone is different and consultant's probably have different approaches.

The endo section on here is also really good to chat to people.

Just a wee quicky.

Boo


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hi there is there any northern ireland ladies still on here? Im new and would love some advice and help

Thanks


----------



## shenagh1

Hey waiting4baby the majority of the women in this thread are! Which clinic are u in? X 

shoot away with any questions xx


----------



## Jen xx

Hey girls,just thought I'd jump on and say hey,not sure wat stage use r all at but I'm in northern ireland too so be good to chat to local girlies 

Jenna xx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey Jen! Can i ask who you got pregnant under? Xx


----------



## Jen xx

Yea ask away pet,dr traub in rfc was our consultant!!

Jenna xx


----------



## wifeyw

Hi everyone, Just thought i'd update i managed to get through to the RVH today and the girl said that they sent a letter out on friday so we have our review appointment on the 5th dec so nervous to what dr traubs going to say but excited that it will be another step forward. anyword on anyone elses appointments? 

mumstheword - did you test?

xx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Wifey - glad your got your review appointment sorted.  Im still waiting on my review, but i did get a letter regarding my MRI Scan so hopefully my review wont be too much longer!

Welcome to the board waiting4ababy - most of us ladies are from NI.  What hospital are you at and also what stage?


----------



## wifeyw

babydreams282 said:


> Hey Wifey - glad your got your review appointment sorted. Im still waiting on my review, but i did get a letter regarding my MRI Scan so hopefully my review wont be too much longer!
> 
> Welcome to the board waiting4ababy - most of us ladies are from NI. What hospital are you at and also what stage?


That's good news at least it's moving forward which is good your letter will prob be send out with in the next week or so ... Im so nervous, i need to get my BMI down and i know he's to do a few more test on me cause i've PCOS before we are put on the list. If we are having ICSI do they still have to do the HSG test on me does anyone know? i just want to know what test to expect. Has anyone been through or at the same place we are now or abit in front that can shed light on what they will do? I hate waiting.... :-( i will be counting down the days. xx


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Wifey - i can only tell you what happened to me, i suppose everyone is different but when my hubby had the sa done, it was a very low count, we were advised to get this done again, again his count was extremely low, all i had done was bloods and an internal scan.  After we got the second result back we were advised to go straight on this list for ICSI.  No more tests for me just had to wait on my offer.  After 12 months on the list we got our offer, had our tx, which failed and after being in so much pain for weeks after our failed cycle i was told i have Endo, which was noted at my ET but i was never told.  I now need an MRI Scan and surgery before i can even have anymore tx.


----------



## mondonn05

Hi girls!

Do you mind if I jump on here too? I started another thread there without realising this one was here duh! I was wondering if any of you have gone through Ovulation Induction in the RFC? I would love to know how they operate as I will be starting there at the end of the month. I have already completed 6 cycles of OI with Craigavon but I am a patient of Dr McManus in the Royal so she has referred me back to her again!

I would be so grateful of any support on here and thank you so much in advance!


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hi mumstheword.  Hope all goes well and your 2 week wait isn't too frustrating!!  I started treatment last wednesday and Im up tomorrow to see how its all going.  Im not Belfast area im in the derry area.  Its a trek everytime we've an appt at Origin but I hope to God its worth it!!

Hope everyone else is o.k and feeling positive about their journeys ahead!


----------



## shenagh1

Hey mondonn what did u have done in craigavon? Where u under Mr heasley there? Im currently waiting for my second appt for ivf with Dr traub but am still attending craigAvon for iui! X


----------



## wifeyw

babydreams282 said:


> Hi Wifey - i can only tell you what happened to me, i suppose everyone is different but when my hubby had the sa done, it was a very low count, we were advised to get this done again, again his count was extremely low, all i had done was bloods and an internal scan. After we got the second result back we were advised to go straight on this list for ICSI. No more tests for me just had to wait on my offer. After 12 months on the list we got our offer, had our tx, which failed and after being in so much pain for weeks after our failed cycle i was told i have Endo, which was noted at my ET but i was never told. I now need an MRI Scan and surgery before i can even have anymore tx.


That would make me so mad if i found that out does that mean your one and only chance is wasted? i would appeal that because they should have done more tests if they suspected endro. have you to go private now? are you with dr traub? Althought i don't want to be doing all these test and just get on with it, i'd rather have a better chance by known if theres anythings wrong that could ruin the one and only chance we got and be waiting an extra few months. My sister has endro and PCOS they said she would find it hard to have kids and she got the coil out and tried the said it might help her endro if she got pregnant it was either that or get womb removed shes now 2 little ones 2yrs and 5 weeks old all natural but her GP didn't do much she had to pay private so they could do key hole to remove some the endro from her organs. she said it has helped her having a baby but before she got pregnant with the youngest she thought it was back again. Good luck x


----------



## mumstheword

Hi all and Happiness PLease

The 2ww is more frustrating than I thought! I've one more week to go now - so testing next monday if AF doesn't come first..   Have been having cramps since fri - just on the right hand side though (so don't know what thats all about) but hoping its part of the process.  Fingers crossed for you tomoro Happiness PLease I hope the follicles are growing! Only 2 tho!! 

Hi Wifeyw - we got our letter today.  Its for 6th dec! Go figure.  My DH had his tese in June and we're getting our review after you guys! That's typical NHS.  So much for queueing systems! lol.  Good luck with yours - all of ours have been at the RVH but this one is with Dr Traubb at Grove Wellbeing Centre.  Altho in saying that we were supposed to have him for my DHs TESE but it was Dr Joy instead.  Didn't give us the Joy we were after tho.  Hope youre getting the BMI down - it all helps!! The couselling had to be done bcos we were donor.  TBH I was sick and had to climb out of my sick bed to go to it and nearly passed out half way thru the meeting.  It wasn't so much about us - but more about the donor child and when we would tell them.  I think she was impressed as we had thought more about it than she had expected so gave the answers she was looking for, which meant we only needed the one session!!  

Hi Momdonn - ggodluck with your treatment in rvh.  I haven't been thru it yet but hope it gets you the BFP!!

Hey Jen and waiting4baby and all the other newbees.  Theres loads of girls trying to get pregnant from NI on here - so you're not alone! They're a great help (and practically everything is covered here!) someones been through it or is going through it so don't be afraid to ask, it really does help!! Good luck with your own journeys!!

xoxox


----------



## babydreams282

Wifey - i was absolutely livid and so was my DH but thats the NHS for ya, i had to calm myself down and move on.  We were under Dr Williamson, although Dr Traub did my scans, Prof did my ec and Dr McManus did the ET so take your pick.  The last time i was up the Prof seen me and requested the MRI so i hope when i got back to get the results its him.  After i have whatever surgery i need, we are thinking of going with Origin but only under the prof.  Otherwise im thinking of trying GCRM in Glasgow.  We have decided to have one more go and thats it so i want to be sure i pick the right clinic to go with.


----------



## wifeyw

mumstheword said:


> Hi all and Happiness PLease
> 
> The 2ww is more frustrating than I thought! I've one more week to go now - so testing next monday if AF doesn't come first..  Have been having cramps since fri - just on the right hand side though (so don't know what thats all about) but hoping its part of the process. Fingers crossed for you tomoro Happiness PLease I hope the follicles are growing! Only 2 tho!!
> 
> Hi Wifeyw - we got our letter today. Its for 6th dec! Go figure. My DH had his tese in June and we're getting our review after you guys! That's typical NHS. So much for queueing systems! lol. Good luck with yours - all of ours have been at the RVH but this one is with Dr Traubb at Grove Wellbeing Centre. Altho in saying that we were supposed to have him for my DHs TESE but it was Dr Joy instead. Didn't give us the Joy we were after tho. Hope youre getting the BMI down - it all helps!! The couselling had to be done bcos we were donor. TBH I was sick and had to climb out of my sick bed to go to it and nearly passed out half way thru the meeting. It wasn't so much about us - but more about the donor child and when we would tell them. I think she was impressed as we had thought more about it than she had expected so gave the answers she was looking for, which meant we only needed the one session!!


mumstheword - i will have my fingers crossed for you testing on monday wish you the best of luck. Can't believe they gave you an appointment a day after us and you were a month before it's crazy lol. Did you not ask the DR why you got a different Dr. I think that is so im personal.. I know DH had bloods done with a different DR and we had to go through everything all over again even though the notes were in front of him . As for my BMI i just cant seem to get motivated because i have lost 3 and half stone already it seems to have hit a brick wall.. you would think with this appointment coming up id find extra energy. I just don't get time. I work 2 jobs and in my spare time i bake cakes, wedding christening etc. WE had thought alot going through the TESE about donors and what would happen etc i think it's something that you have to do to prepare yourself for getting that news. We talked about when we would tell the baby if ever we were in that poisition etc. It seems like you have your heads around it and are positive about moving forward  good luck xx

babydreams - I know it's something you can't hold on to especially when all you want is to get the ball rolling. As i said to mumstheword i think it's so im personal getting different DR's all the time. Do you need to live in glasgow to go there? are they cheaper to go with? let us know how it all goes incase we have to go down there, when we got our letter for the review DH was asking what sort of time it will be before we get the ball rolling... He was going mad saying we will be old and grey and not get to enjoy our time whenever it does happen for us ( he keeps worring as he has health issues he has a kidney transplant and it's failing so he's worried about being well to enjoy the experience, which i can see his point) so we might need to pay private to get there quick although we don't have the extra money im sure we could get some up. I have even thought about making cupcakes for infertility to help with it and the rest of the money we don't use put it towards someone elses treatment. i wish you the best of luck with your surgery xx


----------



## mumstheword

Hi Wifeyw - 3 and a half stone!!! you've done amazing! no wonder your fed up now.  I lost a stone to help improve our chances and hit the brick wall then.  My BMI is spot on but I found it so difficult to lose.  Good luck to you with the rest of the weight loss - esp when surrounded by all your baking! I'm a sucker for sweet stuff! :0)

AFM - three more mornings to wait...


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello girlies

Hope you are all well..

Mumsthe word hang in there you havent long to go.

I have been lurking on here but havent posted in ages..

Babyd, a freiend has mine has just been to gcrm and after 4 attempts at the rfc she is now preg after having a blastocyst.

Jillyhen


----------



## wifeyw

mumstheword said:


> Hi Wifeyw - 3 and a half stone!!! you've done amazing! no wonder your fed up now. I lost a stone to help improve our chances and hit the brick wall then. My BMI is spot on but I found it so difficult to lose. Good luck to you with the rest of the weight loss - esp when surrounded by all your baking! I'm a sucker for sweet stuff! :0)
> 
> AFM - three more mornings to wait...


mumsthe word - that was over past couple years took me to lose it my BMI the last time is 30.8 or something like that it's prob up more now as i've not been at the gym in a while.But still abit to go to get down under 29.9 How long did it take you to lose the stone? I don't mind sweet stuff but i can control myself around my cakes lol Im good and don't have any just tell DH to eat it quick so i don't lol.


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hello girls Im posting to vent my frustrations so apologies in advance.

Just been for my 2nd scan to be told I have 5 leading follicles.  Obviously treatment is abandoned.  So angry and frustrated.  Don't know if there are any positives at all to this.  I might be too stimulated and might not come down for next month and because its close to Christmas it may not happen next month.  Had a good cry to myself but now I am so angry.  Just keep wondering why me??  Just feeling sorry for myself but this process is so frustrating and 2 of my friends have had babies this week so its making me very emotional.  

Feeling extremely sorry for myself so apologies again for the post.

Hope you all are having more positive cycles!!


----------



## lgs30

girls its been soooooo long since iv posted on here am a real old hand here an i no no one     hows it all goin iv been up for my fet yesterday an to say the least am none to impressed wit rcf they never done a scan to see linin of womb just relied on my opk


----------



## bronagh27

Hi girls, I havent been on this in ages- partly through being in really bad form. I am currently half way through my 2ww but got my letter for my ivf to begin shortly in the royal. anyone in the same position?

Best wishes to you all


----------



## bronagh27

by the way, does anyone know how to add your brief history to your profile- I havent a clue how to use this properly!!


----------



## Jen xx

Hey bronagh

Good luck with ur 2ww,fingers crossed u get ur bfp at the end of it  to add ur history just go to ur profile forum and add all details to ur signature box 

Jenna xx


----------



## lgs30

girls not feelin in great form today i had my fet an today iv had alot of cramps anyone else felt like this


----------



## Tessykins

Hi Igs, I'm usually on  the Current Cyclers thread but I thought I'd jump on here.  It's really not unheard of to get cramps - are you on prognova and crinone gel?  These can create cramps, sore boobs etc.  Please don't despair as I think according to your last post you only had your et a few days ago?  You still have time to go and I hope you get some      back.

I ordered the Zita West book which arrived today, I was having a good look at embryo development and they really do be busy when they're put back in there so you could be feeling your wee embies settling in   

How many did you have transferred pet?  I'm up for mine in a few weeks time too.

I was interested to read that they didn't do a lining scan - why didn't they do that?

I hope that you can settle hun and I'm sending you the very best of luck. XXX


----------



## lgs30

hi tessykins id 1 grade a 10 cellit was natural cycle so they went by opk so they didnt scan


----------



## mumstheword

Hi Happinessplease - so sorry to hear that you didn't get to go ahead with the iui procedure.  Its such a nervous wait then to be told you can't go ahead.  I'm finding it harder and harder to be around pregnant people and babies too.  I had a good old cry to myself last nite and know exactly how you feel.  Was at a first birthday yesterday and well four pregnant people and lots of babies and toddlers.  Don't want to cut myself off from my family - but even my dh said it was soul destroying to be there.  And he was right! Especially when they lined all the pregnant people up for a photo and asked me to hold the baby while they took it.  All my family know what we're going through so it really was hard to hold back the tears!

So its hard not to feel sorry for yourself.  A good cry does help I think!   We're never going to get away from 'exposure' to other peoples happiness.  You can't go shopping, or turn on the tv, or see family without it constantly being in your face.  I don't know what the answer is... Hold the head up and keep trying!!! It has to be our turn soon.  

Wifeyw - It took me about two months to lose the stone.  I was 10 now I'm in and around 9.  Just taut it would help.  My BMI was alright at 10 anyway, just made me feel more in control losing a little bit, especially if it improves my chances.

AFM - did a wee cheapy pg test this morning and it was clearly -ve! Supposed to test tomoro with the pg test the clinic give me and then after that prob wait for the inevitable.  Grr!  Not giving up just yet - but it might be the case of better luck next time...

Hi to jillyhen, babyd and everyone else (hope you are keeping well!!) and good luck tessykins, bronagh27 and lgs30!  xoxox


----------



## Sulli_C

Hi everybody

I am relatively new to the whole infertility thing never mind this site ... I was only diagnosed after a laparoscopy 6 months ago with infertility after ttc for 18 months. I was told that scarring from previous surgery had fused together my tubes and organs etc. Massive shock to say the least. Paid for private referrals etc to be put on the RFC waiting lists, but then, feeling there was no point in waiting decided to go to Origin. At scan there was told 2 weeks ago that I actually have bilateral hydrosalpinges, a fibroid and 2 cysts on my ovaries - although consultant not too worried by these. Left the clinic agreeing to go to planning etc before questioning the fluid in tubes thing. When did question it was told that clipping or removing the tubes can cause reduced ovarian function and antibodies around scar tissue which could kill embryo so clipping or removal of tubes maybe not best in my case where already reduced egg reserve. Am due to start meds, subject to scan, when my next AF arrives but increasingly feeling like it is just going to be a total waste of time. Doctors tell me hydro affects chances by 5% but everything I read says 50%. I do trust the doctors - I don't think I have been given any reason not to. I tell myself there is no rhyme or reason to IVF working / not working for anybody so don't get into the statistics thing. But I can't help feeling so disheartened before I even start and am veering between on a good day preparing myself for 6 cycles and on a bad day wondering what I am putting myself through even this for. Think I just need a kick up the backside!


----------



## Angie Baby

hi ladies hope you are all doing well what ever position in your journey your in, its a hard long process. I havent been on here in a long time, I have been going through treatment from 2007 so many ups and downs suprised i am still sane. still no pregnancy but still hoping. currently at origin having a fet ET due 17th November. on so many meds this time, superfact, cleaxane, prednisalone, and prognova tablets high dose of 14mg a day due to always thing womb lining. headaches are such a pain this time round. 

anyhow just wanted to say hi and to keep in touch. xo


----------



## Boo333

Hi Ladies

So much going on here with new people and people coming back.

Angie Baby.  Glad you are still sane after trying so long.  I hope this FET does the trick.

Sulli_C.  I know how you feel its hard so be positive.

Mumstheword: sorry your test was neg. my sis due 3rd baby in Feb its really tough and all my close friends have at least 2.  I am the odd one out 

Lgs30 fingers crossed for you.  

Tessykins would you recommed Zita West book?

Happiness sorry your treatment got cancelled.  Can't imagine how you are feeling now.

Sorry I know I have missed people out. Memory of a gold fish.

AFM  I am about half way through 2ww AF due on Sunday 13th.  I have been in foul mood for past week.  I feel really low I haven't been able to concentrate at work all last week and biting head of poor DH.  Was at my friend's dad's funeral today and it was really sad.

I think I need a good cry!  Glad to be off work his week as just don't feel up to it.  I just don't know how much longer I can do 2ww followed by disappointment.

Really sorry for the downer just need to get it out!

Boo
xxx


----------



## bronagh27

Hi all- my memory is like a goldfish too so I hope I get most of you mentioned. this is really a tough journey- no one understands what it is like apart from those who are suffering the same. hopefully some day we will all have something positive.
Angiebaby -  I hope all works out, i really do. keep in touch- it really helps to talk to others. 
sulli_C  - I cant even imagine what its like- but i really do get annoyed when you go and see your GP to be told to try and conceive for another while. then when they eventually do listen and decide to refer you on, it seems like so much time was wasted when you could have been using all them younger eggs. thats why i went privately to dr heasley. wish i had of done much earlier. 

Boo333, i am in the same position as you- in the 2ww. I am currently day 11 DPO and too scared to even think about a test to see if i get BFP. i just think its easier being in limbo sometimes instead of facing reality.

Hi to jillyhen, tessykins, lgs 30 and mumstheword- hope you are all well, hopefully there will be a BFP from some of us soon xxxx


----------



## lgs30

aww girls am feelin soooo low today feel like this has not worked an crampin an awful sore back     just wish i new i did do a poas which i no is too early well i think it is its so not fair     sorry for sounding such a drag


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Lgs30 - sorry your feeling so down hun, come on dig deep and get that PMA back, its not over yet, whens your OTD?

Im sending you and all the other girls that our on the 2ww some                    .

How many do we have testing soon?


----------



## lgs30

hi babydreams its next thursday but iv like sharp nippin pain in my pubic area (sorry if tmi)   its as if something as cuttin me inside


----------



## Journey09

Hey to everyone on here, i hope im posting this to the right place!! I had my first ICSI treatment with RFC in September 2011 however it resulted in a   - so gutted!! Anyways i sent form back to RFC to have an appointment with consultant to see what went wrong etc but still have received one!! Was seriously considering going to a private clinic but not sure where to go, any advice or any recommendations would be greatly appreciated??


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Journey - sorry to hear about your bfn   its so not fair.  I too had ICSI tx with RFC in July 2011 and just got my review appointment two days ago for 21st November, im still none the wiser about what went wrong and i dont know if i'll even get any answers but i still wanted a review with them to discuss.  The waiting around is the worst part and although i dont have any recommendations for you, all i can say is know how your feeling.

I really hope your review comes in soon and that way you'll be able to decide on your next step! 

While your waiting theres a tread here called Limbo Land its just somewhere to get support while you wait, all the girls are great, you should come over!


----------



## Journey09

thanks so much babydreams for your reply!! You are so right, the waiting around is the worst part!! If only they can give us answers to say what went wrong and what could be done next time around!! Hopefully some day our dream will happen  

x


----------



## mumstheword

Hey girls - how are you all keeping?

Sorry I haven't been on - but wasn't in the modd after the bfn.  You really do build your hopes up and the 2ww is a nightmare.  Well thats my first go over - three left! Thats the scary thought! Don't know what I'll do after that! We have our review with the consultant next week (private)... don't know what he will say?? eh... sorry it didn't work? I don't even know what questions I am supposed to ask him? We are using donor sperm and I have a clean bill of health so I don't know what to ask him.  I guess its just luck of the draw whatever way we look at it?

Wifey....Had my review with the rvh last week.  we got our appt cancelled for 6th dec, then another letter cancelling next appt til jan! So I rang up! We have been waiting so long just to be put on the list.  Now we are!!! so this time next year we should be having our ivf!    How are you getting on? Did yours get cancelled?

Happinessplease - how ru keeping?  Any more word on your next go with Origin?  out of interest did you lose out on much money when they overstimed you?  I'm hoping to go again next month (another donor iui).

Lgs30 - I hope the pain has gone away?! If not - is there not a nurse you can contact on call? I don't think you should be in proper pain.  You should get yourself checked out!!! Fingers crossed that you are feeling better soon.  

Hi to journey09, babydreams282 - maybe you could help me with the review questions? 

Goodluck to bronagh27 and boo333 - hopefully we have some good news from the NI girls soon!!!Fingers crossed!!!

Fingers crossed angieb for your fet.  I'm using origin too but just for iui.  Unsuccessful so far but fingers crossed.   

Hi to everyone else out there..  xoxox


----------



## lgs30

hi girls as mines was a natural fet i done a test today 12dpt an it was neg so tried a opk an its post my heads   fried


----------



## Jillyhen

lgs

When is your offical testing day?

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma

aww someone please come and shake me.

just been told by a girl i work with (who's been trying for only a few months and uses me as a sounding board) that she's pregnant and i burst into tears.

i am having wobbles constantly


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw WeeEmma

Big hugs hun, im sure you feel like stabbing her.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Tessykins

Wee Emma, it's hard to take that sometimes especialy when people only try for a wee while.  I know it's not nice, but I do get annoyed at that and could scream at the injustice of it all!  What I tell myself now is that it's not me and they're not having my baby.

We've been having a real baby boom in work recently and the conversation always centres around children and when such and such is due and how such and such is feeling now that she's pregnant.  Think I'm getting more bored with it now than upset


----------



## wifeyw

mumstheword said:


> Hey girls - how are you all keeping?
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on - but wasn't in the modd after the bfn. You really do build your hopes up and the 2ww is a nightmare. Well thats my first go over - three left! Thats the scary thought! Don't know what I'll do after that! We have our review with the consultant next week (private)... don't know what he will say?? eh... sorry it didn't work? I don't even know what questions I am supposed to ask him? We are using donor sperm and I have a clean bill of health so I don't know what to ask him. I guess its just luck of the draw whatever way we look at it?
> 
> Wifey....Had my review with the rvh last week. we got our appt cancelled for 6th dec, then another letter cancelling next appt til jan! So I rang up! We have been waiting so long just to be put on the list. Now we are!!! so this time next year we should be having our ivf!  How are you getting on? Did yours get cancelled?


Hi mumtheword, so sorry about your BFN. Have you tried accuncture during your treatment? I've heard that it helps relax and more and more people say that's what got them Pregnant, i don't think it would hurt to give it a go. I think i am going to try it for stress levels and infertility. It's terrible when you get ur hopes up the good thing is you have more tries.

That's crazy, did they send a letter out canceling? I haven't heard anything as far as i know we are still set to go... Im wondering now should i phone and see cause if im waiting on a letter god knows when it will be. Were you to go to the RVH? Ours was for the grove wellbeing... theres alot of girls saying the RVH closes because of work getting done until jan. cause we are just awaiting review thats what made me think we would be ok cause we aren't to get anything done. So why have they canceled you if yours is just a review? it's crazy if you ask me but good news about the IVF exciting news so happy for you, im having butterflies for you lol What did she say on the phone about getting onto the list if you dont mind me asking? xx


----------



## lgs30

well girls its a BFN for me but the witch as yet to come    belfat said am to keep on testin to she arrives belfast has treated me awful for the money we av paid


----------



## babydreams282

So sorry lgs30 - its just devasted getting a bfn, i hope you and DH are ok  .  If you dont mind me asking were you private with the RFC or with Origin?


----------



## lgs30

i was privite with rfc never again it was like will take ur money but dont b expectin much am writin a letter to complain am disgusted i just new this wasnt goin to work no scans as it was a natural fet but my af is all over the show so how cud they even tell by a opk they didnt even provide that it was ok them things arent a 100% sorry am just so cross tbh


----------



## Jillyhen

aw lgs sorry to hear your news...

I wasnt totally happy at my review had initial appt at origin and found the nurse lovely...


----------



## lgs30

am so cross i rang yesterday an told them i didnt wany a review


----------



## Jillyhen

lgs 30

How you doin?

I didnt want to pay the rfc any money to go private, we where very impressed with origin

Jillyhen


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Hi Jillyhen,

Was it you that mentioned the prices had come down a bit at Origin?  If you don't mind me asking, what are they charging now?  We would need ISCI, isn't that like you guys too?

Hope wee Granny is doing good x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Footprints,

Yeah we got an updated price list when we where up. should be on their website. Think its a different of £500 or so..

Granny doin well thanks we where  in last nite a bit confused but looking at lot better.

Jillyhen


----------



## mumstheword

I'm with Origin too and altho we've nothing to show for the £4500 we've spent so far (Donor IUI) we've had quite a positive experience.  We're hoping to try again in Dec (if my period starts in time to allow for iui before xmas hols!).  Decided to tell no one (except you guys) that we're hopefully going thru another one in dec!  I think I found the constant texts and phone calls from everyone during the treatment and 2ww exhausting!

Wifey w - my review was in Grove Wellbeing too.  All of our other appts have been in the RVH.  We got our appt for 6th dec cancelled to 21st then 21st cancelled to jan.  I was not happy having to wait more time just to be added to the list.  I rang appts in rvh and they were really helpful as I explained we only wanted our names on the list - all other tests, counselling, etc have all been done, it was just to sign the paperwork for ivf and get on the list.  Hopefully (as yours was earlier than mine) it will go ahead as planned.  I haven't been to the grove b4 the review but its lovely! It is so new and fresh looking! a real treat compared to rvh.

Lgs30 - How ru? Its been such a hard two weeks on you with all the cramps and pains.  Will you be going for another cycle?  I've only been thru the one iui but the 2ww was the hardest most stressful time of the whole procedure (and the bit I dread the most having to repeat again).

Hi to everyone else and all the newbees! I think between us all we're bound to run into each other between origin and rvh! we should come up with a hand signal or something! lol!  Goodluck Jillyh with your procedure in Origin.  Ru going for IVF?

xox


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Thanks Jilly, I'll check out their website too.  I'm getting so impatient now but I know my time will come round soon enough.

Mumstheword - we could have a hand signal for each other & a totally different one for the RFC right now  

lots of babydust to everyone that's currently tx'ing xx


----------



## Maximom

(new to this site so not sure if this is being posted in the correct place)

Just recently had m/c at 6 weeks    and have received our review appt for 15.12.11 with Prof McClure at RFC Belfast. I've been told the appt will last approx 20 mins, can anyone advise what we can expect on the day and what questions we should be asking.
We have 4 x 1 day frozen embies...would the next step be to try using these?? 
Feeling very confused at the moment and very much in the dark as we were just sent straight home after our repeat preg scan which confirmed both our little angels were gone. We are very thankful however that our review appt arrived the very next day in the post...just think I'm gonna drive myself crazy from now till 15th Dec


----------



## yellowhope

Maximom

Firstly I'm so sorry for your sad loss, my heart goes out to you   The other place where you might find more support and information is on the early pregnancy loss section if you come out of the Ireland section and look through the main listing titles you will find it. xx


----------



## lastchancer

Maximom - so sorry for your loss.

re your review - at the appointment they will review your notes and confrim all that has happended - unfortunatley they wont be able to tell you why this has happended but should make some suggestions as to what the next step will be - as you thought this will most likely be FET with your wee snow babies - they usually like to leave 3-6 mths between TX's to give your body time to recover (and your emotional state) but FET's are given priority so hopefully this wont take too long for you when your ready to try again. 

if you have any questions at all (no matter how silly they sound to you) write them down and bring them with you as when you get in there your mind just goes blank and its nigh on impossible to reach anyone afterwards to get answers.

hope this helps xx


----------



## Maximom

Thanks girls, all of this is really very daunting so it's great to hear from people in the same situation.

Yellowhope....fingers crossed 2012 will be a good year for you (& maybe me)

Lastchancer...congrats on your wonderful news, I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly, it's won't be long till March!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Maximom, sorry to hear your news..  

mumsthe word, we are having another round of ivf,Dr Heasley said its the best way for us, as having iui,oi if they didnt work it would lead to ivf anyway, plus as there is nothing wrong it was the best thing for unexplained infertility..

Jillyhen x


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hi girls

I finally got my letter about my appeal... they turned it down!


----------



## Jillyhen

Ah cat, thats totally crap..


----------



## bronagh27

Hi all- I havent been on this in ages. My last round of gonal f failed and now about to start ivf in the royal. Jillyhen, i see you were with dr heasley too. What did you think of him? I thought him very good-very direct. but then i saw him on the origin website? I hope he hasnt left craigavon infertility clinic. 
Baby dust to all xx


----------



## dandygirl

Hi Bronagh27

Yes Dr. Heasley has left Craigavon to take up a post in Origin. I was also disappointed to hear that news recently as he was a great asset to the Craigavon area. There is now supposed to be a new(ish) young team of doctors in Craigavon but I've not had any experience of them yet.

D


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Bronagh

Yeah he has left Criagavon, we found him very nice and friendly..He was going to retire but origin contacted him to take over as clinical director..

Jillyhen


----------



## Journey09

Hey girls, 

Just wondering has anyone had any experience of Dr Efstathios Diakos based in Origin?? 

Thanks


----------



## bronagh27

Thanks dandygirl and jillyhen. I am disappointed to hear that- he was great. I hope I dont have to go to origin to see him but if i have to, i will  I heard that origin are doing free consultations at the moment?! How true that is, I dont know.

Good luck everyone, hope some of us has good news for christmas  xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Bronagh

They where doin free consultations with the nurse when i 1st plucked up the courage to try again,i think they maybe be doin the same with the consultants also.

Have a look on the web site.

Jillyhen


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Hi ladies, what a morning of snow we've had!  It took me 90 mins to get the 9 miles to work this morning.  Of course, I was bursting for a pee so it was very frustrating.
A good friend gave me goods news last night, she pregnant!  I'm, of course, over the moon for them but only you lovely ladies will understand my internal torment & pangs of envy.  My mates all know what we're going through so there was that awkward feeling that everyone was watching our reactions etc which makes it even more awkward.  They are due around the time that I reckon will be having treatment so I just pray my PMA will be sky high & I can be happy for them without bursting into tears like an eejit.  
I just needed to share that just not many understand.  
Hope you are all looking after yourselves in this ice xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw footprints   

Im know its so hard when someone tells you that they are expecting, you have this big grin but deep inside you are wishing the worst..

Im fed up getting asked when is our baby coming and no word.. I feel like telling them the true story but them dont want them to feel sorry.. Does that sound stupid?

The weather is horrendous we havent had much snow at all, thanks god..

Jillyhen


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Jilly - that doesn't sound stupid at all.  I don't want them to feel sorry for us, just maybe have a little sympathy & understanding.  For example, don't sit & complain about morning sickness etc when we'd all gladly be sick for 9 months straight just to have half a chance of holding our own little precious bundle.  Deep breath, rant over  
All of my close friends know what we're going through so thankfully the 'when are you guys going to start a family?' type questions have stopped.  We'll all get there, when it's our time  
Have a good Thursday xx


----------



## mondonn05

Hey girls!!

I don't post here very often but happened to be reading this morning and I saw some of you discussing the new consultant in Craigavon. I have been attending Craigavon for a year now, under Mr Heasley. I had an appointment with Dr McCormack when he first started a few weeks back and I have to say he is absolutely fantastic. He spent about 40 minutes just talking to me. He is very willing to listen and he agreed to try something that I had asked for that Mr Heasley wouldn't give me.

Long story short, on my first treatment with Dr McCormack I have gotten my BFP. I am very early days but I am having a scan tomorrow to make sure there is in fact a baby inside me!!

Hope you are all doing good xx


----------



## lastchancer

Monndonn - congrats on your BFP - hoping the scan continues with the good news - the perfect xmas present!


----------



## Maximom

Well girls I finally had my review appt yesterday with Prof McClure @ RFC. It was all very rushed as he was 40 minutes late turning up to clinic & when he finally did arrive (we were his first appt) he read our file wrong 3 times so was repeatedly making incorrect statements.....I was not amused. A little insensitive I thought considering what we've been through lately, but he seems like a really nice man and even wished us good luck when he came back out to call his next clients so i'll reserve judgement on the big guy for now!!

Anyway we asked any questions we thought were relevant at the time about our treatment but of course when we came home we thought of loads more.

As we suspected the next step for us is FET with our 4 wee snow babies so we've signed consent forms and have been told we should be seen before Easter, yeeeaaay!!

We know our wee frosties may not survive the thaw   any of you other ladies have 4 frozen embryo's to work with? How many survived till 
embryo transfer? Are the grade of thawed embryo's expected to be as good as fresh embryo's? What was the outcome, lots of BFP's I hope!!

Also wanted an idea of what meds we could expect to be prescribed. Prof said should be nasal spray, then either oral tablets or contraceptive pill instead of injections, then progesterone after transfer. He said meds would cost approx £300-400. Did any of you ladies go elsewhere for your meds to save money, or even try your GP for a prescription?

I want to feel in control of my treatment this time, especially since my wonderful parents are kindly paying for the treatment to give us a second chance.

I know i'll torture myself from now until April (or whenever I get my next appt) and I dont hold out much hope of getting to speak to anyone at RFC who will take the time to answer all of my questions.

Lots of luck to everyone going through treatment at the moment, may we all eventually get our much wanted  

Lynn xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Mondonn.

Congrats on your bfp.. Hope the scan went well.

Jillyhen x


----------



## mondonn05

Jillyhen and Lastchancer, thanks so much for the well wishes. I had my scan last Friday and I saw the wee sac but there wasn't much going on inside it. I am sick with nerves as I have another scan on Thursday and I am so afraid that there will still be nothing growing inside it!

I hope you are both well xo


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Oh girls, I need advice!!!!!  Letter has arrived through the door to say we're top of the NHS list  
I knew they had got a bit ahead of their usual 12 months waiting list but then with the building work etc I assumed it would be back to 12 months again so thought I'd hear from them in February for April.
Husby rang to tell me it had arrived and I'm to fill in some forms and return them by January 9th.
What's next  I know I should know all this now from reading these posts for months but I'm all in a tizz.  Does this mean I'll be starting on Feb AF?  My stomach is literally doing somersaults with nerves already.  Any & all advice is greatly appreciated.
2012 will hopefully be a good to us all


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Footprints calm down hun.. lol

You will have to go up for blood test 1st and from what i can remember they will ask you for date of a months af.. I know i got my letter in Nov and didnt start till jans af, started drugs 14th Feb..

I hope ive got it right..

Jillyhen


----------



## MaybeBaby79

lol Jilly, what am I like?  There was a form in it for my GP to prescribe me the pill as a lead in to my treatment.  Is this normal?  I'm not quite at the required BMI but not far off so it'll hopefully not be a big deal to shift.  I came straight home & did 20k on my spin bike, lol.  I'll maybe eat my turkey on my cross trainer on Sunday.....too much?  OK, must calm down a bit now & enjoy Christmas.  Relief to know it's finally time to step on the TX rollcoaster.  Have a lovely Christmas xx


----------



## Maximom

Footprints, I phoned RFC 31st Aug to find out when I would be seen & was told I was down for Sept cycle. Told the receptionist   was on her way so she sent my letter of offer by first class post. Received it (& AF) the very next day which was 1st Sept.
Had bloods done on day 2/3 for FSH levels. 
Collected my meds on 21st Sept and started nasal spray on 22nd....all happened very quickly for me.

Good luck with ur tx, the long wait is finally over...lets hope you get a lovely start to the new year with a  

Lynn


----------



## bronagh27

Hi all,

delighted to hear your good news mondonn05- I really hope your pregnancy progresses well and everything is going well. 

Footprints, I seem to be at the same stage as you- when i returned the forms to say i was proceeding with the IVF in november, i had to go to my GP and get the contraceptive pill prescribed- how ironic!! My DH and i had to go up one afternoon for about all of 20 seconds to get our bloods taken. DH had to take an entire day off just for that-aahhh!! Worth it in the end if all works out  

Now I am waiting on AF to arrive- 42 days since my last and no sign. I am definitely not pregnant- sooo frustrating that she is all out of sorts, especially when i am waiting for her to arrive- as soon as she does, i have to send a letter off immediately when the witch arrives 

Best of luck to everyone in this lonngggg journey and happy christmas to all


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Thanks girlies. I have to have this letter back by 9th January. AF is due on the 1st. Maybe I'll be able to start with Feb AF then. I thought BMI was to be 30 (mine's currently 31) but it says 35 on the letter.  I'm still going to try & shed some lbs in preparation. Poor DH loves his baths but that's it now til after tx. He's already in mourning but it'll be worth it in the long run  
Such a shame we can't get bloods done at GP, oh well. Nighty night ladies xx


----------



## lastchancer

Mondonn - sorry to hear yoru news - prayign thursday brings better news for you xxxxxx

Footprints - congrats on makign the top of the list - not sure what the script for the pill is in your offer letter but think that may depend on treatment you are having - You say you cant get bloods done at GP? i had mine done at my gp fro this TX cycle and there was no problem with this at all - i'd ask them and get your gp to do fsh and day 2/3 bloods when AF arrives over next couple of months just to be on safe side as if i hadnt gotten my gp to do mine i would have had to wait another month due to the way the appointment fell. at the very least you can see how this changes or stays the same each month. good luck with this cycle xxxxx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Thanks LastC. I just assumed I had to go to RFC for bloods but I'll happily try my GP. They've done it in the past for me. Much better than an hours drive, an hour in the car park, an hour in the waiting room, all for a 2 minute blood test. Hope you, DH & bump have a great Christmas xx


----------



## lastchancer

You said it Footprints! especially with the traffic at min with all those Xmas shoppers! Merry Christmas to you and your DH also - hoping 2012 brings your deepest wishes xxxx


----------



## theep

Hi Ladies

Would anyone have a number for RFC?  We had an appointment at the start of Nov with Dr Joy and she said she would put us on the NHS waiting list but I haven't received a letter to confirm that we are on the waiting list so I just want to check.

Thanks


----------



## justone

Hi *theep*!! Think the number is 90-635888. Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## theep

Justone, thanks so much for that.  I've tried ringing a few times today but there is no answer, I'll just keep trying.
Thanks again, x


----------



## justone

It might help * theep * if you call around 10am. I always found that I got an answer then...


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Was clearing out my bathroom cabinet earlier & you'll never guess?  I had bought a pregnancy test when we first started trying.  It's 'use by' date was Jan 2010.  I had to laugh or I'd cry


----------



## bronagh27

Hi all! I have finally got a bit of good news- as you know I was waiting on AF to come in order to start my IVF treatment. The witch still hadn't arrived this week which was unusually long for me-44 days- so I did a test to make sure and I got my BFP!! I can't believe it! I havent told anyone yet apart from DH.

So ladies, the impossible can happen- I am just treading very carefully this time and not getting overexcited as I miscarried recently with my 1st pregnancy. Hope you all have a lovely happy christmas- I hope my story will give you all hope xx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Oh Bronagh, that's fantastic news! What a brilliant Christmas present. I hope everything goes smoothly for you. Happy Christmas to all you lovely ladies & here's to a 'positive' 2012. Xxx


----------



## lastchancer

Congrats Bronagh - what a perfect xmas present xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maximom

Oh my word Bronagh that is fantastic news, wot a wonderful Christmas pressie.  

I hope that little bubba snuggles in tight and you have a happy healthy pregnancy.

Heres to a good times in 2012

Lynn xx


----------



## bronagh27

Thanks so much everyone- I don't yet know how to do the wee icons lol. Again, I think I seem to conceive when I think 'flip all this' and put it out of my mind. But I am well aware of how early I am and need to be so careful. 

Have a lovely christmas footprints, lastchancer and maximom. Lets hope 2012 will be a good year for us all xxx


----------



## bronagh27

Just to make the end of the year memorable, I miscarried yesterday. I kind of knew it was too good to be true  

Just to add to the dilemma, I am meant to be starting IVF- I really cant do it. I wonder if they would put me to the bottom of the list? I'm just so confused.

Sorry for being a total depressant tonight


----------



## lastchancer

oh Bronagh so sorry to read that - they will suspend you for 3-6mths i think to allow u to decide what to do.

thinking of you both xxx


----------



## hopewishpray

hi everyone im sorry havent been on this for a while we have finaly moved into our house after 3years of waiting on plans to be passed and building so christmas was lovely in our new home 
How was everyones christmas? sorry dont have alot of personals im going to have to read back and catch up!!!
Bronagh just read your post now im so sorry to hear your news   hope your ok honey   can i ask is it nhs ivf your waiting on or private reason im asking is we went on the nhs list in may this year which should mean we are up may 2012 but my husband works im merchant navy and is actually due to study for his captains ticket april and may in england i rang the rfc to see when we would be due to start  and their responce was we would recieve our letter at 10months to start treatment at 12months with my af which would be may i asked if it was possble to suspend it if my husband wasnt back till 25th of may and they said you cant suspend your nhs go!! 
while i understand its the nhs and they have big waiting list the not knowing is so hard as my dh cant tell his company to suspend him going to college as we dont know for definate when we will be going through it as i know may is a rough guide plus not sure of how long the process is if i start taking the drugs in may or may will be egg collection ect time!, when the dh has to attend with me if its all the appointments or just the egg collection and transfer!! 
sorry for the  rant just dont know whether to risk letting him go do the course and hope my af doesnt start in may till after the 25th  and that is when i start the drugs not the egg collection!! this is our one chance and we want to give it our best shot its just so hard that my husbands job means hes away alot. 
hope xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

So very sorry for you bronagh  


hope if your starting with mays af you dont actually start taking the drugs until 21 days after your period starts. this is the down reg part and its a spray that you sniff up your nose, this part can take a few weeks and you will have another af before you start the injections. i was sniffing for 4 weeks before the injections on my cycle. Stimming/injections takes a while too i think it was around 10- 12 days for me. im almost sure the only part that dh has to absolutley be there for is egg collection as he has to do his thing that day. if you mum/sister/friend could go with you when you collect your drugs as the nurse shows you how to administer them as i found that i forgot lots when i came away, just for some support im sure that would be fine. i went to my scans alone as dp was looking after our daughter and we didnt want to take her to the rfc incase it made others uncomfortable. i would just explain to the rfc that the only way you can do your cycle is without your dh there, heres hoping it all works out ok and your dh can be with you x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Bronagh, im so sorry to hear your news hun, thinking of you and dh..

Hope, i agree with what danni say, if you had a bit of support that would help.

Jillyhen


----------



## pma82

Hello Everyone!!
ive just joined the site and im waiting for my first IVF in the Royal !! I had to start the pill and at the start of december and send of my period dates - can anyone tell me what happens next??  thank you bit nerve wracking when they give you no information xx


----------



## bronagh27

Thanks girls- feeling a bit better today. I just have an odd cry to myself. DH works away from home so he is due to head off this weekend. 

Hope, mine is NHS IVF. I rang them today and explained my situation, that I wasnt ready to begin IVF yet because of my miscarriage this week. She said I could postpone it to Feb/March, so I opted for March. I am hoping that with IVF, they might be able to see if there are any problems.

Hope, just explain to them the situation that you are in- they cannot expect your DH to be there when he is away. It is impossible to plan things 5 months in advance. I hope it all works out for you.

pma, I was at the same stage as you but have now postponed it so i cant be of much help. We just went for our initial blood test, both DH and I. Then I was to take the contraceptive pill when my period began. I think you will have a meeting with the nurse who will take you through everything after your dec period comes and you notify them. best of luck.


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hello everyone, haven't been posting in a while but i have been reading and following you all.  Don't know who to ask about this as my clinic - Origin is closed for christmas hols and won't open again until Jan 4th.  Im due to start IUI treatment again this month and im panicking about the timing.  I haven't started my period yet but I know its coming have all the signs.  Can't remember when they start scanning you and i am panicking that im going to miss this treatment cycle.  Anyone out there with Origin and can tell me is it between day 1 and 5 or is it shorter.  I reckon day 1 will be tomorrow and that means the day they open I need to be in getting scanned but if its any shorter than that then im beat!!  So frustrated.


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Oh Bronagh, so sorry to hear that. It probably doesn't help much but maybe try & find some comfort/hope in the fact that you've managed to conceive naturally.  

Hope, we were added to the NHS list in April & got our letter in just before Christmas. I've been to my GP for the pill & am awaiting further instruction from the RFC. I'm assuming it'll be to start taking the pill from January's AF. Not exactly sure of the schedule thereafter until we go see them. Don't know if this helps you much?  It's impossible to get them to even pretend to be helpful when you ring in for advice/info, so frustrating   I truly hope it works out OK for you.


----------



## hopewishpray

hi ladies thanks for your replies it really helped to get some feedback as the royal didnt seem to be that interested!!
Bronagh thats great they will let you start in march gives you and dh time to come to terms with it all and prepare for ivf   hope your ok honey  I did try explain my situation on the phone but the girl in rfc didnt seem to care at all amd just said you cant prospone your nhs go  !!
Dannydoots thanku for info on treatment that really helps as atleast i have a rough idea of what happens and that dh will be their if i was only starting sprays in may if it is may we start and il def bring my mum to appointments if hes not their as i have the memory of a goldfish at the best of times  
Happinessplease thats great your getting started does that mean the waiting lists are going down or is ivf list different to icsi as i got told 12months  
I really hope that 2012 is our year ladies xxxx


----------



## Maximom

Bronagh im so sorry to hear your sad news     , i know u must be heartbroken right now but try to keep ur chin up hun...u done so well to conceive naturally, i believe u have real wee fighters there pet. 

Ur just right to take some time before starting tx, u never know we may be cycle buddies next time as we're hoping to start fet soon, Prof said we shud be seen by Easter but im secretely hopeful it will be sooner.

I wish u + dh all the luck in the world, heres hoping 2012 will bring us everything we wish for!

Wishing all my new ff lovely ladies a very Happy New Year....may all your dreams come true in 2012. 
 

Lynn


----------



## confused123

happy new year to all, do not post much but follow all stories and  hope all our dreams come true in 2012

Collecting drugs on Wednesday in rfc, nervous as no idea when they will start me on drugs with the back log


----------



## bronagh27

Thanks girls- you are all so kind. it really is great to hear from people who really understand what this whole journey is like. DH and i arent going to tell anyone, apart from my immediate family about the miscarriage as i couldnt cope with all the sympathy-even though people mean well. 

Yes footprints, you are right. now that the shock as worn away, i am grateful that i can conceive naturally. they scanned me in craigavon to make sure that everything is away- thankfully my body managed that ok, i couldnt face another ERPC or d and c. 

thanks hopewishpray. i really hope that 2012 will be your year. I found the receptionist at rfc so rude!! she barked out a number to me to ring the nurse and when i rang her back to say that i was having the ivf postponed, she so rudely asked why in such a cross voice so i took great pleasure in saying miscarriage!! that wiped the floor with her- she didnt know what to say then!! she was a bit nicer after that. 

maximom, i really hope we can be cycle buddies in easter  That would be great

Hope you all have a lovely evening and happy new year ladies  xxx


----------



## Alabama

Hi Girls,

Happy New Year!
I haven't posted in a while and in the middle of reading back to catch up!  Bronagh I am so sorry for your loss.  Reading about your experience with the receptionist makes me so cross.  

I too have had a couple of run ins with this girl and have recently considered making a formal complaint.  It is difficult enough making a phone call to that place regarding decisions about our future of which we have no control, to be then met with the most arrogant, non empathetic person on the other end of the phone!!  The manner in which she speaks to you is so rude and totally unprofessional.

Considering the nature of the majority of the calls they receive, you would think they would hire someone professional and and much more empathetic!

When I eventually got through to Dr McManus Secretary, she was lovely and could nt have been more helpful.

Sorry for the rant, just makes me so angry that we have to put with it! 

My Husband and I are currently grieving the fact we will never have his own biological children  Our only options now are SD and Adoption.  We have appointments for Counselling this month and we will see how that goes and what route will decide on.

Trying to stay positive that our little miracle is waiting on us and will hopefully be with us in 2012! 

Wish everyone lots of luck in their journey whatever stage they are at and hope that all your dreams come true!


----------



## Hails

Bronagh I'm terribly sorry for your loss


----------



## christinaw

Hi all. I am new to this thread - just scanning through some of the messages. Bronagh so sorry to hear your news - keep strong.  I can so relate to that receptionist and often think also that the hospital should have a professional counsellor or someone there answering the phone - as sometimes when you are low the stinker attitude could tip you over the edge. She almost rubs it in that she has the upper edge.... rant over
Just wondering does anyone know what the timeframe for FET is at RFC at present??  Due for a review appt on Monday and wondering how long after will I have to wait (roughly)


----------



## Boo333

Hi girlies

Just wanted to pop on to say Happy New Year.  Really hope we will get lots of good news in 2012!!

I haven't been posting much but I am reading posts and keeping up to date with everyone.  DH has had op so he is out of action at the moment.  Hopefully get started BMS again Feb and should be back to consultant in March.  Should then get referred to RFC.

Take care.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Maximom

Hey Christina

We had our review appt @ RFC on 15th Dec and signed consent forms for FET. Prof said we wudnt have long to wait & shud be seen by Easter   .  I'll keep you all posted when my appt comes. Just trying to eat healthily, have banned alcohol & am getting stocked up on pre natal vitamins while I'm waiting on news.

  to all my lovely FF girlies, heres to a wonderful year!!

Lynn xx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Alabama, so sorry to hear your news. Just remember it takes much more than sperm to be a father. The counsellors will hopefully be able to help you & DH see things from that angle. I wish you well on your journey. 
Hi to everyone else. Xx


----------



## bazinga

Hi Everyone,

I'm Dervla, new to this forum and just wanted to say hi.  Hope to get to know you all over the next while!  

Going to take a gander over the last few posts but just wanted to say


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all well my appointment with rfc is coming up on the 16th and was wondering do any of you know what they do at the second appt I'm hoping I get more than the last time... hope u r all well hi to the newbies welcome and feel free to be like me and ask away all these ladies r great x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Welcome to all the newbies, as Shenagh said the girls on here are fab and ask away.

Hails how are you hun? How come you have been on so much Clomid? I had been on 2 courses by the gynae doc in Causeway and once i was ref to the rfc Dr McManus asked me why had i been on it for so long adn like you i gained pcos left overy..

Shenagh is this your appt for 2nd ivf?

bazinga welcome, what stage are you at?

Jillyhen


----------



## Hails

hi jillyhen  

dr mc manus put me back on clomid again when i last saw her...   on the waiting list for oi injections. no word yet though. i have a lot of cysts with clomid   but they aren't concern. glad this is my last month   i will try naturally if i can.
this is my last month on it... i am on cd 22 my temps showing i ovulated on cd 19. fingers crossed. started acupuncture last month. really has helped me   

how have you been? i see you starting treatment again   xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey hails

Im doin ok hun, yip starting soon with origin..

We where goin to wait till march/april but i was feeling great and getting over the last cycle to we decided to give it another go  plus origin where offering free consultations with the nurses and doctors.

Howare you finding the clomid?

Jillyhen


----------



## Hails

It's been a better month on it, thank god. Started acupuncture as well. Think that's helping me. 
I just don't understand why I can't conceive on it. They think that I can... Hence the many months they have put me on it  

That's great your feeling good. Everything crossed for you  
We were going to pay for oi injections in origin. Think there about 800 for one cycle. 
Might be worth the try. 

Xx


----------



## wifeyw

Hails said:


> It's been a better month on it, thank god. Started acupuncture as well. Think that's helping me.
> I just don't understand why I can't conceive on it. They think that I can... Hence the many months they have put me on it
> 
> That's great your feeling good. Everything crossed for you
> We were going to pay for oi injections in origin. Think there about 800 for one cycle.
> Might be worth the try.
> 
> Xx


Hi Hails.. Do you mind if i ask where you went for accupuncture i just really want to try it but i don't know which ones best to go to? x


----------



## bazinga

Jillyhen said:


> bazinga welcome, what stage are you at?


Hi Jilly,

Thanks for the welcome!!

We have been TTC nearly 6 years, and finally got referred last year, met with gynae in Oct and was put on metformin. So far it has gave me 2 cycles! Pleased with that, although no ovulation that I can see through temping. Gave up OV kits, as with the pcos, results were all over the show, no accuracy at all.

Due to go back to gynae in Feb to start clomid if no BFP by then, so its not looking likely.

But keeping that  going!!

Was doing acupunture but gave up in the summer, when I just lost all hope of everything, was 8 months into an 11 month cycle and couldn't see any light at the end of the tunnel! But when I got the cancellation appointment in Oct, the hope came back.

So thats basically the start of my story

Hopefully we will all have our BFPs soon!!


----------



## Hails

Hi wifey w

I get my acupuncture in Londonderry... It's on duke street. The girl was a dr for 18 yrs and has been treating girls with infertility for 5 yrs. I do feel great, sleep better, feet and hands are warm now and well being improved. 

I def recommended it x


----------



## shenagh1

No jillyhen its my 2nd appt for 1st ivf at the last one they did nothing so do you know what thy will do this time x


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Shenagh, I know it's probably different for everyone but on our 2nd appointment we had to bring back the forms we'd been given at the first apt, signed. He talked us through them & explained we'd need ICSI. DH had bloods done to check his problem isn't genetic & I'd a quick internal. That was it & we were on the list NHS & Private. That was April & we're now apparently at the top of the NHS list so we're just waiting for further instruction. It's so frustrating when you're waiting & waiting for the next appointment & then when it comes, it's all over so fast. I'm often half way home & I remember things I meant to ask. Good luck with your journey xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Shenagh,

We are having another blast at ivf with origin, Dr Heasley said it was the best treatment for me. We are up on thursday for the planning appt..And instead of the 2 day transfer we are aiming for a blasto this time.

Jillyhen


----------



## Maximom

Shenagh

Our 2nd appt was a bit of a letdown im afraid....it was 6 months after our first appt so I thought they wud tell us when our treatment wud start but unfortunately they just took bloods from both of us and were told we wud now be officially put on the waiting list!!

Our letter of offer didnt come for a further 11 months so in total we had 17 months to wait from our first appt until our treatment started. After that tho everything happened very quickly.

It may be different for each case depending on treatment required and current waiting times but brace urself for another few agonising months waiting and dont be afraid to ask at ur appt how long they think you may have to wait before ur treatment starts. 

Wishing you lots of luck for when u finally get ur golden ticket 

Lynn xx


----------



## mumstheword

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't been on in ages.  Hope you all had a lovely Christmas!  Still following along with your posts just keeping a low profile at the mo.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for 2012 BFPs!!!! Happy New Year!!

Mumstheword   xoxo


----------



## jvdb

Hi everyone and good luck to all. So glad I found people from northern ireland on this.
Pma82 I think I'm in the same boat as you. I received the letter for me to start bcp's in my december cycle aswel. I started them on the 3rd dec and signed consent forms. I still have my consent forms as I still haven't got an appointment to start ivf or get my meds. I stared bleeding last saturday an rang to tell them incase that delayed the cycle,nurse said it was normal and was just a breakthrough bleed. She said I have to wait until they receive my stuff from admin before I get my appointment. What has admin been doing for 6 weeks  So now I'm stuck in limbo and I'm stalking my postman. Has anyone else went through this in the royal? Just wish I had a date to start,haven't stopped bleeding and I feel like I've been waiting forever,really get me down. 
Sorry for moaning  has anyone any advice? xxx


----------



## clairgfc

Hi all

great to see a forum for local girls

i have been with my OH for 14 years and ive just turned 33, within this time we have never used any protection but never really tried as I was diagnosed with PCOS and after speaking to a consultant in the ulster hospital i was told that i was to big and would need to loose weight etc etc
life has a way of throwing things at us and because of family commitments and health reasons everything was put on the back burner and we never really tried.  now we are ready and have been doing research etc online.
i purchased ovulation test strips on amazon and have been using them just from the start of January.  To my surprise on the 12th and 13th of this month i got a positive test for ovulation so started with the baby dance  but im unsure of how many times we should be doing it, is there sumthing we should be doing to help the chances? can we do it to much? am i really actually ovulating?? 
so many unanswered questions and no one to ask until i came upon this site!
We are going to give it a few months of trying to track things ourself and then maybe see about getting referred back to the ulster, but im scared im going to get the same response ohh your to fat or im now to old :/


----------



## Jillyhen

jvdb & claire

Welcome girlies.

I havent used the sticks from amazon, i bought clearblue from ebay.. Dont put yourself under 2 much stress.. I had been told in the rfc that i had to lose weight before they would let me have another cycle of ivf.. We switched to origin and weight wasnt a issue.

have you had all the relevant tests etc.

jvdb,
The waiting game is horrendous hopefully you will hear soon. When you say bcp's is that the pill? I never had to go on them.. Normally they start you on your day 21 as im starting my drugs tomorrow frm origin.

mumstheword & maximom, how are you ladies?

Jillyhen


----------



## jvdb

Yea its the pill. Hate the fact I'm taking something everyday that stops me having a baby. Think its ridiculous that they have left me on it over 6 weeks now. Even the nurse sounded surprised when I rang and said I should ring again this week if I haven't heard from them. Because apparently they don't want me on it too long. Grrr tick tock tick tock.....
Hope everybody else is doing ok xxx


----------



## mumstheword

Hi Jillyhen,

I'm not too bad... - my mother in law died on new years day tragedically so the family are still reeling from that.   and she never got to have a wee grandchild as my dh is azoospermatic and his only sister has problems conceiving also so that was really sad   Besides that keeping a really low profile.  Decided not to focus so much on the treatments etc, and remain calm and it seems to be working so far.  Seen you had Dr Heasley.  I couldn't recomend him highly enough.  He was fantastic during our second treatment, a real professional!!  Goodluck with you IVF.   xox


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw mumstheword

Sorry to hear about your mum in law   

We found Dr Heasley really nice, talked to us like adults.Sprays start tomorrow so feeling a bit anxious.

jvbd, i would ring them and demand anwers.

Jillyhen


----------



## hopewishpray

hi ladies ive just realised although im always following this thread i always forget to write on it  
Jillyhen good luck with starting the sprays i have to say although im wishing the months away to get started the whole process is daunting i worry that i will be doing it right!!
mumstheword im so sorry to hear about your mum in law   my thoughts are with you and your dh  
I cant beleive its mid january already its scary and exciting to think we should be starting in may does anyone know if the waiting times are still a year for icsi or if the time frame has shortened (wishful thinking) or got any longer  !! 
The slightly better news i have since my last post is my dh company are sending hime away for that course sooner its in feb till march so it shouldnt interfere with our treatment and should be over before we even begin so thats a huge weight of my our minds!!
Im  sure theirs so many more people i meant to send personnals on here but my mind has gone blank think its bed time for me 
night night ladies 
Hope xxx


----------



## shenagh1

ladies i am at a complete loss... had my app with traub today only for him to turn around tell me to lose MORE weight and start clomid something i was on 4 years ago and never worked and now he wants me to go back on myself!! i dont get it he said if i lost weight he would put us on the list and i lost over a stone!! im not heavy or big and i just dont understand why he did this! 

jilly - good luck on thurs hun we had dr heasley for iui in craigavon for 3 years and he was great he listened to you and took your ideas into consideration... complete difference from now unfortunately x


----------



## hopewishpray

sheenagh just read your post we are under dr traub found him very abrupt but everyone says he good havent had any treatment yet as icsi is our only option due to dh very low count 
it doesnt make sence why he would try you on something that hasnt worked in the past and tell you to loose weight if its not needed can you not ask for a second opinion? did he give you reasons for trying clomid again? 
Hope you get some answers soon xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

HopeWishPray - that's really good news about your DH course.  It'll really put your mind at ease  
We joined the RFC NHS ICSI list in April 2011 and got our letter just before Christmas.  I'm up tomorrow for bloods and then I need to let them know when my next AF arrives.  After that, I'll be up for drugs & instructions etc.  I'm assuming that this will lead to my EC & ET happening sometime in March but I can't be sure.  This would suggest they are running a bit ahead of schedule but I think things change daily at that place.  Hope this helps xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Footprints,

When i had my ivf last year, they wanted dates of jans af and i started sprays 13th feb, e/c was 16th March,transfer 18th.. What a sober St Paddy's day lol...

Shenagh why would he put you on clomid again.. bit bizarre..

Hope, even if your hubby's course was during treatment he wouldnt be needed until e/c.

Thanks for all your well wishes, 1st spray over and done with.

Jillyhen x


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Thanks for that Jilly, I had thought it would be something like that but then they've also prescribed me the pill which I've yet to be told when to start.  It'll all become clearer tomorrow hopefully.
We should design a advent style calendar for each day sniffing, injecting etc so there's always a wee chocolate or treat to help us along


----------



## clairgfc

I'm all confused with your abbreviations lol 

my hubbie and i underwent the tests a few years ago and my tubes were clear, his swimmers where found to be "clumpy" that was their term!!  and i had to get to 15stone.  what with my own health issues and becoming a full time carer to my father it was all put on hold.  now I'm ready but hesitant as the last time i went to Dr hill in the ulster and found her to be down right rude and nasty!!  my GP has said that because i have high blood pressure that i will have to attend the royal this time.  has anyone had experience there??


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Clair

YOu will get the hang of them hun..

When your gp said the Royal, i take she meant the fertility clinic?

Most of us have been to the rfc, others 2 or 3 times.. I had an ivf cycle with them last year..

Jillyhen


----------



## hopewishpray

thanks footprints and jillyhen i hope your right all being well then even if it is running a month quicker should still be april for ec and et which will be fine as dh course finishes in 20th march its all becoming so real now that we will be going through it in a few months  
Hope we get our letter soon  
Footprints i am loving your chocolate calender idea


----------



## tmc1979

Hi could you advise me what to expect from my first appointment at Rfc? Will they do any tests? My Dh is away with work on the appt date will they be ok to see me on my own? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jvdb

Hi everyone. Rang royal yesterday and the nurse said that because I'd been taking the pill for so long and have been bleeding that my cycle could be delayed. She said doc would ring me today and let me know. I had a good cry  and a good drink!!  Good news is that doc rang today to say that everything is ok,its good that I've been bleeding as it means I've thickened my womb! Schedule getting sent out and should be with me within the week!! Took the call in the shopping centre and burst into tears of joy! Haha won't go back there for a while  

So over the moon and happy,not long now and I'll be started!
Good luck 2 everyone,sorry can't do personals its too hard to go back and look because I'm on my fone
Xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

jvdb

My god what a whirlwind of emotions you have had today, brilliant news hopefully it wont be long till you get started.  

Jillyhen x


----------



## Maximom

evening ladies how's everyone doin? I havent been on in a few days as I took the hump with all things technological!! 

Tried replying to a few messages thru the week but just as I went to hit Post my internet connection dropped off...raging. Dh bought me a Blackberry Playbook for crimbo + since I got it the darn thing has my nerves wrecked, spent most of the week on the phone to BT so here's hoping tonites post makes it lol.

Welcome to all he new ladies, im sure u'll get a hang of the lingo before long and you'll soon know the rest of us (and our cycles!) quite intimately  

Nothing new with me atm, still waiting patiently on my next app letter...will be chasing them if its not here by next week as that'll be 2 weeks since I last phoned and they said I shud have it within a fortnite. Does no harm to keep them on their toes up there at RFC!!!

Been like a demon all day, think af is working on me altho i've only been getting about 3 hours sleep these nights. Prob just exhausted but for some reason ive been waking at 2-2.30am and cant get back to sleep. Roll on Friday for my day off and hopefully a big lie in  

I hope everyone is getting on well with stims, dr or wotever stage ur all at.

Heres hoping for some good news to cheer us all up soon

Lynn xx


----------



## clairgfc

Thanks for the replys, glad I came across this site  

How long do you have to wait after Ovulation before doing a pregnancy test?  I know im prob setting my self up for a fall but hey I'm sure everyone does it  

Can i assume that RFC is the Royal and DH is hubbie? lol 
Sorry one more quick question, is there ever anyone in the chat rooms??


----------



## Maximom

Hey Claire

If you go into the Welcome section near the top of the FF Home page, then go to "New to Fertility Friends....What Every Member Needs to Know...Frequently Asked Questions, you will find a really useful list of abreviations so you can keep up with what everyone is posting.

I too had a positive on home ovulation last week, (10th & 11th Jan) so I'm now 8dpo. From what I can gather you should get a pretty sound result by 11dpo but some ladies can get a BFP sooner. I tested 7dpo and got BFN so of course I'm convinced it's gonna stay that way....I will be 11dpo on Sunday so gonna wait until then to test again, will keep you all posted (be prepared for tears tho)!!!!!    

Lynn


----------



## Hopeful37

Morning girlies

I am new to this website, so hoping I can join your thread?!

Great to find a local site for NI - attending Origin at moment for my first cycle of treatment (as got so fed up and disheartened waiting on RFC). Due to start my DR injections on Thursday (26th Jan) so wish me luck with that as I am very nervous - got 19 days of that before I go for my first scan.

Good luck to all of you, sending you positive vibes


----------



## jvdb

Hi hopeful37, how exciting for you to be starting next week! Hoping the days go
quickly for you and don't drag in. I'm just waiting to receive my schedule in the post
so I might not be far behind you. I got put on the waiting list for the rfc in dec 2010,got 
the letter to say I was at the top of the list in oct 11,so feels like I've waited forever!

Jillyhen- thanks for telling me to ring the royal,I would still be in limbo and going crazy
if I hadn't! 

Good luck 2 all 
  Julie xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Hi Julie,
Hope you get word from them soon.  I know they're moving back into the normal RFC bit this week so maybe that's delayed things a bit.  I was up on Wednesday for bloods, to be weighed & hand in consent forms, ID etc.  I'm to start the BCP on my next AF which is due Thursday.  I wonder if they'll leave me on it for that long too?  I really hope not but I must just check & see how many strips my Dr. gave me in case.
You're nearly there so just hold on in & keep your   up xx


----------



## jvdb

Hey footprints. I still have my consent forms but have had bloods done. I don't think they should have you on them as long as me. I think I was just unlucky for mine to fall over xmas holidays etc. I had 3 strips and only have 2 weeks left. Make sure you don't take a break on them,even if you start bleeding on them just persevere. When the nurse was on the phone the other day she told me a couple of girls had took a break so had to start from scratch again . I'm still waiting patiently on mr postie,only realised today that when the nurse called and said she was sending out my schedule that I could have asked her what date I was starting! Duh! Was too emotional to think!
Hope everyone is doing ok and have a lovely weekend 
  Julie xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hopeful
Welcome to the forum.
We went with origin this time and i started the sprays tues past..If you have any queries ask away the girls on here are fab.
There are so many with us attending origin at the min..
How is everyone else?
Jillyhen


----------



## clairgfc

Maximom said:


> Hey Claire
> 
> If you go into the Welcome section near the top of the FF Home page, then go to "New to Fertility Friends....What Every Member Needs to Know...Frequently Asked Questions, you will find a really useful list of abreviations so you can keep up with what everyone is posting.
> 
> I too had a positive on home ovulation last week, (10th & 11th Jan) so I'm now 8dpo. From what I can gather you should get a pretty sound result by 11dpo but some ladies can get a BFP sooner. I tested 7dpo and got BFN so of course I'm convinced it's gonna stay that way....I will be 11dpo on Sunday so gonna wait until then to test again, will keep you all posted (be prepared for tears tho)!!!!!
> 
> Lynn


Hey, i couldnt wait and done one yesterday which was 8 bdo and was bfn gonna wait till monday which will be my 11bdo and see how that gos 

Im also praying for you that you get your BFP


----------



## clairgfc

Now im even more confused  

i have read a few times on ppls posts that pineapple juice is supposed to help implantation, on searching for further info i came accross this statement on a fertility site........

*Pineapple Juice

Usage: There is an old wives' tale floating around that pineapple juice will help a fertilized egg implant. However, pineapple juice is not recommended for use in TTC and/or pregnancy. In large doses, it can cause uterine contractions and bring on spontaneous abortions (miscarriage).

Recommended Dosage: Drink only in small quantities, if at all.
Side Effects: Large doses may cause uterine contractions, miscarriage, vomiting, diarrhea, skin rash, very heavy menstrual periods. Unripe pineapple is poisonous, causing excessive diarrhea.*

i have been drinking it as i thought it would help but now i dont know what to do  has anyone had sucess with it? or experience?


----------



## lastchancer

clairgfc - re the pineapple juice,

i have seen this mentioned on FF before but i did use it at all - or the brazil nuts - a couple of people i know ate fresh pineapple like mad toward their due dates to bring on labour - the last girl swears thats why her baby came witn 4 hrs of waters breaking. 

if it is a reputable site theni'd avoid but if in doubt rign the docs - they will advise best course.

good luck x


----------



## jvdb

Eeeekkkk!!!! Just received my letter. I go collect my meds next thursday!! I'm so excited!!!
How is everyone else doing? Its very quiet on this,at least I finally have something to post about now. Julie xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

OOh exciting jvdb

I think most of us are on the current cyclers.. Its a bit mental over there, i cant keep track lol

Lastchancer im a bit confused re the pineapple juice debate.. I have had the odd glass and also munching on brazil nuts.. Did do this the last time i had ivf

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

Hiya girlies...counting down the days now until start DR jabs...dreading the first one, and the potential side-effects!! Staying positive though and work is keeping my mind occupied. Took advice on acupuncture and now booked in for first session next Thur. Willing to give anything a shot. Great to know that a few of you are also on similar cycles - Jillyhen and jvdb sending positivity your way - will let u know how first injection goes on Thursday, eeekkk! Keep us posted on how it's going at your end


----------



## Sazzlito

Hi there everyone,

First post here, so please forgive me if I am posting in the wrong place. My story is, I have been TTC since 2010. I have had my 21 day bloods & 2 day bloods and my DH has had his test and everything is fine. My doctor has now referred me to Craigavon for more tests. I was just wondering if anyone on here (who has been through something similar) could let me know how long they had to wait to get an appointment at Craigavon? I phoned and spoke to the receptionist when I was asking for the referral so haven't actually spoken to my doctor in a while. If anyone would be willing to share their experiences I would be really grateful.
Thanks 
Saz


----------



## shenagh1

saz -iv been at craigavon for a few years now pm anytime to ask away! I didn't wait too long but I dpi know last time I was up they were over booked x what treatment r u down to get?


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks hopeful

Thankfully this time i know what to expect.. Feeling ok but a bit tired still not sleeping 100% unfortunately.

Sazzlito, welcome just  post wherever thats what most of us do.

I havent gone thru Craigavon, i think there is a couple of ladies on here who could help you out.

Jillyhen


----------



## snowfairy

Hi Saz,

I'm attending Craigavon.  I was refered by my GP feb/mar 2011 and had my 1st appointment in aug 11.  At this appointment they asked questions(history, health, cycle etc) and did an internal scan. I had to get day 2 bloods as i hadn't had these done and they put me on list for HSG (x-ray dye test to check tubes) and DH had to repeat SA as 1st was borderline.  I had my 2nd appointment in oct 11 where they discovered I hadn't been put on list for HSG.   I finally have my appointment for hsg this week (bit scared - don't like the sound of it) so hopefully I'll have another appointment with fertility clinic soon to see what happens next.  
Hopefully your waiting time will be less.  Good Luck


----------



## jvdb

Hi hopeful. How did it go? I didn't know whether to ask on this thread or th other
one,hope it was ok. I should only be a week behind you,trying to keep up pma!
  Julie xxx


----------



## Maximom

Hi Sazz

Welcome to the thread!! 

I live in the Craigavon area and when I was first ttc back in 2003/4 my GP told me you can expect to wait 10-12 months for an appt at CAH. Not sure what the waiting times would be like now tho (hardly much better since resources have declined). We opted to go private to see Dr Heasley at his house to save ourselves a long wait.  He refers you immediately, either for private and/or NHS treatment. I think his consultation fee is £150 but I'm not entirely sure. Well worth the money if you're impatient like me!!

Hope this helps

Lynn


----------



## Sazzlito

Hi ladies, thanks for the welcome & for taking the time to answer my queries.  I haven't been referred for a specific treatment (that I know of). My GP said if my DH's sperm sample came back fine which it was that the next stage was to refer me to CAH for additional tests. Not really sure what to expect, but I imagine it will be similar to your experiences Snowfairy. Good luck with your HSG by the way, hope all goes well. 

Lynn, were you referred to Dr Heasley by your doctor? I'm not sure how you go about that? Really don't know what to do but will continue thinking hard. 

Thanks again for all the info ladies & thinking about you all!
Saz x


----------



## pma82

Hi all picked up all the drugs today at the Royal and got my schedule - have to start the whole sniffing thing on  the first of february!!! So excited! The nurse was lovely finally got lots of questions answered for a change. I asked about the pineapple juice she said its fine to take xx


----------



## Maximom

Hi Sazz

I got his no off a friend who was attending....(PM me ) His wife is his secretary at home so if you ring the house and tell her it's for initial consultation she'll give u an appt. Really depends on whether or not u want to take your chances and wait on an appt from CAH.

Good luck hun

Lynn


----------



## jvdb

PMA that's brilliant news!! I have to go for my app and to collect drugs 
on 2nd Feb,I thought I would have started drugs that day because I will
only have 1 day left of. my pill. Did they say why you aren't starting them
straight away?
So excited for you,it must all seem real now!
Julie xxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Hi all, sending big   and     to you....at whatever stages you are now at.

AFM - well, I managed to carry out my first injection yesterday without any major catastrophies, and was grand in end. Clinic said best to do between 4 and 5pm each day, so had to do in work (!!) as got long commute home and didnt want to be rushing home in a panic and make a right horlicks of it. Stomach was churning all afternoon, waiting to do it...

Just stung alittle afterwards and felt abit fuzzy headed on drive home, but so far, so good otherwise! Just gotta get on wtih it, eh?!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all?

Thank crunchie its fri and to make it even better its payday..

We are a busy thread..

Hopeful i have to get hubby to give me the injections cant physically do it.. Im a big wuss

Maximom, we are under Dr Hesley @ origin, what a lovely man

jvdb, i jump from thread to thread and sometimes i say the same thing as i forget what ive posted.

jillyhen


----------



## Jen xx

Jillyhen

im really prayin for u hun.....

i really wish u other girls success too..Jillyhen was havin tx same time as me so do be thinkin of u loads pet..

Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Jen,

Would you go again?

Jillyhen


----------



## Jen xx

I couldn't go thru the EC again unless I was knocked out for it!!couldn't be without my wee woman but wanna enjoy her before we even think of another one!!we waited 6yrs for her so wanna make most of her 

Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thats true, my getting the sleepy stuff at origin   

Thank god


----------



## pma82

Hi jvdp thats brilliant i would say they will be starting you straight away! They never said why they picked the dates but i do have four days when i am still on the pill and sniffing at the same time. And they even put down on the schedule dates for scans - i was a bit worried because it is a lot higher dose of gonal than what i was on for the iui (my body is a disaster some week lots and then some weeks no follicles at all) but they said they were gonna bring me in for earlier scans to sort that out. Fingers crossed!!! Has anybody heard anything about taking Royal Jelly for IVF is it ok??


----------



## mondonn05

Sazzlito
I just wanted to let you know that I too attended Craigavon for treatment but Mr Heasley has retired from there now. It is Dr McCormack who has taken over. I do know he does private appointments but I am not sure of his number as I was already having my treatment when he came along. I would say though, if you say to your GP that you want a private appointment with him the GP would be able to give you his contact details. I did it that way too, I contacted Mr Heasley privately and I had an appointment with the hopsital to begin treatment within 3 weeks.

Hope you get sorted soon xo


----------



## Jillyhen

Sazz,

Dr Heasley is now at origin..Thats who we are under.

Jillyhen x


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hey everyone, been away for a while as I over stimulated last cycle and I was so mad I thought i'd take a wee break from it all.  Back up with Origin on Thursday and started my injections.  Up tomorrow to see how much they've grown.  Bit more excited this time so I hope its worth it.  Good luck to all you girls whatever stage you are at.


----------



## bazinga

Hi girls,

Hope you are all keeping well!  I was attending CAH under Mr Heasley, and was wondering how any of you are getting on with Dr McCormack?  Am due to go see him this month, just waiting on my letter!

Thanks for any advice


----------



## mondonn05

Hi Bazinga
I was also under Mr Heasley in CAH. I went through 7 cycles under him and was only getting a LP of 7-8 days. After a lot of research on my own behalf I asked for progesterone support after ovulation and was told I didn't need it. So when Dr McCormack started I got an appointment with him just after starting my last cycle. I asked him about LP support as well as lots of other questions and he was incredibly helpful and had time to listen. He must have spent about 30 mins talking to me. Thankfully, that cycle worked out for me and I am 13 weeks pregnant today! I hope you get the same great service from Dr McCormack as I did, I found hime lovely!
Hope this helps xx


----------



## bazinga

Hi Mondonn, 

That sounds very promising!! Thanks for sharing, I hope mine goes as well.  Where you temping to track you LP?  I got my letter yesterday!  Heading 6 March, so want to have a rake of questions to ask!

Best of luck and congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## mondonn05

Bazinga
Yes, I was temping but because I was on treatment I knew exactly when I was ovulating so I knew how long my LP was. It was a nightmare!! Have you had any treatment yet? If you have any questions ask away chick. I'd be more than glad to help you! x


----------



## bazinga

Am currently temping and taking Metformin.  Dr Heasley started me on it in October and said at the time if no BFP by next appointment in Feb he would start me on Clomid.  Do you think Dr McCormack will put me on Clomid this next appointment or will he want to continue me on metformin?  Like if I tell him Dr Heasley wanted to try Clomid, should he be grand with trying it?

I'm temping at the minute, I gave up last year in the middle of a 10 month cycle - my graph was so long!  Metformin has brought on AF in Dec and in Jan, I'm on CD39 at the minute and have so far had no signs of either AF or ovulation, but increase in CM so perhaps will be ovulating in tomorrow/friday?

How do I track my LP if I do ovulate?  Through temps alone or is there tests?

Sorry for all the questions! xx


----------



## mondonn05

Baz, question away chick. I told you to!! I am not familiar with Metformin as I went straight to injections but I am sure that Dr McCormack will be willing to try something new if the Metformin hasn't worked. What you need to do is track your temps and when you see a dip followed by a spike and continued raised temps it is a sign of ovulation. There are wee ovulation strips you can buy for really cheap off amazon and they are worth investing in too. Between those and the temps you should know when you ovulate. Basically your LP is the time from when you ovulate until AF arrives. I hope this is of some help for you?

When you say you have an increase in CM do you mean EWCM? Jeepers, I hope this all works out for you xo


----------



## hopewishpray

hi ladies so this mail is a me me me mail but im shock!!
So i rang the rfc like some of the girls on the forum suggested  to see where i was on the icsi nhs waiting  list which i was placed on may 2011 and thank goodness i did as when i rang the abrupt admin staff informed me they had sent a letter on the 18th jan saying i was at the top of the list and to contact for bloods and weghts and confirm i wanted to continue with my nhs go!( I didnt recieve any letter) and they were going to take me off the list as i hadnt contacted them  i was furious saying i couldnt believe such a big thing as your nhs go would be one letter and not so much as a follow up call or contact my gp and i had recieved nothing from them since my confirmation i was on the list last may  
She was very apologetic and offered me a appointment yesterday at 3 to get bloods and weights done so luckily i was off work and my dh was home so off to belfast we went  
On arrival i got the receptionist to print off all the letters they had posted me filled out the forms and got the letter for my gp to start the pill with this months af 
When i was in with the nurse she said i wasnt the first to say this had happened and she was going to have a word with the admin team!!
Im so excited to get stared but im still so furious we could of missed our chance so if anyone has worries they havent heard from the rfc please call as i intend to ring as soon as i post my form of af starting and ring once i have been on the pill for 2months to keep on top of them  
On a lighter note i cant belive im starting


----------



## Dannii_Doots

It happend to me too! i rang
them today as i had'nt heard
from them... i'm due to start
down regulating on the 16th
and was starting to panick!
thankfully i was chatting to a
lovely lady and she sorted
everything out. i have my appt
on the 14th to collect my
drugs! excited? much?


----------



## cMac

Hello ladies!  I haven't posted on FF really since our little man was born last April after IVF with GCRM, but I do pop in occasionally to see what is happening.  I'm hoping that somebody can help me with a question please?  

We are hoping to take our NHS go this year and had our review appt recently ( I was orginally offered the NHS go when I was pregnant in 2011) and today recieved a letter to say we are top of the list and to get the pill from my GP. Once I reply, how long do you think it will be before we recieve the latter that says 'start with ? month's period'??  Also with my pcos my cycles are very irregular so how do they handle that?  I've really lost track of how things work, I was quite the expert once!!

Wishing you all successful treatment and happiness   
xxx


----------



## jvdb

Hi cMac and congrats on your baby boy! I'm hoping this go is another success for you. 
I got my letter that I was top of the list in october,got the letter to start pill on dec af, and started nasal spray on 3rd feb overlapping  4 days on pill.
I had to make sure I didn't take a break the whole time on pill as it would delay treatment.I think you being on pill with irregular bleeding is a good thing because it means they can control your cycle.  It was hard as I had breakthrough bleeding the last 5 weeks on it.  I hope this
helps! And wishing you lots of luck


----------



## bazinga

mondonn05 said:


> When you say you have an increase in CM do you mean EWCM? Jeepers, I hope this all works out for you xo


Mondonn - I literally nearly wet myself today, was filling in my temps and CM on my chart and fertility friend is showing that I ovulated on Monday!! It has NEVER showed ovulation....so excited!

Of course we didn't DTD as often as we should have (typical!! Wasn't expecting ovulation to be honest) But we did DTD in the early hours of Sun AM, so I am hoping beyond hope that one of those wrigglers hung about until Mon!!

I am on my first official 2WW!!!!

Girls, I am so shocked at that mess up with admin! Goes to show how a simple hold up on their end can cause a massive delay to your journeys!!


----------



## hellsbells26

Hello Everyone can I join in please. I'm about to start IVF treatment at Origin. 
CMac can I ask a question please. I was contacted last Feb by the RVH to say I was top of the list. I had just had a BFP positive. Unfortunately we lost our little girl when she was three weeks old. I rang recently to see if I could get back on and they said I would have to be referred by my GP again. RVH the girl was speaking to didn't seem too sure. Can I ask. How did you manage to remain on list. Is there any one you can advise I speak to?
Many thanks and good luck to all
Hels


----------



## cMac

Hels, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, that must have been and still be heart breaking, I can't even imagine.  Good for you for picking up and taking the next step.  When we got our offer letter March 2011, I returned it and requested to be suspended on the list.  When we were ready I phoned RFC and told similar info.  I went to my GP who wrote them a letter asking that we be put actively on the list.  I phoned RFC a few weeks later to check they had recieved it.  To give you an idea of timescale - GP letter September, RFC doing all refurb work end of 2011, letter saying to phone for review app Dec, review app 25th Jan, first letter today...Wishing you every success with your tx at Origin xxx
jvdb, thank you, looks like it may be quite quick then! Hope everything is going ok with tx and it all goes smoothly with a positive result   
Thanks girls, I'll bow out now, I feel so lucky having our little man that I can't believe we would be so fortunate again, if its only ever the three of us I couldn't be happier.


----------



## hellsbells26

Thanks CMac I rang this morning. Good luck with your next treatment
Hels
X


----------



## duckybun

Hi all,

Is there room for one more? 
I've read back over all your posts for the last couple of months so I feel like I know you all a little already! Just starting out on our journey and feeling a bit overwhelmed and confused about, well, everything really. We've had our first consultation at the Royal with Dr Traub. We actually had it just before Christmas and then we were away in January on honeymoon (yay). When we got back I was expecting a letter to be waiting on us with the results of the swab they did as Dr Traub said we wouldn't get our next app till the results came back. So any way I phoned the clinic to find out what was happening and the receptionist was quite frankly rude. She said I would find out at the next app, so I asked her when that would be and she said at least 3 months!! Am I going mental or is this not mad? I'm 31 and we've been trying for 2 yrs now and I'm wondering if we should just go ahead and go private (although how we'd manage financially I'm not sure) 
Does anyone know if you can stay on the NHS waiting list whilst having a cycle privately?
Sorry for the rant lol 

D
x


----------



## Hopeful37

Hiya *duckybun*

I am afraid we have all had dealings with the Royal that we havent been too impressed with - in the end, we gave up and have gone private, as couldnt cope with the messing around and waiting. We still have our NHS place though - when we were at our last appointment with the Royal, the consultant asked were we also considering treatment elsewhere, as we had asked for copies of our records (private clinic needed copies of results, etc). We hesistantly told him that we were also going private, and he reassured us that it was totally understandable and would in no way jeopardise our NHS place - hope that this is indeed the case as may need it to fall back on...good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## Hopeful37

Hey duckbun - you might want to also join the thread below for NI ladies - seems abit more livelier than this one, for some reason

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272997.0


----------



## duckybun

will do hopeful, thanks for the heads up
x


----------



## duckybun

Hi hopeful,
Just read your reply about the royal, thanks, I think I just have to start working on my DH to consider going private, I'm not sure he's feeling the ticking as much as I am!
x


----------



## Hopeful37

The way we looked at it, is we wouldnt think twice about going out and spending £5K+ on a new car - we would find the money somehow, somewhere....just   that dont need more than one private cycle, as we really will be struggling to find another £5K!!


----------



## duckybun

too true about the car.. although we blew all our savings last year getting married and going on honeymoon.. kicking myself, If i'd known then what I know now I think we might have pared it back a little! (Although my shoes were fabulous!) 
Was it Dr Traub you were with in the Royal? and where have you gone for private treatment I'm not even sure what the options are if we did go down that track. Sorry for the interrogation!
x


----------



## Hopeful37

Dont be silly, ask away - cannot honestly remember the name of the consultant we have seen at the Royal (nor pronounce it!), he was very smart and attractive, that I do remember   

We are attending Origin Clinic in Belfast, and they are lovely - need to be, considering we are paying! Couldnt believe my luck when came across the clinic on the internet...was on looking to see where in Scotland or England we could go, as couldnt bare another year of waiting, as my clock is well and truely ticking! Check out their website - they offer a free initial consultation with the nurse there, so you are not under any obligations at that stage


----------



## duckybun

I don't think it was Dr Traub you saw... Not my type anyway! 
Thanks for the info, I might suggest an initial consultation to DH but maybe not tonight... maybe not the most romantic of topics for valentines


----------



## Jillyhen

duckybun,

Have you looked at origin's wed site? They where doin free consultations with the nurse & consultant.

We had been with the rfc last year,origin is def better.

Hellsbells, so sorry to hear about your little girl  

Jillyhen


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hi girls. I had my first iui on Tuesday so now on the two week wait!! Excited but very nervous. Over analysing every twinge, hope this is normal? I am taking pessaries every 12 hours and really enjoying it - not!! But if it helps I'll do anything. Anyone in same boat at the minute?

Hello and good luck at whatever stage u ladies are at x


----------



## Boo333

Hi Happiness

Just wanted to say good luck.  2ww is a nightmare, I am same as you every month with any twinges.  hope it flys and you get positive outcome.  

Boo
x x x


----------



## Alabama

Hi Happinessplease, 

We have a very similiar situation! 
My dh and I are due for our Review appoinment at the Royal next week.  We have been to Fertility Counselling for SD, and are also attending Origin, we have a Review Appointment with them coming up in March! Can I ask how long did the process take from your intial appt with Origin until you were going ahead with treatment? 

Wishing you all the luck and loads of baby dust!! xxxxx


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Thanks for ur kind words girls. I'm not finding the wait too bad, the thought of testing next week and not getting a good result is harder to stomach at least when I'm waiting it means I might b pregnant!!

Alabama, my journey started a year ago with origin but that was having every blood test under the sun done, hubby having ssr done, picking a donor and then over stimulating in November! The year went in quick and hopefully there is now light at the end of the tunnel. Good luck with ur appointment in march, I have found the nurses and docs to b extremely helpful in my journey.


----------



## duckybun

Hi girlies,

Need to vent.. apologies in advance...

Went out at the weekend and DH's best mate got exceedingly drunk and started on about when we were going to have babies because he wants to be god father and wants our first born to be named after him. I swear he sat beside me for about twenty minutes saying his name and our surname in different stupid voices... Argghhh I could have killed him. I ended up telling him he was just going to have to wait and see like the rest of us to which he responded.. get this!... "Wait why wait, sure with your welcoming womb and (DH's) keen and agile sperm why do we have to wait" 
!!!!!
Honestly do people really think it's ok to make these assumptions and then SAY THEM OUT LOUD!!! I swear he's so lucky he still has his own testicles I could have twisted them clean off him there and then, but I politely excused myself and went outside for some fresh air and took a couple of very deep breaths. Then left...
Raging

Sorry for the rant, but really.... what a tool

Happinessplease, hope you're doing good, got my fingers crossed for you.

x
d


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw duckybun

Rant away

What a ********!

People can be so insensitive, i got that yesterday from a doll i havent seen in ages.. (All because ive 2 nieces from my younger sister we get no word of you pair)

You feel like shouting at them.

Jillyhen


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Aww Duckybun. What a tool! I usually reply to 'any word of you 2' type questions with 'it's on the wishlist'. People with half a brain usually twig enough from that to back. I think you might found the exception though. Stay strong xxxx

Good luck for 2moro hairy Mary aka Jilly. Lol, sorry but I couldn't help it xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Footprints

You are a cheeky pup lol

Lets hope they dont notice my hairy legs lol... I darent use a razor on them as i know i would end up cutting myself..

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Hey Girlies 
Thanks for the hugs! 
Jillyhen, I wouldn't worry about the legs! Have you heard the one about the girl going to the gynae and freshening up with some BO buster, only to realise when she got home that shed sprayed her lady bits with glitter hairspray by mistake.... It's bound to be an urban legend but even so it still makes me giggle. All the best for tomorrow Hun x
D


----------



## MaybeBaby79

lol Duckybun, I've heard that one too.  It would almost be worth a try to bring a smile to their faces.  

Jilly - I've been bubbling with excitement about getting started soon that I can't keep the cheekiness in, sorry.  You know I'm kidding.  Good luck, I'll be praying for you xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Duckybun,

Footprints, i checked my legs before i went into theatre didnt look that bad lol

Jillyhen

Ps we had 10 eggs collected    that there is a lotta loving in the lab tonite


----------



## Jen xx

aww Jillyhen im sayin a wee prayer for u 

Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Jen,

Was a totally different experience that the rfc, so calm and the seadtion was great didnt remember or feel a thing.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Boo333

Hi lovely ladies

Ducky I know what you mean about people going on.  2 young girls I work with are always saying to me 'I think you should have a baby it would be great' and ' would you not like to have one'.  I get it at least once a week from them.  I just say maybe some day.

I hadn't heard that one about the glitter LOL!

Jilly - brilliant news 10 eggies is brill hopefully gettin jiggy tonight.

Happiness when is your OTD?

AFM got appointment for gynea on 5th March should be getting referal to RFC for treatment.  I have been going to gynea for nearly 3 years.  If not you might see me on the news that night protesting on the hospital roof or something  

Boo


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hey girls. Boo what is otd? Is it the day u test? If so my 2 wks are up next Tuesday. Have no symtons at all so not holding out much hope! These pessaries are making me so bloated and my belly looks like there is something in which of course messes with ur head. Sorry for the rant everyone!

Hope everyone is feeling more positive than me x


----------



## Jillyhen

Happiness

otd.. Is your offical testing date.. I didnt realise that you where on your 2 ww..

Wont be long hun.

Boo hopefully you will get answer this time and get your referral to the rfc..

We have 6 wee embies at the min, 4 didnt fertilise so hears hoping they will hang on tight.

Jillyhen x


----------



## duckybun

hello girlies,

all quiet on the western front, hope you're all well and keeping your feet up   Just thought you all might appreciate a giggle. I was with my gp this week chatting about stuff and I happened to mention a certain Dr T in the rfc.... She gave me a few pearls of wisdom in dealing with the afforementioned and told me that she had heard of quite a few instances where he has come off with notable one liners... so for all you out there dealing with him, a pinch of salt has been recommended. She also said that he is excellent at what he does so this is no means meant to be taken as an insult to his professionalism, just a gentle jibe at his bed side manner.  

x
d


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hey girls, just came on for a quick rant. Did a pregnancy test today and it came back negative. I am12days past my iui. So disappointed. Didnt think it would happen first time and thought I had myself prepared but seeing not pregnant written gave me a while gunk! Dh being brilliant but still hard.  Any one in same boat or have any words of wisdom would b greatly appreciated x


----------



## shenagh1

duckybun I don't get him at all.... he sent me home in January feeling positive that I only had to lose 6lbs and I would b starting... I lost the weight rang my gprs and she said he told her if I lost the 6 lbs so easily ilk have no prob losing another 14!! is he serious he then refused me treatment until then :,(....

happiness- I have no real words of wisdom only that the negative never gets any better I have done so many iui I lost count but although I felt like my life sucked Dhaka always kept me right and I think if u have the right person going through u with this the comforting gets easier even if the result doesn't xx


----------



## Boo333

Hello everyone

Happiness so sorry to hear you had negative result from IUI.  I haven't had any treatment yet but I know how I feel every month when AF shows but it must be even worse for you.  I hope you will get another go.

Shenagh what a nightmare am sure you are raging!  

I am off on weeks holidays (had to get up early to take DH to work).  I am throwing myself into spring clean and redecorating my bathroom.  

Anyone any tips on how not to turn into blubbering mess when dealing with consultants?  I have appt on Monday and last time I was there starting crying and couldn't stop!  

Love 
Boo


----------



## tup77

hi girls, ive looked on this site many times but this is the first time I've posted and I have a query I hope you can help with.  I had my first cycle of ICSI at the RFC last year (gillyhen I think we were going through treatment at the same time last year) - all went well with 2 embryos transferred and a BFP but then 2 days later i started to bleed.  I had a scan anyway and they confirmed i had miscarried.  After a long wait (I know you all know about that!) I have had cycle number 2 and am in the middle of the 2ww to see if it works this time.  Yesterday I was reading the box of my Crinone progesterone gel (of which I've got the standard RFC 15 day supply) and it said about using Crinone for up to 12 weeks post confirmed pregnancy test.

I had my review with Dr T last July (he of the one-liners mentioned above - and yes I've heard these and I have to say find his 'cut through the BS' attitude quite refreshing!  ). I asked him about the Crinone because I had seen on here girls in the South who stayed on the gel for the whole of their first 12 weeks.  I had wondered whether my miscarriage could be due to coming off the gel as it started so soon after I finished it.  He said that there is no need to be on for 12 weeks and that some doctors just dish it out to appease their patients rather than using 'good medicine' and telling them the facts (I am paraphrasing somewhat here so no offence meant to anyone who has had it for longer).

Having read this on the box I am now back to my original fears (although maybe this is the company looking to make more money) and wondering what will happen next week when I finish the gel.  I've also read that you shouldn't come off it immediately - but of course when my supply runs out that is what will happen.  I'm sure if I go back to the RFC (and with no face to face appointment until a possible scan if I get a BFP I would have to phone and speak to a nurse) they will say I don't need more but I wondered what other's experiences were, especially those who have been to the RFC. 

I know that there could be a thousand reasons why I had a miscarriage last time and therefore I would be unlucky to have another one (I am ok fertility wise - it is my DH who has the 'problem' after having a vasectomy 6 years ago) but obviously I want to make sure I've done everything I can to put myself in the best possible position.  

Thanks for your help
tup77


----------



## jvdb

Hi tup77 I have wanted to know this as well and kept forgetting to ask. I also read the box! I hope someone has a reply. I'm also as of today in the 2ww xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey tup

How are you?

Flip we are both at the same stage again... 

I didnt want to go back to the rfc, so we went to origin this time and im due to test nest thur

Im on cyclogest and it stops wed nite but ive been on it since day after e/c.

Can your doctor prescribe it?

Jillyhen


----------



## tup77

Hey jillyhen - we are definitely at the same stage - i test next Thursday too! 

Not sure if by 'doctor' you mean my consultant at the RFC or my GP.  My consultant is officially Prof McClure but I've only seen him once so unlikely to get to see him.  I did consider my GP but I doubt he would give me anything without the RFC's say-so - he doesn't appear to be a man who likes to take risks if you know what I mean!!!

tup


----------



## Jillyhen

Gosh thats spooky,

Did you have e/c the same day as me last year?

I meant your GP..

How have you been feeling this time round ? 

Jillyhen


----------



## tup77

It is spooky!  Not sure whether same last year - my e/c was 8 March last time.  lets hope next Thursday is lucky for us both  

Have been feeling ok up until now (last time had a bit of hyper-stimulation after e/c but not this time even though only 1 less egg) but on Weds night I forgot to take my progesterone gel (yes idiot i know).  I took it yesterday morning but had a bit of period-type pain yesterday (was waiting for the bleeding to start but nothing so far fortunately) but today my stomach feels all bloated and sore (and is more stomach pain than womb pain if you know what i mean).  so who knows what is going on?  missing the gel was what made me read the instructions in the box which is where i read they advise doing it after BFP.  fortunately they also said if you forget dont worry and just take it the next day so lets hope that bit is ok.

how are you feeling?  how did you experience at origin compare to RFC?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey 

My e/c was the 16th.

I have been having period type cramps all week dunno what the craic is??

Our experience at origin was amazing compard to rfc, we felt we where more informed and we got sedation for e/c so i dont remember a thing..

Jillyhen


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hiya 

i'm in the middle of a FET cycle with the RFC at the minute. when i collected my meds and schedule a couple of weeks ago the nurse was explaining to me that if i was to get a positive at the end of my cycle that i have to visit my gp and request more crinone gel for the next 3 weeks until viability scan, it also says this on my schedule. she said the gp would be happy to prescribe this. if it works out and i get a positive and a scan shows a healthy pregnancy i will be back at the docs wanting more  maybe give the nurses a wee ring to put your mind at ease. i hope this is of some help and im sorry to hear of your miscarrige  x


----------



## wifeyw

Hi everyone sorry to just but in.. we just got put on the waiting list on friday and i just thought id ask and see how long it has took to get the top of the list i know it's about 10-12 months for icsi more around the 12 months mark but i have read stories that say they have had a letter around 8 or 9 months. Has that happened to anyone here? Because we have been getting test etc done for past lot months its going to drive us mad just waiting around. 

I know bit reading through abit of your stories some girls have been through injections and sprays etc what can i expect to happen next? x


----------



## Jillyhen

Wifey, 
We had signed forms jan 10 and got a letter dec 10 asking to go up for hiv bloods etc then i had to get bloods done on day 2 or 3 of my period then give dates of when january's came. You then  get a letter asking you to collect drugs and then you get schedule of dates when to start the dr sprays , when injections starts your doesages and dates for scans.. Once you get the golden ticket it flys in
Hope this helps.My last 2 treatments have lasted about a month start to finish.
Jillyhen x
.


----------



## lastchancer

Tup77 - re the gels for 12 wks after - i think i read soemwhere that this is used on FET's but not for Fresh TX's - not sure what your having but if you are worried check with the nurses at the clinic - tehy will keep you right - and good luck xxx


----------



## tup77

hi girls,

thanks for your thoughts.  Ive just been to the RFC and spoken to one of the nurses who said I definitely don't need progesterone after the test and if I did they would change their protocol so everyone got it.  lastchancer - you are right you get it for FET but ive had ICSI so thats where the query lay.  So lets hope things work out better this time    Anyway after a weekend of going loopy i decided to test early this morning and got a BFP!!!  lets hope it is accurate and when I test again on Thursday it tells me the same thing.  Sending   for everyone else.

Wifey - i think our timescales were about the same as Jillyhen's.  We got put on both the NHS and private lists at the same time and were told that the private would be about a year and the NHS about 18 months but bizarrely we got our first go on the NHS after about year and by the time we needed to go again we had got to the top of the private list.  As jillyhen says once you get going it goes pretty fast taking about 6 weeks although it has been longer for me this time because of the lab being shut so I ended up on the bloody nasal spray for 7 long weeks. I guess it just depends how many people are on on the list at the same time as you and how fast they can get through the procedures.  

Good luck!
xxx


----------



## shenagh1

hey all quick question I haven't ovulated since Nov and Dr t.. won't hurry up and decide what he wants to do with us.. any ideas on ovulating naturally?? its all getting me very down x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies
Shenagh have you used the ovulating kits??
Tup you are a naughty girl im gonna ring the   on you.. Wishing you and early congrats   
Im feeling awful today have started having a slight bleed feeling very sick so ive bought a hpt to do  in the morning.
Jillyhen x


----------



## shenagh1

hey jillyhen yes iv tried and spent a fortune on ovulation tests but their not the best thing to use with pcos xx good luck on testing x


----------



## Boo333

Hi girls

Shenagh I remember reading that dairy products like full fat milk, cheese and ice cream are supposed to help with ovualtion but may be old wives tale. Something to do with the hormones in them.

Tup congratulations hope you get same result when you re-test.  

Jillyhen hope you are showing pregnancy symptoms and the witch stays away for 9 months.

Wifeyw hope time flies for you. 

Danni doots good luch with your cycle. 

 to everyone else!

Boo


----------



## snowfairy

Thinking and praying for all who find Mothers day difficult.  

Praying for those still hoping and praying that they will be a mum, for those who have children in heaven, for those who have had to accept that it will never be and for those who have lost their own mothers.


----------



## Boo333

Hi Snowfairy

Just reading your lovely post now.  Hope you are doing ok and it flies in to your next appointment.

love
Boo


----------



## duckybun

Hi Ladies,

It's been awfully quiet on here recently, I haven't posted in a while, but wanted to check in and pick your collective brians about something. I've just woke up and af has arrived early my cycle is now 24 days and I've been reading up on acupuncture to help lengthen cycles and balance out hormones. So I did search on the tinterweb and found an acupuncture clinic in Holywood that seems to specialise in treating for fertility issues. Has anyone used this clinic and if so how would you rate it? I live in Belfast so need somewhere relatively local as I work loonnnggg hours and can't really get away easily to travel too far afield.

Hope you're all well and enjoyed the sun last week  

x
d


----------



## duckybun

that was meant to say... Pick your collective brains... not Brians!!! lol
x


----------



## Hopeful37

Hiya duckybun. Not been there but go to Snergy clinic on Cregagh Road in Belfast for acupuncture and can totally recommend it. Sharon Campbell is the acupuncturist and she is lovely


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls
I have been to the Lady in Holywood.  She is a chartered Physiotherapist and is fully accredited in fertility acupuncture. I found her to be very good. Her name is Liz Duggan.


----------



## Cather1ne

Hi Girls

I am going to a reflexologist called Sal Hanvey. She is also based at Synergy on the Cregagh Road, Belfast. She specialises on fertility and is very clued in and understanding. PM me if you anyone would like her mobile number.

Cat xx


----------



## irishflower

New NI lass here ladies....just wanted to say hi  

Got my letter today to say first appointment with Origin and Dr Diakos is early May....glad to hear good things about him on here!

Love & luck


----------



## Jillyhen

Irishflower
Dr Diakous did my e.c he was lovely..
Jillyhen


----------



## irishflower

THanks Jillyhen...glad to hear that!


----------



## polly27

Hi Girls! New member here, just wanted to pop in and say Good Luck to everyone, wherever they are in their journey!! And sending lots of baby dust! Looking forward to getting all the support and advise xxxxxx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Polly27

Welcome to the site, the girls on here are great and will be a massive support throughout your journey. I wish you all the luck in the world.  

Where are you with treatment at the minute?


----------



## DiamondGirl

Hi all, 

Have been posting away for about a month when I noticed that there is a regional forum - duh!

Hope you are all keeping well (physically & mentally!!) - good luck to any 2WW'ers and those going through any treatments, also congrats to anyone recently blessed with the baby stick!  

Have just had my unwelcome visit from the ould witch and ready to start all over again!

Still waiting for hospital appointment (Causeway Hospital) - was referred in January!! (was told 4 1/2 months waiting list)
Would probably be quicker training to be a gynaecologist & diagnosing myself LOL!

Jxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Welcome diamond girl
Welcome ladies
You are up in the same neck of the woods as me..
Your post made me laugh.. I just post anywhere.
Polly 
Welcome to the mad house!! What stage are you at?
Jillyhen


----------



## polly27

Hi Babydreams282 & Jillyen,

Where do I start? Since I was a teenager I knew I would have problems conceiving however I never thought it would be this hard  I have high Prolactin Levels and PCOS and have attended Gynae from a young age. My DH and I have never used contraception so when we got married last year we decided we look about treatment. Had our first appt in RVH back in Nov were I was given Bromocriptine to regulate my periods. So far it has given me AF but not at regular intervals. We have our next appointment tomorrow, consultant suggested Clomid if Bromo hadn't worked. That's it in a nutshell really lol. 

xxxxx


----------



## DiamondGirl

Well, Jillyhen, if you didn't laugh, you'd cry!  

Do you attend the prestigious Causeway Hospital as well? Is a 4 1/2 month waiting list normal?

Hi Polly - its never easy is it? I think you did the right thing to seek help soon after you got married - i wish i hadn't left it so long. My wee sister has a prolactinoma and her prolactin levels were sky high - she started meds about this time last year & she is, as we speak, about 5 months PG! (they weren't TTC) - hows that for a wee miracle? Keep your chin up girl - we live in an age where modern science is on our side (mostly!)

J xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Diamond girl

Oh yeah, i was under Dr Nawaz...

Had been on clomid for 9 months and in that time i was never scanned which according to other dr's i should have been!!

You should be seen within 13 weeks from referral that is the standard procedure as most departments get knuckles wrapped if they breech ( i sometimes work in Causeway that how i know)

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Hey ladies

Diamond girl - your post me me laugh, training and diagnosing yourself probably would be quicker.  I do hope you hear soon though, this waiting about lark is a pain in the ass

Polly27 - all the best for your appt today, hopefully your next step proves successful.  Let us know how you get on.

Jilly - how things with you hun?


----------



## polly27

Just got a call from the RFC my appointment has to be rescheduled as consultant is off  Oh well, no news is good news!!!


----------



## DiamondGirl

HA! Who said moaning never gets you anywhere? Hospital appointment bestowed on me today! 17th May! (am unduly excited - prob due to waiting around in limbo for 4 months   )


----------



## confused123

hi have been awol for a while, congrats to all the bfps, and hello to all the other ladies 

had my review after icsi, miscarriage and had the miscarriage tests 3 months to wait until result. On top of the private list but not going for another cycle until tests come back or at least after the summer. Still bleeding since d andc two weeks now, would love it to stop so i could move on. Need some positivity at the mo


----------



## MissE

Confused huni sorry to hear you are still bleeding after your d&c, hoping it stops very soon so you can move forward. I am sure 3 months does seem far away but hopefully the time will pass quickly and the tests will give you some answers. Sending you a massive big   

Jilly how are you lovely? Hope things are going well for you.  

babyd hi sweetie, hope you get your date through very soon.  

Hi to all the other ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Hopeful37

*Confused* - sorry to hear that you have been through such an ordeal - best to hold off now until you get your results, plus it wont hurt to give your body (and mind) a bit of a rest too 

*MissE* - Good luck tomorrow with Lister Clinic 

*AFM* - AF arrived yesterday morning (I'm convinced the acupunture the night before, helped bring it on!) and it turns out that Dr Diakos will still be in the country now for DH's SSR in mid-May, as long as I start on Day 2 rather than day 21 with this cycle (strange, never heard of it, but apparently can be done!) - yippee so so delighted and still in shock, as had convinced myself that it would now be another couple of months before I would get going again...I start my Suprefact injections today - excited but scared - that my little frozen eggs survive the thaw and that they find plenty of little swimmers from DH.


----------



## snowfairy

Hi all, 
 &  to everyone whatever stage you're at.

I'm just on for a bit of a moan as feeling very low at minute.  Just a combo of things like birth announcements from friends married less than a year and another having her 2nd within the time I've been ttc.  Also just had another birthday so can hear the clock ticking faster.  
I have my appointment to discuss IUI next week (which I am pleased about) but just feeling angry and a failure cos I have to admit to myself that we haven't been able to conceive on our own (if this makes sense).

Also really think I need to start telling people esp Mum (I've already had to hide from her in the hospital carpark when she was visiting someone and I had an appointment (me & hubby ducking behind a car ) and at my last app there were 3 people I knew in the waiting room (so only a matter of time before someone says they saw me at hospital maternity and she gets wrong idea).  
I find the thought of telling her really hard.  I don't want her heart to break the way mine is, my only sister has decided not to have kids so I guess I feel the pressure to produce a grandchild (even though nothings ever been said but I build these things up in my head, I'm my own worst enemy).  She probably already has an inkling and she'll probably be upset that I've been going through this and not told her.  i just have to bite the bullet as I've already went round a couple a times with the intention of telling her but haven't been able to.

Thanks for listening,

Thoughts and prayers are with everyone on this journey xx


----------



## irishflower

Everyone's different Snowfairy, but I waited almost 4 years of TTC and it was only when all the medical interventions started that I finally told my Mum, sister and close friends.  Once I had it was like a weight had lifted and their support has been great.  So I only wish I had brought it up sooner!  I'm the eldest, first married etc, so like you felt that there is a certain amount of pressure to produce a grandchild!

Good luck with whatever you decide, but all I can advise is that sharing definitely helped me


----------



## snowfairy

Thanks Irishflower,

I will probably tell mum soon, its just finding the words.  I'll probably be a blubbering wreck (although that feels like its becoming normal for me).

I've to go on Tuesday to discuss assisted IUI, so at least things are starting to move and I'll have a better idea of whats next.

Good Luck for your upcoming consultation.


----------



## penny48

Hiya new to this and just wanting to chat to people who are in the same boat.  I too had a an appointment today at craigavon with mr mc cormick he is very nice and helpful.  My story so far is, i have entrometrosis for the last 12yrs had this lasered 18mts ago, tubes checked in spasm but not blocked, ovulating and DH ok.  Fell pregs last year but m/c 6.5wks both a very happy and sad week rolled into one! Was on clomid for 4 months body did not like this drug, ovaries enlarged and covered in cysts, thin urtine lining, so worst off than when i started!!

After app today had a scan one ovary back to normal, other has two cysts and urtine lining thickened very happy, plan is to scan in a month, then two rounds ovulation stimulation and if no success then on to IUI.  Was just looking for some advice and may be some happy stories to keep me going, and if others have had these treatments how it affected them and what to expect.  Sending lots of  baby dust your way.


----------



## snowfairy

Hi Penny,  

Welcome to FF, this threads a bit quiet at the minute. 

Sorry to hear of your m/c last year and problems with clomid.  
Glad you had some good news this week that your body is getting back to normal.  Hoping that the ovulation stimulation will be successful.  

I'm at craigavon too,  I have unexplained inferility and have just had my appointment to discuss IUI this week with Fiona (she's lovely) so I have my drugs ready to start.  I can start DR next week but think I'll wait till the next cycle. After waiting for appointments for so long its kinda threw me how quickly treatment can start!

There is a support group in craigavon if you ever feel like going.  I went for the first time this month and the group is nice and welcoming.  The next one is in june and is a Q & A session with Mr Heasley.  Sharon will probably post details nearer the time.

Good Luck xx


----------



## penny48

Hi snowfairy, thats great news about your drugs i'm just waiting for AF at mo clomid mucked me up so much was a regular as clock work before it took it and now dont know when its going to arrive which in the beginning got my hopes up!!! I was going to ask you how long it took to get started once you seen the nurses, but I suppose its different for everyone.  My hubby got SA last year but Dr McCormick said he might want to test in craigavon,  if you get any information about next support group meeting i would  appreciated if you could let me know, it would be good to go and hear everyone's experience, take care and thanks again, sending you lots of baby dust


----------



## snowfairy

Hi Penny

I saw Dr McCormick for the first time at the beginning of April after having all the tests.  The tests hadn't shown anything so he said we had unexplained infertility and put us forward for IUI probably up to 3 goes (and then IVF if IUI unsuccessful).  He told me to ring for an appointment to discuss IUI but to leave it a couple of weeks for his letter to get to them.  When I rang they had appointments for the next week!   

The appointment was about an hour and they went through IUI, took blood & urine tests from me, gave us forms to fill in and they gave me the medications (so had to make room in the fridge) and showed me how to spray and inject.  It is a lot of info to take in but she was lovely and said to ring them anytime.  I've to start spraying on day 21 of my cycle, I could start this cycle but I'm going to wait till next month.

She also said that after 1st go if it didn't work they'd refer me for IVF to get me on the books (as it can be an 18 month wait).  So thats good that you don't have to wait to have all your IUI's before they refer you.

If SA wasn't done at craigavon they might want to do another SA to make sure it's suitable for IUI.  My DH had to do a couple.

Hopefully your cycle settles soon so you can move on with your treatment (or AF doesn't show for a good reason).  

The next Think Positive meeting in craigavon is Wed 6th Jun @7.30.  If you email or ring Sharon and tell her you're interested in the craigavon support group she'll email you details of meetings. She's the regional organiser for NI for infertility network uk.  Her email is [email protected]
She usually posts details on here too.

Good Luck


----------



## penny48

Hi snowfairy, you're a star thank you very much for all that information.  At the minute i just feel a bit fed up, lots of chocolate needed!!!!! My hubby works away all week and i'm not looking forward to him having to take the time off work for tx,  his bosses just wouldnt be the most understanding.  No AF yet and neg preg test but was googling it and appartently this is quite common once clomid is finished..... another great side affect.  That great that you got meds and app so quick, you have patience waiting until next month, i am just sick of waiting and would love babies yesterday, i'm sure you feel the same way, ta for information on meeting, I live an hour away from craigavon but it would be so worth while to go to meeting to chat to everyone. thanks again really appreciate all the help..... baby dust....


----------



## ova it

Hiya,
I'm new to this board (active on another board but it's very americanised), looking for anyone who can help me navigate the system in Northern Ireland. 
Finally went to the GP to admit my failures at the end of April this year, was given a form for bloods to be taken "on any day" and the diagnosis of, it's probably DH. SA referral to RFC (which I had to post after the GP told me to "drop it in with his sample")
Had my "any day" bloods taken on CD3, they showed "a slightly higher than normal prolactin level".
DH's SA was done at RFC last Monday, waiting for the results.
I wasn't given a form to do a 7DPO progesterone level which i'm sure is irrelevant now that the prolactin level came back "higher than normal".
GP has told me a referral was sent to the Ulster Hospital for me.
This was 3 weeks ago and I haven't heard anything. Normal? Ring them? (not that I know who to call). DH's SA appointment was sent by post and we didn't receive it, it was pure luck that DH rang on a Friday to ask if the form had been received because the appointment was for the following Monday.
I'm now under the impression I just have to nag constantly?

Trying not to feel defeated before we've even begun!

Anyone have any experiences with the Ulster Hospital?
How long does it take to get a first appointment?
Which clinic see's you ?(as I notice they don't have a "fertility clinic")


----------



## shenagh1

hi penny and snowfairy, i have been with craigavon over three years now have had both mr heasley and dr mccormack, fiona and mary are both great and very understanding pm me if you have any questions? i have had 6 clomid any MANY iuis with gonal f, so let me know if you need anything answered etc...

ova it- hi hun sorry i dont have any info on the ulster but like every clinic over here you seem to have to chase EVERYTHING!! hope you get your answers soon xx

hi to everyone else will do more personals when on properly x


----------



## penny48

Hi shenagh, ta for message, just at the start of this journey and very good to have people to chat to that have been through all this, phoned mary today and have app for next week, clomid gave me cysts and still no AF!!!! just wish it would come at this stage, neg HPT.  Got an app for next tues really quick for scan and chat about drugs ect.  Haven't told hubby yet things are a bit stressed he's away all week and after miscarriage i just think of it every day and just feel a bit on my own about things at mo.  

Hi ova it, all i can tell you is keep phoning and keep googling!! So many months go bye and that is even when things are going well, the clinics are so busy it does no harm to call just to see how things are going.  I don't know about RVH but in craigavon everyone has been great and everything seems to go quickly.  LOTS of baby dust


----------



## snowfairy

Hi,

Penny, glad you got an appointment so soon.  This journey can be very lonely but it must be really hard with your hubby working away so much.    Hope you can get some quality time together when he's next home.  

Shenagh,  thanks for message, hoping to start meds for 1st IUI next month so will prob have some queries! 
Hope your cons went well at Lister.

Ova it - I've no exp with Ulster but it can take a while to get app.  I'd to wait 4 months for 1st app at craigavon but ring the booking centre and they should be able to give you an idea of waiting times.  Hope it'll be quick for you.

I'm feeling low at the minute, I thought with beginning treatment I would be more upbeat but it seems to have really hit me   (probably just reality setting in even though I thought I'd accepted that we needed help, but I must of had it at the back of my mind it would happen before needing treatment).  I want to tell my mum to get some extra support but finding it hard to do it!  My poor hubbys head is turned as I just burst into tears at the slightest thing and sometimes feel that its more important to me than him cos he doesn't show his feelings much (but thats just him, buries his wee head ).
Anyway I'm trying to be more postive and sort my diet out, since easter chocolate has become a major part (so probably not helping my mood either).

Good lucks and hugs to everyone


----------



## penny48

Hiya all, I got my AMH levels checked and the results came back as less than 4, spent thursday evening in tears I didnt think it would come back that low.  Was reading up on DHEA and was looking to know if any one had taken this supplement and what their thoughts are on it, also has any one considered donor eggs at this stage I dont want to waste money on IVF if there is no chance of getting pregs.  Many thanks. Baby dust to all.............


----------



## hellsbells26

Penny its just my opinion but I don't know how stable/reliable AMH testing is. Mine was 7.9 last year at Origin which is lowish. They insisted on repeating it in Feb after I had been through physical and emotional hell. It was 1.7. I didn't imagine this could be right. They were insistent it wad. I had it restested and it was 7.5. Still low but not as low. 4 isn't too bad. I've been following low AMH threads on here and there has been many successes with lower. Don't let it beat you.
Hels x x


----------



## penny48

Hiya, hels ta for message, head just all over the place at mo, just got news today that they are going to ovulation induction so will see how that works for two rounds then on to iui.  I have a friend who go ivf over in athens and got pregs first time after trying three rounds in NI so might try that in new year if no success here... lots of baby dust


----------



## penny48

Hiya not sure if anyone is still reading this thread, but i was wondering if anyone knows how many times hubby would get tested at craigavon for SA, he got tested a few weeks ago and it was too low to go ahead with treatment, he is getting tested at the end of june and just wondering if its still too low how many times they will do it before they say that they will not treat us any more.


----------



## mondonn05

Penny and snowfairy, I just came across your posts there now and wanted to tell you that I have been with Craigavon since Dec '10, went through 7 negative injection cycles and finally got my BFP on the 8th go. I was under Dr McCormick for that last one and am now 30  weeks pregnant. I found him absolutely brilliant and I am still going to him for all my scans. Keep the faith girls, it will happen! xo


----------



## penny48

Hi mondonn thanks for post, just was so gutted to have drugs in fridge and then told hubby's count to low to start treatment, i think i'll phone tomorrow to ask how many times they will test him, just to settle myself, have it all in my head cant think of anything else, thanks again and many, many congrates on your great news, good to know miracles can happen...... xxxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey penny I think they will test several times and under different circumstance e.g. Leaving him a little longer or after supplying him with fits! Does he take zinc or anything to help the health of the sperm? X


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

hi girls

sorry for buttin in,

penny tell your other half to take pregnacare preconceive,these really are very very good for sperm boost sorry to hear about your delays but fingers x'd it all goes smoothe when yas start   

shenagh1,
many big congratulations   xx


----------



## penny48

Thanks girls, I phoned today and they said they would only test him one more time, so we are going to put it off until Aug and maybe see if giving vits and chance to work will help.  Also I have been in contact with a great clinic in Athens Greece and they have very high success rates, they do a lot of testing for infections and treat both partners with antibo's before treatment which has had great results........the road to baby land continues!!!!lol xx


----------



## shenagh1

Penny I'm with the lister now in London and they are also fantastic check them out too Hun xx


----------



## penny48

Hi shenagh, will do thanks for info much appreciated xx


----------



## bazinga

Hi everyone,

Hope you are keeping well?  Nothing new this end! Just more BFN's   going back to Craigavon next week, so hoping for some news!

Any BFP's or headway since my last visit?


----------



## shenagh1

Bazinga- make sure and put your foot down next week!!! If u need anything gimme a shout?! Fx for u chick that your finally getting seen again, nothing new really here well not with me I'm just waiting to hear about matching on Thursday so waiting patiently for that? Have u written your questions down x


----------



## Jen xx

u owe me bubbles Shenagh lol xx


----------



## shenagh1

Lol there u go Jen 10 of them just for u xx


----------



## bazinga

shenagh1 said:


> Bazinga- make sure and put your foot down next week!!! If u need anything gimme a shout?! Fx for u chick that your finally getting seen again, nothing new really here well not with me I'm just waiting to hear about matching on Thursday so waiting patiently for that? Have u written your questions down x


Yeh, going to sit over the weekend and write them all down - could be like war and peace by the time I'm finished 

How did you get on today?!??


----------



## Jillyhen

Bazinga

This may sound stupid, is it iui you are having?? Its a lot of heartbreak for you. Surely if it hasnt worked why do they keep putting you through it.

Sorry if i seem insenstive, i dont mean to be..

I did enquire about them at origin and was told there was no point..

Jillyhen


----------



## shenagh1

Bazinga- IM MATCHED!!!!!!!!   xx make sure and write everything you can down even if it's cheeky or silly and fx for you? X


----------



## snowfairy

Shenagh-That's great news!  Hopefully things will move quickly now! 

Bazinga- good luck for your appointment.  Did they ever give you clomid or are you still just on metformin? Hoping you get the answers and treatment you need. 

Mondonn5 thanks for sharing your success story - not long now till you hold your wee bundle! 

Penny - sorry to hear your treatment was cancelled.    As the other girls have said load your hubby up with the vitamins (vit c, e & zinc are supposed to be good for the swimmers).

AFM -I'm taking meds for my first IUI at the minute, have been spraying for just over a week now and am on 2nd day of injections, and have my first scan next wed.  I'm only on a low dose so no side effects yet except a couple of night sweats.  Just hope the meds are doing what they're supposed to!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bazinga

Jillyhen said:


> This may sound stupid, is it iui you are having?? Its a lot of heartbreak for you. Surely if it hasnt worked why do they keep putting you through it.





snowfairy said:


> Bazinga- good luck for your appointment. Did they ever give you clomid or are you still just on metformin? Hoping you get the answers and treatment you need.


Not yet! Fighting to get Clomid as it is and they won't go down the route of IUI until I try Clomid - but then they won't give me Clomid and it is all a cycle! A lot of stress and anger and sadness. If I win the lotto tomorrow it will be private all the way!



shenagh1 said:


> Bazinga- IM MATCHED!!!!!!!!  xx make sure and write everything you can down even if it's cheeky or silly and fx for you? X


AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        Fantastic news!! So happy! xx

Ah that has cheered me up so much, Happy Friday everyone!!

Babydust to everyone


----------



## penny48

Hi ladies, I am a bit of a fertility hopper, going were ever we can get the best results, our IUI was cancelled in craigavon, hubby has to get tested again, I was taking clomid for 4 months and trust my luck it completely mucked up my usual regular as clockwork cycle and gave me cysts and enlarged ovaries, no hope of getting pregs.  Thanks to the wonderful dr mccorkmick he put me on the right track.

Then just to add to the story I got pregs on my own first cycle after clomid affects had gone.............. only to have a chemical preg and have the second early miscarriage. I then knew that implantion was the problem not getting preg.  Where to go now for answers.............well i'm writing this from Athens, Greece,  my hubby is not with me and he thinks he is married to a looper, but i want a baby!!!!

I found out about a fertility clinic in athens from a friend who had tried IVF in Ireland and failed and came out here and got pregs the first time.  I got a bleed on saturday and phoned to get a hysto done this week, it has to be done at the end of your period.  I got it done this morning as quick as that 5 days ladies to organise, none of this waiting about which drives me mad about UK.  It involved a camera being put inside so that they can see what is there. I had a polyp and some dead tissue and they said this could stop implantation.  Also they done some implantation cuts which for 6-9 months will give a better blood supply for the little bean to hang on.  

My hubby sperm is a bit on the low side and they recommend antibotic treatment which they have had alot of success with.  I flu in late thur nite from dublin and back sat nite.  Ladies this place knows what they are talking about and I would highly recommend them, They cost of Hysto was 1550euros and other blood tests are done of blood from you period (sorry for TMI) and they believe miscarriage and infertility can be caused by a under laying infection.  The cost of my flight was 470euro and treatment was 2000 euro. 

I have answers now and I will still attend the lovely dr mccorkmick if they will treat me, but when my problem was implantation I would not have mattered how many times I did IUI the wee bean would not have stuck, I any one would like information feel free to ask, I would be more than glad if any of you ladies would fine this information useful, I will keep you updated on the results.  The more you know, the more help you can get......................lots of baby dust........................


----------



## shenagh1

I know bazinga now to just get the tests done and get started  when r u heading for your app is it Monday? Xx some bubbles for u too for good luck 

Penny... Wow Athens n I thought I was crazy going to London lol that sounds great though that they helpe you with such ease xx

Snowflake- wht r u on us it gonal f?? You shouldn't feel too much at the start only bad moods lol... Fx for you any questions ask away I've done it all xx


----------



## mmcm

Hi Penny

Just popped on

Was that serem in athens you went to. i have made contact with penny in serem in athens and only this was my nhs cycle id be going there, dont get me wrong i thought the lister was fantastic, but penny seems amazing if that is who u went to, i was kinda scared to make the decision of a hysto, but i will if i need to, if it would help my chances of a forever dream, really hope craigavon listen to u.

HI to all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## shenagh1

hi ij2011- I was under Dr heasley in craigavon for iui and he was alright. you didn't see him much and he didn't pay much attention to what was happening? where r u from r u thinking of going private for iui because heasley has retired from the nhs now x


----------



## shenagh1

Ij2011 have u done any through the NHS yet!? X


----------



## snowfairy

Hi,

lj2011 - Where are you with?  I'm with Craigavon having IUI.  Once we'd had all the tests and they put us in the unexplained box we got going straight away with IUI, there was no waiting list at all. 

Bazinga - how did you get on at your appointment?

Penny - glad you got some answers in Athens,  it really is a frustrating journey.

Shenagh- hope things start moving quickly for you now!

AFM - had scan yesterday (3 good sized follies ) so last gonal-f jab last night, take ovitrelle tonight and in for IUI on Mon.  Just hoping dh produces some good swimmers.

I thought I was ok with injections but I'm such a wuss, luckly most of them have been the pen thing (so just feel a wee bit nauseous when doing it) but I'd to do one with the powder and syringe and I was like Casper, really thought I was gonna faint.  Think I've to do 3 pregnyl ones after procedure so really not looking forward to that!  

Anyway good luck to everyone whatever stage you're at


----------



## Jillyhen

lj

Im under Dr Heasley @ origin, we found him great. I know we are paying for the best care but he took the time to explain things with us re hubby's sa, my amh etc and that was never done at the rfc..

We did enquire about iui and he said there was no point as all roads lead to ivf/isci.. I wanted to try this to save us going the whole way.. Maybe it all depends on  consultant..
Jillyhen


----------



## lgs30

girls just wanted to tell u my story i lost 2 naturally 9yrs ago after that no success so we went for ivf 1st go we got preg hes now 3 in nov tried again in nov last yr failed .So on jan 9th i decided to join slimmin world i was fat bmi o 37,8 no good in 23 weeks iv lost 4st4.5lb an now 5 weeks preg which was natural so it can happen never give up


----------



## Jillyhen

Omg lgs
Congrats hun

Jillyhen


----------



## shenagh1

Lgs that's brilliant congrats cxx


----------



## Hopeful32

Lgs that is amazing and delighted to hear such good news.

I keep praying same will happen for me.

Congratulations xx


----------



## pinkcat

New part this way....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=291374.0


----------

